#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-29
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Kan ik een iso file aanpassen terwijl ik op een andere live usb iso zit?
<Alex___> Of moet ik dat aanpassen op een geinstalleerd systeem?
<Harm_> Hallo, mijn vraag: hoe krijg ik mijn printer (brother dcp-770cw) aan de praat? Ik ben nieuw op ubuntuen heb dus nog veel te leren.
<dennis_> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/BrotherDriverPackaging
<dennis_> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5976666/the_retail_detail_brother_releases.html
<hajour> me gnome paint drawing editor werkt niet goed.in het balkje bovenaan waar file op staat enzo.hoort normaal als je erop klikt een aantal optie s tevoorschijn te komen.maar dat gebeurd dus bij een aantal niet
<hajour> view image en color reageren totaal niet
<hajour> heeft iemand advies hoe ik dat kan oplossen?
<Oer> view - image- color menu werken idd niet :(
<Oer> file wel, hier
<hajour> klopt
<hajour> maar zonder de rest valt er niet te werken met dat programma
<Oer> selectie pencil werkt ook niet goed ..
<Oer> buggy app
<hajour> het werkt absoluut niet
<hajour> nou dan maar weer proberen krita te begrijpen hoe dat werkt pff.
<lg188> hey, kent iemand het programma multisim9?
<lg188> ik zou een bestand gemaakt in dat programma moeten kunnen weergeven
<lg188> hte probleem is: geen freeware en windows
<CrazyKlompjes> het sneeuwt :)
<Gotiniens> joh
<Gotiniens> daarom staat nederland ook weer stil op de snelweg natuurlijk
<CrazyKlompjes> hahahaha
<CrazyKlompjes> dat in ieder geval wel
<CrazyKlompjes> maar het is een beetje te vroeg of niet?
<Gotiniens> waarvoor?
<CrazyKlompjes> sneeuw
<Gotiniens> nee hoor
<CrazyKlompjes> het is nog November!
<Oer> geweldig lekker weer, frisse lucht
<CrazyKlompjes> dat wel, beter met de sneeuw, hopelijk gaan de treinen niet onder
<CrazyKlompjes> deze jaar :)
<CrazyKlompjes> dit*
<lg188> heeft iemand een vervangings programma van multisim 9?
<lg188> of dat ik het tenminste kan bekijken
<Oer> wat is multisim 9?
<Oer> ..?
<Skald_9_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NI_Multisim
<Oer> Ktechlab, LTSpice, Mathlabs, Qucs - Quite universal circuit simulation
<Dykam> de 2 ppa's van xorg-edge komen niet op in het hardware driver scherm
<Oer> Eagle
<Oer> deze Dykam ? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Oer> of deze > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Dykam> hmm, die 2e eens proberen
<Dykam> oh wait, die heeft geen nouveau
<Oer> nope
<Dykam> "restart required" daar gaan we
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> Dykam, als je dit nog leest, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/nouveau ?
<Dykam> Oer, lang leve de bnc :]
<Dykam> nah, de drivers van het faalden, lang leven ppa-purge :]
<Dykam> *leve
<Oer> welke GPU heb je dan ?
<Dykam> nvidia nogwat
<Dykam> ehm
<Gotiniens> kan je in virtualbox de desktop effecten aanzetten?
<Dykam> huh?
<Gotiniens> Dykam, geen vraag aan jou
<Dykam> naja, de normale drivers voor ubuntu doen het prima
<Gotiniens> maar een vraag van mij
<Dykam> alleen niet emt compiz :]
<Dykam> bleh, dan maar geen compiz :/
<Dykam> hopen dat de volgende versie van ubuntu mooie drivers shipped
<rimo> Goedenavond
<rimo> ben nu een paar dagen bezig met Ubuntu 10.10 en ik moet zeggen: Heerlijk!
<rimo> wat een verbetering ten opzichte van Win7 starter zeg
<test101> exit
<rene> hallo, bij het upadten krijg ik deze melding: Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/utouch-grail/libutouch-grail1_1.0.15-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Guest98874> wat moet ik doen?
<Oer> lijsten herladen en nog eens proberen ?
<Oer> of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest98874> heb ik een paar keer gedaan
<Oer> klopt dan ook, > http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/utouch-grail/
<Oer> of de 14 of de 16 pakken
<Guest98874> op dit moment heb ik sudo apt-get update en daarna upgrade gedaan en het loopt nu
<Oer> ah mooi, afhankelijkheden aangepast :-)
<Guest98874> hij loopt nog steeds lekker door dus heel erg bedankt
<Oer> welk apparaat ga je gebruiken ?
<Gorash> wat een dankbaarheid !
<Gorash> :P
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-30
<Alex___> Hoi, ik heb in mijn netwerk (windows) een Y: map
<Alex___> Hoe kan ik deze benaderen in ubuntu?
<Alex___> Bij places staat hij niet...
<remmelt> hallo
<remmelt> ik had gelezen dat bet24 geschikt is voor poker met ubuntu 8.04 maar nu blijkt dat ik geen creditcardstorting kan doen.
<OerHeks> gokken is ook niet goed :-)
<remmelt> poker is geen gokspel he
<remmelt> behendigheidsspel
<remmelt> kansberekening en psychologie
<remmelt> (ik ben er nog niet erg goed in, hoor)
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee waarom je geen betalingen kan doen.
<remmelt> ik ga nu pokerstars proberen. schijnt te werken met Wine...
<remmelt> nee raar he, verder kan ik alles doen op hun site
<Gorash> poker online is echt wel kansberekining
<Gorash> hoe kun je in godsnaam het psychologisch effect bereiken vanaf je pc? :P
<OerHeks> door geld te storten
<Gorash> mensen die winst maken spelen gewoon tegen n00bs die het spel niet snappen imho
<OerHeks> niet spelen is altijd winst
<Gorash> inderdaad oer
<Gorash> :P
<JeroenD> goedemiddag
<JeroenD> kan iemand me vertellen of er ook een collage programma is in buntu om veel foto's bij elkaar te maken?
<OerHeks> met GImp kan je dat wel doen. starten met een leeg veld en maar importeren en schikken
<JeroenD> ik heb nogal grote foto's
<OerHeks> resize, kleur bewerken of kaders
<JeroenD> hmmm ok
<JeroenD> ik kijk ondertussen of er ook een gimp plugin is die dat kan
<OerHeks> Resize-match-dpi is a GIMP Script-Fu script to resize or scale an image
<OerHeks> of liquid-rescale
<JeroenD> hoe wordt een colage in het engels genoemd eigenlijk?
<JeroenD> @oerheks ik ben ff je tips aan het opschrijven
<OerHeks> idem dacht ik, collage
<OerHeks> komt van het frans, coller - plakken
<OerHeks> Gimp is wel oke, zo kan je elke foto in een eigen laag een prioriteit geven t.o.v. andere foto's
<JeroenD> ik ben nu op de gimp site aan het kijken en collage snapt ie niet
<JeroenD> gimp is echt tof
<JeroenD> ben noober al noob maar het is tof
<JeroenD> heb een wacom bamboo dus dat werkt ook al super
<OerHeks> leuk ja
<JeroenD> krijg mijn tablet alleen niet als muis
<JeroenD> alleen als pen
<scheut> heb vandaag nieuwe desktop gekocht en meteen windows 7 vervangen door ubuntu 10.10....nu wil hij geen verbinding maken! Niet draadloos, niet bekabeld...iemand een ideetje soms?
<jk> scheut: kun je in de wireless verbindingen wel kiezen voor je wifi station?
<OerHeks> niet bekabeld ..
<OerHeks> wat geeft terminal:  lspci
<OerHeks> plak dat in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<scheut> ga ik ff naar kijken ;)
<rork> heb je al geprobeerd om handmatig een ipadres aan te vragen? `sudo dhclient`
<OerHeks> ik hoop niet dat hij die Intel nic heeft met problemen :(
<OerHeks> kabeltje checken, branden lampjes ..
<scheut> lampjes branden, het verbindingsicoon vindt het netwerk ook...alleen ff later geeft ie "disconnect" aan!
<scheut> lspci is moeilijk weer te geven hier...ben op andere pc nu
<scheut> bij lspci staat er bij ethernet realtek semiconductor
<OerHeks> het ID nummer ?
<jk> scheut: kijk es naar de onderste output van dmesg, misschien geeft dat wat hints
<jk> bijvoorbeeld missing firmware oid
<OerHeks> ja dat is ook een goed idee, dmesg
<scheut> VIND IK NIKS VAN TERUG
<scheut> sorry voor het roepen
<scheut> heb nu dmesg gedaan
<jk> staat er niks mbt network of iets wat erop lijkt?
<scheut> NET: registred protocol family 1
<scheut> ??
<OerHeks> probeer die dmesg te copieren op usb ofzo, en overzetten naar een pc met internet.
<scheut> dat kan
<OerHeks> beste is na booten als die melding van netwerk geweest is
<scheut> heb 4 volle blz....
<scheut> hier komt ie:
<scheut> [    0.004263] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.  [    0.004271] ... version:                2  [    0.004273] ... bit width:              40  [    0.004274] ... generic registers:      2  [    0.004275] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff  [    0.004277] ... max period:             000000007fffffff  [    0.004278] ... fixed-purpose events:   3  [    0.004280] ... event mask:             0000
<scheut> oesje
<OerHeks> plak dat in Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> dit is onleesbaar voor ons :(
<scheut> heb gepaste nu
<exalt> hi
<scheut_> Oerheks, was ff weg hopelijk vind je wat ...
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> ik zie geen url
<scheut_> welke url?
<scheut_> quit?
<scheut_> toch nie
<OerHeks> wat staat er boven die paste ?
<OerHeks> hoe moet iemand zien wat er staat zonder url  :-D
<izzi> OerHeks: misschien is het wel in braille
<scheut_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538326
<izzi> ;)
<scheut_> dit bedoel je
<OerHeks> jups
<scheut_> ahaaa
<scheut_> ben op dat vlak totale leek :p
<scheut_> maar ik leer weer wat bij vandaag
<izzi> scheut_: ik vind dat het leukste van linux :)
<OerHeks> en als je een foto wil delen, kan je picpaste.com gebruiken
<scheut_> izzi... ik ok best wel maar als de verbinding niet lukt wordt het moeilijk ;)
<izzi> scheut_:  mee eens
<izzi> draai je gnome of kde?
<scheut_> heb vandaag 1e x in mn leven een desktop gekocht deus dat wrdt ff zoeken
<OerHeks> geheel geen eth ..
<izzi> en je pc is met kabel of wifi ?
<scheut_> gnme
<scheut_> beiden
<izzi> je ziet geen netwerk icoon in je taakbalk?
<scheut_> erHeks...hij geeft wel "auth01" aan...probeert te verbinden maar valt dan weg
<izzi> eth?
<izzi> heb je een beveilig netwerk?
<scheut_> eth0 bedoelde ik dus
<izzi> aha
<scheut_> niet beveiligd
<izzi> open eens een terminal
<izzi> onder hulpmiddelen
<OerHeks> cntrl + alt + T
<scheut_> gebeurd
<izzi> doe eens ifconfig
<scheut_> ja
<izzi> OerHeks: he die kende ik nog niet
<izzi> zie je eth0 staan?
<scheut_> ja
<izzi> maar achter inet addr staat niks?
<izzi> en probeer eens anders su ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<izzi> sorry sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<scheut_> fe80::92fb:a6ff:fe34:59f7/64
<izzi> ja okay
<izzi> verbind je via een router?
<scheut_> ja
<izzi> staat dhcp daaraan ja toch?
<scheut_> dhcp?
<izzi> dus je krijgt automatidsch een ip toegewezen
<scheut_> ja
<izzi> of werk je met vaste adressen
<izzi> ah okay
<izzi> dus doe die regel eens: sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<scheut_> ik geraak normaal op mijn draadloze via 192.168.1.1
<izzi> of anders sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<izzi> dat is het adres vna je router
<izzi> sudo dhcpclient
<izzi> of misschien beter sudo dhclient -r
<izzi> dna renew je een dhcp aanvraag
<izzi> OerHeks: of zit ik fout?
<scheut_> sudo dhcpclient werkt niet.....sudo/etc.... geeft"reconfiguring network interfaces"
<izzi> maar heb je eennetwerk icoon in je taakbalk?
<scheut_> zonder die kutdraad kan ik ook mijn draadloze router nie aanpassen...
<scheut_> izzi...ik heb idd een netwerkicoon dat gaat knipperen, hij vindt ook die eth0 nen dan gaat ie discnnect
<izzi> dan bne ik bang dat je geen ip van je router krijg, maar zeker weten kan ik hier vandaan niet zien
<izzi> probeer anders een vast ip gewoon in de reeks vna je router
<scheut_> ???
<izzi> voor de dns kan je eventueel opendns gebruiken
<izzi> dus je geeft je pc 192.168.1.100 ofzo
<izzi> dus eigenschappen van je networkmanager
<scheut_> ik blijf zoeken...liever dan Bill gates te sponsoren ;)
<izzi> OpenDNS FamilyShield is toe te passen door simpelweg de DNS-serveradressen 208.67.222.123 en 208.67.220.123 als voorkeurs- en alternatieve DNS-server in te stellen.
<scheut_> das chinees voor mij
<izzi> :)
<izzi> doe eens rechtermuis op je netwerkicoon
<scheut_> ja
<izzi> of 2x klikken opent er dan iets?
<scheut_> enable networking, enable wireless, enable notificationa.....
<izzi> kan je niet de instellingen veranderen ?
<scheut_> edit connections?
<izzi> yup
 * izzi heeft een andere networkmanager
<scheut_> staat open nu
<izzi> ergens staat dat hij op dhcp staat
<scheut_> ik heb networkmanager applet 0.8.1
<izzi> of juist nie
<izzi> ik Wicd 1.7.0
<scheut_> bij network connectins..."wired" staat eth0
<izzi> okay kan je daarvna de instellingen aanpassen cq wijzigen?
<scheut_> maar als ik die aanklik zoekt ie weer en gaat ie wéér discnnect :(
<scheut_> cq??
<izzi> ik moet eten maar je moet proberen je instellingen anders vast erin te zetten, dus je geeft je netwerkkaart een ip bv 192.68.1.100 gateway wordt dan 192.168.1.1 en de dns die vna opendns
<izzi> misschien zijn er nog anders ubuntuers die je verder kunnen helpen ik moet echt downstairs ander heb ik geen food
<scheut_> laat het smaken en heel erg bedankt ;)
<scheut_> pffff
<scheut_> ik loop echt te knoeien nu :(
<exalt> hey k(n)oei
<scheut_> exalt?
<scheut_> knoeier voor exalt...
<jk> scheut_: kan het zijn dat je router ingesteld staat om alleen bepaalde MAC adressen toe te laten?
<scheut_> de laptop waar ik nu mee werk werkt perfect op ubuntu 10.10 al is heet een kleine eee-pc
<scheut_> heb een oplossing gezocht via google, maar dan moet k eerst windows opniei-uw installeren!!
<jk> nah dat zou niet nodig moeten zijn
<scheut_> om het ipadres geforceerd vrij te krijgen
<jk> meh, dat klinkt raar. Je hebt toch geen ip adres?
 * exalt heeft honger
<scheut_> bij elke laptop die ik heb gehad was alles perfect....sinds vandaag 1e desktop en troubles!
<jk> ja weird, normaal werken netwerkkaarten zeker wel
<Alex___> Hoi, ik wil iets installeren, maar nu krijg ik foutmeldingen
<Alex___> Bij het uitpakken
<Alex___> Hoe stop ik dit uitpakken?
<commandoline> Alex__: wat is de foutmelding?
<commandoline> en heb je al gekeken of het programma wat je probeert te installeren niet beschikbaar is in het softwarecentrum
<commandoline> ?
<Alex___> Hij is aan het uitpakken
<Alex___> Maar toegang geweigerd
<Alex___> En dan gaat hij elk bestand af
<Alex___> En dat duurt nog al lang
<Alex___> (terminal)
<Alex___> (ctrl alt f1)
<Alex___> Ik heb hem nu beeindigt door de pc uit te zetten met een ctrl alt delete
<Alex___> Nu heb ik hem opnieuw gestart.
<Alex___> Als ik naar mijn site ga zegt hij: De verbinding met de server werd geherinitialiseerd tijdens het laden van de pagina.
<Alex___> Oh:
<Alex___> Restarting web server apache2 [fail]
<Alex___>  * Restarting web server apache2
<Alex___> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Alex___> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Alex___> Unable to open logs
<OerHeks> 0.0.0.0 ?
<Alex___> Ja dat zegt hij
<OerHeks> klinkt niet goed :-)
<Alex___> ifconfig zegt: eth0: 192.168.1.104         lo: 127.0.0.1
<Alex___> Wat moet ik er aan doen?
<Alex___> Ik wil niet dat mijn /var/www/ directory ge-reset wordt
<Alex___> Daar staat heel veel belangrijke data in
<OerHeks> wat veranderd aan je apache config ?
<Alex___> Geen idee
<Alex___> PC had kuren
<Alex___> Ik was niet thuis
<Alex___> Dus nu is er iets mis met mijn virtuele server editie
<OerHeks> gehacked ?
<Alex___> Geen idee
<Alex___> Hoe kan ik dat weten?
<quadagh> chkrootkit
<OerHeks> firewall log nazien ?
<Alex___> firewall?
<OerHeks> .. geen firewall ?
<Alex___> Ehh?
<OerHeks> o gut ..
<Alex___> Hoe installeer ik die?
<Alex___> sudo apt-get install firewall?
<Alex___> xd
<OerHeks> ip tables lijkt me het slimste
<Alex___> misschien heb ik die wel
<Alex___> ip tables?
<quadagh> sudo ufw status
<Alex___> inactief
<quadagh> :)
<Alex___> ?
<quadagh> tja geen firewall actief
<Alex___> Oh
<Alex___> Hoe doe ik die er bij?
<quadagh> best ff nalezen over ufw config voor je enabled
<OerHeks> bij een server met een service komt wat meer kijken dan bij een desktop > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuFirewall
<Alex___> Goed beveiligen hoeft niet zo veel toch?
<Alex___> Of wel?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Alex___> Ik wil wat data op kunnen slaan, beetje mail kunnen gebruiken, wat ruimte voor me vrienden aanbieden enz
<OerHeks> als je geen firewall instelt, is het gewoon aftellen ..
<Alex___> En nu?
<Alex___> Heb me firewall aangezet
<OerHeks> zeker als je een game service of ftp aanbied
<Alex___> Ik bedoel, ben ik nu gehackt?
<OerHeks> ssh poort niet op standaard etc etc
<Alex___> 3389?
<Alex___> is dat standaard?
<Alex___> Waar staat httpd.conf ?
<OerHeks> scannen met chrootkit is idd geen slecht idee
<OerHeks> in nautilus, ctrl + F , dan http.conf tiepen
<quadagh> lijkt mij ook, vooral als het "raar" doet
<OerHeks> kan misschien ook door updates komen, bijvoorbeeld door eh... webmin ?
<Alex___> ebox
<Alex___> gisteravond
<Alex___> en ehcp heb ik er op
<Alex___> en roundcube
<Alex___> OerHeks: text-interface
<Alex___>  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is leeg
<Alex___> "Check httpd.conf for a "Listen" configuration line.'
<OerHeks> leeg ? o bytes ? of open je hem zonder rechten ?
<Alex___> cd /etc/apache2/
<Alex___> sudo nano httpd.conf
<Alex___> ohja, ik heb onlangs vim geinstaleerd
<Alex___> Ik haal het er wel even af.
<Alex___> Maakt geen verschil
<Alex___> "Unable to open logs"
<Alex___> heeft dit er iets mee te maken?
<rimo> Goedenavond
<rimo> om Docky te gebruiken heb ik iets van compitiser of zoiets nodig,wat is dat precies?
<marc> goedenavond
<rimo> hallo marc
<Guest33517> probleempje met ubuntu1010
<quadagh> rimo > bedoel je compiz?
<rimo> ja inderdaad,sorry
<OerHeks> geen idee Alex___ , ik weet niet wat er is gebeurt
<Alex___> rimo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Docky+cimpitiser
<OerHeks> scan maar eerst eens voor problemen ?
<Guest33517> laptop start niet meer op maar blijft hangen in iets van initranfs
<Alex___> OerHeks: hoe?
<OerHeks> alex, die lmgtfy is niet aardig
<OerHeks> hoezo ?
<Alex___> waarom is die niet aardig?
<Alex___> Oei: Uw zoekbewerking - Docky cimpitiser - heeft geen overeenkomstige documenten opgeleverd.
<OerHeks> omdat jij zelf verrekt om google te gebruiken, dus ik stop met jou te helpen :-)
<rimo> schiet lekker op Alex
<Alex___>  Ik gebruik nu wel google
<rimo> ook erg vriendelijk
<Alex___> Maar misschien andere mensen nog niet
<Alex___> Was niet onaardig bedoeld
<quadagh> rimo > systeem > uiterlijk > visuele effecten <- als dit niet op uitgeschakeld staat is compiz enabled hoor.
<Alex___> Heb geen internet op me server meer...
<Alex___> sudo apt-get update werkt niet meer
<OerHeks> eimo je kan via systeem voorkeuren uiterlijk .... ah quadagh is me voor
<quadagh> yups
<exalt> Alex___, composite ?
<Alex___> exalt: was voor rimo
<OerHeks> mogenlijk heb je een driver via stuurprogrammaś  nodig.
<Alex___> Wie OerHeks ?
<rimo> dus als hij op Visuele effecten normaal staat zou het goed moeten zijn?
<quadagh> yup
<OerHeks> ja. middelste of onderste keuze
<exalt> # Ga hiervoor naar Toepassingen –> Hulpmiddelen –> Terminalvenster.
<exalt> # Voer het commando gconf-editor uit in het terminalvenster.
<exalt> # In het  Configuratie-editor venster ga naar apps –> metacity –> general.
<exalt> # Vink compositing-manager aan.
<OerHeks> voor compiz effecten heb je wel compiz manager nodig, die is neit geinstalleerd
<Guest33517> iemand een idee hoe ik mijn spul weer opstart?
<OerHeks> compiz manager staat los van docky, die zou dan direct moeten werken
<OerHeks> Guest33517, boot eens, met linker shift vasthouden, dan kom je in grub ?
<Guest33517> ga ik proberen
<rimo> heb het nu gedaan zoals exalt zei,hartelijk dank hiervoor ;-)
<exalt> OerHeks, compiz manager != compositing-manager
<OerHeks> compizconfig-settings-manager
<OerHeks> P
<exalt> die is ook !=
<OerHeks> wat is != ?
<OerHeks> smiley met een ijsbal in zijn oog ?
<exalt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<Alex___> OerHeks: Kan je me helpen?
<Alex___> Ohja, hoe stop ik een ping?
<Alex___> Hij blijft namelijk maar door gaan..
<exalt> cntrl-c
<Guest33517> Helaas oerheks... krijg wel grub met ubuntu generic of herstel maar als ik 1 van beiden kies val ik terug naar initramfs
<Alex___> Bedankt
<Alex___> Dat had ik nodig =D
<Alex___> Hehe
<Alex___> Dat zocht ik al heel lang
<Alex___> Bedankt exalt
<exalt> Guest33517, ben je een beetje thuis in de terminal ?
<Guest33517> klein beetje maar
<rctgamer3> is het mogelijk om bepaalde toetsen van je keyboard uit te zetten?
<exalt> Guest33517, heb je nog een live-cd ?
<Guest33517> ja thuis,.... dit is de laptop van schoonmoeder... en thuis is 85kilometer verderop. en tis nog een ouwe versie dan ook. (9)
<Guest33517> heb wel een unr op usb maar dat werkt wat maf op een gewone laptop
<exalt> heb je een usb bij ?
<exalt> hmm
<ppaass> hoiii
<Guest33517> ja toevallig had ik die nog in mijn jaszak
<exalt> Guest33517, wanneer je opstart met die usb, en dan grub repareert kan het gefixt zijn
<ppaass> ik heb een vragje :), bestaat er een spelletje met een vertuele wereld zoals sims??
<exalt> grub repareren doe je zo : sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<Alex___> ppaass: sims zelf
<ppaass> ik heb een vragje :), bestaat er een spelletje met een vertuele wereld zoals sims??
<Alex___> Via wine
<exalt> ppaass, second life ?
<Alex___> ppaass: sims zelf
<Alex___> Via wine
<ppaass> kan het gratis?
<exalt> ja
<ppaass> en welke dan?
<Alex___> rctgamer3: speel je habbo?
<exalt> sims
<rimo> bestaat 2nd Life nog dan?
<Alex___> Ja rimo bestaat nog
<exalt> ja toch ?
<Alex___> http://secondlife.com/
<Alex___> geloofik
<ppaass> want ik heb geen cd enzo
<rctgamer3> Alex___, vroeger gespeeld hoezo
<Alex___> rctgamer3: had jij een helpdesk?
<rctgamer3> uhuh
<Alex___> Ja?
<Alex___> wacht even over pm :P
<rimo> een jaar of wat geleden zat ik weleens op 2nd life,was best grappig
<Alex___> Ik niet
<Alex___> werkte niet op mijn snelle pc
<Alex___> en andere pc was te langzaam er voor
<ppaass> maar er bestaat dus niet een echte sims voor ubuntu?
<Alex___> Geen gratis versie
<ppaass> behalve second live
<ppaass> ofzoo
<ppaass> ??
<ppaass> hallo?
<OerHeks> blijkbaar weet nu niemand een sims clone
<Alex___> Die is er niet
<Alex___> Brb
<ppaass> jammer :(
<ppaass> Weet niemand????
<rimo> toevallig ebay kenners hier?
<Guest33517> helaas hij snapt mij niet. Sudo is blijkbaar geen opdracht bij grub>
<Guest33517> ook niet zichtbaar in help als opdracht
<Guest33517> at wordt dus toch wachten en opnieuw installeren vanaf cd
<ppaass> sorry maar ik ben net nieuw eigenlijk ik heb het pas een paar weken, dus ik weet eigenlijk nog niet zo veel
<ppaass> moet je second life downloaden?
<ppaass> ??
<rimo> kun je skype in 10.10 niet meer direct uit het softwarecentrum downloaden?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee of second life een linux client heeft, check hun site , en wineHQ kan vertellen of de windows client in wine werkt of niet..
<rimo> kan alleen aanklikken deze bron gebruiken en dan gebeurd er niets,dus kan niet gelijk installeren
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet is er geen second life voor linux, wel een open source variant, die niet compatibel is
<ppaass> ik snap er niks van maar toch bedankt allemaal
<rimo> kan ik ook ergens zien of TurboLister van eBay op Wine werkt?
<OerHeks> wineHQ heeft een database
<rimo> zit al te kijken,maar wordt er niet wijs uit nog
<OerHeks> turbolister http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2466
<OerHeks> alle versies zijn garbage
<rimo> hahaha ja ik zie het staan
<rimo> gaat hem dus niet worden
<OerHeks> en als het silver of platinum ofzo is, staat er soms wat tips bij
<rimo> maar ff wat anders,ik krijg dat Skype niet voor elkaar via Softwarecentrum
<rimo> The Ubuntu 10.10 partner channel contains applications that are available for Ubuntu from third-party software partners for the 10.10 release.
<OerHeks> in synaptic, instellingen - pakketbronnen, main univers restriced en multiverse aanvinken
<rimo> kijk daar zit het hem in dus
<OerHeks> dan sluiten en herladen
<Winand> Gezellig hier
<OerHeks> verder is er een tool, ubuntu tweak, waar je nog meer repository's kan toevoegen, eigen verantwoordelijkheid, en nog meer instellingen, waarmee je ook per ongeluk je systeem onwerkbaar kan maken :-D
<OerHeks> avond Winand
<Winand> 'Avond
<rimo> staat dat onder de tab Ubuntu Software?
<Winand> Ik wist helemaal niet dat er een IRC-kanaal is voor Ubuntu-gebruikers in Nederland. :P
<OerHeks> ehm nee, ubuntu tweak zul je van de site moeten halen, dacht ik > http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<rimo> nee dat eerste bedoelde ik
<Cugel> Leuk he, Winand.
<Winand> Mooi man.
<rimo> main,universe,restricted en multiverse staan allemaal aangevinkt
<Winand> Ik gebruik Ubuntu al een tijdje en ben er al aardig in thuis. Maar het is altijd leuk om andere fanatici te spreken erover.
<OerHeks> in synaptic (systeem - beheer - synaptic ) , instellingen - pakketbronnen, main univers restriced en multiverse aanvinken
<rimo> staat standaard al zo
<OerHeks> dan is skype wel beschikbaar Skype 2.1.0.81-1ubuntu5
<rimo> maar ik kan hem niet direct uit het softwarecentrum downloaden
<Winand> :P Ik heb Skype wel standaard zie ik.
<OerHeks> ja hier ook
<Winand> Ik gebruik 10.10 ook.
<OerHeks> ook in softwarecentrum
<Winand> Yup
<Winand> Wel van de Maverick-bron.
<rimo> hij staat er ook tussen,maar dan kan ik alleen op Informatie klikken en daarna op Deze born gebruiken
<rimo> bron
<OerHeks> idd van partners van Canonical, die aanzetten ?
<OerHeks> en dan zie je onderaan een groen ding draaierig worden..
<Winand> Uh mja
<Winand> Ik gebruik eigenlijk altijd CLI
<OerHeks> yakuake
<OerHeks> hit F12 en rammen maar
<OerHeks> CLI command line kan erg belangrijk zijn, deze pagina raadpleeg ik nogsteeds > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Winand> Hehe
<Winand> Ik gok meestal gewoon en anders Google ik het even.
<rimo> eindelijk voor elkaar
<OerHeks> en de handige [TAB] autocomplete
<Winand> Hehe
<Winand> Dat is inderdaad geweldig.
<rimo> gelijk even Adobe Air erop knallen ;-)
<Winand> :P
<Winand> Ik schrijf zo nu en dan weleens iets in BASH. Ook erg fijn.
<OerHeks> mijn 1e scriptje was een conky , 2e een backup scriptje met cron job
<Winand> conky?
<OerHeks> voor conky staat het forum vol voorbeelden, leef je uit > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/post-hier-je-conkyrc-plus-een-screenshot-)/
<OerHeks> conky kan je realtime gegevens projecteren op je desktop, cpu mem hdd netwerk weer verzin het maar
<Winand> Ah. :P
<OerHeks> lekker uitpuzzelen hoeveel cpu's je hebt etc
<OerHeks> knip en plak
<Winand> :P
<Winand> Ik gebruik BASH doorgaans voor Rsync-script en imagemagik
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<Winand> Anders gebruik ik PHP, dat is iets makkelijker.
<OerHeks> ik ben lui, ik gebruik Grsync, gui voor rsync
<Winand> Ja die heb ik ook gebruikt. Maar ik probeer het spartaans te houden. :P
<Winand> Configureer mijn crontab ook gewoon via CLI en meer van dat soort dingen.
<OerHeks> dat onderscheid je wel van de muis-afhankelijken, grinnik
<Winand> Hehe. Het is gewoon leuk om te doen.
<Winand> En vaak sneller.
<Gotiniens> Winand, kan je je crontab op een andere manier aanpassen dan?
<OerHeks> df -h
<Gotiniens> ik ken alleen de CLI manier :)
<Winand> Hahaha
<Winand> Purist
<OerHeks> free the fish
<Winand> In Ubuntu zit een GUI-programma.
<Winand> Maar via /etc/crontab is veel hendiger.
<scheut> Oerheks makker ik ben gewoon aan het flippen!
<OerHeks> een flipperkast ?
<scheut> zoiets
<OerHeks> ik heb hier nog zo'n handig scherm, die kan je kantelen ;-)
<Winand> Pfoe, wat is het koud...
<scheut> heb bij verbindingen bewerken het een en ander gewisseld: nou geeft ie aan dat ik verbinding heb met eth0 en....toch doet ie het niet!
<OerHeks> zit er een mac filter in je router ofzo ?
<scheut> een wat?
<OerHeks> die een netwerk kaart met zijn unieke adres filtert
<scheut> kijk: dit is nou al mijn 4e ubuntu-pc...NOOIT problemen gehad, nou wél!
<OerHeks> geen problemen met 10,04 ?
<scheut> nee
<scheut> heb connection settings de auth0 zijn ipv4 opshared to computers gezet....nu geeft hij mooi de 2 pijltjes van bedrade verbinding aan, maar toch kan ik firefox NIET openen... :(
<scheut> beneden heb ik wél verbinding, hierboven niet...
<OerHeks> als je firefox opent, en als adres 74.125.224.17 geeft
<OerHeks> krijgt u dan wel een verbinding ?
<OerHeks> = google.nl
<scheut> nee ook niks
<scheut> ik word er stilaan knetter van
<OerHeks> terug naar 10.04
<scheut> mijn windows schijfje ligt te schitteren  maar ik weiger! :)
<rimo> waar kan ik de mappen van Gimp terugvinden zoals bij windows program files?
<Winand> Wat is het probleem Rimo?
<rimo> het punt is dat ik het één en ander wil toevoegen
<Winand> Oké
<rimo> zoals Layer styles
<Winand> Wat zoek je van Gimp?
<OerHeks> open nautilus, ctrl + F = find. ik vermoed in /usr/
<rimo> ik ga proberen een logo te maken voor mezelf ,zal moeilijk gaan worden aangezien ik dit nog nooit heb gedaan
<Winand> Ik zou Inkscape gebruiken.
<Winand> Gimp is meer voor fotobewerking.
<OerHeks> vector graphics zijn dan slim, ja
<Winand> Inkscape is een vectorgebaseerd tekenprogramma
<Winand> Heb ik zelf al meermaals gebruikt.
<Winand> Perfect (mits je creatief bent).
<rimo> haha en dat ben ik meestal niet
<Winand> :D
<rimo> moet gewoon iets simpels worden
<OerHeks> je kan er ook een paar beeldjes in kwijt, uiterst irritant op een forum, zo'n filmke
<Winand> Beetje "inspiratie" opdoen op Google.
<rimo> ja dat ga ik sowieso doen,maar moet eerst weten hoe dat programma werkt ;-)
<Winand> De beste leerschool is gewoon stomweg doen.
<Winand> Eerst is het eindeloos zoeken en op een gegevens moment krijg je het onder de hand.
<rimo> inderdaad en dat ga ik zeker proberen
<scheut> Was dat hier ook maar zo Winand...
<Winand> :P
<Winand> Wat is het punt Scheut?
<scheut> nieuwe desktop gekoch en krijg geen verbinding: in windows alleen draadloos in ubuntu NIKS!
<rimo> ziet er erg uitgebreid uit zeg mijn hemel
<rimo> daar ga ik nooit uitkomen dit jaar ;-)
<Winand> Inkscape is een professioneel programma.
<Winand> Je moet het niet meteen helemaal willen snappen.
<rimo> ja dat blijkt wel
<Winand> Gewoon beginnen met vormpjes maken in inkleuren.
<rimo> ben nu al op zoek om ergens tekst in te typen
<Winand> :P
<rimo> het moet gewoon een tekst logo worden namelijk
<Winand> Scheut: Wordt je netwerkkaart niet ondersteunt ?
<OerHeks> ook bedraad niet, Winand
<Gorash> hmm ik ben zo'n lamme tak die gewoon vmware draait en photoshop cs gebruikt in de VM :P
<OerHeks> nu heeft hij schijnbaar connectie, door zelf hard ip in te geven maar geen verbinding.
<Winand> Photosoep is voor mij anders een puzzel an sich.
<scheut> Winand: bij de eerste installatie met Windows ging mijn draadloze adapter werken...maar géén bekabeld! In Ubuntu geen van beiden...
<Winand> Staat je netwerkkaart wel aan?
<Winand> Wireless wil nog weleens moeilijk doen in Ubuntu geloof ik.
<scheut> heb ook dezelfde instellingen geprobeerd van het eee-pctje waar ik n mee bezig ben, maar helaas...
<scheut> Niet enkel wireless, ook bekabeld! Gisteren op mijn vorige laptop nog perfect 10.10 gedraaid
<Winand> Welke netwerkkaart heb Scheut?
<scheut> waar kan ik dat vinden?
<Winand> Uh... o.a. op het moederbord en als het een laptop is is het een bepaald type.
<scheut> foxconn??
<Winand> Kan wel
<Winand> Maar werd hij door Windows uberhaupt erkent of gezien?
<scheut> in windows kan ik draadloos surfen...
<Winand> Maar de vaste kaart?
<Winand> Wordt hij gezien en herkent?
<scheut> hij herkent hem wel...geeft eth0 aan...maar verder niks
<rimo> Winand,hoe kan ik ergens wat text typen met Inkscape?
<Winand> Ik bedoel in Windows.
<Winand> Uhm. Even kijken hoe ik dat uitleg.
<scheut> in windows idem...maar daar wél draadloos dus
<Winand> Zou jij mij het resultaat van ifconfig een kunnen sturen.
<scheut> in terminal bedoel je?
<Winand> Ja
<Winand> Doe maar privé.
<scheut> ok
<Winand> Rimo: Er staat zo'n A'tje op die balk links. Als je die selecteert kun je een vierkant trekken en dan wat tekst opgeven.
<Winand> Bovenin kun je de eigenschappen van die tekst aanpassen.
<rimo> heb het gevonden dank je ;-)
<Winand> :P
<Winand> Als je nog een vraag heb hoor ik het wel.
<scheut> winand:
<scheut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538415/
<Winand> Ziet er gewoon goed uit.
<rimo> zal ik doen
<Winand> Beetje vreemd IP-adres
<Gotiniens> maar wel correct voor thuis gebruik
<scheut> ik ben dan ook een vreemde vogel :p
<Gotiniens> 10.0.0.0 is een /8 subnet
<Winand> Het klopt wel. Maar nog nooit gezien. :D
<Gotiniens> dus alleen de 10 staat vast, de rest mag je vrij gebruiken
<Winand> Kun je pingen naar google.com?
<scheut> ik zit hier sinds vanmiddag te kloojen....deze laptop zit wél op ubuntu, de nieuwe desktop lukt me gewoon niet
<scheut> eens kijken
<Winand> Of in ieder geval je router. :P
<scheut> hoe moet je nou weer pingen?
<Winand> CLI: ping google.com
<scheut> in terminal?
<Winand> Ja
<scheut> resultaat: The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded. It should have been installed in the /usr/libmo,o1.0/mscorlib.dll' directory
<Winand> :|
<scheut> wat ik niet snap: ik zit hier gewoon naast mijn pc met jullie te chatten via draadloos ubuntu!
<Winand> Dat klinkt als een Windows-foutmelding.
<scheut> windows foutmelding in ubuntu???
<Winand> Ow. Dat is het niet. Maar zo klinkt het.
<Winand> Maar zo te zien kun je niet pingen.
<Winand> Dat is raar.
<scheut> zou het helpen als ik eerst ubuntu in windows installeer via wubi als aparte partitie
<scheut> ??
<Winand> Neu.
<OerHeks> die  mscorlib.dll kan je normaal niet missen
<Winand> Het lijkt wel alsof je een lib mist voor ping.
<Winand> :P
<scheut> oesje
<scheut> bizar
<scheut> bij mijn netwerkapplet staat "wireless networks":device not ready (firmware missing)...is dat wat?
<OerHeks> die kan je ophalen, als je per draad verbinding hebt, normaal.
<Winand> Firmware kan altijd missen natuurlijk.
<scheut> das net mijn probleem: die bekabelde verbinding :)
<Winand> Is het een schone installatie?
<OerHeks> omdat je die dll mist, zou ik herinstalleren.
<Winand> Dat dus.
<Winand> Beetje raar verhaal namelijk.
<OerHeks> iso nakijken, md5sum checken
<scheut> windows er helemaal afkegelen opnieuw dan?
<OerHeks> ?
<Winand> WindowS
<Winand> Je bent Ubuntu toch aan het installeren?
<scheut> had daarstraks schone installatie gedaan, die werkte nier, terug gates-shit opgezet en ben nu aant uitproberen zonder installatie...maar ik krijg in geen geval draadloos erdoor!
<scheut> nit
<scheut> niet
<Winand> Ow zo.
<scheut> ik bedoelde dus: bekabeld! Word er gewoon gek van :p
<Winand> Ik maak er momenteel niet zoveel van.
<Winand> Ik denk dat je even moet kijken wel netwerkkaart je precies hebt en of hij per definitie ondersteunt wordt.
<scheut> ben nu naar beneden verhuis waar zowel bekabels als draadloos prima werken!
<Winand> Uh?
<scheut> tja
<Winand> *<:-)
<scheut> ga desktop naar beneden verhuizen en opnieuw proberen
<Winand> Oké.
<Winand> Ik ga maar eens de douche opzoeken en zo naar bed toe.
<Winand> Veel succes ermee.
<OerHeks> joepie, lekker veel updates
<OerHeks> o.a. open jdk http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1024-1
<Alex___>  * Restarting web server apache2
<Alex___> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Alex___> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Alex___> Unable to open logs
<Gotiniens> je start apache of niet als root
<Gotiniens> op poort 80 is al in gebruik
<Gotiniens> *of
<Alex___> door wat?
<Alex___>  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Alex___> of sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Alex___> maakt geen verschil
<Alex___> alleen bij sudo staat er niet waarom
<Alex___> bij sudo staat er alleen restarting en dan [fail]
<Alex___> bij sudo staat er alleen restarting en dan [fail]
<Gotiniens> mischien bij sudo daarna even in je logs kijken
<Alex___> Welke logs?
<Gotiniens> in /var/logs
<Alex___> Ja maar daar staan er zo veel
<Alex___> dat bedoel ik
<Alex___> apache2 ?
<Alex___> Heh
<Alex___> could not find package otrs
<Gotiniens> Alex___, met "lsof | grep LISTEN" kan je zien of er wat luistert op poort 80
<Alex___> die had ik erop en toen weer er af
<Alex___> dus nu weer er op gedaan
<Alex___> wat is grep?
<Gotiniens> filteren
<Gotiniens> in dit geval laat grep dus alleen de regels zien met LISTEN
<Alex___> oke
<Alex___> werkt weer
<Alex___> had OTRS er op gedaan en toen eraf gegooit
<Alex___> toen de error.log bekeken met nano
<Alex___> werkt weer :)
<Alex___> bedankt Gotiniens
<Alex___> Heh hier leer je veel van zeg :P
<Alex___> van ubuntu server
<Alex___> brb
<ujjain> kent hier iemand diplomacy?
<OerHeks> Diplomacy concerning backend Packaging and Compiling Programs ?
<OerHeks> of the board game online ?
<ujjain> :p
<ujjain> Board game :D
<ujjain> we hebben 5 spelers, zoeken voor eventuele 6 of 7 :P
<ujjain> het werkt via www.webdiplomacy.net
<ujjain> we hebben 1 speler die het vaak heeft gespeeld, 2 hebben 1x, 2 hebben 0x gespeeld :p
<OerHeks> ah 5 spelers :-)
<rm_> Help. gisteren met Alt F2 commando update-manager -d uitgevoerd maar nu kan ik niet meer met mijn laptop werken
<rm_> geen bovenscherm meer met toepassingen locaties en systeem meer te zien
<rm_> dus ook geen toegang tot mijn terminal venster
<rm_> wat nu_
<rm_> oh ja, ik wilde de laatste versie van Ubuntu installeren
<OerHeks> ctrl  + alt + T = terminal
<scheut_> izzi..nog aanwezig?
<rm_> ja ben er weer sorry
<rm_> kan ik iets doen met bios opstarten_
<rm_> ben nieuw. ververst scherm automatisch met antwoorden van jullie kant uit...
<OerHeks> waarom heb je update-manager -d gebruikt ?
<rm_> ik had in een computer blaadje gelezen dat ik dan de laatste versie kon downloaden... en dat heb ik geprobeerd als domme eindgebruiker
<OerHeks> ja -d = develop release
<rm_> dat klinkt helemaal verkeerd
<rm_> kan ik nog wat herstellen?
<OerHeks> ik denk niet dat je een dev versie kan downgraden, dus dat word hetinstall
<OerHeks> *herinstall
<rm_> hoe doe ik dat ik zit nu op een andere laptop met de kapotte naast me
<OerHeks> cd erin, booten en installeren ?
<rm_> naa, dat heb ik geprobeerd maar hij loopt vast. nadat ik boot met de cd er in hoor je de cd een hele tijd ratelen maar het scherm blijft zwart en vervolgens stopt de cd met ratelen
<OerHeks> hoe heb je ubuntu er dan op gekregen ?
<OerHeks> raar verhaal zo ...
<scheut_> Bekabeling gelukt! Nu nog draadloos! Oerheks, mijn maatje??? :p
<rm_> ik had ubuntu er op staan en gewoon Alt F2 gedaan
<scheut_> damn
<rm_> @oerheks, heb je nog suggesties want ik ben vastgelopen. of is als ik de computer opgestart heb en dan weer Alt F2 doe met een ander commando nog een optie?
<scheut_> Oerheks is de superman!
<scheut_> :p
<OerHeks> als die develop release vastloopt, helpt alleen herinstallatie.
<OerHeks> je zult wel wat van ubuntu moeten weten, om je daarmee bezig te houden.
<rm_> maar het lukt niet om te herinstalleren met cd
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<rm_> is er ook fysieke hulp mogelijk via het help platform (betaald)??
<OerHeks> betaalde ondersteuning ? nooit van gehoord.
<rm_> mmmmhh dan zit  ik met een heftig prbleem. ik heb met mijn stomme kop een developper release gedownload. nu doet mijn cmputer het niet meer. hoe kan ik los komen uit deze - schier - onmogelijke situatie??
<OerHeks> installeren is je ooit ook gelukt, dus ik snap niet dat je niet kan her-installeren
<rm_> omdat het niet lukt de cd aan de praat te krijgen
<Cugel> Nieuwe CD.
<Guest9235> kan iemand mij helpen met een grafiek?  ik gebruik open office en in de y as gaan de waarden maar tot 2 cijfers na de komma en ik heb er meer nodig
<Guest9235> hoe los ik dit op?
<Cugel> Guest9235: als OpenOffice niet verder kan dan houdt het op... maar: waarden vermenigvuldigen met 1000?
<rm_> dan ga ik morgen op een andere cd maar een .iso branden en opnieuwproberen
<scheut_> OerHeks, help mij de laatste klip omzeilen aub! ;)
<rm_> @oerheks, in ieder geval toch bedankt
<Guest9235> ah sorry, ik heb het gevonde, gwn dubbel op y as klikken en instellen
<Cugel> Oh, had je dat nog niet geprobeerd.
<Cugel> Geen dank!
<OerHeks> scheut_, als je bedraad internet hebt, zou je in systeem > stuurptogramma's kunnen zien of er een driver aanwezig is
<OerHeks> of die meldig zou je direct moeten krijgen met updaten
<scheut_> ik zie bij ssysteem geen stuurprogrammas...weet wel dat de niet vrije stuurprogrammas gedownload zijn
<scheut_> Oerheks: ik heb een cisco linksys...ligt het daar mss aan?
<OerHeks> dat zou moeten werken ..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<scheut_> als ik extra stuurprogrammas aanklik zegt ie dat er GEEN in gebruik is...terwijl ie wél gedownload is
<OerHeks> geen in gebruik .. dan de knop 'gebruiken'ofzo ?
<OerHeks> kan video zijn, of wireless
<OerHeks> en met de vorige ubuntu, werkte wireless gewoon direct ?
<OerHeks> of wat heb je toen moeten doen ?
<scheut_> die werkten allen perfect...was wel op andere pc (laptop)
<OerHeks> zucht ..
<OerHeks> weet je, je draait me er teveel omheen, nét te handig.
<scheut_> harware is erg moeilijk voor me
<scheut_> d
<OerHeks> je had ubuntu op deze laptop/pc/vul zelf in  en toen hb je dev upgrade gedaan, maar daarvoor werkte dus alles normaal op de laptop waar je nu vragen over stelt ?
<scheut_> dit is nieuwe desktop van vandaag...
<scheut_> ben al blij dat ie bekabeld werkt, maar nu de rest....en das nie makkelijk voor een leek
<OerHeks> of nee, rm_ deed develp release, dat was jij niet
<OerHeks> jij  kan nu lspci opzoeken en de uitkomst posten op  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ |
<scheut_> het wordt verwarrend voor je...en begrijpelijk! ;-)
<OerHeks> de regel met ID van je netwerkkaart is belangrijk
<scheut_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538488/
<OerHeks> die staat er niet bij .. vziz
<OerHeks> die RTL8111/8168B is je bedraad
<scheut_> ja
<scheut_> vreemd dat ie mijn stuurprogramma niet aanneemt
<OerHeks> dit is nog buiten stuurprogramma om
<rm_> wat betekent de melding: compiz reageert niet als ik mijn computer wil afsluiten??
<OerHeks> elk device heeft een eigen ID
<scheut_> ok
<OerHeks> dat zal wel iets te maken hebben met je update probleem, rm_
<scheut_> kende ik maar wat jij kent...
<OerHeks> scheut_, het is toch geen usb wifi stickje ?
<scheut_> jawel
<OerHeks> ah dan moet ge lsusb hebben
<OerHeks> logisch
<scheut_> ahaaa
<scheut_> in softwarebeheer?
<rm_> wat is compiz anyhow
<scheut_> voor jou zéér logisch, voor mij minder :)
<OerHeks> nee, gewoon in terminal: lsusb
<scheut_> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-01
<OerHeks> compiz zijn desktop effecten, o.a 3d en glass
<scheut_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538490/
<OerHeks> oke nr 7 Bus 001 Device 014: ID 1737:0079 Linksys WUSB600N Wireless-N USB Network Adapter with Dual-Band ver. 2
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys%20WUSB600N
<OerHeks> recente pagina, 2010-11-28
<OerHeks> ik hoop wel dat die in N gaat werken, of dan in ieder geval 54 mbit
<scheut_> welke download
<scheut_> ?
<OerHeks> gewoon de link volgen, ralink pagina RT3572usb
<OerHeks> dan download je deze, komt in Downloads
<OerHeks> open terminal, cd Downloads
<OerHeks> en volg de handleiding
<OerHeks> tar ..
<OerHeks> de versie van nu is 2010 0915 RT3572 Linux STA v2.4.0.2
<scheut_> heb gedownload
<scheut_> *blaast
<scheut_> het lukt gewoon ni...te dom voor wsl
<scheut_> sudo apt get install /home/scheut/2010_0915_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.2
<scheut_> shit
<scheut_> surrender...
<Dvorak-nl> Stil hier. :D
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Wat houd het pakket OTRS2 in?
<Alex___> Die had ik op me server gezet, en toen weer verwijderd, maar toen werkte mijn apache niet meer, tot ik het weer geinstalleerd had.
<UndiFineD> OTRS is een issue tracking service
<Alex___> ?
<misnix> Open source Ticket Request System
<misnix> 2
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> Maar als ik dat er af haal dan werkt me apache2 server niet meer
<misnix> Lijkt me sterk maar dan installeer je apache opnieuw
<Alex___> Eh
<Alex___> Gaat mijn /var/www map dan weg?
<Alex___> want die mag niet weg: staat veel belangrijke data in
<misnix> regel 1: backup
<misnix> regel 2: 1 backup is geen backup
<Alex___> Oke
<Alex___> bbr
<Alex___> brb
<Alex____> hoi
<Alex____> Moet OTRS2 geinstalleerd worden als service?
<Alex____> Of als website met een database?
<jk> otrs is een website met database
<Alex____> maar sudo apt-get install otrs2
<Alex____> voegt geen map toe aan mijn /var/www/
<Alex____> Of moet ik nog iets doen?
<jk> volgens mij is er een /usr/share/doc/otrs2 directory waar dat beschreven is
<Alex____> Hoe kom ik daar bij met mijn browser?
<Alex____> Oh dat staat beschreven
<Alex____> Daad
<Alex____> Daar *
<Alex____> Hoe maak ik zoiets: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/              alleen dan afgeschermd?
<Alex____> Want die leest de logs en zet ze om in een html formaat (http://pypi.python.org/pypi/irclog2html), maar ik wil niet dat iedereen ze kan zien...
<Alex____> En join quit messages erbij
<jk> als je apache gebruikt, dan kun je authenticatie op een directory zetten mbv htaccess
<Alex____> Oke
<Alex____> Wat is handiger als je een soort hosting provider wilt spelen, je eigen websites op de server zelf zetten en de klanten onder /var/www/users/ of jezelf ook onder users zetten?
<jk> zolang je wilt spelen maakt het niet uit :)
<Alex____> Ja, maar het moet wel een beetje stabiel zijn
<jk> imho heeft het wel wat om je eigen sites ook onder /var/www/users/ te zetten, ivm consistentie, en dat je je eigen product ook gebruikt
<jk> Alex____: moet het voor je klanten niet net zo stabiel zijn als voor jou?
<Alex____> consistentie?
<Alex____> Nee jk
<Alex____> Nog niet
<Alex____> Het gaat hier gewoon om een site even te laten zien aan mensen
<Alex____> Maar ik wil geen zooitje in mijn /var/www/
<jk> mja da's een kwestie van smaak, dat mag je zelf bepalen
<Alex____> Sommige hosting providers die doen het zo: http://blabla.com/~naam/
<Alex____> Wat houd die ~ in?
<Alex____> Ik kan ook zeggen ik doe mijn eigen websites in /var/www/alex/ en de rest (o.a. hosting bedrijf website) doe ik in /var/www/webhost/
<Alex____> en me klanten in /var/www/webhost/users/
<jk> de ~ is een verwijzing naar een directory van een user, een userdir in apache
<Alex____>  /home/alex/
<Alex____> Wat is beter, om het te zetten in een /home/ directory, of een /var/www/users/ directory?
<Alex____> (qua veiligheid)
<Alex____> brb
<IceMen> hey
<IceMen> goeiemorgen
<IceMen> is hier al iemand?
<jk> IceMen: slechts 61 man :P
<IceMen> Ja wat denken jullie over dit
<IceMen> Heb hier een pctje gebouwd voor men tante als internet pctje
<IceMen> Een celeron 2,66ghz, 512mb ram, 30gb hd
<IceMen> En twijfel tussen ubuntu en xubuntu erop te zetten
<jk> gewoon beide proberen?
<jk> die 512 mb ram kan voor ubuntu wat aan de krappe kant zijn
<IceMen> Het is de bedoeling dat hij daar toch nog 2 a 3 jaar dienst doet
<IceMen> Dus best die xubuntu precies?
<UndiFineD> of lubuntu
<IceMen> werkt lubuntu goed dan?
<UndiFineD> in plaats van XFCE is dat LXDE
<sultan> xubuntu vind ik prettiger dan lubuntu
<sultan> beiden geprobeerd een paar weken geleden...
<IceMen> Ik vind vooral 1 nieuwe ubuntu rot
<IceMen> De nieuwe ubuntu netbook remix
<IceMen> Ik zit nu met 1 probleem met xubunut
<IceMen> Ik kan geen snelkoppelingen op bureaublad slepen
<UndiFineD> die zet je dan in een panel
<IceMen> Maar waarom kan dat bij ubuntu wel?
<Alex___> Is dit een gemodificeerde open directory?: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jelmer> Alex___: gemodificeerd in welke zin?
<jelmer> HEADER.html zorgt voor de layout e.d.
<Alex___> Ja dat
<Alex___> Nou een normale open dir ziet er anders uit
<Alex___> Kan je die header.html ook onzichtbaar maken voor mensen?
<Alex___> Maar niet onzichtbaar voor het systeem?
<Alex___> Bestaat er een soort paneel waarmee je klanten hun eigen webruimte/forum aan laat maken?
<Alex___> Wat houd dat virtualbox in?
<Alex___> (Als OS)
<izzi> Alex___: daar kan je anders os'en in installeren
<izzi> anders=andere
<Alex___> Dus je basis is virtualbox als OS
<Alex___> en daarop installeer je andere OS'en
<Alex___> Verbruikt de hoofd os (virtualbox) veel geheugen?
<Alex___> Want ubuntu als hoofd os en windows xp als guest os is niet zo'n succes... (traagheid e.d.)
<Alex___> Wat zijn de systeemeisen voor ubuntu server?
<RawChid> Typ die zin eens in google
<Gorash> great
<Gorash> ik doe net perongeluk chown -R user:user /   (als root) :P
<Gorash> moest ook een keer verkeerd gaan zucht :P
<OerHeks> het houd je binnen :-)
<Gorash> hmm
<Gorash> tips op alles een beetje snel goed te zetten?
<Gorash> deed nog ctrl-c maar was te laat    damn :/
<OerHeks> nee :(
<Gorash> denk dat dit een goede reden is voor een re-install
<OerHeks> ik weet niet beter dat je dan je data moet redden, en her install
<Gorash> ik had het plan al langer
<OerHeks> en je data weer even vrij maken, natuurlijk
<Gorash> zucht net nu ik weinig tijd heb, damn
<OerHeks> ik was bezig met vdrift compileren, ging ook niet geweldig :(
<Gorash> maar even snel de stad in voor een nieuwe hard disk
<Gorash> haha.. soms heb je van die dagen :P
<OerHeks> goede reden. nieuwe hdd ...
<Gorash> ja deze was toch te klein
<Gorash> op zich heb ik zo nieuwe installatie gedaan
<Gorash> Samsung Spinpoint Eco Green F2 interne harde schijf 1.5 TB
<Gorash> 74,99
<OerHeks> hmm ik heb veel gehoord over 'green'  ...
<OerHeks> niet de stilste en snelste schijven
<Gorash> hmm
<Gorash> enige die ze hier verkopen nu
<Gorash> shit...
<Gorash> misschien anders zoiets doen: 	
<Gorash> Samsung Harde Schijf 1TB Spinpoint
<Gorash> SATAII 7200rpm 32MB
<OerHeks> is dat de F3 ?
<Gorash> geen idee, staat er niet bij
<JanC> "Green" schijven zijn meestal wel stiller ook
<OerHeks> Samsung SpinPoint F3 1 TB staat hoog ..
<Gorash> zal eens ff gaan kijken in de stad, thanks voor de tip
<JanC> meestal hebben ze wel hogere "seek times"
<JanC> maar throughput-snelheid zou ongeveer hetzelfde moeten zijn
<OerHeks> http://www.computerland.nl/ProductDetails.aspx?en=10021711 << 69 euro
<OerHeks> samsung is goedkoper dan Hitachi
<Gorash> superrelaxed
<Gorash> ik ga nu fietsen naar Cland
<Gorash> thanks!!
<OerHeks> have fun
<Gorash> het is een WD bacl edition geworden van 1TB :P
<OerHeks> goede keus Gorash
<OerHeks> die mag wel 65 euro kosten
<Gorash> 82 :P
<Gorash> zucht! mijn mysqlserver is ook plat
<OerHeks> ai ai
<Gorash> denk dat ik maar snel 10.04 erop knal
<Gorash> ik heb de var/lib/mysql iig al backupped en versie van mysql ga ik gelijk houden
<Gorash> maar kan nog tricky worden damn
<Gorash> tsja, dit zat er aan te komen met dat gekloot in root
<OerHeks> ja, de rechten weer aanpassen.. slimste is dat te doen vóór backup
<Gorash> Can't find file: './jkubbus/jos_session.frm' (errno: 13) SQL=INSERT INTO `jos_session` ( `session_id`,`time`,`username`,`gid`,`guest`,`client_id` ) VALUES ( '0c65dfc98d3b0d131c98306f281772eb','1291219683','','0','1','0' )
<Gorash> damn gaat nog leuk worden :P
<OerHeks> sterkte ..
<Gorash> bah bah bah!
<Gorash> noob awar 2010 voor mij iig
<OerHeks> gelukkkig weet ik minder van services dan u :-D
<OerHeks> .. als dat een troost mag zijn :p
<JanC> Gorash: een DB dump is misschien handiger...
<Gorash> JanC, ga ik done
<Gorash> gek dat sommige sites wel draaien en anderen niet
<Gorash> mysqldump [options] --all-databases
<JanC> Gorash: ook een goed idee om regelmatig dumps te maken (aka backup ;) )
<Gorash> ja heb er wat wat
<Gorash> geen ramp, maar het is onhandig
<Gorash> ik heb chown user user in mijn root gedaan zucht
<Gorash> maar kan de database niet dumpen, krijg foutmelding
<Gorash> cant read of dir '.'
<JanC> oh
<JanC> Gorash: chown /var/lib/mysql en alles eronder naar user & group 'mysql'
<Gorash> moment
<JanC> mysqld draait immers als gebruiker mysql
<Gorash> maar ik kan me herinneren dat ik deze (lokaal) onder root heb installed
<Gorash> als user root dus...
<ppass> is er een cloon van de sims 3??
<Gorash> hmm hij loopt nu!
<ppass> wat?
<ppass> is er een cloon van de sims 3??
<ppass> is er een cloon van de sims 3??
<Gorash> database draait weer    pfiieeeww
<OerHeks> nee, er is geen goed werkende cloon voor sims
<ppass> jammer :( mijn wine werkt niet :(
<OerHeks> sims3 zou moeten werken, volgens wine > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16664
<izzi> ppass: anders kijk je eens naar http://www.la-vida-game.co.uk/
<ppass> ik heb hem nog niet maar ik wou hem gaan kopen, maar mijn wine werkt nooit
<ppass> dan krijg ik steeds foutmeldingen
<OerHeks> mischien moet je nog wat in wine doen, wine trick ofzoiets ?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<izzi> hoe hete dat op wine gebaseerde programma voor ubuntu?
<ppass> wine :P
<ppass> o, nee
<ppass> wacht ff
<OerHeks> waarom wachten ?
<JanC> PlayOnLinux ?
<ppass> safari vor windows     gemistdownloader voor windows
<ppass> play on linux werkt ook neet bij NFS undergrond 2
<ppass> en ik wouw need for speed underground 2 wel heel graag spelen
<izzi> JanC: ja dat is hem
<OerHeks> heb je al gekeken wat er aan tips zijn in WineHQ ?
<izzi> en ppass probeer anders deze aptitude install lincity-ng
<Gorash> er bestaat trouwens wel een sims kloon
<ppass> is lincity-ng ook een programma daarvoor?
<Gorash> maar geen sims3 kloon, check tweakers.net
<ppass> welke dan?
<izzi> lincity is een soort vna sims
<OerHeks> nfs 2 zou moeten werken ..http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2846
<OerHeks> heb je winetricks al ?
<ppass> nee
<ppass> wat is dat?
<ppass> ik heb gewoon wine alleen
<OerHeks> zie de link paar regels terug
<ppass> ja en dan?
<OerHeks> daarin staat wat het is, etc
<ppass> moet je dat instaleren?
<OerHeks> je moet niks :-)
<ppass> heb jij dat?
<OerHeks> nee, ik heb geen wine
<ppass> een ander programma?
<izzi> ppass: zie: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberfux/3633126842/
<izzi> sims 3 op ubuntu
<izzi> met behulp vna playomnlinux
<ppass> playonlinux heb ik ook :P
<izzi> nou hoppa dan
<ppass> maar by NFS underground 2 werkt niet :(
<izzi> dat is weer wat anders
<ppass> ik heb de sims 3 nog niet
<ppass> die ga ik kopen
<ppass> maar ik  heb NFSU2 wel al
<ppass> en die wil ik  spelen
<ppass> iedeen?
<OerHeks> net gegeven :-)
<OerHeks> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<ppass> weet ik maar hoe?
<ppass> ik ben pas beginner
<OerHeks> script downloaden via terminal:     wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<OerHeks> etc
<izzi> ppass: daar lees je dat het wel iemand delukt is http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2846
<izzi> delukt=gelukt
<izzi> Game running after installing the dinput8.dll override, works perfect!
<OerHeks> klopt izzi, maar kaal wine zal weinig spelen aankunnen, zonder dx9 en tooltjes
<OerHeks> vbrun6 ofzoiets
<ppass> hoe kun je dit dan downloaden?? http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<izzi> ppass: gewoon evne goed lezen
<ppass> en dan?
<ppass> het is engels
<izzi> deze dowload je
<izzi> en maak je executable
<ppass> executable?
<izzi> ja
<ppass> wat is dat?
<izzi> doe eerst een een terminal
<izzi> die hele regel met wget
<izzi> dan haal je het bestand op
<ppass> dus eerst naar terminal venster
<izzi> dna ga je desnoods met je filemananger naar het bestand, rechtermuisknop en dan aanvinken executable
<izzi> dus bij rechten
<izzi> en dan uitvoeren bestand teogestaan
<ppass> ik snap er niks van :$
<izzi> weet alleen niet of je dit met sudo moet draaien dan weet iemand anders wel
<ppass> je duwt de cd erin en dan?
<ppass> ??
<ppass> hallo?
<OerHeks> je zult toch wat engels moeten beheersen, veel artikelen zijn engels.
<ppass> :(
<ppass> ik ben pas 12 en ik ben net begonnen met engels
<ppass> hoe oud zijn jullie eigenlijk
<ppass> ?
<ppass> (als ik vragen mag)
<OerHeks> iets ouder dan 18 :-)
<OerHeks> voer gewoon in terminal die grijze zin uit > wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<OerHeks> en daarna: sh winetricks corefonts vcrun6
<ppass> en dan?
<OerHeks> dan zou je mogenlijk wel een game kunnen installeren
<OerHeks> en als je een error krijgt, staat er vast wel een belangrijk nummer bij, of tip wat je mist
<ppass> maar eerst z'n instalatie he van: VCRedist
<OerHeks> leuke bug, 24 Aug 2010 ... [Bug 24110] New: Characters in Sims3 sim creator have blue skin.
<ppass> oerheks:   wat bedoel je??
<OerHeks> dat lees ik ophttp://wine.1045685.n5.nabble.com/Bug-24110-New-Characters-in-Sims3-sim-creator-have-blue-skin-td2645509.html
<OerHeks> ach, niet alles is al perfect
<ppass> boeie
<ppass> ik ga proberen
<OerHeks> maar veel wel hoor, wineHQ database is dan handig om in te zoeken
<OerHeks> er staan ook tips bij, als een cd niet wil starten door copy beveiliging etc
<ppass> volgens my werk hij
<OerHeks> :-)
<izzi> kijk dat is mooi
<ppass> YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     dankje allemaal
<ppass> ik heb het instalatie scherm
 * izzi denkt dat ppasswel gelukkig is
<ppass> ja heel gelukkig
<ppass> bedankt :)
<ppass> en nu kan ik elke game installeren
<ppass> of niet?
<ppass> hallo?
<OerHeks> ja, de meeste wel denk ik. op die pagina winetricks staat een hele lange lijst met opties. als een game niet wil, gebruik je een optie om te installeren,...
<OerHeks> bijvoorbeeld : sh winetricks <optie>
<ppass> oke dankje ik voeg de site ff toe aan favorieten
<ppass> ik ga, doei
<ppass> (bedankt allemaal)
<OerHeks> have fun
<Gorash> yes!! hele server is backed upped! :)
<OerHeks> woeii
<OerHeks> is je server nu sneller ?
<Gorash> haha moet nog installen
<Gorash> ga voor 10.04
<OerHeks> ow, alleen redding gedaan nu.
<Gorash> aangezien ik ook XBMC erop draai!
<OerHeks> nice
<Gorash> hij werkt nog, al denk ik na reboot niet meer
<Gorash> 10.04 lijkt me perect, latest LTS
<Gorash> deze bak draait ook mandriva en was aan vervanging toe
<OerHeks> ja, updates tijdens invullen gegevens, simultaan
<Gorash> wel zin om te updaten vanavond, kan ik eindelijk een paar irritante zaken veranderen waar ik me aan stoorde
<OerHeks> 2 vliegen in 1 hap. nieuwe disk, en verse install
<Gorash> maar eerst poolen! tot later :D
<Gorash> en 82 euro armer ;)
<OerHeks> die had u nu anders opgez... pool ze !
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, me gast hier wil ff typen in het japans op me andere laptop, we dachten dat we de keyboard ook in het japans hadden gedaan zodat ze karakters kan tikken, maar da's niet gelukt. weet niet waarom
<JeroenzKlompz> hele systeem is inmiddels in het japans, maar ze typt nog steeds "gewone" letters (zoals in mozilla en gedit)
<Gotiniens> pff
<Gotiniens> probeer eens system->preferences->keyboard input methodes
<Gotiniens> ik weet het verder niet, maar daar zou ik beginnen met kijken
<JeroenzKlompz> we zijn naar voorkeuren - toetsenbord - indelingen gegaan, daar japans aan toegevoegd, boven usa gezet, vervorlgens toepassen op het hele systeem, reboot, en dat was het
<JeroenzKlompz> language support ook gedaan
<cafuego> reboot?
<cafuego> kom nou, 't is windows niet
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-02
<ujjain> Heeft iemand zin om diplomacy te spelen?
<ujjain> als 7e speler? webdiplomacy.
<josspyker> hm
<ujjain> ah, we started :p
<ujjain> we zijn begonnen nu :p met 5
<exalt> Hel en verdoemenis: Sinterklaasfeest is verpakt wodanisme
<exalt> goeie morgen
<hajour> hai exalt
<hajour> hu wat bedoel je exalt?
<hajour> ik moet zo weg :)
<exalt> hajour: de pieten zijn een metafoor voor wodans raven
<exalt> bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> exalt: het St-Maartensfeest was dat, wat ze met Sinterklaas gedaan hebben is vooral verpakt "consumerism"...  :P
<exalt> JanC: Is dit niet wat offtopic voor #ubuntu-nl?
<JanC> ja
<exalt> :D
<theo> hallo
<theo> allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> :(
<Skald_9_> hallo
<OerHeks> blijft u wel ?
<Skald_9_> kheb een probleem met nvidia
<OerHeks> in welke ubuntu/welke videokaart/driver ?
<Skald_9_> de grafische instellingen zijn weg
<Skald_9_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<OerHeks> geen grafische desktop ?
<Skald_9_> lagere resolutie
<Skald_9_> ubuntu 10
<OerHeks> oke, voor 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' uit
<OerHeks> ( dat geeft hij aan )
<Skald_9_> dan komt er op :
<Skald_9_> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Skald_9_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> daarna sudo service gdm restart
<Skald_9_> en daarna ?
<OerHeks> en dan zou het weer normaal moeten zijn.
<Skald_9_> ok eens proberen
<misnix> Intussen brouwt OerHeks een magisch mengsel
<misnix> En doet een spreuk
<misnix> :)
<Skald_9_> yep resolutie is veranderd
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<Skald_9_> maar nog steeds als ik naar 'beeldschermen' ga ; Het lijkt erop dat uw grafische stuurprogramma de voor dit hulpmiddel vereiste extensies niet ondersteunt. Wilt u het hulpmiddel van de verkoper van uw grafische stuurprogramma gebruiken?
<OerHeks> hulpmiddel van verkoper, ja, dan vraagd hij of hij het nvidia panel moet gebruiken
<OerHeks> dat is oke dus
<Skald_9_> dan kom ik in de nvidia x server settings
<Skald_9_> waar ik de instellingen kan aanpassen :)
<OerHeks> jups, hier ook. dan 2e regel'xserver display configuration'
<OerHeks> dan zie je daar je display (s) en kan je instellingen aanpassen
<Skald_9_> yep
<Skald_9_> khad het net ook gevonden
<Skald_9_> bedankt, ik dacht even dat m'n grafische kaart kapot was toen ik de pc opstartte
<misnix> OerHeks voor #ubuntu-nl'er van het jaar 2010
<misnix> ;-)
<OerHeks> misnix ik ben nog geeneens ubuntero van de maands geweest :-D
<misnix> Dan heb je niet de juiste virtuele vriendjes ;-p
<OerHeks> och, boeit me ook niet zo, ik hoop alleen dat anderen me corrigeren als ik weer eens wat doms doe
<gert> is er ook xvid player voor linux?
<OerHeks> vlc kan dit aan, mplayer ook, als je alle codecs hebt via 'restricted extra's '
<gert> website vraagt om xvid player
<OerHeks> xvid is gewoon eec codec, hangt niet af van 1 applicatie/speler
<OerHeks> systeem > beheer > synaptic, daar zoeken op restricted en de versie voor jouw ubuntu installeren
<gert> probeer wel wat
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<renenrene> oi is er hiet toevallig iemand die wel eens opencv heeft geinstalleerd?
<renenrene> of iemand die handig is met cmake?
<OerHeks> ik ben niet handig met builden, maar er is een PPA van openCV door gijs molenaar
<OerHeks> http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Packages -  https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/opencv2
<OerHeks> en engelse documentatie > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<OerHeks> voordeel van die ppa is, bij kernel update hoef je niet opnieuw te builden, en je ontvangt updates.
<renenrene> thanks maar volgens mij heb ik al succesvol gebuild met cmake :)
<renenrene> ik ga even rebooten om te testen
<OerHeks> dan heb je mogenlijk wat aan de community doc
<renenrene> Oer ik heb dit gedaan: http://blog.msl-projects.be/2010/08/27/howto-opencv-2-1-x-installeren-op-ubuntu-10-04/
<renenrene> snap jij toevallig wat ik in de laatste stap heb gedaan?
<OerHeks> sudo /sbin/ldconfig ?
<renenrene> include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf /usr/local/lib
<renenrene> ja idd
<OerHeks> ..., maar de libraries waar de code zich bevindt, moet nog worden toegevoegd,...
<OerHeks> een include van die mappen, zodat deze rechten hebben
<renenrene> uh de code? de eigen code?
<renenrene> in dit geval mijn mooie helloworld
<OerHeks> alle conf files in de map > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<renenrene> ld.so zorgt dat gedeelde bibliotheken worden geladen toch?
<OerHeks> die map bevalt configuratie bestanden.
<renenrene> nu laat ik toch alles in de map /usr/local/lib ?
<renenrene> wat moet ik nu doen?
<renenrene> ik ga eerst maar ff rebooten brb
<renrene> zo weer terug....oer wat is er nu nog mis met mij zelf gecompileerde installatie?
<OerHeks> geen idee ..
<renrene> maar je zei net dat ik iets miste
<OerHeks> ik weet eigenlijk niet precies wat openCV doet.
<renrene> het is een set C libaries voor computer vision
<OerHeks> miste ? neuj, je laatste opdracht van die hotw is om de config files bereikbaar te maken
<OerHeks> hotw-howto
<renrene> hmmm hij vindt de libaries nog niet
<renrene> als ik de c code compileer komt er nog altijd helloworld.c:2:21: error: highgui.h: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<renrene> helloworld.c:1:16: error: cv.h: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<renrene> oftewel hij vindt de nieuwe libaries niet
<OerHeks> er is een opencv irc > #opencv maar dat zal wel engels zijn.
<renrene> perfect
<renrene> maar dit is niet echt een opencv probleem denk ik
<renrene> ik heb gewoon header files die ik in moet laden
<renrene> ik zal ze eens naar de map van helloworld kopieren
<renrene> ja dat lijkt te werken :)
<renrene> zit er al een irc client in ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik gebruik xchat ( niet xchat-gnome)
<renrene> ik installeer nu quassel
<OerHeks> handig met timestamp, logs, hightlighting etc
<OerHeks> de log bestandsnaam heb ik aangepast naar > %n-%c-%Y-%m-%d.log anders krijg je van elk irc kanaal 1 lange log, met deze code per dag.
<OerHeks> automatisch opstarten meerdere irc kanalen, gewoon een , tussen de roomnamen plakken
<renrene> thanks ben inn het kanaal
<renrene> mooi ik zit op een kbuntu server
<renrene> maar ik kan in het opencv kanaal
<renrene> ik snap er niets van maar het werkt :)
<OerHeks> ja, allemaal onder Freenode
<renrene> freenode?
<OerHeks> freenode irc servers
<renrene> oer een ppa kon ook zei je?
<renrene> ik word hier gek van nl.
<OerHeks> ja,   https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/opencv2
<OerHeks> open synaptic, dan software bronnen, en "  ppa:gijzelaar/opencv2   "  toevoegen
<OerHeks> sluiten en updaten
<OerHeks> maar of dit gaat bijten met je huidige build, weet ik niet :(
<renrene> hmm ppa staat erbij maar opencv is niet te vinden via synaptics
<OerHeks> herladen ?
<OerHeks> of links in de lijst gijzelaar aanklikken, dan zie je rechts alle items..
<renrene> k thanks ik krijg zo visite dus ik kijk morgen wel verder
<Terminator> renrene
<Terminator> je moet niet dat ergens zien staan
<Terminator> maar het toevoegen als bron
<Terminator> <renrene> hmm ppa staat erbij maar opencv is niet te vinden via synaptics
<Terminator> je zocht gewoon in pakketbeheer?
<Terminator> systeem>beheer>softwarebronnen
<OerHeks> dat is bij 10.04 nog zo, in 10.10 zit dat verstopt in synaptic
<Terminator> ah
<Terminator> maar ik zag daar iig wat mis gaan ;)
<Terminator> anders geeft ie die reactie niet :P
<OerHeks> logisch ook, nogmaaal heb je niks met softwarebronnen
<Terminator> ach, wel redelijk vaak gebruikt :P
<OerHeks> 1 malige instelling, meestal.
<Terminator> maar kon daar wel logisch onder gezet worden idd :)
<OerHeks> zo heb ik iemand niet begrepen, met bronnen, ik had niet door dat software bronnen verdwenen was :-D
<OerHeks> wellus nietus etc
<renrene> thanks het is gelukt hij staat erop
<OerHeks> mooi mooi :-)
<renrene> pff iemand toevallig een idee http://www.nopaste.nl/?paste=1989 ?
<renrene> de c header files die ik nodig heb worden niet gevonden
<exalt> renrene, als ik de source ook kan zien
<renrene> http://www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/vislib/opencv/helloworld.c
<renrene> exalt?
<exalt> ja ohh, hoi
<exalt> renrene, en heb je cv.h ?
<renrene> hmm die zou met het opencv framework mee moeten komen
<renrene> die staat in usr/lib /perl
<renrene> moet ik hem daar uit halen?
<exalt> renrene, http://www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/vislib/opencv/cv.h klopt niet
<exalt> renrene, is het c?
<renrene> yes
<renrene> het moeten c libaries zijn die meegekomen moeten zijn met de installatie van opencv
<renrene> dat heb ik net geinstalleerd met behulp van de ppa https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/opencv2
<renrene> ik heb misschien al een idee misschien moet ik libcv ipv opencv hebben
<renrene> als ik het met een ppa doe worden de libaries meteen gelinkt aan de compiler toch?
<renrene> ik ga denk ik even rebooten
<renrene> misschien dat de libaries dan wel gevonden worden
<renerene> terug
<renerene> gefixed
<yellabs> hoi
<yellabs> wie snapt de nieuwe xorg , van ubuntu 10.10
<yellabs> ?
<OerHeks> nieuwe xorg, standaard driver is nouveau
<OerHeks> er is dus geen xorg.conf meer
<yellabs> het gaat meer om het volgende, het bewerken van , wat vroeger xorg.conf was
<yellabs> ah
<OerHeks> heb je via stuurprogramma's een driver voor video geinstalleerd ?
<yellabs> hoe zou ik bepaalde dingen moeten toewijzen of bewerken , wat vroeger dus via xorg.conf ging
<yellabs> bijvoorbeeld, het toewijzen van
<yellabs> Section "InputDevice"
<yellabs>         Identifier      "Mouse.1"
<yellabs>         Driver          "evdev"
<yellabs> heb je enig idee?
<OerHeks> je kan wel een xorg conf aanmaken > sudo Xorg -configure
<yellabs> ik zie ook ( in ubuntu 10.10 ) een mapje waarin configs staan, bijvoorbeeld voor wacom
<yellabs> ik heb overgens al een ati driver geinstalleerd, dat is niet de uitdaging
<yellabs> maar ik wil , als het zou lukken, twee muizen en twee toetsen borden configureren, een voor screen 1 en een voor screen 2
<yellabs> mijn ati kaart kan twee schermen aansturen, dat werk verder prima
<TDLR> ik krijg me nvidia niet werkend gtx580 tripple screen in kubuntu :S en met ubuntu werkt perfect
<yellabs> dual dvi out
<OerHeks> ook 2 muizen en 2 toetsenborden ?
<OerHeks> succes ..
<yellabs> hehe
<yellabs> in theorie zou het moeten lukken, dacht ik zo
<TDLR> 2 pc's ja 1 pc 2 systemen nee niet tegelijk
<yellabs> maar ik hoopte iemand te spreken die al zoiets heeft gedaan
<yellabs> multiseat bestaat al langer...
<yellabs> maar dit is net iets anders
<yellabs> hier een voorbeeld van multi seat van iemand in belgie , die zijn kennis niet deelt , zo ver ik weet ..
<TDLR> wil desktop 1 op monitor 1, desktop 2 op mon 2 ect ect mogelijk?
<yellabs> http://www.multiseatcomputer.be/
<yellabs> TDLR, heb je nvidia drivers geinstalleerd ?
<yellabs> welke kaart heb je ?
<OerHeks> hier een oude howto > http://www.scribd.com/doc/13596692/Ubuntu-Multiseat-voor-drie-gebruikers van 8.04
<TDLR> ja alle vier schermen aan 2x GTX580 SLI
<OerHeks> Kubuntu wel, Ubuntu niet ..?
<TDLR> ubuntu wel kubuntu niet
<TDLR> x64
<TDLR> ken ik een workspace zetten op elke monitor?
<OerHeks> oke, welke kubuntu probeer je, 10.04 of 10.10?
<TDLR> 10.10
<TDLR> lol nou heb ik 4x een losse x-window session en op 1 monitor staat alles dubbel
<yellabs> cool
<TDLR> ff image uppen
<TDLR> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/8387/screenshotgn.png
<OerHeks> misschien helpt dit je een beetje > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo  Xinerama (multiple monitors)
<TDLR> thnx ga ff lezen.
<OerHeks> screen0 screen1 monitor0 monitor1
<OerHeks> in jouw geval device0 en device1 ??
<OerHeks> ik heb helemaal geen ervaring met dubbel kaart :(
<TDLR> ik ook nie kwa linux :P
<OerHeks> dualhead = "true"
<OerHeks> er is ook ergens een tooltje xrandr ..
<TDLR> ik heb hem al oerheks :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<TDLR> zit beetje op netbook rond te snuffellen ff konv instaleren.
<TDLR> en koffie pakken ondertussen gaat weer 298mb aan bandbreedte
<Accesshater> koffie! JAAAA
<OerHeks> magisch woord
<OerHeks> ict-olie
<Accesshater> meh..
<Accesshater> ik heb highlight op koffie
<Accesshater> :/
<OerHeks> ik ook *bloos*
<misnix> ip nummers :)
<Accesshater> lol
<OerHeks> minder dan 115 miljoen, joepie
<TDLR> 115 miljoen wat :P
<Gotiniens> ip nummers
<TDLR> das een berg :O
<Gotiniens> daarom zijn ook op pas over 100 dagen op
<OerHeks> nou, gister een hap van 155 naar 115
<OerHeks> maar ehm, is meer voor off-topic, heb ik net bedacht :-)
<yellabs> fijne avond  nog ,en tot ziens
<TDLR> heb ook al ruzie met amarok onder gnome
<OerHeks> have fun yellabs
<OerHeks> ik gebruik rhytmbox, met equaliserplugin
<TDLR> rhytmbox is toch standaar
<TDLR> d
<tdl> zo das beter :)
<OerHeks> ja, plugin niet. die heb ik van onze franse vrienden > http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<OerHeks> is ook opgenomen in een grote ppa van webupd8 , maar daar zit zoveel in, brr
<TDLR> ander vraagje over ubuntu, HD Audio 5.1 support? non HDMI
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me mogenlijk ?
<OerHeks> open terminal > alsamixer
<TDLR> heb alleen maar option HD audio HDMI en internal audio stereo
<OerHeks> en maak dat schermpje eens heel groot, zitten soms veel schuifkes verborgen
<TDLR> ff kieken
<OerHeks> ik kan bij channel voor 2 en voor 6 kiezen
<OerHeks> F3 playback F4 Capture en F5 All
<TDLR> hep master /head/pcm/front/front mic/front mic boost/line/mic/mic boost
<OerHeks> en m - mute
<OerHeks> met F6 kan je een andere soundcard selecteren, als je die hebt.
<TDLR> HDA Intell die andere is Nvidia HDMI
<OerHeks> rechts boven staat dat. en links zie je welke je nu actief hebt
<TDLR> card hda intel / alc887
<OerHeks> onder die hda intel zou je 5.1 hebbne ..
<rm_> per ongeuk heb met -d de developer release geupdate. maar nu werk alles niet meer. heeft iemand een suggestie wat te doen??
<Gotiniens> rm_, je hebt weinig keus, of de problem fixen
<Gotiniens> of wachten tot ze gefixed zijn
<josspyker> hehe
<Gotiniens> of opnieuw installeren
<rm_> ja maar ik gebruik m voor mn werk
<Gotiniens> dat veranderd je opties niks
<rm_> k heb geprobeerd de cd opnieuw te installeren maar dat werkt niet
<TDLR> Oerheks > http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/9467/screenshot1uv.png
<rm_> de cd ratelt maar het scherm blijft blauw
<Gotiniens> blauw?
<TDLR> alternate install
<rm_> nou ja donkergrijs oid
<Gotiniens> rm_, hoe heb je de vorige keer ubuntu installed?
<rm_> cd
<Gotiniens> dezelfde als die je nu hebt?
<rm_> ja
<josspyker> heb je die cd als frisbee gebuikt in de tussen tijd?
<rm_> grapjurk
<rm_> het commando alternate install zegt dat het commando niet bestaat
<Gotiniens> rm_, hoe lang is dat ondertussen geleden? gebrande cd's hebben niet zon lange levensduur
<rm_> ongeveer 3 weken
<Gotiniens> rm_, alternate install is dan ook een aparte cd
<TDLR> :P
<rm_> oh
<rm_> betekent P pech??
<TDLR> ben de anwb niet
<TDLR> nieuwe cd downen op usb zetten?
<rm_> wel een beetje huisarts toch
<OerHeks> reset de laptop, stroom eraf, batterij eruit, powerknop 10 sec vasthouden, en weer aansluiten en booten
<rm_> ok ga ik proberen. meld me straks weer als het goed is in ieder geval dankuwel allemaal
<OerHeks> als je in 1e bootscherm een mogenlijkheid hebt met F10 bootoptions, die ook gebruiken
<rm_> ik heb een knop thinkvantage (lenovo) die ik hiervoor gebruik. is dat ook ok?
<OerHeks> is dat om systeemherstel/boot override te doen ?
<rm_> geen idee dat zijn termen die me niets zeggen. als ik op die knop druk kan in naar de bios gaan en een alternatieve boot pakken
<OerHeks> ah oke, ja, zeer goed mogenlijk, kies dan cd/dvd
<rm_> ok nou toedeldokie ik ga het proberen allemaal
<Gorash> iemand een idee, het mail icoontje met de mail, pidgin ECT is weg en kan hem ook niet meer toevoegen!?
<OerHeks> tuurlijk wel, op panel > toevoegen > notifications ?
<OerHeks> of Meldingsapplet 0.4.6 in het nederlandsch
<Gorash> hmm nee
<Gorash> ja toch wel!
<Gorash> had de verkeerde lol! wat vreemd, het applet was van de ene in de andere overgegaan hmmm
<OerHeks> ja, er staan er 3
<Muziekwelstemnie> Hallo mensen
<OerHeks> :-)
<Gorash> hijs terug! ik miste het heel erg pff
<Muziekwelstemnie> hoe kan het dat in elke media player, als ik een bestand afspeel (mkv) ik wel de muziek hoor, maar geen stemgeluid
<Muziekwelstemnie> zowel in vlc, als in totem
<Gorash> hmmmm..... stemmen een apart kanaal?
<Muziekwelstemnie> waar kan ik dat vinden dan?
<Gorash> luister je op headphones?
<Muziekwelstemnie> nope
<Muziekwelstemnie> via 2.1 setje
<Gorash> kan me niet voorstellen dat dat kan behalve dat die stemmen een apart kanaal zijn
<Muziekwelstemnie> onboard sound
<Muziekwelstemnie> Ja ik dus ook niet, echt apart
<Gorash> of een of ander filter?
<Muziekwelstemnie> als ik vlc volledig verwijder en opnieuw installeer, onthoud hij dan isntellingen, ofwel is dat het proberen waard?
<Gorash> moet je ff kijken of er een filter aanstaat maar zou ook niet kunnen
<TDLR> zit ook te kloten met surround hoor alleen me front speakers, rear lef,right en center doen niks
<Gorash> hier werkt perfrect
<Gorash> gewoon passtrough naar versterker
<Muziekwelstemnie> Gorash, enig idee waar ik kan kijken of er een filter aan staat
<Gorash> tsja dat zou in VLC moeten zijn, of anders pulseaudio
<Gorash> (of totem)
<Gorash> sound gaat via pulse als het goed is, wat je kan proberen is pulse disablen
<OerHeks> heb je in geluidsvoorkeuren gekeken ? tabje hardware, mischien ander profiel ?
<Muziekwelstemnie> hmhm dat staat allemaal goed
<Gorash> gewoon ff zoeken op pulse + ubuntu in google, is help zatr
<Muziekwelstemnie> oke ik ga eens kijken, dank
<TDLR> tdl@TDL-Linux:~$ killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<TDLR> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<TDLR> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<OerHeks> sudo service pulseaudio stop ?
<TDLR> doet nie doe wel ff reboot :P
<Gotiniens> waarom krijgt gelijk pulseaudio de schuld?
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet heeft die geen audio filters aan boord
<TDLR> heb pulse/daemon.conf aangepast maar nog steeds niet 6 ch
<TDLR> heb een p7h55-m board moet 8 ch audio ondersteunen :(
<TDLR> maar heb maar stereo alleen
<OerHeks> staat er iets in de bios over audio ?
<TDLR> The default kernel installed with Ubuntu 10.10 has no full support for ALC892 Audio chip, available on for example the ASUS P7H55-M Pro
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> mischien eens de RT kernel proberen, die in ubuntu studio zit ?
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, dat zal niks uitmaken
<Gotiniens> de driver voor je geluidskaart blijft het zelfde
<OerHeks> ai
<Gotiniens> de RT kernel in Ubuntu Studio zorgt alleen voor realtime verwerking van je muziek enz
<Gotiniens> nogal belangrijk bij live optredens
<TDLR> backports gebruiken?
<Gotiniens> als je een noot speelt moet die ook gelijkt afgespeelt worden natuurlijk, niet later want dan speel je uit de maat
<Gotiniens> TDLR, de backports van ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> daar zal geen kernel package inzitten
<TDLR> ja ? ik had toen voor me wifi kaart ook backport
<Gotiniens> had je daar een andere kernel voor?
<TDLR> alleen een package had ik niet een kernel
<Gotiniens> en dat is het verschil
<Gotiniens> een andere kernel heeft een veel grotere impact
<TDLR> nieuwe kernel bouwen?
<Gotiniens> dan kan je doen
<Gotiniens> als je je daar comfortabel mee voelt
<Gotiniens> ik zou het zonder nadenken doen, maar weet niet hoe het met jou zit
<TDLR> geen idee nog nooit geprobeerd
<Gotiniens> wat voor 5.1 set heb je ?
<Gotiniens> nee laat maar
<Gotiniens> dat maakt niks uit
<TDLR> is output van de kaart
<Gotiniens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Gotiniens> dat is de handleiding om zelf een nieuwe kernel te bouwen
<Gotiniens> lees het eerst heel goed
<Gotiniens> zodra je ook maar even denkt, ik snap/durf het niet
<Gotiniens> niet doen ;)
<Gotiniens> verwacht ook dat er eventueel andere dingen stuk kunnen gaan
<TDLR> zoals?
<Gotiniens> je wifi kaart
<Gotiniens> virtualbox als je dat gebruikt
<Gotiniens> als je de video driver gebruikt van nvidia/amd
<Gotiniens> kan die ook niet meer werken
<TDLR> deze heb ik net geinstalleerd is kaal alleen dual video card en ram + proc + hd
<OerHeks> je hebt te nieuwe spullen dus
<TDLR> ja alles is nieuw zelf me video kaart wil nie doen op kubuntu
<TDLR> dual GTX580
<TDLR> doet nu eindelijk wel onder ubuntu x64 4 sessions 4 monitors
<TDLR> development tools is toch build-essential?
<OerHeks> hmm dat zijn de .dev packages
<OerHeks> en build essentials zijn de build tools
<OerHeks> ( zeg ik dit goed ? )
<jk> -dev zijn meestal headers / include files. build-essential bevat compilers, make, e.d. (build/delelopment tools :))
<TDLR> ja werkt al probeer ff nieuwe alsa drivers van alsa project
<TDLR> make[3]: *** [/home/tdl/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
<TDLR> make[2]: *** [/home/tdl/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
<TDLR> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/tdl/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
<TDLR> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic'
<TDLR> make: *** [compile] Error 2
<Dvorak> Is het al weekend?
<TDLR> al lang al
<Dvorak> :P
<Dvorak> Hoe lang is een Chinees?
<TDLR> das een vraag,
<TDLR> zonder "?" is ie beter
<Dvorak> :P
<Dvorak> Jij snapt hem wel dus. :D
<TDLR> idd :P
<Dvorak> Wie lang is zijn broer
<TDLR> :)
<TDLR> ff rebooten
<Dvorak> :D
<Dvorak> Windows?
<JanC> folks, --> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<JanC> voor onzin over Chinezen en al de rest die niet over Ubuntu gaat
<Dvorak> Wat saai zeg. :P
<TDLR> zow nou doet ie helemaal geen geluid meer :P
<TDLR> tralalala
<josspyker> gelukt?
<TDLR> restore draait :P
<TDLR> als ie klaar is nieuwe poging doen.
<TDLR> op andere pc is ie nog steeds bezig met kernel compilen
<TDLR> 2.6.37-rc4
<josspyker> kernel compilen kan ff duren
<TDLR> is al half uurtje bezig
<TDLR> met een i7 16gb vraag me af hoelang het duurt met een P1
<josspyker> lang
<TDLR> heb 2 pc's precies hetzelfde lekker makkelijk backup :P
<josspyker> backup is nooit een probleem
<TDLR> nja bijna zelfde ene heeft 2x gtx580 en die andere heeft er maar 1
<TDLR> kan iemand met linux cammen, met een ander die windows live messenger gebruikt?
<OerHeks> cammen ... geen idee, net geprobeerd, skype deed het ook niet
<OerHeks> je cam testen, doe je met cheese webcam studio
<TDLR> me cam wordt wel herkent in linux
<OerHeks> probeer pidgin / emesene aMsn ..
<Cugel> Je cam deed het wel, OerHeks.
<OerHeks> ah oke :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-03
<Alex____> Hoi
<Alex____> Waar kan ik informatie vinden om een hosting bedrijfje te beginnen?
<Alex____> Niet zo zeer qua KvK nummer etc, maar meer qua de software en de instellingen.
<Alex____> (Welk control panel, welke webmail, welk hosting control panel, etc)
<Alex____> Weet iemand dat?
<JanC> Alex____: als je dat moet vragen is het niet echt een goed idee om zo'n bedrijf te beginnen...
<JanC> IMNSHO
<Alex____> Lol
<Alex____> Ja ik weet niet wat het handigste is.
<Alex____> Of je alle gebruikers in /home/ zet
<Alex____> Of alle gebruikers in /var/www/users/
<jk> Alex____: zo simpel is het niet. Verdiep je eerst in de materie, er komt meer kijken als je professioneel bezig gaat.
<Gorash> Alex
<Gorash> ik ben nu zelf een tijdje bezig.. als dit soort materie niet koek en ei is moet je eerst bij het begin beginnen :P
<Alex____> Ik hoef geen echt hosting bedrijf waarmee ik geld wil verdienen
<Alex____> Nou, misschien wel
<Alex____> Maar ik wil in ieder geval de server zo instellen dat het mogelijk is
<Alex____> Eventueel voor me vrienden
<Gorash> ikzelf maak gebruikers aan voor mysql, en dan chroot ik ze in hun home, met een bind naar /var/www/html/user
<Gorash> dud heb je phpmyadmin + een eigen webdir
<Gorash> en geef gewoon shell access dus kun je verder alles via de shell afregelen :P
<Alex____> shell access?
<Alex____> Wacht ik zoek dat wel even op in de server guide
<Alex____> Waarom /var/www/html ?
<Alex____> En als ik een hosting bedrijf  website heb, moet ik die dan in /var/www/ plaatsen? Of moet ik die in /var/www/user/hosting/
<Alex____>   18. Backups      Shell Scripts
<Alex____> is dat het?
<Alex____> (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html)
<JanC> je moet niks
<JanC> ttz. je moet begrijpen waarom je iets waar wil hebben (of juist niet)
<JanC> verder zou ik zelf /srv gebruiken daarvoor...   ;)
<Gorash> je kan die map overal neerzetten
<Alex____>  /srv ?
<Gorash> maakt echt geen hol uit :P
<Gorash> ik gebruik gewoon de standaardmap
<Alex____> en de hosting bedrijf website in /var/www/
<Alex____> of in /var/www/users/hostingcompany/
<Alex____> Aangezien ik nu (nog) geen domein heb.
<Alex____> En dus alles met sub mappen moet doen
<Gorash> alex is echt helemaal je eigen keus.. wat voor jou handig is!
<JanC> maak gewoon je eigen domein  :P
<Alex____> Ja, maar dan moet ik ook een submap hebben voor dat domein
<Alex____> Ik weet dus niet wat handig is...
<Alex____> :(
<Alex____> Brb
<Gerwin> Sjah, als je niet weet wat handig is, moet je er ook niet aan beginnen.
<Gerwin> Oh, al weg.
<Gerwin> Nevermind, bedtijd o/
<Alex____> Hoi
<Alex____> http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/     heeft een webchat
<Alex____> Hoe kan ik dit voor mijn eigen server krijgen?
<Cugel> Wat voor server draai je, apache?
<Alex____> IRC server
<Cugel> Die chat draait op een webserver, neem ik aan.
<Alex____> ircd-irc2
<Alex____> Oh ja apache2
<Alex____> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<Cugel> Er is vast wel een HTTP frontend voor je irc server.
<Alex____> ja die zoek ik dus
<Alex____> Dat mensen zoals chat.ubuntu-nl.org gewoon kunnen chatten
<Cugel> Ik zou zeggen Google er eens op.
<Alex____> Waarop
<Alex____> ?
<Alex____> (welke zoekterm)
<Alex____> irc http frontend
<Alex____> ?
<Cugel> http://freshmeat.net/search?q=web+irc&submit=Search  -- leef je uit.
<Alex____> Cugel: `THX =D
<Jordy> Cugel: welke webchat gebruikt http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Jordy> Want deze ziet er wel prettig uit
<Cugel> qwebirc staat er.
<Jordy> waar zie je dat?
<Alex____> Bestaat er ook een webchat die er een beetje uit ziet als de chatzilla addon in firefox?
<Alex____> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/Chatzilla_en.png
<Wobbo> Grom... Iemand MySQL verstand of een beetje?
<RawChid> Ja
<Wobbo> Dat is mooi. Ook wel een "Grom" dagen...?
<Wobbo> lol
<RawChid> Wat?
<Wobbo> Ik snap dingen "SELECT ... WHERE ... and ... or ... xor ..." etc... Maar ik wil iets met "WHERE ... and/or ... " Maar er is geen "and/or"
<RawChid> Wat is and/or ?
<RawChid> Of anders gezegd, wat wil je daarmee bereiken?
<Wobbo>  "WHERE  cond1 !=  3 and/or  cond1 !=  15 and/or  cond1 !=  6   and/or  cond1 !=  3"
<RawChid> Kun je in woorden uitleggen wat hij dan moet selecteren
<RawChid> Doe maar alleen met 3 en 15,
<Wobbo> Een lijst met landen. Alle landen met zijn niet al ergens gebruikt. Dus alle landen min de als gebruikte.
<RawChid> Dus alle landen, behalve 3, behalve 15, etc
<RawChid> ?
<Wobbo> 3 / 15 zijn ID nummertjes
<RawChid> What ever
<RawChid> WHERE NOT (cond1 = 3 OR cond1 = 15)
<RawChid> Dat doet alles, behalve 3 en 15
<Wobbo> thanks
<Alex_______> hoi
<Alex_______> ik heb een staartje achter me naam =(
<Cugel> Dan type je '/nick Axel'.
<Alex_______> Waarom?
<Alex_______> ik heet alex
<Alex`> =D
<Alex`> zo
<Alex`> das beter
<Cugel> Goed zeg.
<Alex`> Wat maakt ubuntu zo veilig ten opzichte van andere besturingssystemen?
<Cugel> Aangenomen dat wat je zegt waar is: het gebrek aan aandacht ervoor en de opbouw.
<Alex`> Veiliger dan windows
<Alex`> Alles is immers relatief
<Cugel> Windows heeft altijd moeite met userrechten versus adminrechten gehad. Dat is inmiddels wel verbeterd, overigens.
<Alex`> nou
<Alex`> niet echt nog
<Alex`> zeker met vista niet
<Alex`> map aanmaken in C:/program files/
<Alex`> "Weet u zeker dat u dit wilt?"
<Alex`> Klik je op ja
<Alex`> "Weet u zeker dat u zeker weet dat u op ja wilt klikken?"
<Cugel> Maar virusmakers en malwaremakers gaan uit van de Windowsfilestructuur, dus wij zijn relatief immuun.
<Alex`> Klik je nog een keer op ja
<Alex`> Maar daar komt een eind aan zodra ubuntu meer gebruikers krijgt
<Alex`> Of heb ik het mis?
<Cugel> Mwah, zo'n vaart zal het niet lopen.
<Alex`> Waarom bij windows wel?
<Alex`> Ik denk dat bij ubuntu de virussen zullen komen als .sh bestanden
<Alex`> En dan zo'n handleiding erbij die zegt dat je dit moet doen: sudo sh bestand.sh
<yellabs> sh is gewoon een textbestand
<Cugel> Oh, een simpel 'rm -rf /'-scriptje (niet doen) is natuurlijk makkelijk te verpakken. Maar dat is altijd al zo geweest.
<Alex`> Dat zijn de klassieke virussen
<Alex`> Die je systeem niet meer laten booten :)
<yellabs> een bin zou toch gevaarlijker zijn.. , maar wat is een virus? dat is een programma die doet wat jij niet wil..
<Alex`> bin?
<Cugel> Binary, of voor jou '.exe'.
<Alex`> De virussen die de meeste schade aanrichten zijn trojans, die jouw computer gebruiken om spam te versturen e.d.
<Alex`> bin bestaat toch niet voor ubuntu?
<OerHeks> van een goed botnet, merk je niks :P
<Alex`> Of heb ik iets gemist
<Cugel> Wat dacht je dat iets als Firefox voor file was, alex.
<Alex`> Het vertraagt je pc
<Alex`> eh niks
<Alex`> een dir levert alleenmaar Firefox op
<Alex`> geen firefox.nogwat
<yellabs> goed geprepareerde webpagina is al genoeg...
<Alex`> Waarvoor?
<Cugel> Okee. Het is een binary.
<yellabs> voor van alles..
<Alex`> .exe?
<Alex`> yellabs: ik wil zo'n webpagina
<yellabs> wat wil je dat hij doet?
<Alex`> een bestandje aanmaken in me home dir
<Alex`> en tegelijk wil ik de logs zien :P
<Alex`> van de site e.d.
<Alex`> sourcecode
<Alex`> kijken hoe zoiets in elkaar zit
<yellabs> momentje
<Alex`> ja niet me hele systeem naar de ... maken xd
<Alex`> ik wil wel de sourcecode :P
<Alex`> oh moet gaan :(
<Alex`> doei
<yellabs> hehe
<yellabs> grappige kerel
<Cugel> Uitgetrolld.
<yellabs> zo snel kan ik niet scripten...
<yellabs> :P
<yellabs> kent iemand hier xinput ?
<OerHeks> voor wine ?
<yellabs> ondersteund deze twee keyboards .. en twee muizen , onafhankelijk werkend aan een machine ?
<yellabs> xinput is voor de xserver etc
<OerHeks> hmm multiseat ?
<yellabs> nog steeds op zoek naar iets ja..
<yellabs> :)
<yellabs> als je xinput nog niet kent kijk maar eens met je bash shell
<yellabs> xinput -list
<OerHeks> ik had gister wel een paar linkjes gevonden > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX // http://www.digitalbase.be/blog/multiseat-in-ubuntu/ // http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiubuntu/multiubuntu.html
<yellabs> een onafhankelijke muis gaat wel lukken
<yellabs> met xinput, maar keyboard... tja
<yellabs> ah
<OerHeks> muis en keyboard zou mogenlijk zijn, zelfs meerdere geluidskaarten
<yellabs> ben even aan het kijken ...
<OerHeks> eigenlijk best intressant, ik zit te kijken of ik dat ook kan bouwen
<yellabs> werk je met de nieuwere ubuntu ?
<yellabs> vanaf 10.04 ...
<OerHeks> ja 10.10
<OerHeks> maar ik keek net naar me voorraadje hardware ..
<yellabs> waar zet je bij die versie dan de aanpassingen voor xorg ?
<OerHeks> geen geschikte video :(
<yellabs> twee nvidia' s of een met twee uitgangen moet je hebben neem ik aan
<OerHeks> aanpassingen ? eerst een xorg aanmaken, dacht ik
<yellabs> ik heb het geprobeerd met twee pci nvidia mx4000
<yellabs> dat ging wel met een oudere versie van ubuntu , maar niet met de nieuwe...
<yellabs> dus was ik wat op zoek naar een andere aanpak
<yellabs> ik zie dat je flink aan het lezen bent en over een uurtje staat je project klaar... :)
<OerHeks> als je vlakbij haarlem woont, kom maar langsfietsen :-D
<yellabs> ha , goed
<yellabs> LOL
<OerHeks> monitoren zat, tb en muis ook ..
<yellabs> en video kaarten?
<yellabs> ik heb nog wel twee nvidia pci' s .. :P
<OerHeks> pci ?
<OerHeks> of pci xpress ?
<yellabs> pci
<yellabs> echt oud
<yellabs> ik gebruik zelf een ati x2400 hd , dat is een heel vreemd kaartje met dms 59, naar dual dvi
<yellabs> wel een een e-express kaartje
<Gerwin> Ik heb nog een NVidia AGP, da's pas oud :)
<yellabs> in een oude IBM A51..
<yellabs> agp is nieuwer dan pci
<OerHeks> hier nu onboard nvidia 7025, heb ergens een LE6600 liggen, en nog een vage kaart, geforce 5200 ofzo
<niekie> Mm.
<yellabs> 5200, die heeft toch vga en dvi out?
<yellabs> zou misschien kunnen werken met dual monitor
<yellabs> fx 5200
<yellabs> niet echt een snelle kaart , maar wel nvidia linux drivers
<OerHeks> agp kaart, als ik het goed heb, maar ik heb ok nog wel een setje met agp slot.
<yellabs> passief gekoeld neem ik aan..
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> ideale mediacentre kaart
<yellabs> dit is de eerste multiseat live cd die ik getest had , beetje gedateerd maar werkte wel..
<yellabs> http://wiki.c3sl.ufpr.br/multiseat/index.php/Live-CD
<yellabs> verder is er een commercieele versie van userful ,
<yellabs> als je daar intresse voor hebt moet je het zeggen
<yellabs> dan geef ik je een download link ,die ik had aangevraagd...
<yellabs> het is een iso van 2.1 gig ( dvd versie )
<OerHeks> die belgische site ?
<yellabs> nee USA
<OerHeks> ah oke
<yellabs> http://userful.com/support/all-downloads/uml-download
<yellabs> anders had je moeten registreren , nou hoeft dat niet.. :)
<yellabs> okey, moet huishouden gaan doen...
<yellabs> succes ermee, heb je de download gevonden ?
<OerHeks> live cd iso lees ik ?
<OerHeks> http://www.c3sl.ufpr.br/multiterminal/mdm0.0.3-livecd.iso
<yellabs> ja
<OerHeks> oke, ik ga eens zien :-)
<yellabs> dat is ubuntu 8.04
<yellabs> die andere , van userful is nieuwer..
<yellabs> userful is commercieel, maar misschien kun je achterhalen hoe ze het gemaakt hebben..
<yellabs> en iets dergelijks ook opzetten, reverse engineering.. :)
<yellabs> richard stallman like... lol
<OerHeks> en een goeie manual maken, idd
<yellabs> okey, moet gaan werken..groetjes
<yellabs> succe, en bedankt voor de goede uitwisseling !
<yellabs> :)
<OerHeks> have fun
<Wobbo> Fijn weekend alvast.
<OerHeks> :-)
<InJaKi> is dr iets bekend met ubuntu en problemen met meerdere usb apparaten?
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu ? 10.10 of 10.04 ?
<InJaKi> 9.4 t/m 10.10 ?
<InJaKi> ik ben namelijk echt helemaal de kluts kwijt met mijn systeem
<OerHeks> en welke USB apparaten, dat is zo breed
<InJaKi> en na 2 maanden kan ik echt wel huilen
<InJaKi> usb printer, headset muis, KB en abnamro bank identifier
<OerHeks> 10.04 is stabieler dan 10.10 .. maar dat ligt ook weer aan wat voor hardware usb etc
<OerHeks> amro bank identifier ? die hoef je toch niet met kabel te gebruiken ?
<InJaKi> kan je kiezen, je hebt nu identifier2, met kabel
<InJaKi> sneller en met pin code dus zo klaar
<InJaKi> scheelt code's overnemen enzo
<InJaKi> afijn
<InJaKi> ben nu dus 2 maanden bezig om een ubuntu werkende te krijgen, maar elke versie crashed en reboot zichzelf
<OerHeks> welke browser gebruik je dan ?
<InJaKi> firefox
<InJaKi> ow wacht voor abn?
<OerHeks> want als je plugins gebruikt, die dingen blokkeren, dat vind abn amro niet leuk. ze hebben een script meelopen ofzo
<OerHeks> ( reden script en waarom dat naar amerika moet, is me ook een raadsel )
<InJaKi> nah, ook zonder de identifier freezed mn screen en reboot die
<InJaKi> heb voeding, geheugen, nvidia kaart nieuw gekocht
<InJaKi> andere hd geprobeerd
<InJaKi> enige wat overblijft nu is mn mobo en/of cpu
<InJaKi> maar win7 draait goed
<InJaKi> zonder crashes oid
<InJaKi> dus ik ben echt door ideeen heen
<OerHeks> ik lees op forum ook een stukje van e2jk
<InJaKi> en dat is?
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/maken-van-een-usb-driver-voor-de-abn-amro-e-dentifier2/
<InJaKi> OerHeks : dan zou je toch zeggen dat ubuntu dat apparaat niet herkend en dat die die dan links zou laten liggen. zou dat echt het probleem zijn? ik heb ubuntu gedraaid zonder identifier dr aan, en dat maakte niks uit.
<OerHeks> oke je crashes, vind je wat terug in dmesg of logs ?
<OerHeks> en wat voor moederbord gebruik je, chipset ?
<OerHeks> mss moet je nog iets doen, om fan control te hebben ..  ( hoop niet dat dat het is)
<InJaKi> in de logs niets buiten  [ 0.000000] Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it
<InJaKi> heb n asus board
<InJaKi> Asus P5ND2-SE Mobo
<InJaKi> Core duo2 2.4 proc
<InJaKi> heb enige dat nog niet getest zijn zijn monitor/proc/mobo
<InJaKi> brb
<InJaKi> en een vriend van mij heeft de nieuw voeding dr in gezet, en die heeft vaker dat gedaan en niks raars gezien mbt koeling enzo. dus ik ben echt helemaal van slag en het is een compleet raadsel voor mij waarom het niet werkt
<InJaKi> hopelijk kom jij met een superidee OerHeks. Kook ik een keer voor je 8)
<OerHeks> als ubuntu draaid, dan draaien wel alle fans ?
<InJaKi> zover ik weet wel jah
<OerHeks> ik vind eigenlijk weinig vreemds met die nforce4
<InJaKi> nou precies
<InJaKi> ik ook nie
<InJaKi> kan nog een bios flash doen
<InJaKi> maar of dat echt wat zal uitmaken?
<OerHeks> wat ik me nog in kan denken, zijn alle schroefpunten op het moederbord <> kast in gebruik ?
<OerHeks> dan kan het een aarde problem zijn
<InJaKi> die zijn allemaal in gebruik
<OerHeks> bios flash, als die veel nieuwer is ..
<InJaKi> 100% zeker
<InJaKi> jah is veel nieuwer, heb nog geen flash uit gevoerd
<OerHeks> dan zou in de info ook moeten staan over verbeteringen.
<InJaKi> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=P5ND2 SE&SLanguage=en-us
<OerHeks> ik tweakers meestal > http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/162031/asus-p5nd2-se.html#tab:info
<InJaKi> is het dan zo dat je al die versies moet downloaden voor alle fixes of kan het alleen af met die laatste?
<OerHeks> 1. Disable PCI prefetch function by nVidia's request.  Fixed SL7Z7 (P4 PSC 3.4G CPU) will hang at A0h after reboot.
<OerHeks> klint goed
<OerHeks> neen, je neemt gewoon de laatste.
<InJaKi> ok.
<OerHeks> en maak een backup, als je die procedure start. ik geloof dat er ook een ingebouwde backup is, maar je weet nooit
<InJaKi> dan ga ik dat nog maar eens proberen
<InJaKi> goed
<InJaKi> nu nog nog n floppy ergens vandaan toveren!
<OerHeks> onder manual staat ook 'Motherboard DIY Troubleshooting Guide (Traditional Chinese version)'
<OerHeks> alleen ik ken geen chinees
<TDLR> :o die heb ik nog wel in de kast staan alleen een floppy bay heb ik nie meer
<OerHeks> ehm asus, mischien kan je via usb updaten.
<TDLR> asus bios update?
<InJaKi> heb ik bekeken of dat kon, maar ik zie ik mn bios nergens een functie
<InJaKi> ja TDLR
<TDLR> heb je niet ez flash 2
<InJaKi> win7 draait goed, ubuntu crashed steeds
<TDLR> asus bios > boot > ez flash 2
<TDLR> flash bios vanuit de bios
<InJaKi> hmm, ga ik eens bekijken
<InJaKi> TDLR : ik zie dat de filename .ROM is op die ez flash zite. mijne is .bin
<InJaKi> site*
<TDLR> hmm en asus levert niet de rom dan?
<TDLR> welk board heb je
<OerHeks> InJaKi > http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=P5ND2 SE&SLanguage=en-us
<OerHeks> nForce4
<InJaKi> P5ND2-SE
<InJaKi> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=P5ND2 SE&SLanguage=en-us
<TDLR> oei beetje oud denk niet dat er ez-flash onboard zit
<InJaKi> :(
<InJaKi> dat verklaart t
<TDLR> floppy way dan heb er laatst ook nog een geflashed met floppy
<OerHeks> dus booten met diskette
<TDLR> jup
<InJaKi> jah, heb alleen geen floppy om handen helaas
<InJaKi> al 10 jaar nie meer :E
<InJaKi> maja
<InJaKi> dan heb ik die awpflash.exe nodig ook toch?
<OerHeks> fatsoenlijke pc zaak heeft er 10 voor 5 euro
<InJaKi> zou dat vanaf n cdrom kunnen? of echt alleen floppy?
<OerHeks> alleen floppy
<InJaKi> kk
<OerHeks> of je moet net toevallig in haarlem wonen ..
<InJaKi> Wageningen
<InJaKi> 8)
<TDLR> zijn ook pc winkels die je bios flashen voor weinig of niks
<OerHeks> is het geen koopavond in wageningen ?
<InJaKi> de vrouw is werken en mn dochter gaat zo naar bed, dus dat is geen optie :)
<TDLR> heb sabertooth board van asus eerste die ik kocht van asus werkt perfect behalve met ubuntu dan heb ik surround :P
<InJaKi> TDLR : heb echt bijna alles geprobeerd mbt nieuwe hardware, mem, hd, videokaart voeding.
<InJaKi> hij draait nog best snel voor zo'n oud beestje Core duo2 2.4 ghz
<InJaKi> wil geen andere kopen, maja, wil ook ubuntu draaien en dat doet die net nie
<OerHeks> klinkt netjes, prima config
<OerHeks> ik heb ook nvidia onboard, 7025, no problem
<InJaKi> hij is al wel 3.5 jaar oud ong
<InJaKi> maja, doet t prima
<InJaKi> nvidia 7900 GT
<InJaKi> brb
<TDLR> Ben meer in voor gamen, dus tja een goeie pc staat voorop :)
<TDLR> 16 GB DDR3 OC 2200
<TDLR> i7 6 cores 3.33ghz
<TDLR> 980x
<TDLR> wel grappig windows zegt 12 cpu's
<InJaKi> mja, ik ook ooit lang geleden. had mn eigen game community
<OerHeks> AthlonII x2 3 ghrz / 4gb ddr2 / nVidia 7025 / 500 Gb SataII met een iiyama
<InJaKi> met eigen servers enzo
<OerHeks> 12 instances, dat ziet hij als cpu's
<InJaKi> maja, nu kan ik amper wow spelen meer zo slow is mn huidige kaart
<OerHeks> HT gedoe
<TDLR> ik heb maar 2x 50gb :( SATA II
<TDLR> best wel weinig eigenlijk
<InJaKi> TDLR welk spel speel je?
<TDLR> elk spel
<InJaKi> hehe
<InJaKi> ken dat, tot ik vader werd en dr luiers moesten komen ipv game's :D
<TDLR> dit moment black ops en die nieuwe harry snotter
<InJaKi> bbl, ga dochter op bed leggen, bedankt iig folks
<TDLR> ok have fun ;)
<TDLR> heb een gmc kast besteld uit duitsland ding zit systeem temp op digitaal, maare die heeft ook weinig nut, system temp 3 c
<Alex__> Weer 0.0.0.0 probleem
<Alex__> Hoe kan ik er voor zorgen dat ik zie welk proces poort 80 gebruikt?
<lonki> Alex__, vermoedelijk apache
<lonki> http://localhost/ <-- als je dan wat ziet draait apache op poort 80
<lonki> eventueel localhost vervangen door de machine naam
<Alex__> http://192.168.1.104/
<lonki> kan ja
<Alex__> Sorry dit moest er staan: De verbinding met de server werd geherinitialiseerd tijdens het laden van de pagina.
<OerHeks> netstat -tlnp
<Alex`> Hoi
<Alex`> Apache2 start weer niet
<Alex`> Hoe los ik dit op?
<Alex`> Could not bind on 0.0.0.0:80
<lonki> ik zou hem niet op 0.0.0.0 binden, dit kun je oplossen in de httpd.conf of apache.conf
<Alex`> waar staan die files?
<Alex`> ik heb hem namelijk nergens aan gebonden
<lonki> /etc/apache2/*
<OerHeks> dat is basiskennis :(
<Alex`> welke regel staat dit?
<Alex`> want er staat niks over bind
<OerHeks> man bind
<Alex`> dan krijg ik een hele lange tekst
<Alex`> hoe scroll ik omhoog in de tekst?
<Alex`> bind apache2 127.0.0.1 ??
<lonki> Zoek op namevirtualhost
<lonki> onder ubuntu luisterd hij naar alle ip adressen
<Alex`> hoe ga ik uiut man bind?
<Alex`> uit *
<lonki> NameVirtualHost *:80
<lonki> Listen 80
<OerHeks> gewoon Quit
<Alex`> bij httpd.conf
<Alex`> of in de terminal
<Alex`> quit?
<Alex`> oh de Q
<Alex`> thx
<Alex`> httpd.conf is leeg
<Alex`> hoort dat zo?
<Alex`> [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Alex`> [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Alex`> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Alex`> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Alex`> Unable to open logs
<lonki> Alex`, ik vraag me eigenlijk af hoe je dat voor elkaar hebt gekregen dat hij naar 0.0.0.0 wil staan luisteren
<Alex`> gewoon me server aan doend
<Alex`> doen *
<Alex`> ohja en ircd-irc2 installeren
<lonki> in sites-enabled staat een file 000-default
<Alex`> sudo apt-get install ircd-irc2
<Alex`> wat is er met die file?
<lonki> Alex`, dat is je default host, staan er nog meer files in die dir?
<OerHeks> dan zet je de backups van de conf terug, als je die gemaakt hebt :-)
<Alex`> backups
<Alex`> eh
<lonki> oe :-)
<Alex`> dat gaat niet als me panel offline is
<lonki> ?
<Alex`> control panel
<OerHeks> webmin ?
<lonki> het is op een ubuntu machine?
<Alex`> eBox
<Alex`> en EHCP
<Alex`> eBox is voor de server zefl
<Alex`> zelf *
<Alex`> en EHCP voor me klanten
<lonki> dan ken ik niet
<Alex`> welke?
<Alex`> btw, ik zoek nog een webmail client
<Alex`> Wie kan me daarbij helpen?
<OerHeks> hoezo ? je server ligt in puin ?
<OerHeks> zou je dat niet eerst willen fixen ?
<Alex`> jawel
<Alex`> maar tot nu toe lukt dat niet
<OerHeks> heb je apache.conf bekeken net, of die httpd.conf ?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je in apache.conf moet zijn ...
<lonki> apache2.conf vermoedelijk :-)
<OerHeks> ehm ja juist idd correct
<Alex`> httpd.conf is leeg
<Alex`> apache2.conf staat niks over een ip
<Alex`> iemand?
<OerHeks> moeilijk te zeggen, plak hem eens in pastebin ?
<Alex`> wat ?
<Alex`> apache2.conf?
<Alex`> staat geen belangrijke info in?
<Alex`> dat ik em kan paten
<Alex`> ehm hoe paste ik hem?
<Alex`> kan namelijk niks selecteren op mijn server
<OerHeks> ergens op kopieren ? usb of iets ?
<Kerbero> is there anything in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ ?
<Alex`> hoe kopieer ik op usb?
<Alex`> hoe mount ik hem anyway?
<Kerbero> dmesg, zoek voor de device
<Kerbero> sudo mount /dev/... /mnt/waarookal
<AlexanderdeJong> Hallo iedereen, ik heb een klein probleempje hier, erg klein maar... ik kan geen gebruik meer maken van sudo, de terminal geeft mij een leuke error. (sudo: must be setuid root). En een andere probleem ik heb geen toegang to de root gebruiker...
<OerHeks> heeft u in den sudoers file wat veranderd ?
<AlexanderdeJong> ik heb per ongelijk /usr/bin/* gechmod
<AlexanderdeJong> En heb al gelezen (via google) dat dat niet zo enorm prettig is...
<OerHeks> ai
<OerHeks> idd
<Alex`> mnt?
<AlexanderdeJong> Hoe bedoel je mnt?
<Alex`> [22:16] <Kerbero> sudo mount /dev/... /mnt/waarookal
<Alex`> hey alex
<Alex`> tijd niet gezien op msn :P
<OerHeks> oplossing, reboot, linker shift vasthouden, dan opent grub menu
<OerHeks> dan de recovery kiezen ..
<OerHeks> maar wat er dan gebeuren moet, moet ik ook even opzoeken ..
<Alex`> alex om eens op msn
<Alex`> kom *
<Alex`> of unblock me xd
<AlexanderdeJong> ben op msn, en er is niemand geblocked
<OerHeks> Alex, niet nu, er is een hulpvraag
<AlexanderdeJong> dus reboot, en dan linker shift ingedrukt houden
<renerene> iemand toevallig handig met c++ en iemand die tijd heeft om een newby even op weg te helpen? om te kijken of de koppeling naar mijn header files juist is
<AlexanderdeJong> Het is weer gemaakt, sudo werkt weer!
<Alex`> mooi
<Alex`> via de beschreven methode?
<AlexanderdeJong> in recovery mode, heb ik gekozen voor root shell en daarin de volgende commands uitgevoerd:
<AlexanderdeJong> chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<AlexanderdeJong> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<AlexanderdeJong> chown root:root /usr/bin
<AlexanderdeJong> chomd 4755 /usr/bin
<AlexanderdeJong> en nu heb ik het volgende probleem als postgresql wil herstarten:
<AlexanderdeJong> Insecure directory in $ENV{PATH} while running with -T switch at /usr/bin/pg_ctlcluster line 63.
<AlexanderdeJong> heb uren gezocht op google, maar kan geen goede oplossing vinden
<OerHeks> ik zou een backup maken, en herinstall doen.
<AlexanderdeJong> van postgresql
<OerHeks> ja, en de rest van je data
<lonki> AlexanderdeJong, of even kijken of de dir alleen door pg is te lezen/schrijven/accessen
<AlexanderdeJong> hmm, na ik verwijder hem compleet. Zonder backup ik kan de database makkelijk installeren. Gebruik django :)
<Alex`> ?
<AlexanderdeJong> Postgresql werkt weer
<Alex`> Kan iemand me nog helpen?
<Cugel> Misschien?
<AlexanderdeJong> waarbij heb je hulp nodig Alex`
<Alex`> brb
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<niks1608> mijn pc loopt vast met ubuntu 10.04 pas geinstaleert van cd
<niks1608> verdenk de nvidia driver
<lonki> logs nagekeken?
<niks1608> video kaart is geforce 6150se
<niks1608> lonki: welk log ?
<lonki> die van x org
<lonki> of dmesg
<JanC> kan je specifieker zijn dan "loopt vast" ?
<niks1608> kan helemaal niks meer zels geen terminal
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/2010-12-04%2000.14.14.jpg vanavond chocolade letters gemaakt
<JanC> je kan niet naar een virtuele console switchen met Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<niks1608> nee helemaal niks
<niks1608> 10.04 loopt op laptop perfect
<lonki> niks1608, en tijdens de installatie ging er niets mis?
<niks1608> lonki: nee niks, moest wel de nvidia appart instaleren
<JanC> niks1608: appart installeren?
<JanC> bedoel je via jockey of zelf compileren?
<lonki> niks1608, je zou eens kunnen kijken of je grub kan triggeren om in single mode op te starten
<lonki> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<JanC> niks1608: oh, en gebeurt dat meteen of pas na een tijd?
<niks1608> JanC: gebeurt na een onbepaalde tijd
<JanC> het is waarschijnlijk wel nuttig om /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old eens te kijken of daar geen fouten in staan
<lonki> als hij er in kan
<lonki> dus eerst single user mode booten en dan koekeloeren
<JanC> lonki: het gebeurt pas na enige tijd zegt niks1608, dus dat moet wel lukken
<niks1608> ja jan ga eerst eens kijken
<JanC> niks1608: /var/log/dmesg.0 is misschien ook wel nuttig
<JanC> kijk vooral uit naar foutmeldingen ivm nvidia in die laatste
<lonki> ik begreep dat het bij iedere boot gebeurde
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-04
<niks1608> wel naar de genoemde logs gekeken maar eerlijk gezegt snap ik er niet veel van
<linze> moge
<winxpusb> halo
<winxpusb> ik heb een vraagje hoe kan ik een xp iso bootable maken op een usb stick
<winxpusb> ik werk met ubuntu 10
<winxpusb> 10
<winxpusb> 10.10
<winxpusb>  unetbootin werkt al niet
<winxpusb> kan iemand me helpen
<xpusb> halo iedereen ik heb een vraagje hoe kan ik een windows xp iso op usb zetten (bootable)
<linze> dit is een Linux groep...
<xpusb> weet ik
<linze> goeie morgen trouwens
<xpusb> ik werk met ubuntu
<xpusb> maar broer wil terug xp ):
<xpusb> op zijn laptop waar ik net ubuntu heb afgegooit
<linze> misschien weten we dat gewoonweg hier niet
<xpusb> mhhhh warschijnlek zijn er wel mensen met dualboot
<xpusb> die dat weten
<xpusb> ik heb al op wiki gezocht unetbootin geprobeerd enz
<xpusb> gwn zoals ik met win 7 had gedaan iso uitgepakt en geplakt
<xpusb> werkte allemaal niet
<xpusb> kzal later nog is terugkomen
<xpusb> mischien zijn er dan meer actief
<linze> oke
<xpusb> by
<linze> het is vroeg dat wel
<linze> se you
<xpusb> by
<linze> iemand al aan de koffie?
<xpusb> hoi
<xpusb> ik heb een vraagje hoe zet ik een xp iso op een usb
<xpusb> om het op een andere pc te instaleren
<xpusb> zelf werk ik hier met ubuntu 10
<xpusb> .10
<xpusb> komaan nieùand da mij kan helpen
<sultan> systeem, beheer, opstartschijf maken
<sultan> maar makkelijker is unetboot, zal even de link opzoeken
<xpusb> unetbootin heb ik
<xpusb> maar dat werkt niet
<sultan> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sultan> werkt perfect, als je het goed doet, ik gebruik dat regelmatig
<xpusb> oke
<sultan> een van de dingen waar je voor moet zorgen (is tenminste mijn ervaring) dat de stick vfat is geformatteerd, niet ext3, 4 o.i.d.
<xpusb> oke kzal al doen in schijfbeheer
<xpusb> oke geformateerd
<xpusb> en dan
<sultan> ik gebruik normaal gesproken die inetbootin, maar met de ubuntu versie zou het ook moeten gaan, alhoewel ik dat niet zelf geprobeerd heb
<sultan> doen wat unetbootin vraagt ;-)
<xpusb> zal terug maar is proberen
<xpusb> diskimage iso dan men iso selecteren
<xpusb> dat doe ik nu eve
<sultan> ik pak het er wel even bij
<sultan> zo uit mijn hoofd is lastig
<sultan> diskimage aanklikken en .iso image opzoeken
<xpusb> oke np
<xpusb> gedaan
<sultan> daarna de stick selecteren, wel uitkijken dat de stick ook echt daar zit, en niet per ongeluk een van de harde schijven
<xpusb> oke
<xpusb> en nu doet hij wat het altijd al doet
<xpusb> dus zal zien of het nu voor 3de keer werkt
<xpusb> is legale zuur betaalde windows
<xpusb> image
<sultan> dat had ik ook als ik geen vfat had gebruikt...
<sultan> dan lijkt alles goed te gaan, alleen werkt de stick daarna niet.
<sultan> met vfat gaat het bij mij in ieder geval wel goedd
<sultan> succes ermee.
<sultan> kan wel even duren...
<xpusb> oke
<xpusb> kzal terug probeeren
<sultan> ik zal er ook even een maken met xp, heb ik maandag toch nodig op mijn werk....
<xpusb> okay
<xpusb> dankje
<sultan> gebruik zelf al meer dan 2,5 jaar helemaal geen xp of ander windows product meer...
<xpusb> ik ook niet (:
<xpusb> broer wel
<xpusb>  moet xp op laptop hebbe
<sultan> kan die laptop wel booten van stick?
<sultan> de meesten kunnen dat niet eens
<xpusb> duh
<xpusb> heb via usb ubuntu geinstalt
<xpusb> het heeft zelfs geen cd speler
<sultan> dan heb je geluk
<xpusb> vind ik ook
<sultan> ik heb hier heel wat laptops, maar niet een die dat kan
<sultan> wel mijn netbookje, die boot echt vanaf alles en nog wat
<xpusb> ik heb ook een medion van aldi en die boot echt alles
<sultan> dat is wel zo handig
<xpusb> ja zekerk aleen spijtig dat er weer een pc meer windows is in huis ):
<sultan> heb ik niet... ... eigenlijk wel... mijn zoon wil ook alleen maar windows...
<sultan> alleen maar omdat hij dat zo goed kent, en gamefreak is..
<sultan> ik moet het wel ondersteunen als systeembeheerder, maar zelf zou ik die zooi niet meer willen gebruiken
<sultan> ook op mijn werk zijn mijn werkstations gewoon linux
<sultan> windows wel in een vb maar die gebruik ik zelden tot nooit meer
<xpusb> ja ik voor school
<xpusb> in virtual
<sultan> belachelijk dat ze je verplichten om windows te gebruiken....
<xpusb> ja op school
<sultan> ik weet het
<xpusb> verplichte ze me dat
<sultan> heb ooit een open source training over xml gedaan, na de training kreeg je een vragenformulier
<xpusb> euh eve verder met men provleem
<xpusb> ik krijg nu de keuze defealt
<xpusb> nadak usb heb opgestart
<xpusb> en dan automatic boot 7 second
<sultan> dat heb ik als odf gestuurd, maar konden ze natuurlijk niks mee
<xpusb> ik bedoel 10 sec
<sultan> default is goed
<xpusb>  en da herhaalt zich hele tijd
<sultan> dat is niet goed
<xpusb> dacht ik al
<sultan> ik heb even een stickie gevonden, ga het hier ook even proberen met xp
<sultan> laat het zo wel even weten
<xpusb> oke
<xpusb> sultan is het goed dat ik binne kwartiertje terugkom
<xpusb> dan ben jij er mee klaar
<xpusb> en kan ik eve leren
<xpusb> sultan is da goe
<sultan> nu nog ergens een xp iso vinden...
<sultan> gevonden
<sultan> hij is bezig.... kan wel even duren
<sultan> bijna klaar... 80%
<trijntje> wat proberen jullie te doen, als ik vragen mag?
<sultan> is geheim ;-)
<sultan> probeer even een xp bootstickie te maken, dat lukt xpusb niet
<sultan> dus ik denk probeer het zelf even... dan weet ik wellicht wat er mis gaat
<sultan> Heb hetzelfde probleem als jij xpusb, komt waarschijnlijk omdat unetbootin een linux bootstrap aanmaakt op het einde
<sultan> kon ook op de site niet vinden dat het met windows zou kunnen werken....
<sultan> dus even verder zoeken...
<sultan> http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2009/08/27/make-a-bootable-usb-installer-for-windows-xp-vista-7-with-wint/
<sultan> als je even in google zoekt vind je heel wat links
<sultan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228347
<xpusb> oke kben terug
<xpusb> eve alles lezen
<sultan> met unetbootin lukt het dus niet
<xpusb> nee
<xpusb> spijtig genoeg niet en moet vandaag in orde hebben want morge vroeg moet breor naar internaat
<sultan> ik heb hier een externe usb brander, die gebruik ik normaal voor dit soort geintjes
<sultan> ken je niet iemand die zoiets heeft.
<xpusb> mhhh niet in de buurt zit nu in belgie (:
<sultan> of anders kun je eens kijken naar een tftp-server, heb ik ook al eens gebruikt
<sultan> maar dat is erg omslachtig
<xpusb> tftp ?
<xpusb> ik ben geen ubuntu goeroe
<sultan> dat zijn bootservers... heb er nu een draaien voor mijn voip-telefoon die een bootrom moet laten voordat hij kan werken
<xpusb> oke
<sultan> dan word het moeilijker...
<xpusb> zou iemand van 13 dat kunnen
<xpusb> ik denk het niet
<sultan> ik zal nog even verder zoeken naar een mogelijk andere oplossing.... die moet er wel zijn
<sultan> tuurlijk wel...
<trijntje> xp op usb, ik wist niet dat dat mogelijk was
<xpusb> jawel hoor
<xpusb> in windows kan ik het
<sultan> ik ben 56 en kan het zelfs, dan moet iemand van 13 dat zeker kunnen ......
<xpusb> oke
<sultan> ;-)
<xpusb> euhm mij lukt het wel met windows 7 op usb
<xpusb> doro gwn iso uit te pakken
<xpusb> en op usb te zetten
<xpusb> maar xp laat niet zo makkelijk gebeuren
<sultan> je zit met de bootsector
<sultan> dat unetbootin doet ook niks anders dan de iso uitpakken en op de stick zetten
<sultan> alleen verprutst hij de bootsector door er een linuxboot van te maken
<xpusb> mhhh
<trijntje> je kan ms-sys gebruiken om een juist MBR naar een schijf te schrijven, helpt dat?
<xpusb> en wat is mbr en wat is ms -sys
<xpusb> sorry ik moet nog veeel leren
<sultan> mbr = master boot record
<sultan> maar of je dat vanuit ubuntu kunt???
<xpusb> ah master boot record
<trijntje> ja, ik heb laatst vanuit ubuntu live cd de MBR van mn vista gefixt
<xpusb> ah amai wist niet dat da kon
<xpusb> heb al problemen gehad met grub
<xpusb> 2
<xpusb> en hier heeft oer of trijntje me dacht ik geholpen
<xpusb> ik zat toen ondernaam ubuntukindje of ubuntu13jarige
<xpusb> ik weet niet meer
<sultan> je zou ook nog eens kunnen kijken naar http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<xpusb> kzal is zien
<xpusb> eve leze
<xpusb> das heel handig enz maar euh iheb nu niet nodig
<xpusb> ik haaaat windows
<sultan> http://www.tuxation.com/mbr-tricks-with-linux.html
<sultan> i love google
<xpusb> me too
<xpusb> euhm en wat heeft dat van nut
<xpusb> weet iemand nog iets
<trijntje> xpusb, je wilt dus windows xp op een ubsstick zetten? Waar loop je nu vast?
<sultan> met de bootsector
<xpusb> ja hij wil niet booten
<xpusb> das wel sucke
<xpusb> en ben spijtig genoeg geen computer hoeroe
<xpusb> sultan
<xpusb> lukt xp usb bij u
<sultan> nee, had hetzelfde probleem als u
<sultan> heb nu even geen tijd, anders zou ik wel even verder zoeken...
<xpusb> oh oke
<xpusb> sultan heb je vanavond mischien tijd
<sultan> denk het wel....
<xpusb> rond welk uur kan je
<sultan> ik zal vanmiddag wel even kijken of ik het nog kan oplossen...
<sultan> geef maar gewoon een gil, als ik in de buurt ben reageer ik wel
<xpusb> ah ben je altijd in irc
<xpusb> sultan,
<xpusb> hoe doe je da
<xpusb> da da piept bij iemand
<xpusb> sultan hoe doe je da da da singnaal geeft bij iemand
<xpusb> ??
<sultan> gewoon piep roepen ;-)
<xpusb> ja maar sommige doen zo dinge en dan hoor ik da als ze iets aan mijn vraage
<sultan> mijn chatprogramma geeft een gil zodra je sultan typt
<xpusb> ah oke eve teste sultan
<xpusb> hoor je iets sultan
<sultan> nee, alleen piep
<xpusb> hoor je iets
<xpusb> als ik sultan typ
<xpusb> een piep of zo
<sultan> yep
<sultan> behalve wanneer ik er niet ben... zoals nu
<xpusb> oke sultan ik ga exames verder doen
<xpusb> op virtuele pc moet me windows werke voor alle school programas
<xpusb> en office 2007 minimum
<xpusb> vind niet kunne da ze da mij verplichte
<xpusb> mar als ik ni heb heb ik 0  op helft of meer van take
<trijntje> xpusb, als je ms-sys installeert kan je de juiste bootsector op je usbstick zetten, hopelijk doet die het dan
<xpusb> hoe deed je dat trijntje
<xpusb> zo mijn naam roepe
<xpusb> dak iets hoor
<trijntje> de meeste clients geven standaard een signaal als iemand jouw nick zegt
<xpusb> ah
<trijntje> dus als ik xpusb zeg krijg jij een melding
<xpusb> ah
<trijntje> en als jij trijntje zegt krijg ik er een
<xpusb> ah oke
<trijntje> maar je zit nu op linux met een xp usb-stick die niet wil booten?
<xpusb_> zow pc viel uit
<xpusb_> het was ms-sync he
<trijntje> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ms-sys/ms-sys-2.2.0.tar.gz?download
<xpusb_> hoe instaleer je dat nu weer
<trijntje> ik help je wel, sla het eerst gewoon maar ergens op en open een terminal
<xpusb_> oke
<xpusb_> staat op men download map in home folder
<xpusb_> terminal geopend
<trijntje> ok, typ dan in de terminal
<trijntje> cd Download
<trijntje> en druk op enter
<trijntje> cd staat voor Change Directory, oftewel 'verander map'
<xpusb_> moeti k niet eerst
<xpusb_> naar home/download
<trijntje> nee, de terminal zit standaard al in /home/gebruikersnaam, waar gebruikersnaam jouw persoonlijke map is
<xpusb_> bash: cd: download: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<xpusb_> oke
<xpusb_> zal eve checke
<xpusb_> aja tis downloads sorry
<trijntje> in linux is alles hoofdlettergevoelig, dus daar moet je ook op letten
<xpusb_> gedaan
<xpusb_> geeft geen foutmeldingen
<xpusb_> dus ik zit nu in download
<xpusb_> q
<trijntje> ok, als je nu
<trijntje> ls
<xpusb_> gedaan
<trijntje> typt zie je alle bestanden in die map, staat ms-sys en dan nogwat er tussen?
<xpusb_> ja
<xpusb_> ms-sys-2.2.0.tar.gz
<trijntje> ok, dan moeten we nu eerst checken of het bestand niet corrupt is geraakt tijdens het downloaden:
<trijntje> md5sum ms-sys*
<trijntje> als het goed is zie je dan dit: aed171c3b354e7c755e1b9fd9bd8c384
<xpusb_> sterretje vervange
<xpusb_> door wat erachterstaat zeker
<trijntje> nee, sterretje laten staan, dan vervangt de terminal het zelf ;)
<xpusb_> handig
<xpusb_> en ik hele tijd hele bestandname overtike
<trijntje> of je kan ook ms-sys<tab> gebruiken, dan vult de terminal het zelf aan
<xpusb_> aed171c3b354e7c755e1b9fd9bd8c384  ms-sys-2.2.0.tar.gz
<xpusb_> dat krijg ik
<xpusb_> dus das goe
<trijntje> klopt
<trijntje> tar -xzvf ms-sys*
<trijntje> om het archief uit te pakken\
<xpusb_> gedaan
<trijntje> ok, ga daarna de map ms-sys in
<xpusb_> gedaan
<trijntje> nu moet je even wat programma's installeren zodat je ms-sys kunt bouwen
<xpusb_> okay
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install build-essential gettext
<trijntje> oja, in de terminal zie je geen sterretjes als je je wachtwoord invoert
<xpusb_> dat weet ik als 13jarige al
<xpusb_> tis geinstaleerd
<trijntje> mooi zo
<xpusb_> jong geleerd oud gedaan
<trijntje> oke, typ dan
<trijntje> make
<xpusb_> make: *** Geen doelen opgegeven en geen makefile gevonden.  Gestopt.
<trijntje> ow, raar
<trijntje> zit je nogsteeds in de juiste map?
<xpusb_> ah w8 eve
<xpusb_> ja
<xpusb_> ik zit nog in downloads
<trijntje> cd ms-sys
<trijntje> mogelijk nog een keer op tab drukken voor de volle naam
<xpusb_> zit er in
<xpusb_> in ms map
<trijntje> ok, dan nogmaals make
<xpusb_> dan komen er allemaal letterss (:
<xpusb_> gedaa
<xpusb_> het is klaar
<trijntje> ok, en dan nu nog het programma installeren:
<trijntje> sudo make install
<xpusb_> gedaan
<trijntje> ok, dan wordt het nu tijd om een nieuw mbr op de usb-stick te zetten
<trijntje> zit de stick in de computer?
<xpusb_> ja
<xpusb_> is fat geformateerd
<trijntje> xpusb_, en windows xp staat er al op toch?
<xpusb_> zal eve terug op zetten
<trijntje> dan moeten we nu de locatie van die disk vinden:
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<xpusb_> moet ik eve in pastebin zette
<trijntje> jeps
<xpusb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539695/
<xpusb_> hierzie
<xpusb_> zeg ik heb vraagje vriend zegt dat ik dit comando moet invoere maar ik betrouw het niet
<xpusb_> rm -rf ~
<xpusb_> ken jij dat
<trijntje> dat ding waar xp op staat is 8 GB?
<trijntje> xpusb_, NIET DOEN
<xpusb_> ja
<xpusb_> 8 gb
<trijntje> daarmee verwijder je je hele thuismap en alles wat er in zit
<xpusb_> kdacht al zoeits
<trijntje> ok, dan is dit de juiste opdracht:
<xpusb_> windows xp staat er bijna terug op
<trijntje> sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sdb
<trijntje> natuurlijk even wachten tot xp er op staat en dan de schijf ontkoppelen
<xpusb_> ja
<xpusb_> xp is er op ik ontkoppel eve
<xpusb_> ontkoppelt
<xpusb_> nu het invoere zeker
<trijntje> 'man commando' geeft de handleiding voor programma's, maar meestal wel in het Engels
<trijntje> ja
<xpusb_> Windows 2000/XP/2003 master boot record successfully written to /dev/sdb
<trijntje> klaar ;)
<xpusb_> oke dus nu proberen op laptop zeker
<trijntje> ja, ik hoop dat het werkt!
<xpusb_> me too
<trijntje> (en sla je vriend de volgende keer dat je hem ziet)
<xpusb_> ja
<xpusb_> np
<trijntje> ;)
<xpusb_> heb zijn windows pc al late chrashe
<xpusb_> binne 5 min
<xpusb_>  is dat wel klaar (;
<trijntje> ah vandaar
<xpusb_> dus slaag krijgt hij niet
<xpusb_> wel zijn pc gechrasht
<xpusb_> altijd handig dat ik zijn pc kan overnemen
<xpusb_> oke nu op hoop op zege
<trijntje> ik zou maar goede backups maken als ik dit zo hoor
<xpusb_> oh heb al zijn gegeves
<xpusb_> op externe hardeschijf (:
<xpusb_> euhm
<trijntje> xpusb_, ik hoop dat het lukt, ik moet er nu vandoor, ik zie als ik terug kom wel hoe het gegaan is
<xpusb_> ik krijg syslinux
<xpusb_> 4.01 debian
<xpusb_> enz
<xpusb_> dus ik kom vanavond nog wel is terug
<trijntje> bale
<xpusb_> ubuntu is veel makkelijker
<xpusb_> krijg ik er op in half uurtje
<xpusb_> maja ik ga exames voorbereiden
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<niks1608> nog steeds last van een pc die helemaal niks meer doet, en weet niet waarom
<niks1608> iemand aanwezig die iets weet van problemen met de nvidia driver?
<Duckie> hallo :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<Duckie> heb een probleem met ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<Duckie> heb het geinstalleerd op mijn hp2133 mini
<Duckie> maar krijg geen The Unity interface
<OerHeks> je krijgt geen beeld ?
<Duckie> wel beeld maar de desktop versie
<Duckie> maar had toch de netbook versie geinstalleerd
<Duckie> eerste foto wil ik krijgen (http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features)
<Duckie> ik vond dit maar niet voor u10.10 ( http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/hp_2133_mininote )
<OerHeks> hmm, log eens uit, niet shutdown, maar uit je account, en dan unity kiezen bij inlog ?
<Duckie> netbook editie bedoel je
<Duckie> heb ik gedaan
<Duckie> zelfde
<Duckie> w8 krijg wel een erro
<Duckie> "no required driver detected for unity"
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> updaten :-)
<Duckie> eu hoe? :)
<Duckie> ben maar een beginner
<Duckie> (ken het pas maar voor 1 dag :p)
<Duckie> (nu al 2 dagen)
<OerHeks> in het menu zal dat wel ergens zitten ..
<OerHeks>  ik heb zelf geen netbook, dus ik kan niet echt meedenken ..
<OerHeks> open terminal > cntrl + alt + T > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Duckie> ok eff testen
<Duckie> gedaan en nu?
<OerHeks> dan zou je updates binnen moeten krijgen, ik zit te kijken hoe het bij netbook zit, met hardware drivers
<Duckie> niks geupdate
<OerHeks> of " stuurprogramma's " zoals in ubuntu
<Duckie> ik heb een hp mini 2133 model:FU342EA
<Duckie> op google vond ik dat je xorg.conf moet wijzigen? maar hoe
<OerHeks> nee, geschikt stuurprogramma zou voldoende moeten zijn ..
<Duckie> als je teamviewer had kan ik het laten zien
<Duckie> ben je er nog?
<InJaKi> OerHeks : heb floppy's op de kop getikt, blijkt mijn floppy drive naar zn gootje te zijn, zou dat het uiteindelijk zijn? dat ubuntu niet met een kapote floppy drive overweg kan?
<OerHeks> ik lees dat die hp mini 2133 OpenChrome VGA nodig heeft
<Duckie> ja en? :)
<InJaKi> en goeiemiddag allen btw 8)
<OerHeks> geen idee, mischien dat er iemand meeleest ?
<Duckie> en  xorg.conf wijzigen? op vele site staat dat
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je beter in je menu kan zoekennaar stuurprogramma's / hardwaredrivers , en zien of daar een driver gevonden word, online
<OerHeks> waar dat zit in het menu, kan ik niet vinden :(
<OerHeks> ik vermoed onderaan, system
<Duckie> staat dat bij systeem>beheer>extra stuurpogramma
<Duckie> heb er op gelikt geen update
<Duckie> en met Xvesa ?
<Duckie> hoe installeer je dat
<ujjain> wat is de relatie met Qemu en Xen?
<ujjain> Hij wil Qemu installeren als ik Xen wil installeren :p
<mark_> just testing
<Gotiniens> test geslaagd
<mark_> anybody?
<Gotiniens> mark_, dutch please
<mark_> Ok, Nederlands dan.
<Computech> Hallo, na het updaten van ubuntu 9.10 naar 10.04 start mijn computer niet meer op. Wanneer ik bij het booten op ESC druk en dan niet de nieuwste maar de 1na nieuwste kernel kies start hij wel op. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe dit kan?
<Gotiniens> wss is de eerste kernel stuk, of ondersteunt hij jou systeem niet goed
<Gotiniens> is opzich geen probleem
<Gotiniens> gewoon die oudere kernel blijven gebruiken
<Computech> Gotiniens, Hoe kan je instellen dat hij automatisch hiermee boot?
<Gotiniens> Computech, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gotiniens> daar staat een regel: default 0
<Gotiniens> de nul moet je aanpassen
<Gotiniens> tel op welke regel die werkende kernel staat, beginnende met nul
<Gotiniens> en vul dan dat getal in op de plek van de 0
<Computech> Gotiniens, ok dat moet wel lukken, nog een probleem, als ik nu virtual box probeer op te starten vraagt hij om het recompilen van iets, ik voer dus dat commando in: "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<Computech> Daarna krijg ik een error: "Trying to register kernel as DKMS, it went wrong, it cant find something"
<Gotiniens> heb je VBOX niet uit de repositories?
<Computech> Ik heb die deb file gedownload
<Computech> van hun website
<Gotiniens> mjah, in de repo's zit de OSE editie van vbox, die heeft die kernel meuk gelijk goed
<Computech> hmm
<Computech> Ik kan het even proberen
<Gotiniens> dus tenzij je perse die andere versie nodig hebt, kan je het beste de editie uit de repo's installen
<Gotiniens> wel even de andere versie verwijderen
<Computech> Gotiniens, ik heb die andere verwijderd en nu installeer ik die vbox-ose
<Computech> Kan die ook systemen van die andere inladen?
<Gotiniens> ja,
<Computech> Als ik hem nu start (probeer te starten) krijg ik de melding "kernel drive not installed" en dan "please execute sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<Computech> en dat ik virtualbox-ose-dkms moet reinstallen
<Computech> dat heb ik ook al gedaan
<Computech> en daarna die sudo modprobe vboxdrv runnen
<Computech> Gotieniens, Dan geeft hij aan "vboxdrv not found"
<Computech> Gotiniens*
<Gotiniens> tuurlijk...
<Gotiniens> hij heeft de kernel modules installed voor de nieuwste kernel versie waarschijnlijk
<Gotiniens> de kernel die niet werkt...
<Computech> :P
<Computech> tja, en hoe kan ik dan hem op die oude kernel laten werken?
<Computech> Ik zoek nog wel wat verder
<Computech> Bedankt
<vinebaldo> hello
<vinebaldo> anybody there ?
<sultan> NO: whe're all gone to see the wizard
<xpusb> hoi hoi
<xpusb> sultan ben je er
<xpusb> en trijntje ben je er
<trijntje> ik wel
<xpusb> k
<xpusb> kzal eerst eve die mailingding doen
<scryption6> hello
<trijntje> hoi
<xpusb> waar moet ik aanmelde trijntje
<scryption6> hoe start ik bijvoorbeeld firefox in xinerama op het tweede scherm?
<xpusb> moet ik niew acount make
<scryption6> snelkoppeling buro blad, of commandline
<xpusb> ik weet niet wat xinerma is sorry
<xpusb> trijntje waar moet ik registrere
<scryption6> DISPLAY=:0.1 firefox schijnt het niet te zijn
<trijntje> xpusb, ow laat maar, ik zie het al
<xpusb> oke
<sultan> u had gepiept ;-)
<xpusb> ja
<xpusb> sultan ik heb derstraks al met trijntje ms-sync geprobeerd
<xpusb> dat werke niet altijd
<sultan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aBGJdzIc60
<sultan> deze werkt wel
<sultan> kijk filmpje en vervolg maar even
<xpusb> kzal zien
<xpusb> lijkt me wel handig
<xpusb> heeft iemand ervaring met wat ze daar doen
<xpusb> want ik ben niet echt goed in filmpjes volge (;
<sultan> even uitklappen, staat een lijst bij met wat je nodig hebt
<xpusb> ja
<xpusb> moet ik dat allemaal downloaden
<sultan> je kunt ook eerst de doc lezen
<xpusb> ah handig
<sultan> of filmpje bekijken
<xpusb> kzal maar beginne zeker
<xpusb> zal zeggen als iets niet lukt
<xpusb> euh heb al probleem
<xpusb> als ik eerste downloa
<xpusb> d
<xpusb> das een .exe bestand
<xpusb> en iik werk met ubuntu 10.10 (:
<xpusb> zou het in wine werken ?
<xpusb> sultan wat moet ik doen
<xpusb> sultan ben je er nog
<xpusb> sultan  en trijntje zijn jullie er nog
<xpusb> halo ?
<trijntje> ja, ik ben er nog wel
<xpusb> k wat sultan gaf die applicaties zijn windows
<xpusb> en ik kan dien iet
<trijntje> je moet een beetje geduld hebben, hij komt vast wel terug ;)
<xpusb> oke
<trijntje> heb je uberhaupt geen windows pc dan?
<xpusb> euhm niet in de buurt nee
<xpusb> wel een virtuele
<xpusb> xp
<xpusb> voor school doeleinde
<xpusb> heb ik daar mischien iets aan ?
<xpusb> kzal is virtueel proberen
<xpusb> hoe moet je mappen delen
<xpusb> tussen je virtual box ose
<xpusb> en je ubuntu
<xpusb> weet iemand dat
<xpusb> trijntje weet jij dat
<xpusb> iemand die dat weet
<trijntje> xpusb, ik heb daar geen ervaring mee, sorry
<xpusb> k
<xpusb> zal zo proberen oplosse
<xpusb> maar virtueel heb ik niets aan
<xpusb> want hij herkent usb niet
<xpusb> dus pfff kzou ni wete wak kan doen
<trijntje> ik denk dat je het het beste opnieuw kunt vragen hier, zo kort en volledig mogelijk
<xpusb> oke mischien dat er nog ideen hebben
<xpusb> oke kzal men vraag nog is stelle
<xpusb> weet hiemand hoe ik een bootable usb stick kan maken waarmee xp kan geinstaleerd worden op een laptop
<xpusb> ik heb een legale iso
<xpusb> werk met ubuntu 10.10
<xpusb> de laptop kan aleen maar van usb boote
<xpusb> heeft geen cd rom drive
<xpusb> heb al sucesvol ubuntu 10.10 geinstaleerd via usb
<xpusb> heb al unetbootin geprobeerd en ms -sync
<xpusb> zow da wast
<xpusb> trijntje ik denk niet dat iemand iets van weet
<xpusb> kan jij niet nog een trucje uit je  hoge hoed toveren
<OerHeks> xp op usb, zou ik vragen in #windows
<trijntje> xpusb, niet iedereen zit altijd mee te lezen hier, misschien komt er zo nog iemand die het weet
<xpusb> oke
<xpusb> oh mischien oerheks
<xpusb> die weet veel
<xpusb> als die nog is on is
<xpusb> ah ze is er
<trijntje> xpusb, als mensen het weten en tijd hebben reageren ze wel, je kan ze beter niet persoonlijk aanspreken tenzij je zeker weet dat ze je kunnen/willen helpen
<xpusb> weet ik
<trijntje> xpusb, hoe goed is je Engels, anders kan je het misschien in #windows vragen
<xpusb> redelijk maar niet al te best
<xpusb> oerheks zal ooit nog wel is onkome zij weet echt veel van ubuntu
<xpusb> heeft me al veel geholpe
<trijntje> xpusb, als je je netjes gedraagt denk ik dat ze je wel willen vergeven dat je niet goed engels spreekt ;)
<xpusb> ik zal straks nog is komen
<xpusb> binne 15 a 30 minuutjes of zo
<OerHeks> howto make bootable usb stick with xp, zoiets
<xpusb> oer ik moet eve frans doe
<xpusb> n
<xpusb> by
<xpusb> hoi
<xpusb> kben terug
<xpusb> dus kzal men vraag maar weer stellen
<xpusb> ik heb een legale iso van windos xp
<xpusb> en ik moet die op een usb krijgen
<xpusb> die te booten is
<xpusb> ik werk met ubuntu 10.10
<xpusb> heb al unetbootin en win-sync geprobeerd
<xpusb> heeft er iemand kennis/tijd om mij te helpen
<OerHeks> bij een laptop met originele xp sp3 zit een tool om een usb stick te maken, dacht ik
<xpusb> probleem is dat er nu geen besturingsysteem op staat (:
<OerHeks> is niet echt een ubuntu issue.
<xpusb> heb aleen ubuntu ter beschikking
<xpusb> en virtuele xp
<xpusb> maar die ziet men usb niet
<xpusb> dus aan virtuele heb ik denk ik niet
<OerHeks> virtualbox OSE heeft geen usb ondersteuning idd, daarvoor moet je de versie van de site hebben
<OerHeks> die is betaald, maar je mag als particulier wel gebruiken
<xpusb> oke kzal is kijke
<xpusb> mhh is goed dak straks eve terugkom
<xpusb> kan ik rustig instalere
<JeroenzKlompz> vraagje, heb hier een engels sprekende dame op visite met een probleem, is het goed als ik haar hier naartoe stuur? is wat rustiger dan #ubuntu. ze is bezig op mijn andere laptop met 10.04
<OerH> we can try
<JeroenzKlompz> ;)
<JeroenzKlompz> k, daar is ze, erico, ze gaat nu ff eerst verder lezen e.d, maar je weet iig wie het is ;)
<JeroenzKlompz> thx
<OerH> hi erico
<JeroenzKlompz> photoshop kan toch uitstekend met wine?
<OerH> sommige wel, check de wineHQ database
<OerH> http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<OerH> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<MrWeedgamer> Hallo mensen
<OerH> :-)
<frank_> hallo weet iemand waarom mijn windows pc de setup niet wil starten?
<trijntje> omdat het windows is?
<OerH> de setup van windows ?
<efaydian> OerH, ben je daar?
<OerH> :-)
<efaydian> hoi, ik ben InJaKi. de bios flash naab :)
<OerH> en, gelukt ?
<efaydian> ik ben bang dat je helemaal gelijk hebt gehad met die nvidia bug die de nieuwste flash verholpen heeft
<OerH> jippie
<efaydian> tot nu toe nog geen crash gehad
<OerH> die 2 laatste updates klonken goed idd
<efaydian> en draai nu 10.10 als een trein
<efaydian> jah jij hebt mijn eeuwige liefde
<efaydian> ben 2 maanden bezig geweest om tot dit resultaat te komen
<efaydian> 8-D
<OerH> knap hoor, volhouden :-)
<efaydian> draait als een trein mij ouwe bakkie
<OerH> nu zou je weer je oude configuratie kunnen doen, zoals voor alle test-verwisselingen.
<efaydian> heb ik ook
<OerH> mss heb je bijna een 2e pc :-D
<efaydian> gaat geweldig
<efaydian> haha
<efaydian> nah
<efaydian> ben zeer tevreden met mn pc hij doet het!
<OerH> oke dan, doe een 24 uur test :-)
<efaydian> ga ik ook zeker doen
<efaydian> :D
<OerH> gewoon hier blijven hangen.
<efaydian> yupyup
<efaydian> even t een en ander fixen, mbt grub
<efaydian> wil weld at windows eerst boot vd vrouw
<efaydian> makelijkst iig
<efaydian> bedankt iig :)
<OerH> er is ook een tegenhanger, burg, ik geloof dat die makkelijker te bewerken is, windows default enzo.
<OerH> geen dank, altijd leuk te horen dat het opgelost is. bios flash kan link zijn, maar ik zal ook al verbeteringen die je zouden kunnen helpen.
<OerH> zal-zag
<efaydian> ja, heb n goeie vriend van mij laten doen, die heeft dat meerdere keren gedaan
<efaydian> in een keer goed dus :))
<Gotiniens> eigenlijk moet er een grafische tool komen in ubuntu om grub te bewerken
<Cugel> Is die er niet?
<Cugel> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-change-grub-settings-with-guitools.html
<Gotiniens> niet standaard
<Gotiniens> er is er 1 in de repo's, maar die start niet op op mijn pc
<Samos123> ben nieuw hier, ben sinds 2 weken volledig op ubuntu overgeschakeld :D bevalt me erg goed
<Gotiniens> dat is mooi om te horen
<Samos123> neem aan dat meeste van jullie ook allemaal bijna alleen maar ubuntu gebruiken
<Samos123> is wel beter geworden als 2 jaar terug ofzo of ik kan nu beter met een computer om gaan haha
<Gotiniens> de meeste wel ja
<Gotiniens> tuurlijk wordt het steeds beter
<misnix> zelfs windows wordt langzaam beter
<Samos123> ja dat unity zag er wel nice uit, vriend van me gebruikt netbook waar het nu op draait
<Samos123> ja windows 7 werkte ook prima totdat het steeds trager werd na verloop van tijd en ik melding kreeg dat ik pirated versie had :P
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-05
<TDLR> een dvd image op usb stick is het mogelijk?
<Gh0sty> sure
<Gh0sty> ik heb zelfs een usb stick met windows 7 en ubuntu 10.10 installer :)
<Gh0sty> multiboot usb sticks++
<Gh0sty> tenzij ge het niet had over ubuntu isos ?
<TDLR> jawel ubuntu dvd image
<Gh0sty> dat kan je ook vanuit ubuntu zelf he
<Gh0sty> gewoon system -> administration -> startup disk creator
<Gh0sty> laad een iso van ubuntu, selecteer een usb stick en voila hij maakt u een usb stick waarmee ge ubuntu kunt booten
<TDLR> ik heb nie ubuntu :P
<Gh0sty> ge hebt windows momenteel?
<TDLR> red hat op pc :P
<Gh0sty> pff :p
<Gh0sty> moeilijkdoen
<Gh0sty> blijf dan bij redhat? :p
<Gh0sty> is persoonlijk mijn favoriet nr 2 :)
<TDLR> wou ubuntu is uitproberen
<TDLR> en nr1?
<TDLR> suse?
<Gh0sty> nee debian / ubuntu is nr 1 :p
<Gh0sty> maar kben aant denken of redhat ook zo geen usb stuff zou hebben
<Gh0sty> volgens mij is dat universeler dan enkel ubuntu hoor
<Gh0sty> dat ge vanuit uwe redhat ook wel nen ubuntu usb stick moet kunnen maken
<Gh0sty> maar hoe heette da ding nu weer ...
<TDLR> unetbootin
<TDLR> maar das live cd
<Gh0sty> unetbootin
<Gh0sty> ah kan die geen usb? jawel toch
<TDLR> jawel live cd to usb
<Gh0sty> Try UNetbootin, which allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for a variety of Linux distributions from Windows or Linux, without requiring you to burn a CD.
<Gh0sty> ja en wa ist probleem?
<Gh0sty> iso downloaden van ubuntu, unetbootin gebruiken om die naar usb om te zetten?
<TDLR> maar wil "DVD"
<TDLR> DVD Image niet live cd
<Gh0sty> ???
<Gh0sty> nu volgek niet
<TDLR> DVD Image naar usb is mogelijk? Dus niet de live cd maar de DVD image
<linze> hallo
<sultan> hoi
<linze> goeie morge
<sultan> 2u2
<linze> geinig dat irssi
<sultan> geen idee, gebruik het niet...
<linze> allemaal op die cld
<linze> command line bedoel ik
<linze> spartans,maar heeft potentie
<sultan> cli noemen ze dat ;-)
<linze> ;-)
<linze> newbie noemen ze dat
<linze> ha
<sultan> of nOOb :p
<sultan> alles moet geleerd worden toch... dus what the heck...
<sultan> je weet dat dit channel voor vragen is, voor andere zaken hebben we #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<linze> en dat is nogal wat
<linze> ja ok
<sultan> dat gaat met /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<sultan> bij sommige irc-programma's werkt ook dubbelklik op de #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<linze> ja ,maar dan moet ik eerst een nieuw venster opennen...
<sultan> gaat vanzelf, weet alleen niet hoe dat in irssi gaat
<linze> kom ik ook achter
 * sultan even een windhoos installeren in vmware om iemand te helpen bij het maken van een usb-stickie wat met xp kan booten...
<linze> knap hoor..
<Gorash> neeeeeed foooooood
<OerH> ?
<sultan> dan mot je wat in je muil stoppen ;-)
 * sultan upload een frikandel voor Gorash 
<Gorash> :)
<Gorash> ik vraag me echt af of mijn sound nog een keer gaat werken
<Gorash> heb al een hele zooi opties voor hda_intel geprobeerd maar nog niks: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<Gorash> hopen dat die gaat werken! reboot
<Gotiniens> Gorash,
<Gorash> ye
<Gotiniens> het is mischien handiger uit te zoeken welke je moet hebben ipv ze allemaal te proberen ;)
<Gorash> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt << ALC880
<Gorash> maar ja.... welke van het lijstje!?
<Gotiniens> kijk naar de beschrijving
<Gotiniens> op wat voor machine zit je kaart?
<Gorash> desktop, op een MSI -5 neo mobo, onboard sound
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gotiniens> hoeveel aansluitingen zitten er op je mobo voor geluid?
<Gorash> 6 stucks + 1 front panel
<Gorash>   6stack	6-jack in back, 2-jack in front
<Gorash>   6stack-digout	6-jack with a SPDIF out
<Gorash> ik denk dat ik die 2e even probeer!
<Gotiniens> heb je een optische uitgang?
<Gorash> ja die zit ook op het mobo
<Gorash> zal eens het boekje erbij pakken, volgens mij wel
<Gotiniens> aangezien er geen 6stack + 2 front + spdif is
<Gotiniens> zou ik 1 van deze nemen:   6stack	6-jack in back, 2-jack in front
<Gotiniens>   6stack-digout	6-jack with a SPDIF out
<Gorash> even kijk, mijn documentenatie zegt: back panel: 6 jacks
<Gorash> onboard connectors: 1 SPDIF out
<Gorash> ik ga hem proberen!
<Gotiniens> zijn de voorste connector wel werkend?
<Gorash> nee dat panel is niet aangesloten volgens mij
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gorash> 6stack-digout dus
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gorash> http://pastebin.com/iS5z1p9T
<Gorash> dat is mijn alsabase.conf nu.. wat staat er ook een hoop zooi in pffff
<Gotiniens> mjah gewoon laten staan
<Gotiniens> die options regel onderaan neerzetten en rebooten
<Gorash> rebootin!
<Gotiniens> en?
<Gorash> ff testen
<Gorash> low volume!
<Gotiniens> dus wel geluid? maar niet hard?
<Gotiniens> dan zou je gewoon even in de geluids mixer moeten kijken
<Gorash> damn (gaat om mic) nog niet! darn
<Gorash> probeer 6stack
<Gotiniens> BTW
<Gotiniens> heb je je geluidskaart wel ingesteld als 1 jack met mic?
<Gorash> ** (gnome-alsamixer:2421): WARNING **: gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Input Source"!
<Gotiniens> mijn geluidskaart kan op 5.1 staan, maar dan heb ik geen mic ingang meer, die wordt dan een uitgang namelijk
<Gorash> Digital Stereo Audio Output + Analog Stereo input
<Gotiniens> ok :)
<Gorash> maar als ik die gebruik, geen geluid
<Gotiniens> ik neem aan dat je je boxen analoog hebt aangesloten
<Gorash> heb enkel headphones!
<Gotiniens> dan is het dus analog stereo output
<Gotiniens> headphones zijn niet digitaal
<Gorash> ja die heb ik aanstaan !
<Gorash> analog stero duplex werkt ook
<Gorash> maar eens reboot nog
<Gorash> klopt ook iets niet
<Gorash> ik heb een Mic 1 en een Mic2, en line In, dat frontpanel zal ik er eens uittrekken
<Gorash> hmm Gotiniens, kijk hier eens:
<Gorash> !!ALSA Version
<Gorash> !!------------
<Gorash> Driver version:     1.0.21
<Gorash> Library version:    1.0.23
<Gorash> Utilities version:  1.0.23
<Gorash> Driver 1.0.21 en lib en utils op 23?
<valk> ik ben nieuw hier, maar dit is dus een real time chat?
<jelmer> hoi valk
<jelmer> valk: ja, dat klopt
<valk> aha ok
<sultan> yep
<jelmer> en welkom :-)
<valk> ik heb ook al een vraag op het forum uitstaan, maar misschien weet iemand hier een goede low profile pci geluidskaart?
<valk> vooral muziek luisteren is de bedoeling
<valk> de audiotrak prodigy hd2 werd me al aangeraden
<Guest87176> dag allemaal
<Guest87176> is er ook ergens een plaatje me de structuur van ubuntu
<sultan> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<sultan> zoiets?
<Guest87176> perfect
<Guest87176> ik probeer een regel te begrijpen die ik aan de compiler voer
<Guest87176> g++ hello-world.cpp -o hello-world \ -I /usr/local/include/opencv -L /usr/local/lib  \-lm -lcv -lhighgui -lcvaux
<sultan> de \ (2x) lijkt me niet echt lekker
<Guest87176> misschien doet hij het daarom niet
<Guest87176> wat doet die \ ?
<Guest87176> die include (eerste staat niet in de directory lijst) is dat net zoals lib een soort program files?
<sultan> is normaal een escape voor als je een regel tekst met spaties erin wilt gebruiken zonder " of ' te gebruiken
<sultan> dus:   "dit is een test"  is hetzelfde als   dit\ is\ een\ test
<Guest87176> ah ok
<Guest87176> we zeggen nu tegen de compiler compileer hello-world.cpp naar hello-world en gebruik de header files in usr/local/include en usr/local/lib?
<sultan> heb je zeker copypast gedaan uit een boek... daar gebruiken ze \ weleens voor dit moet er ook nog achter (maar dan zonder de \)
<Guest87176> als ik dat goed begrepen heb vraag ik me alleen nog af waarom dit er nog achter moet: \-lm -lcv -lhighgui -lcvaux
<Guest87176> dat zin toch gewoon de header files? die al in de mappen staan waar we naar verwijzen? of zeggen we gebruik uit de mappen alleen deze en deze header files?
<sultan> dat zul je moeten opzoeken in de doc van de compiler
<Guest87176> ja klopt ik nam het over van een website
<sultan> man gcc  of man g++  zal je wel verder kunnen helpen denk ik
<Guest87176> g++ is voor c++ en gcc voor c toch?
<sultan> zijn beiden voor c en c++
<sultan> zie man
<sultan> man gcc
<sultan> man g++
<Guest87176> ik ga eens even lezen over ed compilers tanks
<Guest87176> misschien zie jij in een oog opslag wat er mis is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540041/ ?
<sultan> is wel al heel lang geleden dat ik iets in c of c++ heb gedaan..
<Guest87176> de code stelt echt niets voor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/540042/
<sultan> ik zou zeggen, ga eerst even wat leren over het gebruik van compilers.... begin met wat eenvoudige voorbeelden.
<Guest87176> het eerstse wat ik wil weten is of de compiler werkt
<sultan> er zijn hele goede boeken te vinden
<Guest87176> daarom heb ik een simpel stukje code wat alleen maar een plaatje inleest
<sultan> als hij niet werkt dan kun je ervan uitgaan dat je iets fout doet...
<Guest87176> ik probeer uit te vinden of het opencv (computer vision libaries) goed geinstalleerd is
<Guest87176> lol als het niet werkt dan is er iets mis : )
<sultan> of doe je iets niet goed ;-)
<Gotiniens> de \ was op de website zeker voor een volgende regel
<Guest87176> ah mooi
<Gotiniens> in bash kan je namelijk na een \ een enter doen, en dan op de volgende regel je commando afmaken
<Gotiniens> voor als het scherm te klein is om het commando in 1 keer te overzien
<Guest87176> dus dan wordt dit iig de compiler regeL g++ hello-world.cpp -o hello-world -I /usr/local/include/opencv -L /usr/local/lib -lm -lcv -lhighgui -lcvaux ?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Guest87176> gotiniens heb jij enig idee waar het mis gaat?
<Guest87176> in mijn code, in de libaries/header files, of de installatie?
<Guest87176> ik heb namelijk maar een heel simpel stukje code
<Guest87176> en in de error lijst komen allemaal functies die ik niet eenes aan roep: bijv: FindContours’ cv.h:427: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ‘(’
<Gotiniens> die zullen in cv.h gedeclareerd worden denk ik
<Gotiniens> aangezien cv.h ook de error geeft
<Gotiniens> cv.h:427
<Gotiniens> betekent <bestandsnaam>:<regelnummer>
<Guest87176> uhu maar waarom zou hij die erbij pakken in de error lijst terwijl ik die functies helemaal niet aanroep
<Gotiniens> jij niet
<Gotiniens> maar cv.h wel
<Gotiniens> en aangezien je cv.h include
<Gotiniens> nu ben ik trouwens geen programmeur, maar dit is wat mijn ervaring met programmeren me vertelt
<Guest87176> uh ik verwacht daar geen fouten in de want dat zijn de standaard computer vision libaries van intel
<Guest87176> maar dat betekend dus wel dat de compiler de libaries vindt
<Gotiniens> mischien moet je eerst wat anders includen voordat je cv.h kan includen
<Guest87176> ik heb ze net namelijk toegevoegd in ld.so.conf
<Guest87176> hmm dat zou nog kunnen
<Guest87176> ik zat dit even te lezen en te proberen http://www.cs.iit.edu/~agam/cs512/lect-notes/opencv-intro/opencv-intro.html
<Guest87176> daar komt ook die compiler regel vandaan
<Gotiniens> kijk bij example C program
<Gotiniens> hun includen veel meer
<Gotiniens> nu is hun programma ook uitgebreider
<Gotiniens> maar
<Gotiniens> #include <stdlib.h>
<Gotiniens> #include <stdio.h>
<Gotiniens> #include <math.h>
<Gotiniens> zie ik eigenlijk altijd in C programma's
<Gotiniens> en die heb jij niet
<Guest87176> hmmm dankje ik zit nu in de open cv chat
<Guest87176> wat blijkt de ppa is misschien niet goed want het programma schijnt op een voor ubuntu rare locatie te staan
<Guest87176> het staat nu in usr local include opencv maar die locatie is niet voor eigen programma's?
<OerH> wat is het verschil tussen > http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/24546/wine-122.html  en > http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/24498/wine-138.html ??
<OerH> ene is freeware, andere GPL ...
<OerH> maar versie 1.2.3 - 1,3,8 ???
<Gotiniens> OerH, de licentie is fout
<Gotiniens> wine is GPL maakt niet uit welke versie
<Gotiniens> dan over versie nummer
<Gotiniens> de 1.2.2 versie is een stable release
<Gotiniens> en de 1.3.8 een unstable release
<OerH> ah oke, dat is duidelijk :-)
<Gotiniens> die zijn ze dus nog aan het ontwikkelen
<Gotiniens> OerH, ik heb de freeware fout even gemeld bij de redactie van tweakers
<OerH> cool, zo helpen we weer
<OerH> misschien is mijn vraag, ook wel wat voor hun, zodat ze de versies verduidelijken ?
<OerH> 1.2.2 is een tweewekelijkse ontwikkelbuild  .. dus ik zag het niet.
<Gotiniens> ze hebben stable/unstable wel aangegeven in de linker details kolom
<OerH> ah ik zie het, 1.3.8 is unstable
<OerH> gut, en al aangepast :-D
<Gotiniens> nee hoor, bij 1.2.2 staat nog steeds freeware
<OerH> oeps, te vroeg geroepen, ik zat onderin de lijst...
<Gotiniens> ze hebben dat soort fouten wel vaker snap niet waarom ze bij een nieuwe versie de instellingen van de vorige versie overnemen.
<Gorash> Gotiens....
<Gorash> de microfoon van mijn headset = naar de tief... ;) vandaar dat het niet werkte
<Gotiniens> gebruik tab om mijn nick aftemaken :P
<Gotiniens> lol
<Gotiniens> dat is ook een optie inderdaad
<Gorash> net even een andere gehaald en nu werkt het, zucht... :P
<Gorash> sehnheiser van 89 euro sigh
<OerH> duur weekje, hdd, senheiser ...
<Gorash> ja :D
<Gorash> maar die HDD wilde ik al langer vervangen dus ach
<OerH> .. niet toevallig van sint gekregen, éh ?
<Gorash> neej :P
<Guest56327> hallo allemaal
<OerH> gelukt :-)
<sinan_1> Hallo allemaal
<sinan_1> zen der nog leuk vrouw die prive wil chate aub
<OerH> dit is een ubuntu support room, verkeerd kanaal :-)
<Gorash> hoi sinan_1, ik ben nikita, 25 jaar en zoek lieve man
<Gotiniens> Gorash, als sinan_1 niet reageerd, ik ben ook beschikbaar ;)
<josspyker> ik heb net mijn roze tutu aangedaan
<Gorash> lukt al niet, ik heb al 20 pm, sorry schat
<josspyker> lol
<Gotiniens> moet je zelf weten, je weet niet wat je mist
<Gotiniens> ;)
<Gorash> heb sinan deze gestuurd: http://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Babes/Mail_Order_Bride.jpg    met link
<Gorash> waar die kan bestellen
<Guest87176> haha gorash wat een grappige link :)
<Guest87176> zijn er hier toevallig jazz liefhebbers?
<Gotiniens> de plaat van caro emerald vond ik geniaal
<Guest87176> ha ik ken haar persoonlijk :)
<Gotiniens> de chocolade ep van New Cool Collective met typhoon wat minder
<Guest87176> althans ik mail wel eens met haar :)
<Gotiniens> dat is zon beetje mijn enige aanraking met jazz
<Gotiniens> owja
<Guest87176> toen ze nog onbekend was stond ik haar te kieken in the front row : )
<Guest87176> en ze vroeg erna om de foto's:)
<Gotiniens> kyteman's hiphop orchestra wordt ook wel eens onder jazz gerekend,
<Gotiniens> dat is ook super tof
<Gotiniens> maar verder niet ook
<Guest87176> new cool is ook erg goed naar dat concert ben ik geweest
<Gotiniens> met typhoon?
<Guest87176> kyteman is alweer uit elkaar d8 ik
<Gotiniens> nee
<Guest87176> nee volgens mij was die er niet bij nee
<Gotiniens> ze toeren belgie
<Guest87176> typhoon zegt me niets
<Gotiniens> daar hebben ze dit jaar zon 5/6 nummers meegemaakt
<Guest87176> ik heb nu nog een windows pc'tje draaien om naar arrow jazz te luisteren :)
<Gotiniens> is een rapper
<Gotiniens> ?
<Guest87176> ik heb hem een x gezien bij 3voor12 live
<Gotiniens> dat kan ook onder ubuntu hoor
<Guest87176> http://www.arrow.nl/jazz/#/jazz/
<Guest87176> klik maar eens op de play knop
<OerH> of even zoeken naar .m3u
<Guest87176> hmm lijkt een flash speler maar ik zal ee
<Guest87176> ns kijken
<OerH> apple gebruikers hebben het zelfde probleem, ..
<Guest87176> nee daar werkt het wel op
<Guest87176> althans volgens de site
<Guest87176> lekker hoor : ) geen geluid onder ubuntu en een app voor alle mobiele o/s'en behalve het door mij gebruikte windows mobile : )
<JanC> Guest87176 e.a.: dingen die niet over Ubuntu gaan in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic a.u.b.
<OerH> evolution ?
<Guest87176> mac gebruikers hebben Flip4Mac
<OerH> en welke mobile 5 / 6 / 7 ?
<JanC> gebruiken die pipo's WMA met DRM of zo?
<Gotiniens> Guest87176, probeer in ubuntu eens de volgende stream url
<Gotiniens> http://www.garnierstreamingmedia.com/asx/streamerswitch.asp?stream=204
<Gotiniens> die werkt bij mij wel, lijkt me jazz radio
<Guest87176> alleen geen flip4ubuntu :)
<OerH> synce
<OerH> http://www.ehow.com/how_7205222_sync-windows-mobile-ubuntu.html
<Gotiniens> mjah synce zou ook mijn vorige telefoon ondersteunen
<JanC> die reclame op dat jazz-kanaal is super-irritant  :P
<Gotiniens> niks van gemerkt
<Gotiniens> Guest87176, die link zou arrow jazz moeten zijn
<Gotiniens> maar moest inderdaad even zoeken
<JanC> Gotiniens: gesnifft?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> gegoogled
<JanC> ah
<Gotiniens> sniffen was mischien ook een mogelijkheid geweest, maar geen wireshark installed
<Gotiniens> google wel ;)
<JanC> oh, Gilles Peterson Worldwide
<renerene> chat was vastgelopen
<renerene> tekst bleef staan
<renerene> iemand nog met een idee voor arrow jazz?
<OerH> zoeken op .m3u of .pls
<Gotiniens> http://www.garnierstreamingmedia.com/asx/streamerswitch.asp?stream=204
<Gotiniens> arrow jazz
<renerene> ja die doet het :)
<renerene> ik hoor alleen niks maar dat kan ook komen omdat de driver van de geluidskaart weer eens crashed
<OerH> ik weet niet of deze list nog werkt > http://www.macmc.nl/media-streams-in-plex/nederlandse-radio-streams
<Gotiniens> renerene, bij mij doet hij het
<renerene> mooi dan moet ik zo even rebooten om de driver opnieuw te laden
<renerene> eerst een ingewikkelder probleem
<renerene> waar ik al uren mee bezig ben
<renerene> ik wil een package we halen
<renerene> kan je ook via de
<renerene> verkenner bestander uit usr/local/lib wissen?
<Gotiniens> kan wel
<Gotiniens> zou ik niet doen
<renerene> of is dat lastig?
<Gotiniens> noujah lastig, je laat dan veel meuk staan
<renerene> maakt niet uit
<renerene> de packages moeten weg
<Gotiniens> want die package zet wss niet alleen bestanden in /usr/local/lib
<Gotiniens> kan je dat niet via de packagemanager doen
<renerene> het is niet anders :(
<renerene> nee dat gaat denk ik niet
<OerH> beheer > computerschoonmaak ?
<renerene> everything in /usr/local is from manual install zegt iemand tegen me
<OerH> daar scannen en aanvinken ?
<Gotiniens> renerene, hoe heb je die packages installed?
<renerene> ik heb geen flauw idee
<renerene> ik heb deze nodig: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/libcv-dev/filelist
<renerene> en die staat er nu op
<renerene> op de juiste locatie
<renerene> alleen die werkt niet omdat het hele zaakje ook nog een x in usr/local/lib staat
<renerene> mogelijk door: http://blog.msl-projects.be/2010/08/27/howto-opencv-2-1-x-installeren-op-ubuntu-10-04/
<renerene> of  https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/opencv2
<JanC> als je het met packages geïnstalleerd hebt moet je die gewoon weghalen...
<renerene> op de opencv chat zeggen ze: but your 'local' install breaks everything :)
<renerene> ik heb alles van opencv via synaptics eerst weegegehaald voor ik de nieuwe juiste installatie via de package manager ging done
<Gotiniens> renerene, heb je die OpenCV-2.1.0/ map nog?
<renerene> maar die in de local map bleven staan
<Gotiniens> dit stukje: cd ~
<Gotiniens> wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencvlibrary/files/opencv-unix/2.1/OpenCV-2.1.0.tar.bz2/download
<Gotiniens> tar -xvf OpenCV-2.1.0.tar.bz2
<Gotiniens> cd OpenCV-2.1.0/
<Gotiniens> cmake .
<Gotiniens> sudo make
<Gotiniens> sudo make install
<Gotiniens> maak je meestal ongedaan door een make remove of make uninstall
<Gotiniens> mits ze goeie make files hebben
<JanC> nooit "sudo make" doen!
<Gotiniens> dat ook nog eens ja :)
<renerene> ik heb wel net dit gedaan: rm -rf /usr/local/include/opencv
<renerene> alleen in local/lib staan nog wat dingen ervan
<Gotiniens> maar dit is dus waarom ik altijd zeg waarom je alles via de package manager moet installen
<JanC> en je kan beter checkinstall gebruiken dan een simpele "make install"
<Gotiniens> JanC, dat staat in de handleiding he
<Gotiniens> ik quote alleen
<renerene> ik zocht op opencv in de package manager toen kwam er niets naar voren
<renerene> nu wel.....
<renerene> dus toen ik op zoek naar een installatie handleiding en kwam ik bij die kerel
<JanC> als je niet weet hoe je dingen weer moet opkuisen is bij pakketbeheer blijven idd. best  ;)
<renerene> hé ik heb hier n wel iets
<renerene> usr/local/lib/pkgconfig opencv.pc
<renerene> heb ik daar nog iets aan?
<Gotiniens> renerene, als je goed had gezocht had je gezien dat opencv onder de naam libcv2.1 in de package manager zit
<renerene> ja dat was mijn fout
<renerene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540098/ dit zit er in de file
<Gotiniens> het pakket opencv vind je doordat je deze ppa hebt toegevoegd https://launchpad.net/~gijzelaar/+archive/opencv2
<renerene> die ppa heb ik alweer weggehaald
<renerene> wat kan ik nu het beste doen?
<renerene> handmatig die files wissen toch?
<Gotiniens> dat had je toch al gedaan?
<renerene> nee ik heb even gewacht op jou aanraden
<renerene> usr/local/lib staan ze nog
<Gotiniens> ik zeg
<Gotiniens> http://blog.msl-projects.be/2010/08/27/howto-opencv-2-1-x-installeren-op-ubuntu-10-04/
<Gotiniens> op die pagina
<Gotiniens> heb je de bestanden nog van het stukje onder: Daarna kunnen we OpenCV downloaden en installeren
<Gotiniens> dan kan je proberen in de OpenCV-2.1.0/ dir
<Gotiniens> een sudo make remove te doen
<Gotiniens> of sudo make uninstall
<renerene> aha de installatie opnieuw en dan wederom proberen te verwijderen
<Gotiniens> nee niet de install opnieuw
<Gotiniens> sudo make install
<Gotiniens>  is de install
<Gotiniens> die doen we niet
<Gotiniens> alleen in die dir sudo make uninstall
<Gotiniens> maar alleen als je die dir niet hebt weggegooid
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet in hoeverre het werkt als je die dir opnieuw download namelijk
<renerene> hebbes
<renerene> done
<Gotiniens> en nu nooit meer dingen doen buiten de package manager om he
<Gotiniens> tenzij je dit onthoud ;)
<renerene> hmm
<renerene> het is niet weg
<renerene> usr/local/lib staat nog steeds libhighgui etc.
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> lib highgui is weer een andere package
<Gotiniens> moet je naar die dir van libhighgui gaan en daar sudo make uninstall doen
<renerene> uh waar komt die dan vandaan?
<Gotiniens> hoe moet ik dat weten?
<renerene> nou jij keek net op de site
<renerene> wat er gebeurd is
<Gotiniens> en het zal niet de eerste keer zijn dat mensen me lang niet alles vertellen wat ze gedaan hebben
<renerene> dat kan kloppen
<renerene> maar dit is niet afkomstig van maarten dus
<renerene> ah het is gelukt die kwam wel van synaptics :)
<renerene> wat krijg jij als je zoekt op opencv?
<renerene> in synaptics?
<Gotiniens> libcv2.1
<Gotiniens> in libhighgui2.1
<renerene> alleen die?
<Gotiniens> nee
<renerene> ik krijg een hele lijst nl.
<Gotiniens> ik krijg 9 packages
<Gotiniens> maar ik ga niet alles opnoemen
<Gotiniens> maar die 2 zijn wss boeiend voor jou
<renerene> mooi
<renerene> dan is synaptics ook weer in orde : )
<renerene> alleen die licv2.1 heb ik niet
<renerene> aleen libcv-dev 2.0.0.3
<Gotiniens> welke ubuntu heb je?
<renerene> ubuntu 10.04
<Gotiniens> ik heb 10.10
<Gotiniens> daar zit het verschil in waarschijnlijk
<renerene> pffff tijd voor een upgrade?
<Gotiniens> in 10.04 heet de package libcv4
<Gotiniens> en  libhighgui4
<renerene> hmm ik ga niet upgraden want dan start windws straks ook niet meer :)
<renerene> ohw nee dat is andersom je mag windows niet opnieuw installeren :)
<renerene> kan iemand even kijken hoe sudo gedit /etc/ld.so.conf er standaard uit ziet?
<renerene> include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf       /usr/local/lib  staat er nu bij mij in
<renerene> volgens mij moet dat er ook uit?
<Gotiniens> volgens mij niet
<Gotiniens> hoogstens de .usr/local/lib
<Gotiniens> maar dat durf ik niet met zekerheid te zeggen
<renerene> staat die bij jou er niet in?
<Gotiniens> nee, maar ik heb een andere versie van ubuntu dan jij
<renerene> iemand nog met een 10.04 die even kan kijken?
<renerene> ff rebooten
<renerene> *pakt gotiniens vast*
<renerene> *danst met gotiniens door de kamer*
<renerene> het is gelukt :)
<renerene> thanks :)
<Gotiniens> graag gedaan
<Gotiniens> in het vervolg als een handleiding het over make
<Gotiniens> make install heeft
<renerene> ja
<Gotiniens> eerst in synaptic goed zoeken
<renerene> waarom maken mensen als maarten dan dat soort handleidingen?
<renerene> ah dat is natuurlijk voor het in synaptic stond
<Gotiniens> denk het niet
<Gotiniens> in een ubuntu versie komen geen nieuwe pakketten over het algemeen
<renerene> waardoor stond het nou in local?
<renerene> een fout in de maarten handleiding?
<Gotiniens> omdat je make had gebruikt
<Gotiniens> met make komt het in local
<renerene> aha
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat die maarten het op deze manier deed, omdat hij opencv 2.1 nodig had
<renerene> en local is blijkbaar niet goed omdat het niet voor eigen programma's is?
<Gotiniens> in 10.04 zit opencv2.0
<Gotiniens> local is juist wel goed als het zelf compiled is
<Gotiniens> ik moet gaan
<renerene> slaap lekker
<renerene> en bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-28
<Guest3469> oke
<Math^> hallo
<Math^> ik denk, ik kom hier maar es langs... want niemand weet me te helpen...
<Math^> ik heb een vervelend probleem met OpenJDK6
<tiempjuuh> vertel
<Math^> java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<Math^> ik krijg dit telkens te zien
<Math^> na het terugzetten van een oude backup
<Math^> loop me rot te googlen, maar vind niet echt een oplossing nog
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> wanneer krijg je dat
<Math^> wanneer ik minecraft probeer te starten
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> raar
<Math^> http://pastebin.com/qhwJyP6H
<tiempjuuh> ik weet zelf niet erg veel van java, maar heb je het al geprobeerd met de closed-source?
<Math^> openjdk6 werkte prima, maar had m'n systeem wat omzeep geholpen en haalde een backup op
<Math^> vanaf dat moment werkte het niet meer
<Math^> maar ik zie ook staan: javax.net.ssl.SSLException, betekend dit dat hij het synchroniseerd met javax.net.ssl ?
<Math^> heb niet veel verstand van ssl, maar als m'n bestand niet overeen zou komen met wat online staat ben ik zeker de pineut? of zeg ik nu rare dingen
<tiempjuuh> Was die backup van een ouder systeem (dus bijv. je hebt nu 11.10, en de backup was van 11.04)?
<Math^> tiempjuuh: nou, ik zit eigenlijk niet met Ubuntu op deze pc
<tiempjuuh> Maar met...?
<Math^> tiempjuuh: heb momenteel ArchLinux, maar niemand kon me echt helpen
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> dan kan ik je zeker niet verder helpen, vrees ik :(
<tiempjuuh> al eens op een forum geprobeerd?
<Snicksie> hm, je kan eens proberen om de sun java te gebruiken ipv de openjdk, Math^ ;)
<Snicksie> kan je niet je minecraft herinstalleren oid?
<Snicksie> 'k weet het ook niet, je kan maar proberen ;)
<Math^> jawel, maar om voor dit probleem geen OpenJDK meer te gaan draaien is er een beetje omheen draaien :)
<Math^> ik heb ook minecraft opnieuw binnengehaald
<Math^> zelfde verhaal
<Math^> maar kga denk es xubuntu installeren i.p.v. een oude backup terughalen, wellicht helpt het
<Math^> zou eigenlijk moeten werken, aangezien ik wel via m'n andere pc online kan komen
<K-4U> Oke, ik heb het voor elkaar gekregen om 2 Unity bars op te starten. Hoe sluit ik er 1 af?
<CasW> Unity bars? Dat ding aan de zijkant?
<K-4U> jep
<CasW> Hoe heb je er twéé op weten te starten? ;)
<K-4U> ja dat is dus mijn vraag ook xD Ik heb geen idee hoe ik dat voor elkaar heb gedaan :S
<OerHeks> geinig, doe eens unity resetten ?
<OerHeks> unity --reset geloof ik
<K-4U> hoe? misschien wel handig om te weten, het blijft ook bij een reboot
<K-4U> es proberen
<OerHeks> altF2 uitvoeren
<K-4U> uhm, toen was mn hele WM weg
<K-4U> en nog steeds 2 bars :')
<OerHeks> maar je moet wat speciaals gedaan hebben, om 2x op te starten, met een tweaktool ? myunity ?
<trijntje> killall unity ;)
<OerHeks> yeah
<CasW> metacity --replace
<K-4U> biw :\
<OerHeks> hoe ziet dat er uit dan ?
<K-4U> wat? precies?
<OerHeks> 2x unity
<OerHeks> kan je ze beiden gebruiken ?
<K-4U> dat verschild
<K-4U> maar ze staan gewoon over elkaar heen
<OerHeks> is er een hacker actief op een 2e account ? ( grapje)
<K-4U> dus ik open vaker 2 keer de dash enzo
<OerHeks> 2e monitor ?
<K-4U> nooit aangesloten gehad
<trijntje> K-4U: als je ccsm installeert kan je de instellingen van unity terugzetten naar de oorspronkelijke waarde, dan zou het weg moeten zijn
<K-4U> trijntje: en waar doe ik dat?
<misnix> kun je niet gewoon rechts klikken en delete this panel doen op die zooi? :-()
<K-4U> misnix: tegenwoordig niet meer helaas :(
<OerHeks> maar je moet wat speciaals gedaan hebben, om 2x op te starten, met een tweaktool ? myunity ?
<CasW> Nog niet, nee
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<K-4U> trijntje: die had ik al ;)
<misnix> ja, waarom zou je de boel ook half verpesten ;)
<K-4U> Oerheks: volgens mij heb ik geprobeerd een kubus te krijgen met compiz :P
<trijntje> ah, ok, in ccsm voorkeuren -> standaarden terugzetten
<K-4U> hey :D That did the trick! :)
<K-4U> thanks! :)
<K-4U> Woops, nee, te vroeg! :|
<K-4U> ah wacht eens! De Ubuntu Unity Plugin van Compiz!
<K-4U> die gooit roet in het eten nu :\
<OerHeks> start ccsm eens opnieuw op ?
<K-4U> Blergh, met gnome 2 was alles toch een stuk beter en makkelijker
<K-4U> oke, so far maar 1 switcher
<K-4U> sorry, *bar
<K-4U> oke, probleem nummertje 2 :P mijn webcam is ondersteboven! :P
<trijntje> haha, productiefout ;)
<K-4U> trijntje: haha, ja, probleem is dat het onder windows snel gefixt was, nieuwe driver erop. Linux zal vast ook wel een awesome tool hebben?
<OerHeks> zal vast wel iets over bekend zijn, als je zoekt op je type nr
<K-4U> nou, niet dus :P
<OerHeks> en waar is hij ondersteboven ? ook handig om te weten
<K-4U> over de laptop is nog vrij weinig bekend moet ik zeggen :\
<K-4U> he, huh :| nu ... wtf¬_\
<K-4U> oke, nvm xD hij doet het dus toch
<K-4U> okay! Thnx allemaal! :) Ik ga er weer vandoor :P
<ham> hi
<ham> bent u daar
<ham> hi
<ham> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-29
<MiKa__> pff ubuntu draait nu nog een ati beeldscherm probleem
<trijntje> laat maar weten als je hulp nodig hebt ;)
<MiKa__> Ken je het probleem dan van een traag en niet goed werkend beeldscherm?
<MiKa__> lspci geeft dit VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806
<MiKa__> De niet opensource drivers kan ik niet installeren krijg dan een melding van jockey
<trijntje> MiKa__: welke melding krijg je van jockey, en welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<MiKa__> dat ik in var/log/jockey moet kijken en gebruik de laatste ubuntu
<MiKa__> exuses, de instalatie van dit stuurprogramma is mislukt kijk in het logboek voor details
<OerHeks> ATI HD6320, dan zul je de opensource driver moeten gebruiken, ben ik bang
<MiKa__> maar die voelt traag .. met scrollen of dash wisselen in gnome3
<MiKa__> krijg dan allemaal trepen maar is dus even niet anders
<MiKa__> strepen
<OerHeks> de 11.9 werkt schijnbaar niet met unity ..
<OerHeks> ik heb de hele tread gelezen > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857911
<MiKa__> OerHeks: ben nu aan het kijken daar
<trijntje> MiKa__: dat ligt niet aan de driver zelf, maar aan heo gnome met de driver werkt
<OerHeks> heb je dit ook met gnome-shell ?
<MiKa__> ik gebruik gnome-shell
<MiKa__> is dat niet gelijk aan gnome3 dan ?
<OerHeks> gnome-shell is niet unity
<OerHeks> ja gnomeshell is zoals gnome3 verzonnen is
<MiKa__> klopt met unity heb ik dacht ik niet maar wel soms traag scrollen.
<MiKa__> zalzo unity eens proberen maar vond gnome-shell er mooier uitzien
<MiKa__> trijntje: in unity is het goed
<trijntje> klopt :https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/870569
<MiKa__> zie het thx dan maar wachten op een update en tot die tijd unity gebruiken
<trijntje> als je een launchpad account hebt kan je aangeven dat je ook last van deze bug hebt, en eventueel nog aanvullende informatie plaatsen. Hopelijk zal er dan wat aan gedaan worden
<trijntje> bovenaan staat 'also affected by this bug' oid
<OerHeks> bug bevestigen is altijd goed, idd
<MiKa__> iemand een leuke site om het menu aan tepassen
<MiKa__> ik heb daar geen account
<OerHeks> je kan myunity proberen, iets uitgebreider dna de unity plugin in ccsm
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<MiKa__> OerHeks: ga eens kijken
<MiKa__> OerHeks: het is werkbaar nu, heb je ook nog wat eyecandy stuff ? laptop van me vrouw en zou leuk zijn als een beetje van kijk dit is mooier en beter dan win7
<DarkEra-netbook> MiKa__, welke Desktop omgeving?
<MiKa__> unity
<trijntje> met compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) kan wel meer effecten aanzetten
<DarkEra-netbook> yep, wilde ik net zeggen
<trijntje> nadeel is wel dat sommige effecten niet met unity werken, waardoor je ineens zonder unity kan zitten ;)
<trijntje> dus van tevoren even een backup van je compzi.profile maken
<trijntje> (kan in ccsm zelf, onder 'voorkeuren')
<erkan^> heeft iemand ook een probleem: (thunderbird-bin:3661): Gtk-WARNING **: Kan themamodule niet vinden in modulepad: ‘pixmap’, via de terminalvenster ?
<erkan^> nadat ik heb thunderbird -ProfileManager getypt
<MiKa__> ok thx
<trijntje> erkan^: alle programmas strooien kwistig met datsoort foutmeldingen als ik ze in de terminal start, geen idee wat het betekend
<trijntje> *betekent
<trijntje> als verder alles werkt zou ik het negeren ;)
<erkan^> ja, maar kan je tog iets doen of niet, trijntje ?
<trijntje> erkan^: wat bedoel je? Ik krijg die meldingen ook als het programma gewoon werkt
<trijntje> (eog:10846): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed
<trijntje> datsoort onzin bijvoorbeeld
<erkan^> kan je die weghalen dan?
<erkan^> ik vind het irritatie dat de foutmelding er is
<trijntje> niet echt geloof ik
<trijntje> thunderbird 2>&1 /dev/null zou moeten werken
<Erik____> hallo? is er toevallig iemand die me kan helpen met het installeren van Ubuntu via een USB-stick? De handleiding wordt ik niet veel wijzer van :P
<CasW> Vertel, wat is het probleem?
<CasW> (Want wij kunnen allemaal wel helpen, daar hoef je niet om te vragen ;))
<Erik____> ik heb nu deze gelezen
<Erik____> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html#usb-copy-flexible
<Erik____> (oké :) )
<Erik____> maar ik heb momenteel een usb stick
<CasW> Waarom the flexible way? Die is (een stuk) moeilijker dan de normale manier
<Erik____> en ik heb zojuist met winrar het boot.img bestand uitgepakt naar die stick
<Erik____> ja ik doe de normale manier toch? :P
<CasW> Nee, je doet the flexible way ;) Er zijn gewoon programmaatjes, zoals unetbootin, die het voor je kunnen doen, dat is een stuk makkelijker
<Erik____> aha
<Erik____> google unetbootin :P
<Erik____> goed hij zegt kies na het herstarten in je BIOS de optie USB boot. Dit zal ik dan maar doen :P dan ben ik er vandoor hier :) bedankt he!
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<Erik____> nope, hij zei: bootmgr is  missing...
<Erik____> dus moest ik toch weer naar windows!
<CasW> Nog een keer proberen met dat programmaatje ;)
<Erik____> weer hetzelfde doen?
<CasW> Ja
<Erik____> oké
<CasW> Of eerst de hele USB-stick formatteren, kan ook helpen, misschien.
<tiempjuuh> als je in windows zit, liever dit proggie:
<Erik____> ik zie nu dat als ik die wubi toepassing start
<tiempjuuh> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Erik____> hij zegt dat dat ik ook via dat kan herstarten
<Klojum>  Vraagje: hoe kan ik de optie "Hibernate" uit het rechter systeemmenu verwijderen? Ik draai 11.10 op een laptop op een SSD, en ssd's hebben geen hibernate nodig.
<CasW> Niet makkelijk, voor zover ik weet, maar waarom zou je? Je klikt hem gewoon nooit uit ;)
<CasW> *aan
<CasW> *op
<CasW> :P
<Klojum> Nouja, soms zit je wel eens naast de 'Suspend', of de andere opties te hengsten, waardoor je zomaar op Hibernation klikt
<Klojum> En 'vroegah' had je nog de menu-editor, maar die is in geen velden of wegen te vinden
<Klojum> of moet je daarvoor tegenwoordig de dconf-editor gebruiken?
<trijntje> zou kunnen, maar ik weet niet of het er tussen staat
<trijntje> veel configuratieopties verdwijnen de laatste tijd
<Klojum> :-\
<DarkEra-netbook> dconf moet geinstalleert worden zover ik weet
<Klojum> Zover was ik al wel. Nu de rest nog.
<Guest69517> Hoe zit het met het plaatsen van een ubuntu logo / download button op een zakelijke website?
<tiempjuuh> welke zakelijke website, Guest69517?
<Guest69517> ik ben bezig met het redisignen van mijn zaklijke website
<Guest69517> ik wil klanten graag laten kennis maken met ubuntu en ze doorverwijzen naar de download pagina
<Guest69517> ik wil dus geen ubuntu verkopen
<tiempjuuh> Ik dacht dat zakelijk gedoe met Canonical moet worden overlegd
 * tiempjuuh is even weg
<Guest69517> zoals ik het zelf begreep moet ik inderdaad canocial partner worden in dat geval, en hoeft dat bij bijvoorbeeld debian niet
<Guest69517> kan iemand hier meer duidelijkheid over verschaffen?
<tiempjuuh> Guest69517: volgens mij idd zo
<tiempjuuh> omdat Ubuntu een handelsmerk is, ligt dat allemaal wat gecompliceerd
<Guest69517> ik dacht dat het mss anders zou zijn wanneer ik een download button maak (met logo van ubuntu) en gelijk doorlink naar de officiele ubuntu pagina's
<Guest69517> omdat ik dan zelf niet ubuntu logo commercieel in mijn naam of logo gebruik
<Guest69517> maarre, dan kan ik dus beter debian gaan promoten ?
<DarkEra-netbook> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Guest69517> bedankt darkera , die had ik ookgelezen
<Guest69517> ik begreep daaruit dat wanneer het commercieel is ik een overleg moet hebben en partner zou moeten worden
<DarkEra-netbook> ah dat wist ik niet... gewoon even contact opnemen met ze en om toestemming vragen
<Guest69517> bedankt, ja.. ik hoopte via deze site eigenlijk gelijk een antwoord te krijgen
<Guest69517> (/ toestemming)
<DarkEra-netbook> via dit kanaal niet, Ubuntu NL gaat daar niet over
<trijntje> wij zijn allemaal vrijwilligers, maar als je mensen puur naar de ubuntu site verwijst kan ik me niet voorstellen dat dat verboden is
<DarkEra-netbook> alles moet via Ubuntu.com en Canonical geregeld worden
<Guest69517> ik snap het, ik ben zelf zeer actief op ubuntuforums (engelstalig)
<Guest69517> maar via de zoekfunctions krijg ik enkel de trademark policy iedere x te lezen
<Guest69517> google bracht me hier
<Guest69517> in de hoop dat er andere nederlandse ondernemers zijn die hetzelfde hebben gedaan
<trijntje> We recognise that most of the open source discussion and development areas are for non-commercial purposes and will allow the use of the trademarks in this context, provided:there is no commercial intent behind the use
<trijntje>  
<Guest69517> trijntje, wat valt er precies onder commercieel gebruik?
<Guest69517> ik promoot het aan klanten , omdat ik wil dat ze het gaan gebruiken
<Guest69517> ik verkoop dan enkel mijn kennis aan de mensen die het niet willen leren , maar wel willen gebruiken
<DarkEra-netbook> verdien je er geld mee?
<Guest69517> ja .,
<Guest69517> ik verdien geld met het programmeren van bepaalde dingen
<DarkEra-netbook> dan ben je commercieel bezig
<DarkEra-netbook> zover ik weet
<Guest69517> ik verkoop geen ubuntu, dat dan wer niet
<trijntje> nou, zoals ik de link van DarkEra lees lijkt het er op dat je het logo/naam/etc mag gebruiken en er ook geld aan mag verdienen, zolang het maar duidelijk is dat er geen officiele banden met cannonical hebt
<DarkEra-netbook> stuur ze gewoon een email en wacht het antwoord af, het kan een tijdje duren eer ze antwoorden
<Guest69517> ik verwijs mensen graag door naar de gratis download en de forums voor hulp
<Guest69517> het gekke is, dat ditzelfde maar dan met debian blijkbaar helemaal geen probleem is
<trijntje> ja, mailtje lijkt me het beste, waarin je duidelijk maakt dat je mensen er alleen naar wilt verwijzen, en zelf geen directe versie of support van ubuntu aanbiedt
 * trijntje krijgt hoofdpijn van die EULA-achtige dingen, zelfs van ubuntu
<Guest69517> ok, dan zal het een mailtje worden naar canocial
<Guest69517> bedankt iig voor het meekijken
<trijntje> graag gedaan, hoewel het niet echt hielp ;)
<Guest69517> haha, nee eigenlijk niet ,..
<Guest69517> maar toch fijn dat mensen even meekijken
<Guest69517> ondertussen kan ik debian wel gewoon op die manier promoten
<Guest69517> :-)
<Guest69517> mss ubuntu ook wel idd
<Guest69517> maar debian is er duidelijker over
<trijntje> ja, ze zouden wat voorbeelden van wat wel/niet mag er bij kunnen zetten
<Guest69517> ik snap dat je bv geen logo mag jatten en je eigen naam eronder gooit
<Guest69517> naja, bedankt iig.. ik zal m;n mail afwachten
<Guest69517> back 2 code
<freek> dag allemaal, ik heb een vraagje dat hier niet helemaal thuishoort, maar ik heb al heel internet afgezocht en vind het nergens. Ik zoek een programma waarmee je een foto kan invoegen en bepaalde objecten kunt aanstippen, en die vanzelf telt hoeveel stippen er zijn aangeduid. Enig idee hoe ik hier naar moet zoeken?
<trijntje> das een lastige, geen idee
<Idroy> freek, waarvoor heb je dat dan nodig?
<Cees> firewall heel eenvoudig en basic, dat is de bedoeling, nu met 11.10 schermafbeeldingen :) http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gufw
<OerHeks> nice
<JanC> hm, if Gufw nu al een beetje bruikbaar dan?
<JanC> volgens mij is dat project dood ook?
<hansw> volgens mij is de uwf syntax op de cli niet zo heel moeilijk toch?
<hansw> lijkt vaag op agt
<JanC> de basis zeker niet
<hansw> http://sourceforge.net/projects/agt/
<JanC> maar gufw ondersteunt maar een kleine fractie van de mogelijkheden van ufw
<freek> Idroy, ik heb een stuk of 150 microscopische foto's van bladeren, en ik moet de gekleurde trichomen er op tellen..
<Cees> JanC, dat is waar, gufw is een simpele maar grafische interface
<OerHeks> via cli kan zeer goed, als je weet hoe je het hebben wilt, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/firewall-ubuntu-desktops/
<Cees> met normaal iptables kom je veel, veel, veel verder
<JanC> Cees: gufw zou simpeler kunnen als he tmeer van de ufw features ondertseunde  :P
<Cees> er is een (onvolledige) wiki over ufw http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuFirewall
<wdh> freek, je zou in een tekenprogramma zoals the Gimp met een bepaalde pengrootte een zwarte stip kunnen zetten.. er valt vast wel met één of ander tooltje te bepalen hoeveel zwarte pixels er in die foto zitten. Deel dat op het aantal zwarte pixels in één stip.. et voila :)
<wdh> maar goed.. dan moet je zelf nog uitzoeken hoe je het echt kunt doen :D
<wdh> freek, maar ik verwacht niet dat er een programma is wat precies doet wat jij wilt
<wdh> freek, hoeveel van die dingen verrwacht je per foto?
<wdh> ben je niet sneller klaar door gewoon te turven?
<wdh> even twee uurtjes kwaad maken dan ben je er vast wel doorheen
<freek> ja, het is niet zo moeilijk om zelf te tellen
<freek> het leek mij gewoon handig zo'n prog te hebben
<freek> dit is maar 1 van 5 metingen
<freek> en andere groepen moeten net helzelde doen, vandaar leek het mij interassant
<hansw> dat klinkt als een studenten opdracht :-)
<freek> het programma waarmee de foto's zijn getrokken, cell^B, bevat die tool om te tellen
<hansw> dus gewoon even met zijn allen nadenken en coden
<hansw> freek, staat het niet gewoon in de meta data van die foto?
<freek> hansw, dat is het inderdaad :)
<JanC> je kan simpel zelf extensies voor de GIMP maken hé  ☺
<hansw> bijvoorbeeld ja, en ze op de cli aanroepen :-)
<hansw> JanC, script-fu ofzo toch?
<JanC> script-fu & python-fu en zo ja
<hansw> de taal maakt geloof ik niet uit, stop er een shebang in :-)
<JanC> (script-fu is een soort LISP- of SCHEME-dialect, dacht ik)
<freek> ik ben helaas nog maar net gestart met ubuntu, ik zou niet weten wat doen...
<hansw> freek, wat voor opleiding doe je?
<hansw> JanC, ah, slrn achtig iets?
<JanC> ik heb hier een heel goede uitleg over GIMP scripting, maar weet niet of die on-line beschikbaar is
<JanC> hansw: slrn gebruikt S-expressions, of zoiets, dacht ik?
<hansw> heb er nooit echt naar gekeken, alleen gebruikt
<freek> hansw, bio-ingenieur, veel met computers leren we daar niet doen..
<hansw> freek, neem aan dat je wel de basis heb om een taal iets te laten doen omdat je zelf eigenlijk wel weet wat je wil uitrekenen?
<freek> bedoel je programmeertaal?
<JanC> http://gimpbook.com/scripting/ --> Akkana's tutorial voor het zelf schrijven van GIMP plugins
<hansw> heb nog een gimp boek liggen in de kelder, maar dat is erg oud
<JanC> ook van Akkana?
<hansw> die online site is wel goed,
<hansw> JanC, geen idee, ooit gewonnen met een review
<hansw> volgens mij was gimpbook.com de basis ervoor
<JanC> “Beginning GIMP: From Novice to Professional” 1e ed. 2006, 2e ed. 2009
<hansw> zou hem kunnen zijn ja
<hansw> denk nog een versie ervoor, uit 2004 ofzo
<OerHeks> leuk, boekenkastvulling
<JanC> ouder ken ik enkel “Grokking the GIMP”
<hansw> OerHeks, ik heb de boekenrecensie applicatie voor het oude nl.linux.org geschreven, we hadden afspraken met leveranciers zoals wrox
<JanC> van een andere auteur
<hansw> JanC, ik denk dat die het is ja
<hansw> jups, met die maan op de cover
<JanC> hansw: sudo apt-get grokking-the-gimp  ;)
<JanC> eh, + install er nog ergens tussenin
<OerHeks> E: Kan pakket grokking-the-gimp niet vinden
<OerHeks> :(
<hansw> hehe
<JanC> de boeken van Akkana zijn jammer genoeg niet open source, maar aangezien ze nu weet dat die uitgeverij dat bij anderen wel toelaat, heeft ze nu een punt om daar opnieuw over te onderhandelen bij de volgende uitgave  ;)
<JanC> OerHeks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grokking-the-gimp (tot natty dus)
<OerHeks> jah, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/grokking-the-gimp ik zie het
<JanC> maar goed, dat boek was gewoon totaal outdated ook
<hansw> klopt
<OerHeks> ja, dat is Frontpage98 ook ..
<JanC> 11 jaar oud  :P
<JanC> OerHeks: daar worden ook geen boeken meer voor geschreven, hoop ik?  ;)
<OerHeks> :-D
<hansw> lol
<OerHeks> boekenkastvulling, JanC, boekenkastvulling
<JanC> je wil The GIMP uit 2000 echt niet meer gebruiken, lijkt me
<JanC> en ach, Apress is meestal niet overdreven duur met hun boeken
<hansw> zo, heel langzaam sluipt de kerst in huis
<hansw> sorry, offtopic
<OerHeks> inbrekers hansw ? poortje in je firewall open ?
<hansw> ja, man met een lange baard
<OerHeks> drop -j
<hansw> ldrop, dan kun je hem later op zijn bakkes timmeren :-)
<erkan^> wat is een sneltoets dat ik kan Toepassingen / Locaties openen (11.10) ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-30
<Neoliticum> Hallo
<Neoliticum> Ik wilde linux installeren op mijn d partitie maar dan moet ik iets koppelen.
<Neoliticum> Wie kan mij helpen?
<OerHeks> ja
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-01
<idefix> how come whenever I try to install plugins from a website it won't work? I can only install from the repos!
<CasW> Dit is een Nederlands kanaal ;)
<idefix> oh sorry, ik ben in de
<idefix> precies
<CasW> :P
<CasW> Wat werkt er dan precies niet?
<idefix> meestal werkt het niet
<CH_> Shockwave of zo?
<idefix> http://game.zylom.com/servlet/Entry?g=4&s=4689&nocache=1322726250166
<idefix> het is maar een dom spelletje
<idefix> misschien moet je die helemaal wel niet willen spelen
<CasW> Misschien niet. :P Maar goed, je krijgt geen foutmeldingen of zo?
<CasW> En wat voor file probeer je te installeren, .deb?
<idefix> ik heb het nog niet geprobeerd maar meestal als ik het probeer lukt er iets niet
<idefix> het lijkt wel alsof er ergens in mijn PC een klein kinkje in de kabel zit
<CasW> Wat lukt er dan precies niet?
<idefix> hij zegt "no suitable plugins were found"
<CasW> Ik moet weg, sorry, doei!
<idefix> OerHeks, jij hebt altijd van die goeie antwoorden hierop...
<idefix> heeft iemand hier verstand van wine?
<erik_k> Enig sinds. Licht er aan wat de vraag is.
<dennis___> hallo
<dennis___> kan iemand me helpen?
<erik_k> Vast wel. Waar mee?
<dennis___> ik wil een besmette usb in ubuntu wipen maar welke software van het centrum moet ik gebruiken?
<commandoline> hmm, is 'gewoon' formatteren niet genoeg?
<erik_k> Je bedoeld dat je een usb stik heb en dat daar besmette bestanden op staan? Dan is formatteren met fat of fat32 genoeg.
<erik_k> Je kan het doen met Schijfgereedschap (Disk Utility) of GParted.
<dennis___> nee, ben bang dat het virus of maleware actief blijft is voor win ik wil de hele disk wipen zodat ik zeker weet dat ie schoon is maar daar was een tool voor in ubuntu?
<dennis___> formatteren is alleen geschikt maken om te lezen, ik wil alle gegevens van de usb schrijf wissen
<erik_k> Formatteren zou hier gewoon voldoende voor moeten zijn. Alles wat er eventueel opstaat word dan niet meer herkend en kan dan ook geen schade meer doen.
<commandoline> volgens mij is formatteren inderdaad voldoende. Wat je wil kan wel: http://askubuntu.com/a/17650
<commandoline> maar zorg dat je wel echt begrijpt wat je doet, een foutje daar en je harddisk is gewist i.p.v. je usb-stick.
<dennis___> een goede vriend van me zegt me dat formatteren de usb alleen operationeel geschikt maakt om te gebruiken op het betreffende systeem wil je veilig werken dan moet je een wipe uitvoeren maar ik weet niet met welke software
<erik_k> Echt wipen is dat je alles op 0, 1 of random zet. De link die commandonline net gaf verwijs naar een uitleg hiervoor.
<erik_k> Deels heeft die vriend ver gelijk, maar omdat de verwijzing naar het stukje kwaadaardige code weg is kan het niet meer zonder meer worden gevonden en wat uitvreten.
<dennis___> ja dat klopt ik zag dat
<dennis___> maar die vriend van me zegt dat er ook software is die dat doet in centrum ergens in tools of beveiliging maar kan niet vinden
<OerHeks> als je g
<OerHeks> als je gparted gebruikt, de partitie verwijderd, en opnieuw aanmaakt, dan schrijft hij een nieuwe MBR
<OerHeks> je kan verder zoeken naar een ander tooltje, maar dat is onzin.
<dennis___> ok
<dennis___> is het ook zo dat je eerst een ext3 of ext 4 en daarna een fat32 moet maken om zeker te  zijn of kan je gelijk fat32 maken?
<szal> compleet uitnullen met dd, daarna opnieuw partitioneren
<commandoline> gewoon gelijk fat32
<dennis___> waar vind ik dd?
<dennis___> ik ben noob
<szal> omdat gewoon formatteren géén bootblockvirussen verwijdert
<commandoline> szal, als gparted idd de mbr overschrijft, zou dat genoeg moeten zijn?
<OerHeks> partitioneren wel, szal
<szal> commandoline: normaal overschrijft GParted de MBR niet
<szal> dennis___: in de terminal -> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXY <- device node moet je zelf uitvinden (de X en de Y), de stick mag niet gemount zijn daarbij; zó lang lopen laten tot dat ie hetzelf tot een einde komt, hoogstwaarschijnlijk met een erreurmededeling (geen spatie of zoiets)
<dennis___> klinkt ingewikkeld
<dennis___> ik ben helemaal niet bekend met ubuntu
<dennis___> ik wil alleen zeker wetenb dat usb schoon is
<dennis___> of linux
<dennis___> @szal heb je van dat dd commando een link met meer uitleg?
<szal> wat voor uitleg heb je daar nodig?
<erik_k> terminal en geeft het commando "man dd".
<szal> idd
<szal> of als je KDE hebt, in Konqueror or ReKonq 'man:/dd
<szal> '
<dennis___> en device node is waar usb stick op is gemount?
<szal> nee
<szal> USB-stick aansteken -> direct terminal openen -> dmesg | tail <- dat vertelt je de device node, moet je dan nog '/dev/' daarvoor zetten
<szal> zonder de [] natuurlijk
<szal> en als je de stick al met de filemanager geopend hebt, dan moet je die nog 'safely remove'n voordat je dd uitvoert
<dennis___> ok
<dennis___> ben zo terug
<dennis___> dmesg is used to examine or control the kernel ring buffer.
<szal> en?
<dennis___> ik ben niet bekend met dat commando en zie alleen mijn ip etc wat heeft dat met usb te maken?
<szal> huh?  mss kan je de commando en output even op een pastebin opslaan? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Michel_> goedendag, vraagje; hoe kan ik weten hoe mijn sd kaart heet, en of die gemount is?
<szal> hoe jouw SD-kaart heet?
<szal> device node of disklabel?
<szal> of mountpoint?
<Michel_> zoals sdb sda
<szal> device node dus -> dmesg | tail <- zo vroeg mogelijk na het aansteken
<Michel_> voor alle duidelijkheid, ik ben deze handleiding aan het volgen: http://www.geexbox.org/geexbox-for-embedded-devices-booting-on-pandaboard/
<szal> .oO( niet dat GeeXboX hier supported was.. )
<Michel_> ik werk in ubuntu hoor
<szal> alleen voor de duidelijkheid, hoor ;) - zolang je binnen *buntu bent, is het nog geen probleem
<Michel_> oke
<Michel_> uhhm
<Michel_> Ik moet in fdisk mijn grote aan geven, hoe zeg ik 100mb?
<Michel_> want ik kan in  sectors kiezen
<szal> fdisk/cfdisk/parted zijn niet erg precies wat de greootte betreft
<szal> sectorgrootte is normaal 512 B -> do the math
<Michel_> ik moet een kleine boot partietie maken
<Michel_> van 100mb
<Michel_> ik doe eerst (n) daarna (p) en daarna moet ik de eerste waarde van de sector kiezen. maar warom kan ik niet "0" kiezen?
<szal> dennis___: komt er nog iets?
<szal> Michel_: omdat 0 de MBR is mss?  gaat 1?
<Michel_> nee ik kan pas kiezen vanaf: 2048
<szal> geen idee dan..  mss zal een grafisch tool hier beter werken -> gparted
<Michel_> hoe kan ik het hele device formatteren?
<dennis___> @szal is er voor het uitnullen met dd een grafische tool in het centrum van ubuntu?
<szal> dennis___: ik ken er geen, wat is het probleem met de terminal?
<dennis___> ik kom er niet uit
<dennis___> is er geen how to op net?
<szal> ik heb je toch de exacte commando gegeven (behalve de device node, die moet je er zelf inzetten)
<Michel_> Ik moet een laatste sector aan geven, dus van 2048 tot..... en dat moet intotaal 100mb zijn. hoe weet ik dit?
<Michel_> Kan ik zeggen 100m
<szal> Michel_: [13:46:16] <szal> sectorgrootte is normaal 512 B -> do the math
<Michel_> Ik krijg dan dat de waarde buiten bereik ligt. maar de sdkaart is 4gb
<szal> en als je 2048 B sectoren neemt?  (alleen een idee; mss de verklaring voor de '2048' boven)
<Michel_> dat doet hij wel
<Michel_> hoe groot is de partitie nu?
<Michel_> kan ik niet zeggen eerste sector 2048
<Michel_> en daarna 2de sector +100m?
<szal> dennis___: nog eens van tevoren -> stick aansteken -> wachten tot de popup komt die je vraagt wat je ermee wilt doen, maar GEEN actie uitvoren -> terminal openen (als die nog niet open is) -> dmesg | tail | pastebinit -> URL geven die eruitkomt
<Michel_> Ja dat lukt!
<Michel_> moet ik nu herstarten op de nieuwe partiets te zien? of is dat neit nodig?
<szal> eerst moet je die partitie formatteren
<Michel_> oke
<Michel_> het is nu gelukt om beiden partiets te maken.
<erik_k> @dennis__: Ik kom net nog een leuke korte methode tegen om de mbr van een usb stick te herstellen. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-a-new-mbr-to-your-usb-flash-device/
<Michel_> nu heb ik nog een vraag
<Michel_> nu moet ik dit doen: Extract rootfs.tar.bz2 onto the data partition
<szal> erik_k: die lost niet het probleem op de device node uit te vinden ;)
<Michel_> mijn bestand staat in downloads. hoe pak ik dit aan?
<szal> Michel_: huh?  (clear as mud)
<Michel_> szal: wat bedoel je?
<szal> Michel_: wat bedoel je met aanpakken?
<Michel_> ik heb mijn bestand uitgepakt
<Michel_> en daarna zeggen ze: Extract rootfs.tar.bz2 onto the data partition. Dit doen ze met: tar xjf rootfs.tar.bz2 -C /mnt
<Michel_> maar dit lukt mijn niet.
<erik_k> szal: Sorry, maar "dmesg | tail" geeft mij ook geen device node van mijn usb.
<erik_k> verhip. Als ik tail weg laat staat hij er wel ergens tussen.
<szal> 'tail' geeft je de laatste messages, als er intussen nog iets anders bij is gekomen, is het natuurlijk mogelijk dat de USB inmiddels verder boven staat
<erik_k> @dennis__: je usb erin steken en dan het commando "dmesg" zal de  device node vindbaar moeten zijn. Anders "sudo fdisk -l" (l is kleine L). Of een geheel anderren manier is via schijfgereedschap, links de usb selecteren en dan staat de  device node achter apparaat.
<Michel_> szal: dus ik weet niet hoe ik iets moet uitpakken naar mijn partitie
<szal> Michel_: unzip/gunzip/bunzip2/tar?
<burn> weet iemand of ESP en NAT-T in de Ubuntu 11.10 kernel zitten?
<burn> 'k Heb wat last met de laatste shrew soft vpn client
<rolo_> hallo allemaal
<rolo_> ik heb een oude laptop waar ik ubuntu op wil installeren
<tiempjuuh> hoe oud
<OerHeks> ik zou zeggen: doen
<rolo_> ik wete niet hoe ou dmaar er zit maar 1.4 ghz op
<tiempjuuh> Ubuntu ondersteunt veel dingen al automagisch, gewoon proberen dus :)
<OerHeks> 1 GHz CPU en 1 GiB RAM heb je nodig, en een fatsoenlijke videokaart voor gnome3
<CasW> Of Unity
<tiempjuuh> Broadcom moet apart worden geinstalleerd, dat gaat simpel, maar dan heb je tijdelijk bedraad internet nodig
<OerHeks> ligt eraan welke broadcom ..
<rolo_> dus mijn specs zijn niet voldoende voor ubuntu ?
<tiempjuuh> jawel, maar verwacht er geen flitsende snelheden van ;)
<OerHeks> Xubuntu of Luuntu is lichter
<OerHeks> of Lubuntu
<rolo_> nee dat ik gewoon normaal films en videos kan kijken zonder dat ik ze per frame moet bekijken
<tiempjuuh> dat gaat je niet lukken ;)
<tiempjuuh> oer, is Lubuntu ook lichter voor de videokaart?
<OerHeks> single core 1,4 ... flash zal ook wel haperen, zonder goeie videokaart
<OerHeks>  je kan het beter proberen
<rolo_> ik heb er weinig vertrouwen in ik zat meer te denken aan puppy linux
<tiempjuuh> beter lubuntu
 * tiempjuuh gaat essen
<joris> puppy linux is te gek voor dat soort computers
<RootsEcho> ok
<RootsEcho> on board video aanzetten na installatie van een extra AGP kaart
<RootsEcho> de 'orignal' wer gede-activeerd...
<RootsEcho> ideeën  iemand?
<RootsEcho> het is zo erg dat ik niet eens weet waar te beginnen
<RootsEcho> behalve hier de vraag droppen...
<RootsEcho> ;)
 * RootsEcho is even neuzen wel, intussen door eventuele opties...
<OerHeks> boot in recovery, en dan dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (dacht ik zo uit mijn hoofd)
<RootsEcho> klinkt als een plan
<RootsEcho> dus dank
<RootsEcho> ga er mee stoeien,  later weliswaar
<OerHeks> zijn beide kaarten van nvidia/ati ?
<RootsEcho> on board geen idee
<RootsEcho> heb er net een sapphire bij geprakt
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<RootsEcho> en ja ATI
<RootsEcho> hm
<RootsEcho> spannend
<RootsEcho> gaat beetje mijn kennis te boven nu
<RootsEcho> heb die ubuntu bak nog niet lang draaien
<RootsEcho> heb wel vriendje met goeie know how
<RootsEcho> maar  's bellen ook
<RootsEcho> hm OerHeks...ik hoop je te kunnen raadplegen als m'n makker er is...
<RootsEcho> deze red ik effe niet ;)
<OerHeks> standaard nouveau driver moet wel werken
<RootsEcho> gaan t zien
<OerHeks> succes
<RootsEcho> ok dankje
<RootsEcho> wie weet tot binnenkort
<RootsEcho> :)
<Guest17011> Hoe sla ik email adressen op in Opera?
<OerHeks> heeft opera een email-client in zich ? ( ik heb opera nooit geprobeerd)
<OerHeks> ja dus > http://www.opera.com/browser/tutorials/mail/setup/#account-setup
<Aegir> Het  mailen gaat goed zowel verzenden als ontvangen, maar ik kan emailadres niet opslaan
<Aegir> OerHeksk ga de side bekijken.
<OerHeks> dat staat hier, contacts > http://www.opera.com/browser/tutorials/mail/contacts/
<Aegir> Aegir (has quit)
<viezerd> over 3 jaar zie je nieuwe hype dat alle browsers ingebouwde mail hebben ..
<OerHeks> ingebouwde PDF, Mail, IRC, Twitter, Facebook, TV ...
<OerHeks> en daarna verdwijnt het os, je hebt alleen je browser nodig :-D
<viezerd> opera heeft zelfs irc (al lang) ingebouwd
<viezerd> grappig wel hoe je ziet dat
<viezerd> allerelei opera dingen overgenomen worden
<FOAD> Als ik mijn telefoon aan een USB snoer hang dan wordt deze niet ge-automount. Dit geldt overigens ook voor mijn MP3 speler.  Hoe los ik deze fout van [K]ubuntu op?
<FOAD> Externe HD's worden wel herkend.
<FOAD> dmesg laat ook zien dat de computer de externe apparaten ziet.
<CasW> Kan je ze wel handmatig mounten?
<FOAD> Hoe?
<FOAD> Vertel maar even de mount cmdline, want die snap ik nooit.
<CasW> mkdir /tmp/temporyMountPoint; mount $path_to_device /tmp/temporaryMountPoint
<FOAD> Nee.
<CasW> Nee? Wat is de error?
<FOAD> mount: /dev/sdh: unknown device
<CasW> /dev/sdh? Je weet zeker dat dat het pad is? (mp3-sticks zitten altijd in /media)
<Gotiniens> FOAD, ik begreep dat je een android hebt?
<FOAD> Dat heb je goed begrepen.
<Gotiniens> mijn android bied niet standaard zichzelf aan als usb disk
<Gotiniens> dus dan valt er ook niks te mounten
<OerHeks>  Development USB Debugging aan en USB settings mass storage ..
<misnix> met ubuntu 10.04 en cheapo android 2.3 tab: usb aansluiten, menu knop, notifications, usb connected, turn on usb storage
<misnix> oh, maar zegt het voort, dit wil/kan onze arme foad niet lezen :-)
<misnix> pad is bij mij  /media/A
<misnix> misschien iets voor Cugel
<misnix> ach, misschien heeft Cugel me ook op ignore. oerheks misschien? :-)
<OerHeks> ik weer niet hoe het er voorstaat, misnix , ik kan ook niet meekijken want ik heb gene android.
<misnix> OerHeks, maakt mij niet uit hoor ;-)
<misnix> maar geef het maar door, wellicht werkt het bij hem ook zo
<Cugel> Ik ignore je niet misnix, ik was er niet.
<misnix> 't was maar een idee
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-02
<JapyDooge> verdacht rustig hier vandaag
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo allemaa, weten jullie misschien wat je moet doen als je laptop totaal niet meer opstart?
<MrChrisDruif> Gisteravond deed hij het nog gewoon, vanochtend deed 'ie alleen checken of er een boot-medium in de cd-rom zat, maar verder deed hij niets meer
<MrChrisDruif> Heey StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Hallo allemaal, weten jullie misschien wat je moet doen als je laptop totaal niet meer opstart?
<MrChrisDruif> Gisteravond deed hij het nog gewoon, vanochtend deed 'ie alleen checken of er een boot-medium in de cd-rom zat, maar verder deed hij niets meer
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Hallo allemaal, weten jullie misschien wat je moet doen als je laptop totaal niet meer opstart?
<MrChrisDruif> Gisteravond deed hij het nog gewoon, vanochtend deed 'ie alleen checken of er een boot-medium in de cd-rom zat, maar verder deed hij niets meer
<StefandeVries> Hmm, is de laptop oververhit geraakt of hevig tegenaan gestoten?
<JapyDooge> da's niet zo mooi
<JapyDooge> en wat doet 'ie nu?
<JapyDooge> tikt 'ie
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou het niet weten StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Hij doet verder helemaal niet. Geen geluidjes, niets
<StefandeVries> Kan je nog in het BIOS komen?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij ook niet, maar kan ik pas zometeen weer checken. Hij reageerde in ieder geval nergens op
<MrChrisDruif> Ik wilde zometeen met een Ubuntu CD proberen op te starten, kijken of dat werkt =(
<MrChrisDruif> En anders mooie gelegenheid om Arch te installeren ;-)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Mja, vervelend is het wel.
<StefandeVries> Maar een reden of oorzaak zou ik je niet kunnen geven.
<MrChrisDruif> Reden of oorzaak maakt me niet al te veel uit, een oplossing heb ik meer aan ;-)
<StefandeVries> Zonder oorzaak geen probleem en dus geen oplossing, maar inderdaad..
<StefandeVries> Geen idee :(
<JapyDooge> als hij echt helemaal niets meer doet
<JapyDooge> dan lijkt het me een hardwareprobleem
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: klinkt als hard drive failure?
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: ziet je BIOS je harde schijf nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe kan ik dat checken?
<JanC> in je BIOS kijken?
<JanC> of er daar een harde schijf zichtbaar is
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, ik gooi er wel een Ubuntu CD in, want volgens mij reageert hij verder niet op input
<MrChrisDruif> Maar moet ik vanavond of morgen even kijken
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: mogelijk is de aansluiting van je harde schijf gewoon losgekomen...
<Snicksie> wat is het probleem MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Joepie, laptop openschroeven =)
<MrChrisDruif> Snicksie: laptop start niet meer op
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: meestal kan je bij je harde schijf via een "luikje" onderaan
<MrChrisDruif> Je weet maar nooit, maar ik heb een Sony Vaio
<JanC> dat luikje heeft meestal 2 normale schroefjes
<MrChrisDruif> vgn-fw21e
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal als ik weer thuis ben kijken, hopelijk lost dat het op.
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien ook kijken of ik het wat kan afstoffen
<JanC> Sony en sommige andere "grote merken" durven namelijk wel eens "speciale" schroeven gebruiken voor de laptop zelf
<JanC> een ster met 5 kanten e.d.
<MrChrisDruif> Torx?
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals ik zeg, ik ga wel kijken vanavond =)
<MrChrisDruif> Bedankt voor advies in ieder geval
<JanC> ik weet niet wat Sony tegenwoordig gebruikt, maar er zijn tientallen van die rare klanten-pest-schroeven in omloop
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: mogelijk moet je gewoon de disk even uithalen en dan terug goed vastduwen
<JanC> als het dat is heb je geluk  ;)
<JanC> mogelijk is je disk ook gewoon stuk...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik hoop het wel
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zou kut zijn =')
<JanC> maar wel normaal gedrag van een HDD  ;)
<JanC> die gaan allemaal vroeg of laat stuk  ;)
 * JanC had er ooit eentje die het na minder dan een maand opgaf
<MrChrisDruif> Wat issie nu? 3 jaar oud ofzo...
<JanC> gelukkig zat die in een RAID en was nog onder garantie natuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Wordt gesouffleert dat het bijna 4 is
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: dus geen wettelijke verkopergarantie meer, maar sommige disks mogelijk wel nog fabrikantengarantie
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom, iets over MTBF van zoveel uur toch?
<JanC> MTBF is gewoon een gemiddelde, dat zegt niks  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> En de term klopt trouwens niet eens
<JanC> er is ook geen officiële manier om het te berekenen vziw
<MrChrisDruif> Officieel niet, maar je hebt wel "gemiddeld verbruik" per jaar
<JanC> niemand doet een gemiddeld gebruik
<MrChrisDruif> (Nou val ik niet onder gemiddeld natuurlijk, maar voor hun wel ;-)
<JanC> maar je moet gewoon kijken op de site van de fabrikant v/d HDD, meestal hebben die een tooltje om de fabrieksgarantie op te zoeken op basis van het serienummer
<MrChrisDruif> Eerst maar gewoon hopen dat hij het weer gaat doen als ik hem even open gehad heb =)
<JanC> meestal kan je dan ook meteen een RMA-formulier invullen en zo  ;)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: idd.
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: trouwens, in de BIOS kijken is ook een goed idee
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: als die een HDD ziet werkt de HDD wel
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, moet ie daar eerst heen gaan ;-)
<JanC> ik ben zeker dat je online ergens kan vinden wat de BIOS hotkey van Sony is
<JanC> IBM heeft daar zelfs een speciale toets voor  :P
<Snicksie> gewoon allemaal omstebeurt induwen :p
<Snicksie> F10, F2, esc, F12, ... zijn volgens mij vrij standaard
<JanC> Snicksie: als je BIOS iets als Ctrl+Alt+Ins gebruikt kan dat wel even duren voor je het vindt  :P
<JanC> (en dat was geen fictief voorbeeld, maar wat een oude PC van me gebruikte)
<MrChrisDruif> "Hold down F2, this will take you into BIOS. On some computers it might be the DEL key, or F1."
<JanC> stond in die tijd overigens nog mooi in de BIOS manual(!), gelukkig
<JanC> waar is de tijd dat je nog een heel boekje over je BIOS bij elke PC kreeg...  :P
<Snicksie> tja, mijn pc heeft geen bios ben ik bang van... at least toch niet bij mijn weten ><
<JanC> Snicksie: dat kan, als die een ander type firmware heeft...
<MrChrisDruif> Snicksie: heeft ie EFI?
<Snicksie> yep MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, was CoffeeBook toch?
<Snicksie> yep
<JanC> CoffeeBook?
<Snicksie> ik noem mijn macbook een CoffeeBook sinds ik er eens koffie aan heb gegeven :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik las het in Snicksie´s introductie bij het Beginners Team
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, ik ben er weer even vandoor
<pjotter> Dag allemaal! Waar kan ik de standaard "clearlooks" iconen vinden?
<pjotter> Ik zoek gewoon een leuk icoontje voor een starter op mijn bureaublad
<OerHeks> ik kan niet meekijken, heb KDE, maar deze staan ergens in  /usr/share/themes/Human-Clearlooks/  ?
<pjotter> Nee, helaas. Daar staat wel een Clearlooks map. Maar daarin zitten geen icoontjes
<pjotter> Ik heb hier wel een usr/share/pixmaps
<pjotter> Maar daar lijken vooralsnog de iconen van geïnstalleerde apps in te staan
<pjotter> Nu ik toch bezig ben: Is er een snelle manier om alle iconen op het bureaublad kleiner te maken?
<pjotter> O pardon, ik zie het al. Het zit in Nautilus.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-03
<Helen_> Oohps, hier mag ik geen vragen meer stellen begrijp ik?
<Helen_> kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik het best ubuntu op mijn netbook kan installeren?
<OerHeks> via Cd of usbstick
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopOneiric
<Helen_> hoi oerheks, ik heb via http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-netbook-remix-install/ al 4x een usb stick gemaakt en bij stap 3 (toetsenbord) krijg ik een crash bericht
<OerHeks> ubuntu netbook remix bestaat niet meer. netbook is opgegaan in de gewone ubuntu iso
<Helen_> oh ok, ga jou link proberen, thanks
<OerHeks> succes
<Helen_> Bij schijfruimte krijg ik de mededeling: "er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd. Gelieve dit te herstellen vanuit het schijdindelingsmenu" Waar vind ik dit menu? Moet ik weer helemaal eruit en naar geparted?
<OerHeks> nee, terug gaan en gehele schijf gebruiken, of aangeven welke partitie je gaat gebruiken
<Helen_> ik wil ubuntu naast windows 7 installeren, als ik de gehele schijf gebruik, veeg ik win 7 dan niet weg?
<DarkEra-netbook> yep, als je dat doet is win 7 idd weg
<DarkEra-netbook> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop
<OerHeks> ja, dan moet je een partitie kleiner maken, dit doe je het beste via windows 7 zelf.
<OerHeks> die geeft zelf aan, hoeveel max
<Helen_> ik heb vooraf win 7 kleiner gemaakt maar de vrijgekomen ruimte herkent ubuntu niet.
<OerHeks> als die vrije ruimte ook omgezet is naar een partitie, dan moet je die partitie ook even verwijderen
<Helen_> Nee heb ik juist niet gedaan
<Helen_> Morgen of liever... straks ga ik weer verder, nu ben ik moe en ga naar bed
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik een .jar file openen in de terminal?
<tiempjuuh> pfff
<tiempjuuh> moment
<tiempjuuh> java -jar geloof ik
<lord4163> yup bedankt :)
<lord4163> mijn snelstarter krijg ik niet werkend
<lord4163> :(
<tiempjuuh> welke
<tiempjuuh> in de starter?
<lord4163> als ik een starter maak op het bureaublad
<tiempjuuh> klopt
<tiempjuuh> je moet slepen vanuit de dash
<lord4163> ik wil ./jbinup/JBinUp.jar snel kunnen starten :(
<tiempjuuh> slepen naar bureaublad
<lord4163> 10.04 user :)
 * tiempjuuh gaat ontbijten
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<tiempjuuh> rechtsklik op bureaublad toch?
<lord4163> ja maar als ik er op klik gebeurt er niets.
<lord4163> misschien moet ik hem als terminaltoepassing zetten
<lord4163> gksu java -jar /home/fabian/.jbinup/JBinUp.jar
<lord4163> nee werkt ook niet -_-
<lord4163> aah toch wel :)
<lord4163> terug
<trijntje> hoe kan je in de terminal het absolute geheugengebruik van een proces opvragen, dus niet een % van mem
<CasW> Hoe vraag je dat percentage op?
<trijntje> nouja, dat staat in top bijv, of in ps aux
<oCean> in top staat ook de VIRT en RES size, waarbij de RES de resident omvang is. de VIRT zit ook shared libs etc in
<trijntje> oja, stom.
<trijntje> raar proces, VIRT is > 2G, RES is 558
<CasW> Welk programma?
<trijntje> yacy
<trijntje> n op java gebaseerde p2p zoekmachine
<Dicky__> hallo
<Dicky__> ben ik nu in het support kanal?
<CasW> Ja, precies
<CasW> Wat is je vraag?
<Dicky__> ik heb net ubuntu geinstaleerd maar kan geen wired verbinding maken
<Dicky__> ik heb al geprobeerd om manuel in te stellen
<CasW> Terwijl je wel zeker weet dat de kabel het doet?
<Dicky__> maar het werkt niet
<Dicky__> hij deed het net nog op windows
<Dicky__> * nu op andere computer
<CasW> Welke Ubuntu gebruik je? Ubuntu 11.10?
<Dicky__> 10.10
<Dicky__> had windows xp
<CasW> Kan je in een terminalvenster ("start" -> accessoires -> terminalvenster) het commando "ifconfig" uitvoeren en de tekst die je dan te ziet krijgt plakken op http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<Dicky__> heb het uitgevoerd maar kan  niet plakken want heb geen internet op de ubuntu comp.
<Dicky__> kan wel even proberen via usb over te zetten
<CasW> Ohja... :P Opslaan in een bestand, op een usb-stickje zetten en dan
<CasW> Inderdaad
<Dicky__> hoe kopier ik een png in paste.ubuntu.com
<CasW> Een png? Dat is niet de bedoeling :P Die tekst (van ifconfig) kan je gewoon selecteren, rechtsklikken, kopiëren, of selecteren, ctrl+shift+c (die shift moet helaas wel)
<CasW> En dan plakken in een tekstbestand
<CasW> Maar anders, voor een png, heb je dacht ik picpaste.org
<CasW> Sorry, picpaste.com
<Dicky__> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-uuiVOEhA.png
<CasW> Je lijkt daar gewoon online te zijn...
<Dicky__> en toch heb ik geen internet...
<CasW> Maar heb je twee ethernetpoorten op je pc? Of heeft hij ook draadloos internet?
<Dicky__> ook draadloos
<CasW> Oké.
<CasW> Probeer eens het commando "ping http://google.com" uit te voeren?
<Dicky__> niks
<CasW> Oké, ctrl+c
<CasW> Probeer dan 's "ping 174.36.222.236"
<misnix> ping http://google.com gaat niet werken, ping google.com wel
<CasW> Oké, dat wist ik niet :P
<Dicky__> in de browser? want crtl+c doet niks
<misnix> je bent nooit te jong om te leren ;-p
<CasW> ctrl+c stopt die ping
<CasW> (En dan kan je dus weer een nieuw commando invoeren)
<misnix> kortom in de terminal: ping 174.36.222.236
<Dicky__> gedaan
<Dicky__> krijg je
<Dicky__> 64 bytes from 174.36.333.236: icmp.....
<misnix> dan moet je bij je networking opgeven welke dns server(s) je gebruikt, oftewel waar 174.36.333.236:wordt vertaald naar google.com
<misnix> je netwerkverbinding is ok
<CasW> Precies, alleen wordt deze niet vertaald naar google.com ;) (Ik wist alleen deze, het is een spelletjessite :P Maar door alleen het IP te gebruiken, omzeil je de beveiliging bij mij op school)
<misnix> nou, als voorbeeld ;-p
<CasW> P'sies
<misnix> ping of suicide
<Dicky__> en nu?
<misnix> je netwerkverbinding is ok
<misnix> nu moet je bij je networking opgeven welke dns server(s) je gebruikt, oftewel waar 174.36.333.236:wordt vertaald naar google.com
<misnix> je provider heeft je dns server(s) normaal gesproken
<misnix> kan ook zijn dat die al in je router zijn ingesteld, dan kan je het ip adres van je router opgeven
<anthony> hallo
<Guest6863> ik heb een usb 250 giga byte schrijf op mijn computer aangesloten
<Guest6863> ik heb met live cd ubuntu xubuntu gparted geopend en hij ziet 240 giga maar kan media niet laden
<Guest6863> ik kan geen partietie aanmaken enn niet aankoppelen mounten
<Guest6863> ik heb dus zichtbaar sda en sdb (usb 350)
<Guest6863> heb commando sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb gegeven en hoe lang moet ik wachten voor reactie?
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> ik heb een probleempje met grsync
<StefandeVries> Guest6863, gezien de grootte van de schijf kan dat makkelijk een uur of enkele uren duren.
<lord4163> Als ik op start druk gaat hij alle bestanden weer openen...
<lord4163> Op mijn eigen computer kijkt hij alleen welke nieuw zijn en die download hij dan
<lord4163> ik heb de zelfde opties....
<lord4163> kan iemand mij helpen?
<Guest6863> Guest6863, gezien de grootte van de schijf kan dat makkelijk een uur of enkele uren duren. Maar kan ik voortgang zien nu zie ik niets alleen terminal met comando regel en cursor
<misnix> nee
<misnix> en nee
<lord4163> oke doei dan :)
<StefandeVries> Guest6863, nee, dat kan niet.
<misnix> maar ik kan dat alleen voor mezelf beantwoorden ;-p
<Guest6863> hoe weet ik wanneer die klaar is?
<misnix> dan krijg je weer een prompt
<StefandeVries> Guest6863, als-ie klaar is krijg je een melding met hoeveel bytes er geschreven zijn en met welke gemiddelde snelheid.
<misnix> als er verder niets staat is het gelukt
<StefandeVries> Jup.
<Guest6863> kan ik dan de media usb mounten en partietie maken of hoeft dat niet meer?
<StefandeVries> Je moet dan eerst een partitie maken voor je die kunt mounten.
<misnix> je kan alleen partities maken op niet gemounte schijf
<Guest6863> ik wil er een fat32 partietie op zetten nadat ik klaar ben met dd
<StefandeVries> Dat is mogelijk.
<Guest6863> nu krijg ik nog melding dat media niet gekoppeld is
<Guest6863>  maar als ie klaar  is kan ik hem wel koppelen niet waar?
<StefandeVries> Nadat je een partitie gemaakt hebt; ja :)
<Guest6863> ok
<Guest6863> kan gewoon met gparted?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Guest6863> 250 giga via usb2 hoeveel mb/sec is dat?
<Guest6863> kan ik uitrekenen hoe lang het duurt
<Guest6863> is usb2 512 mb/sec?
<StefandeVries> Is het een grote of kleine externe schijf?
<StefandeVries> De theoretische snelheid is overigens vaak niet de daadwerkelijke snelheid.
<Guest6863> zo'n kleine compacte van 250 giagbyte
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<Guest6863> externe
<StefandeVries> ik denk dat die met zo'n 10-20 MB/s schrijft
<StefandeVries> Maar ik kan je geen exact getal geven.
<Guest6863> komt zo neer op 3,5 uur
<StefandeVries> Ja, inderdaad, ruwweg.
<Guest6863> of ergste geval 6uur
<Guest6863> is er ook een grafisch programma van commando dd
<Guest6863> tooltje?
<Guest6863> ik ghoorde van wel
<Guest6863> ?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord :)
<Guest6863> doen jullie schrijven wissen altijd via terminals?
<Guest6863> ook usb?
<StefandeVries> Ik persoonlijk wel.
<StefandeVries> Tenzij ik bezig ben met een installatie, dan doe ik het via het partitioneringsprogramma.
<Guest6863> kan een windows virus een verborgen linuxvirus bevatten en die over kan slaan op je linux?
<Guest6863> want op mijn 250 gigabyte usb schrijf is 10 gigabyte verbruikt en grootste deel is linux is dat omdat ik een live cd uitvoer?
<StefandeVries> Nee, Linux is onvatbaar voor Windowsvirussen
<StefandeVries> En er kan geen werkend Linuxvirus in een Windowsvirus verborgen zitten, dat tot uiting kan komen
<Guest6863> ok
<Guest6863> dus dat doet het systeem die linux ruimte maken van 10 giga
<Guest6863> wel raar dat ik van een 250 giga grote schrijf maar 240 kan  gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Die 250 GB telt met megabytes van 1000 bytes, in plaats van de echt 1024. Daardoor ontstaat het verschil :)
<StefandeVries> Marketingvoordeel.
<Guest6863> ok
<Guest6863> lekker
<Guest6863> ik ben echt beginneling op ubuntu
<Guest6863> noob
<StefandeVries> Dat maakt niet uit, daar zijn we voor hier. ;)
<Guest6863> ik heb ubuntu gekozen omdat ik die schrijf echt wilde wissen van alles
<Guest6863> hoop dat het lukt
<Guest6863> dit is de eerste keer dat ik commando gebrui
<Guest6863> op een PV 2 giagabyte welke ubuntu versie kan je beste voor gebruiken?
<Guest6863> pentium V
<Guest6863> ik gebruik nu xubuntu
<StefandeVries> Hoeveel RAM-geheugen heeft die computer?
<Guest6863> heb begrepen dat dat de lichtste versie is
<Guest6863> die je het beste op oudere computers kan draien
<Guest6863> draaien
<Guest6863> 2 gigabyte
<StefandeVries> Pentium 4, 2GiB RAM..
<Guest6863> 2 gigabyte ram
<StefandeVries> Xubuntu is een goede keuze.
<StefandeVries> :)
<Guest6863> pentium V 2 gigabyte ram
<Guest6863> v=vijf
<StefandeVries> Maar de Pentium 5 heeft nooit bestaan ;)
<StefandeVries> De Pentium 4 wel.
<Guest6863> ok
<Guest6863> als ik opstart zie ik PV staan
<Guest6863> asus PV
<Guest6863> wat is het verschil tussen sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda en  dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda?
<CasW> De pentium 5 is de architectuur waarop Pentium D en M gebaseerd zijn, volgens mij ;)
<Guest6863> nee ik bedoel verschll tussen null en zero
<CasW> Het lijkt erop dat /dev/zero geen EOF-teken stuurt en /dev/null wel (cat /dev/zero blijft lopen totdat je het afbreekt, cat /dev/null stopt meteen)
<Guest6863> dus welke kan je gebruiken om de schrijf te wissen
<StefandeVries> /dev/zero
<Guest6863> dan doe ik het goed
<CasW> Ja, /dev/zero stuurt een hele hoop 0'en. Lijkt mij.
<StefandeVries> Ja, NULL-bytes.
<CasW> 0'en, dus :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar geen getallen, bedoel ik te zeggen.
<StefandeVries> NULL-bytes is daarvan een explicietere weergave
<Guest6863> hoe bedoel je geen getalen?
<CasW> Oké, precies.
<Guest6863> hij gaat de schrijf uitnullen toch
<Guest6863> dus alles vervangen door 0
<CasW> Ja, maar er komt niet de hele tijd "0" te staan, maar 0 (daar zit verschil in ;))
<Guest6863> maar uitkomst van beide is xyz in/out
<StefandeVries> Je schijf zal hoe dan ook gewist zijn als dd klaar is. ;)
<Guest6863> en dan moet je partitie maken nietwaar om te mounten
<StefandeVries> Klopt :)
<lg188> hallo, ik heb een server thuis staan voor test doeleinde
<StefandeVries> En wat is daarmee? :)
<lg188> ja ik wilde ubuntu server instaleren
<lg188> en ja
<lg188> ik weet totaal niet hoe ik em opgestart krijg.
<lg188> ja knopje induwe ma dan gebeurt er niet uitzonderlijk veel
<lg188> en ja er zou windows server opstaan ofzo iets
<lg188> ma da weet ik nie zeker
<lg188> dus? waar start ik?
<StefandeVries> Iemand?
<tiempjuuh> waarvoor StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Het probleem dat lg188 beschrijft.
<tiempjuuh> Hoe heb je de cd opgestart?
<rork> server aan het netwerk hangen, opstarten,  kijken of die een ip krijgt
<tiempjuuh> gebrand*
<lg188> ik heb een cd
<lg188> die steekt er nu in
<lg188> en oh zal even proberen
<lg188> en hoe weet ik als die in het netwerk zit ?
<lg188> ik bedoeld ip krijgt
<tiempjuuh> Wacht even
<tiempjuuh> beschrijf eens duidelijk wat je wilt, wat je weet, en wat je wilt weten
<rork> inderdaad :)
<tiempjuuh> En wat je hebt ;)
<lg188> Okay, ik wil uittesten
<tiempjuuh> Wil je Windows Server behouden?
<lg188> ik zou graag een dedicated server voor minecraft/teamspeak3 en nog andere dingen hebben als hij werkt
<lg188> en ik zou liever de ubuntu hebben
<tiempjuuh> Moet je Minecraft niet spelen met Java
<tiempjuuh> in dat geval installeer je beter de ubuntu desktop
<tiempjuuh> die heeft java, en wss ook wel ondersteuning voor Minecraft servers
<lg188> ubuntu desktop?
<lg188> okay
<lg188> kan die met usb booten?
<lg188> of hoe kan da kijken?
<lg188> zien
<lg188> opvallend is het gebeep
<lg188> als hij opstart
<tiempjuuh> je kunt inderdaad van usb opstarten
<lg188> en na een tijdje gat da weg
<tiempjuuh> wat zijn de specificaties van je computer?
<lg188> en als ik er een hdd uithaal, dan beep die weer
<lg188> ik heb geen idee, der hangt nergens een sticker op waar ik dat kan zien
<lg188> of welk type dat het it
<lg188> is*
<lg188> zichtbaar 25-30Kg
<lg188> enigste wat ik vind
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> Heb je je een beetje ingelezen in Ubuntu (weet je hoe het ongeveer werkt, foto's bekeken, installatieinstructies gezien?)
<lg188> ook een rood lampje betekt iets slecht he?
<lg188> en ja ik heb al een paar jaar met ubuntu gewerkt ja
<OerHeks> een hdd eruit halen, dat hij gaat piepen ...
<lg188> maar wild gamen dus ben ik terug overgestapt naar windows
<lg188> ja OerHeks
<tiempjuuh> zet die hdd erin, of een andere, en steek je usb erin
<OerHeks> heb je er wel een scherm aan hangen ?
<tiempjuuh> druk op F8, ESC, de knop voor het boot select screen
<misnix> de luidspreker doet het :-)
<tiempjuuh> of of natuurlijk, niet allemaal ;)
<tiempjuuh> misnix: mooi
<OerHeks> als je echt niet weet wat voor server het is, zul je hem open moeten maken, type moederbord
<lg188> ik heb een scherm, toetsenbord ethernet naar laptop
<lg188> en 2 power kabels
<lg188> mhm
<tiempjuuh> het is een laptop
<lg188> 2 hdds
<lg188> heb als een gewisselt
<tiempjuuh> 2 hdd's in een laptop ?
<lg188> en ze steken beneden van nul naar 5
<lg188> nee
<lg188> in de server
<tiempjuuh> oh
<lg188> elke 72GB
<OerHeks> klinkt als RAID/SCSI
<lg188> scsi
<OerHeks> dan mis je nog 3 schijffen ..
<lg188> oh noo
<lg188> serieus?
<misnix> 4
<lg188> 0-5 gaan er in
<OerHeks> ja, raid gaat niet zo werken, dan zou je de raidbios moeten omzetten naar raid0-1
<lg188> en de andere hebben 0-8
<lg188> ik ga hem eventjes open doen
<lg188> of proberen toch
<lg188> oh dit is dom
<lg188> ram is eruitgehaal
<OerHeks> zou dat doen ja, dan weet je waar je moet zoeken voor manuals
<OerHeks> ow cool
<lg188> wow
<lg188> instruction manual zit erbij
<lg188> opgeplakt
<OerHeks> netjes
<OerHeks> dat deed ik ook met de vista-cd :-D
<lg188> en uhm, die blank dingen tellen niet als vervanging van die andere hdds?
<tiempjuuh> lg188: een server op de kop getikt?
<tiempjuuh> waar?
<OerHeks> welk type staat er op de manual ?
<OerHeks> 'kale' servers zijn zat te krijgen, zonder ram en hdd ..
<tiempjuuh> OerHeks: was benieuwd, of ie niet opgelicht was ;)
<lg188> van mijn pa gekregen
<lg188> en wacht t is niet echt volledige manual
<lg188> 't is meer een overzicht van wat wat is en hoe je t moet aansluiten
<lg188> los onderdeel gevonde
<lg188> weet niet waar t moet
<lg188> een kooelplaat
<lg188> en redelijk veel pinenen
<lg188> rond de 20
<OerHeks> sterkte met je server :-D
<lg188> aha gevonde waar em in moet
<lg188> en de ram steekt er ook in
<lg188> nu zou em moeten draaien. ook is er geen rood lampje meer
<OerHeks> geen rood lampje, keetje tippel werkt, zou opa zeggen.
<tiempjuuh> :)
 * tiempjuuh is jaloers, wou dat pa zijn i7 aan tiempjuuh gaf :p
<tiempjuuh> Out`Of`Control has left this server (Quit: Konversation terminated!).
<tiempjuuh> Konversation :D
<StefandeVries> "De grond onder een deel van de parkeergarage van winkelcentrum 't Loon in Heerlen is de afgelopen uren weggezakt. Daardoor is een 5 meter breed gat geslagen van een halve meter diep. Dat zei burgemeester Paul Depla zaterdag."
<StefandeVries> Nu is er geen weg meer terug.
<tiempjuuh> nope
<tiempjuuh> maar je zit in het hulpkanaal, beste StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Jouw off-topic reactie op de quit-message van Out OF Control bracht me in verwarring.
<tiempjuuh> sory
<tiempjuuh> +r
<lg188> een pxe server
<lg188> via lan
<lg188> hoe?
<lg188> nvm
<lg188> even iets anders proberen
<lg188> moet usb opstart mss via bios geactiveert worden?
<tiempjuuh> jap
<lg188> ok
<OerHeks> ik hoop voor je dat die server booten van usb ondersteund.
<lg188> ik heb geen idee eigenlijk
<lg188> ik krijg cd ook nie geboot
<lg188> maar die zag er beetje in slechte staat i
<lg188> is
<pvandewyngaerde> iemand met een nederlandstalige KDE hier aanwezig ?
<lg188> scsi bios is niet geinstaleerd
<lg188> nope
<lg188> kan da kwaad dan ?
<tiempjuuh> nope, wel een kde programma ;P
<OerHeks> pvandewyngaerde, ja, KDE nl
<OerHeks> 4.7.3
<pvandewyngaerde> OerHeks:  kan je even klikken op het onderste panel, rechts voor de instellingen, meer instellingen,  en zeggen of je ziet staan Paneel maximalieren of annel maximaliseren
<pvandewyngaerde> aneel
<OerHeks> paneel uitlijning, zichtwaarheid, max en minimaliseren idd
<OerHeks> zichtbaarheid*
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, bij mij staat de derde van onder te beginnen "aneel maximaliseren"
<OerHeks> ja
<pvandewyngaerde> zie jij dus ook dat er aneel maximaliseren staat, zonder p van paneel ?
<OerHeks> Paneel zou dat moeten zijn, --aneel_maximaliseren
<OerHeks> LoLz
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, dan geef ik dat door voor correctie
<OerHeks> gefeliciteerd, u heeft een vertaal bugje gevonden.
<OerHeks> of dit door vertaling, of door de andere inhoud op die regel komt, kan ik niet zeggen
<OerHeks> er zou een icoontje moeten staan, lijkt me ?
<pvandewyngaerde> het icoontje staat er bij mij
<djk500> weet iemant een goeie gratis cursus voor ubuntu(linux)
<pvandewyngaerde> een pijltje naar links, en een pijltje naar rechts
<lg188> Temperature violation detected
<OerHeks> tilde heeft een untu cursusje geschreven, jan stedenhouder een boek, en er is de ubuntu manual, en er is ook nog een maandblad full circle magazine, deze maand nr 55
<lg188> dus die wordt te warm
<lg188> of schakelt te snel uit daardoor?
<misnix> openmaken en stofhappen
<lg188> aha
<lg188> waar?
<lg188> cpu?
<OerHeks> http://tille.garrels.be/training/ubuntu/  http://www.janstedehouder.nl http://ubuntu-manual.org/ http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<misnix> tsja, als je toch bezig bent...
<OerHeks> als je engels verstaat, kan je ook rondhangen in #Ubuntu, daar komen veel vragen en antwoorden voorbij
<OerHeks> Temperature violation detected, dat kan van alles zijn, de bios die een paar harde schijffen mist....
<OerHeks> er was ooit een ppa voor proliant ..
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/content/hp-proliant-server-certified-canonical
<lg188> ik heb nu ubutnu live cd insteke
<lg188> en ik vind geen partities
<lg188> kweet niet omdat het een oude distro is
<lg188> of omdat het scsi schijven zijn
<OerHeks> het is raid, dus je zult in de raid bios de boel moeten instellen
<OerHeks> niet naar raid toe, maar JBOD of raid0
<lg188> raid bios ?
<lg188> hoe ?
<OerHeks> tja, en zoek zelf de manual op hoe je dat doet.
<lg188> k en
<lg188> die schijven
<lg188> swapen tijdens runtime kan toch geen kwaad veronderstel ik?
<lg188> die zijn er toch op gemakt rite?
<lg188> aha
<lg188> gefunden
<lg188> wait da is mijn usb
<lg188> ik zit nu in mij bios
<lg188> en het was raid bios ?
<lg188> die ik moest aanpassen?
<lg188> gevonden. cd-disk en geen usb support
<lg188> waant
<lg188> 2003
<lg188> zo oude server
<lg188> mensen merci voor de hulp
<lg188> morge, verder proberen
<OerHeks> ja
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-04
<mandje> is het zo dat het soms wel, soms niet werkt om meerdere externe usb disks via een hub op 1 usb port aan te sluiten?
<JanC> mandje: lijkt me vooral soms een probleem als de hub en/of de disks geen eigen voeding hebben
<JanC> anders zou dat in theorie altijd moeten werken
<mandje> oh.. ik ben redelijk verbaasd.
<JanC> het wordt er wel niet sneller op natuurlijk
<mandje> dus een NAS met maar 1 usb port kan je vanuit gaan dat ie toch meerdere externe disks kan hebben?
<JanC> ja
<JanC> maar de NAS software kan misschien maar één extra disk verwerken natuurlijk
<mandje>  :)  dat wist ik niet. bedankt JanC
<JanC> als dat hardcoded is ipv. dynamisch...
<mandje> ja daar kan natuurlijk toch nog een beperking in zitten.
<mandje> maar puur technisch/theoretisch is er altijd hoop.
<JanC> mijn NAS heeft er gene probleem mee, dacht ik (mogelijk omdat grotendeels dezelfde software op verschillende modellen gebruikt wordt)
<mandje> welke heb jij dan?
<mandje> (ik wil er 1 aanschaffen)
<JanC> wel, ik heb het nooit getest, maar afgaande op de web UI is er sprake van meerdere mogelijke "USB shares"
<JanC> mandje: het model dat ik heb is mogelijk niet meer in productie, maar het is een ReadyNAS NV+
<JanC> sowieso verwacht ik dat fabrikanten die NAS devices met > 1 USB-aansluiting verkopen hun software dynamisch maken (dat is makkelijker dan voor elk model hardcoded een aantal vast in te stellen ;) )
<mandje> ja dat zou goed kunnen. je hebt er dan 1 van Netgear. ik check even het manual van een Sitecom md 253/254. die is zo schandelijk goedkoop met 50 euro.
<JanC> die zal wel geen plaats voor 4 hot swappable disks hebben voor die prijs, gok ik  ;)
<JanC> mandje: een plug-computer met Debian erop of zo lijkt me ook een optie dan (iets duurder, maar je kan er een "normaal" OS op draaien en configureren zoals je wil)
<mandje> wat is een plug-computer?
<JanC> een computer + voeding ter grootte van een stevige voeding, die je gewoon in het stopcontact plugt
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug_computer
<mandje> ik zat idd ook al te kijken naar een Qnap NAS beest met 4 disks en alle goodies waar je dan al richting server mee zit. maar das dan 528 euro.
<JanC> dat is inclusief disks, hoop ik?
<JanC> of is het zo'n professionele?
<JanC> normaal heb je diskless 4-bay NAS vanaf +/- 300 of iets minder zelfs
<JanC> 300 €
<JanC> vb.: http://www.alternate.be/html/product/Behuizingen_extern_Netwerk/Synology/DS-411slim/564455/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=NAS&l2=NAS is 279 €
<mandje> http://www.qnap.com/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=179
<mandje> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/270705/qnap-ts-439-pro-ii+-turbo-nas.html#tab:prices
<JanC> en http://www.alternate.be/html/product/Behuizingen_extern_Netwerk/QNAP/TS-410_Turbo_NAS/371529/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=NAS&l2=NAS is 309 €
<JanC> mja, high-end Pro model?  ☺
<JanC> vergelijk met http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/246552/qnap-ts-410-turbo-nas.html
<JanC> die is bij de goedkoopste winkel zelfs maar 265 € dus
<JanC> (dan kan je nog even een betere winkel nemen als je wil)
 * JanC zou eigenlijk graag een 4-bay NAS barebone met een ARM A8 of A9 of zo erin en open source drivers willen  ;)
<mandje> ja idd. maar ik kwam bij high end pro geval uit vanwege dat je dan voorlopig ruim voorzien bent en dat het met een Atom uitgebreid kiezen is in die qpkg extensions waarmee je richting server gaat.
<JanC> je kan "altijd" zelf software compileren ook natuurlijk, maar goed
<mandje> daarom vind ik jouw idee van die plug pc of iets waarmee je zelf mini server kan bouwen ook heel interessant.
<JanC> nu, SATA is altijd een stuk sneller dan USB2 natuurlijk
<JanC> en RAID over 2 USB disks is nu ook weer niet je dat
<JanC> vooral niet als die op dezelfde poort zitten...
<mandje> dan wordt het zielig.  ;)
<mandje> plug-computer heeft naast usb hooguit een eSATA he?  SheevaPlug+
<JanC> afhankelijk van model ja
<JanC> eSATA is even snel als SATA natuurlijk
<JanC> (het is gewoon SATA met een andere stekker die het elektrisch veilig maakt om die in/uit te pluggen op een draaiende PC)
<mandje> ik zit nu te kijken naar een zuinige moederbord/cpu om dan toch maar zelf een router/nas/server te gaan bouwen. tips?
<anthony2011> hallo
<anthony2011> ik heb gister een 250 hd ext usb uitgenulled met  dd if=/dev/zero en nu heb ik er een msdospartitie met fat32 van gemaakt maar kan niet mounten
<anthony2011> hij zegt dat disk locked is
<anthony2011> hoe kan ik ublocken?
<anthony2011> unlocken
<erkan^> hoi, ik kan toetsenbord --> sneltoetsen niet aanpassen: picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_op_2011-12-04_14_46_27-CQrczm71.1323006588.png . kan iemand me helpen?
<erkan^> hoi, ik kan toetsenbord --> sneltoetsen niet aanpassen: picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_op_2011-12-04_14_46_27-CQrczm71.1323006588.png . kan iemand me helpen?
<sandertje> hey
<erkan^> dus niemand weet mijn vraag? )-:
<sandertje> ik heb ooit OpenFTD geïnstalleerd vanuit source.... aangezien dat nu al een tijdje verboden is door de rechter, wil ik het verwijderen.... echter, hoe deïnstalleer je iets dat je vanuit source gecompiled hebt?
<sandertje> een snelle search op 'openftd' geeft zowel dingen in mn homefolder (de download en installatie-folder) als /usr/local/*
<sandertje> kan ik dan alles gewoon keihard verwijderen, of gaat dat problemen geven?
<unityhater> hallo heb vraagje
<unityhater> kan ik in nieuwe ubuntu unity uitschakelen ?
<unityhater> (werk ook niet graag met kde of gnome 3)
<unityhater> wil het lieft met gnome 2 werken
<erkan^> je kan Gnome Classic instellen, je hebt daarvoor gnome-shell nodig
<unityhater> vind die optie niet
<unityhater> in vorige ubuntu kon ik dat bij het inloggen
<erkan^> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<unityhater> en heb 5 min met unity gewerkt in vorige versie en het dan maar op classic gezet
<unityhater> euhm er draait al gnome op (unity)
<unityhater> en gnome shell = gnome 3
<unityhater> kan ik gewoon gnome 2 installeren ?
<erkan^> volgens me is dat niet meer mogelijk
<unityhater> ah en ken jij distro's waar dat wel nog kan ?
<erkan^> Debian
<unityhater> mhh heb ik al mee gewerkt daar werkte men grafische kaart niet deftig
<unityhater> zelfs na instaleren closed drivers
<unityhater> heb het klaargekregen
<unityhater> gewoon gnome 2 zelf geinstaleert
<erkan^> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (incl. Gnome 2) is ondersteuning tot 2015
<unityhater> ah dn instaleer ik die gewoon :)
<unityhater> bedankt
<JanC> tot 2013
<JanC> en de 2d-variant van gnome shell heeft voorlopig een gnome2-achtig uiterlijk...
<erkan^> computerserver tot 2015, JanC ?
<JanC> server ja, desktop niet
<JanC> en unity/gnome is desktop uiteraard
<erkan^> ok
<Lostsouls> Ik ben inmiddels gewoon over op XFCE ( op mijn laptop ) bevalt prima tot nu toe.
<mandje> ik denk maar hier voor te gaan JanC:  http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/290417/hp-proliant-microserver-n40l.html?tti=2&pti=21&ct=B2C     heeft een actieprijs momenteel.
<JanC> ziet er wel interessant uit idd.
<mandje> met wat freubelen is er zelfs ook meer dan 4 hdd in te proppen.
<JanC> is er wel plaats voor 4 disks in dat ding?
<mandje> ja, standaard al 4. leuke review en reacties-thread bij de voorloper de n36l.  http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/269639/hp-proliant-microserver-n36l.html#tab:reviews
<JanC> dat lijkt me een ouder model, maar idd. erg leuk  ☺
<JanC> mandje: nu nog een ARM-versie daarvan...  ;)
<JanC> HP ging toch ARM blade servers maken, niet?  waarom dan geen nieuwe versie hiervan?  ☺
<JanC> mandje: http://popey.com/blog/2010/12/30/hp-proliant-microserver-fun-with-ubuntu/
<JanC> Alan heeft er ook zo één zie ik net  ☺
<mandje> wat is dan het voordeel van ARM?
<JanC> stroomverbruik vooral
<JanC> al is dat tegenwoordig ook wel minder een issue, zeker aangezien dat ding in feite een laptop-CPU heeft
<mandje> idd.  dat zint me wel.
<JanC> het idee was gewoon om tijdens "idle" helemaal zo goed als niks te verbruiken...  ;)
<mandje> ik snap je ambitie. :)
<JanC> data disks uit en een low power flash disk als systeemdisks, dan de CPU op << 1 W
<JanC> met wat geluk haal je zo zelfs de officiële norm voor "standby", terwijl je systeem toch 100% functioneel blijft  ;)
<JanC> (die norm is 0.5W totaal verbruik, en dat is misschien nog wat ambitieus voorlopig)
<JanC> maar goed, als je kijkt naar de gemiddelde digitale TV decoder in België, die in "standby" 15W verbruikt  :P
<mandje> gaaf.    mij lijkt het wel een plan om er virtual servers op te gaan draaien.  in die thread hebben ze het over VMWare ESXi. daar moet ik nog me nog over inlezen.
<JanC> mandje: kan evengoed met libvirt + kvm (of virtualbox, als je dat verkiest)
<JanC> of Xen, of LXC, of ...
<JanC> kan inderdaad interessant zijn als je vb. webserver wil draaien ook, en die afschermen van de fileserver
<mandje> ja met virtualbox ben ik al lang bezig. dacht dat dat ESXi mss een nieuw concept zou kunnen zijn.
<JanC> ESXi is VmWare
<JanC> heb je ook wel al eens van gehoord, gok ik  ;)
<mandje> ja natuurlijk. daar begon het bij mij mee.
<JanC> maar de "native" way in linux/Ubuntu is in feite via kvm, met libvirt als framework om alles te beheren
<mandje> ok. me nog maar half in verdiept. virtualbox was te verleidelijk.  ;)
<mandje> tja, virtuele wensen. een load-balancing, fail-over router distro als zeroshell.net. een voip pbx distro. dat freenas mss...
<JanC> mogelijk ga je dan wel extra RAM nodig hebben  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, afhankelijk van hoe hard je alles gebruikt
<lordzett> hallo ppl
<lordzett> vraag. installeer ubuntu op een laptop van een vriend van mij en de gfx card doet het niet zo als het hoord
<JanC> lordzett: het is nuttiger als je zegt wat er precies fout gaat (en wat je eventueel al geprobeerd hebt om het op te lossen)
<JanC> en eventueel ook info over de specifieke hardware, als je die hebt
<lordzett> na niet veel geprobeerd zo goed ben ik er niet is
<lordzett> ik had bijd e systeem info gekeken en ook nog ff het beeldscherm instellingen te veranderen
<lordzett> ff op de doos kijken welke gfx card er in zit
<JanC> lordzett: en probeer even om in begrijpelijk Nederlands te schrijven als je kan  ;)
<lordzett> ik doe men best
<lordzett> de laptop heeft een SIS MIRAGE3+  gpu. deze wordt niet goed gebruikt kan alleen vga nivo halen dat loopt niet lekker
<CasW> Oei, SIS. Dat is meestal niet zo goed ondersteund...
<lordzett> nee merk het
<lordzett> ik net verkondigen dat ubuntu zo lekker loopt op bijna alles
<lordzett> hij draaide windows7 en dat was bagger traag
<lordzett> das balen
<lordzett> maar is er wel een oplossing?
<OerHeks> helaas, een laptop videokaart is niet te verbeteren :(
<lordzett> hmm maar kan je ook niet handmatig de waarden instellen zodat di iig ietsbeter werkt? bedoel op de icons na klikken knippert het aardig veel
<JanC> lordzett: SiS is crap
<JanC> zelfs op Windows
<JanC> lordzett: heeft die laptop een mini-pci(e) die geschikt is voor een grafische kaart?
<JanC> (ik gok van niet)
<lordzett> ik (vrouw van lordzett) vraag het even aan mn man die is even eten halen
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> en ik heb er helemaal de ballen verstand van hihi
<lordzett> hij zegt van niet
<JanC> ach, ergens verstand van hebben is iets wat je leert door te proberen  ☺
<lordzett> ben er weer oerheks hoezie?
<lordzett> nee deze laptop kan dat niet aan
<lordzett> das het probleem ook
<lordzett> naja de resolutie is niet zo het probleem maar het geknipper op de  icons na selecteren is gaar.
<lordzett> tis wat
<lordzett> snap je ook niet dat iemand nog sis gebruikt
<lordzett> snap je ook niet dat iemand nog sis gebruikt?
<lordzett> kan je niet zelf waarden invoeren zo als resolutie en ferq.?
<JanC> lordzett: volgens mij mag je blij zijn als een SiS kaart überhaupt bruikbaar is onder linux  :-/
<lordzett> damn it
<lordzett> balen
<lordzett> net zijn pc helemaal opnieuw gemaakt onder ubuntu
<JanC> de driver is erg afhankelijk van het VGA BIOS, en mijn ervaring vertelt me dat de VGA/VESA-extensies op SiS hardware even buggy is als de hardware zelf  :-(
<lordzett> oww
<JanC> onder Windows valt dat enigszins te omzeilen door de drivers
<JanC> onder linux ook, in theorie, als iemand de nodige info krijgt van SiS...
<lordzett> das echt jammer
<JanC> er zijn een paar netbooks met SiS graphics geweest, mar de drivers daarvoor waren enkel specifiek voor dat model & de bijhorende linux-versie...  :-(
<lordzett> want ubuntu is ook erg top voor laptops
<JanC> mja, mits goede drivers...
<lordzett> erg jammer
<lordzett> eigelijk moet dat op de site van ubuntu. heb je een sis kaart. fuckoff..
<JanC> lordzett: het lijkt er op alsof SiS tegenwoordig niet of nauwelijks nog geïnteresseerd is desktops & laptops, of hoogstens enkele niche-markten, dus ik verwacht niet meteen verbetering...
<JanC> mja, dat zal Canonical niet doen, want dan krijgen ze nooit meer de kans iets voor SiS te doen
<JanC> maar een goede hardware-check-database zou wel leuk zijn
<JanC> al is dat erg moeilijk op te stellen
<lordzett> kan je niet gewoon niet uitlezen de verschillende waarden?
<JanC> lordzett: sommige waarden kan je in theorie uitlezen voor een beperkte werking (met VESA bijvoorbeeld), maar als het BIOS *ook* stuk is...
<lordzett> jha das waar
<lordzett> ben geen coder dus weet niet alles
<JanC> ik heb hier een all-in-one PC met SiS die ik ooit gratis gekregen heb voor ubuntu-be
<JanC> het ding is in de praktijk jammer genoeg redelijk waardeloos dus  :-(
<JanC> en heeft me uren gekost
<JanC> zonder resultaat
<lordzett> das heel naar te horen
<lordzett> zo jammer dat dit in deze tijd nog kan
<lordzett> iig janc bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-26
<steven____> Ik denk dat ik bij offtopic moet zijn voor een vraag over lua, niet?
<steven____> ok laat maar zitten... ik ga wel op een andere plek op zoek. succes nog
<hitesa> hi peeps
<hitesa> is there any it demand in netherlands?
<trijntje> maybe in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<hitesa> thanks
<bert__> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<bert__> ik krijg het maar niet voor elkaar om umbutu er goed op te krijgen
<trijntje> bert__: ik dacht dat je problemen met je videokaart had?
<bert__> klopt als ik het installeer krijg ik dus maar een kwart beeld en grote letter type
<bert__> ik krijg de normale beeld niket
<bert__> niet
<bert__> k heb het via cd via installer geinstalleerd via cd  allemaal dezelfde resultaat
<trijntje> heb je gedaan wat ik gisteren zei, stuurprogramma installeren?
<yellabs> ik zie toevallig jullie chat, is er in de bios geen optie om meer mb aan de video toe te wijzen ?
<yellabs> of een ander video kaartje erin zetten ?
<yellabs> of, bij boot opties lagere resolutie kiezen ?
<yellabs> ubuntu live cd opties..
<bert__> ander video kaart geen optie
<OerHeks> meer geheugen toewijzen aan videokaart? nooit gezien.
<bert__> hogere resolutie zeker
<yellabs> wat voor computer is het? ( merk -type )
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk is het gewoon een kwestie van de driver installeren, geen gedoe in de bios nodig
<trijntje> bert__: softwarebronnen -> tabblad extra stuurprogramma's in het geinstalleerde systeem
<yellabs> nvidia kaart .. ?
<OerHeks> bert__, probeer eens je monitor in eigen menu te resetten
<bert__> asus zelf samen gebouw
<yellabs> dvi of vga , kan ook nog
<bert__> vga en hdmi
<yellabs> heb je hem op de vga poort ?
<bert__> ja op de hdmi staat de tv maar daar hetzelfde resultaat
<bert__> ik heb een idee ik haal eerst hdmi stekker eruit dan installeren kijken wat ie dan doet
<yellabs> trijntje geeft aan driver installeren , wat voor kaart is het ?
<bert__> gforce 9500 gt
<yellabs> probeer het inderdaad even zonder hdmi erin en alleen op de pc monitor
<bert__> ik probeer het nu tot later
<yellabs> succes
<yellabs> straks moet hij de drivers van nvidia gaan installeren..  , is dat automatisch ( restricted drivers ) of moet je die nog steeds handmatig installeren ?
<yellabs> leuk klusje voor hem.. LOL
<yellabs> helaas batterij is op ( accu )
<yellabs> groetjes
<yellabs> have a nice night
<yellabs> :)
<bert__> hier ben ik weer
<bert__> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> en, driver gelukt?
<bert__> de hdmi stekker eruit gehaald
<bert__> nu is het goed maar zoek ik een email prog waar ik de instellingen en mails van office kan impoteren
<OerHeks> Thunderbird is wel een aardige email client, maar of die alle instellingen kan mporteren, durf ik niet te zeggen.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-27
<NoirX> hoi
<lg188> Goeie morgen, ik heb problemen met mijn hostname en een mail server
<lg188> sendmail stuur me al dagen een mail met de error dat die geen qualified hostname kan vinden, en als ik een volledige hostname als hostname neem, dan flipt de rest
<lg188> het probleem zit hem erin denk ik dat ik een router heb tussen steken...
<lg188> Het geheel is een rare situatie, dus kan zijn dat ik niet alles duidelijk is uit men uitleg.
<lg188> Het geheel is een rare situatie, dus kan zijn dat ik niet alles duidelijk uitleg in men vraag.*
<Jeeves_> lg188: Het gaat om de hostname in het from-adres
<lg188> Jeeves_: eh dat kan zijn, maar hoe los je dat dan op?
<Jeeves_> een juiste hostname aan je machine geven
<Jeeves_> of sendmail vertellen dat ie de hostname moet ombouwen
<Jeeves_> of nullmailer installeren
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> reverse dns kan het ook wezen he
<Maikel> vi /etc/hostname en vi /etc/hosts
<Maikel> en voor die reverse dingen moet je bij je isp wezen
<Jeeves_> Dat kan ook nog
<Willem> hallo
<OerHeks> wauw, darktable 1.1 is uit met geo-tagging :-D
<OerHeks> dank u pm de bruin ! > http://tips-linux.net/blog/darktable-1-1-released-with-numerous-new-features/
<jpjacobs> darktable is cool :)
<OerHeks> in ppa:pmjdebruijn/darktable-release-plus zit ook lensfun
<OerHeks> ik heb hem net een mail gestuurd, vind hij altijd leuk.
<leo_> goede middag, ik heb het volgende probleem; The partion is misaligned by 512 byts
<leo_> iemand?
<OerHeks> Hoe groot is de HDD, leo_ ?
<OerHeks> kun je de output plakken van " sudo fdisk -l  " op paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> ik zoek op jouw error en lees dat het een afrondingsfout is in gparted
<leo_> de totale grote incl. windows ?
<OerHeks> fdisk -l geeft alle disken en partities weer
<leo_> sry, krijg even een klant, kom over een 20 min. weer online.
<OerHeks> kee
<leo_> ben er weer.
<leo_> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 121601 cilinders, totaal 1953525168 sectoren Eenheid = sectoren van 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Schijf-ID: 0xdf5e3c10   Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem /dev/sda1   *          63   614405924   307202931    7  HPFS/NT
<leo_> Partitie 1 begint niet op een fysieke sectorgrens: /dev/sda2       614406144  1953521663   669557760    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<leo_>  l
<leo_> hoi
<leo_> (moest trouwens voor het commando fdisk -l inloggen als root)
<OerHeks> kun je dit plakken op paste.ubuntu.com ? dan komt het netjes onder elkaar te staan
<OerHeks> ja klopt, dit moet met beheerdersrechten
<leo_> oke
<leo_> wat moet ik invullen bij poster ?
<OerHeks> dat mag je zelf weten :-)
<leo_> heb het geplakt
<OerHeks> oke, plak de url hier
<leo_> de browser zit schuin boven in het beeldscherm, en het lukt me niet om hem naar beneden te slepen
<OerHeks> ai, houd ALT vast en klik je window, dan kan je hem sleepen
<leo_> bedankt
<leo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391728/
<OerHeks> er zitten nog meer snufjes in gnome 3, houd de windows toets vast voor quick help
<leo_> super, bedankt
<OerHeks> ow beiden zijn windows partities...
<OerHeks> er zit dus een gap tussen, dit is niet schadelijk, denk ik.
<leo_> ik had ubuntu dus niet op een windows partitie moeten zetten met wubi ?
<OerHeks> dit staat los van wubi, hoor !
<leo_> maar een aparte partitie moeten aanmaken
<OerHeks> wubi maakt een virtuele schijf aan in ntfs, dat staat hier los van.
<leo_> ik heb win xp, win 7 en ubuntu
<leo_> alles op 1 schijf
<leo_> eerst windows beide geinstalleerd en toen ubuntu
<OerHeks> jouw probleem met windows komt ook voor in ubuntu, dan pakt Gparted cylinders i.p.v. Megabytes, zie deze vraag/antwoord >>>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/134023/file-system-is-not-clean-the-partition-is-misaligned-by-1024-bytes
<leo_> bij een win partitie in
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of/hoe windows dit op moet lossen.
<OerHeks> omdat partities niet overlappen, kanhet geen kwaad denk ik.
<OerHeks> ik vermoed, dat je winxp de disk niet goed kan partitioneren, en uit veiligheid een blok verder begint.
<leo_> kan ik een blok verwijderen met g-parted en welk blok is dat dan, want ik heb geen verstand van cilinders
<OerHeks> nou, je zou de 1e partitie moeten oprekken, maar of dit goed gaat met gparted, weet ik niet :(
<OerHeks> ik zou dit zo laten, de ruimte is verwaarloosbaar
<leo_> er is nog een probleempje
<leo_> ik kan om de een of andere reden niet meer dan 1,5 gb kopieeren naar een usb stick in ubuntu
<leo_> ik vermoed dat het gaat om de wijze waarop de partities zijn geformateerd
<leo_> maar weet niet precies de oorzaak en hoe het te verhelpen
<OerHeks> hmm nog nooit eerder gehoord.
<OerHeks> usb is fat32?
<leo_> hoeveel gb kan ubuntu aan en hoe moet je dat dan formateren
<leo_> ohh, het zou inderdaad ook kunnen liggen aan hoe de usb stick is geformateerd
<leo_> niet aan gedacht
<OerHeks> ext2/3/4 kan meer aan dat fat32, die is gelimiteerd tot 4 gb, dus dat valt buiten jouw probleem
<OerHeks> ext4 kan 128 Tb aan, dacht ik.
<leo_> ik heb 1tb harde schijf
<leo_> het liefst heb ik veel ruimte voor ubuntu b.v. 500 gb, maar kan ubuntu die hoeveelheid gb aan en hoe kan ik hem het beste formateren
<leo_> in ntfs of in een andere mogelijkheid via g parted
<OerHeks> verklein in windows 7 je schijf, dat is de veiligste manier, via diskmanagment.
<OerHeks> ubuntu kan je hele 1 Tb disk aan, geen probleem, ubuntu zelf de vrije ruimte laten indelen met ext4
<leo_> en de vrijgekomen ruimte, kan ik die via win7 toebedelen aan ubuntu, zonder xp te beschadigen?
<OerHeks> nee, na verkleinen, booten met ubuntu cd, en ubuntu de lege ruimte indelen.
<leo_> Oke, dat is duidelijk, bedankt voor je tijd en goede uitleg
<OerHeks> :-)
<HAR> Ik lees net dat ik met een probleem hier niet terecht kan........ of wel ?
<OerHeks> voor Ubuntu vragen kan je hier terecht, HAR
<OerHeks> ,,
<yellabs> hmm
<OerHeks> hmm?
<yellabs> waarom gaat xchat automatisch naar ubuntu-nl?
<yellabs> ik heb het nooit ingesteld en kan het nergens vinden
<yellabs> laatste sessie of zo ?
<OerHeks> start xchat nog een keer op, en dan zien bij 'edit'
<OerHeks> ik denk dat hij dat onthoud ja
<yellabs> ok
<OerHeks> je kan hem 2x opstarten, gewoon niet connecten die 2e
<OerHeks> grinnik
<OerHeks> :-)
<yellabs> grrr
<yellabs> vreemd gedrag
<yellabs> niet echt heel erg, maar ja, keuze vrijheid
<OerHeks> hoezo vreemd? je kan toch irc kanalen daar kwijt, gescheiden door ,
<yellabs> er staat, automatisch binnengaan bij verbinden, dat kan je aan of uit vinken, bij mij staat het uit.. maar toch
<yellabs> gaat hij automtisch hier binnen
<yellabs> dus
<yellabs> ga hem nu aanvinken kijken of dat iets veranderd
<yellabs> ben zo terug
<yellabs> ook niet dus
<yellabs> strange
<yellabs> ik vermoed dat het laatst gebruikte kanaal geopend wordt..
<yellabs> ga eens even een ander kanaal proberen en dan sluiten
<yellabs> leuke puzzel eh ?
<yellabs> hopelijk wordt ik niet geband
<OerHeks> welnee
<yellabs> toch vreemd gedrag
<yellabs> ah ubuntu nl staat twee maal in de lijst
<yellabs> geen wonder
<OerHeks> dit kanaal zal dan toch in de instelling moeten staan
<OerHeks> ah
<yellabs> hoe het is gekomen, geen idee , maar het is goed nu
<yellabs> :P
<OerHeks> maak er ubuntu-nl-offtopic van
<yellabs> was dit offtopic ?
<yellabs> LOL
<OerHeks> nee
<OerHeks> toch?
<yellabs> beetje misschien
<yellabs> OerHeks, is er nieuws over de privacy en ubuntu lens issue ?
<OerHeks> Je kan die lens uitschakelen, of zelfs de-installeren.
<OerHeks> het is geen privacy schending, hetloopt via een apparte ubuntu server, als je die niet vertrouwd, dan zou ik hem uitschakelen.
<yellabs> ja dat is zo.. maar geen nieuwe inzichten in de community ?
<OerHeks> zoek je veel op amazon?
<yellabs> nee, jij ?
<OerHeks> ik nooit.
<OerHeks> ik vind zo'n lens voor een beperkt publiek zo'n onzin, maar het gaat om geld.
<OerHeks> bij download van ubuntu iso via de  int site krijg je nu ook een vraag of je wil doneren.
<yellabs> tja, ik kijk even op de weblog van Mark
<yellabs> de lens is eigenlijk niet zo een goed idee , om diverse redenen
<OerHeks> er is wel een markt voor lensen, bol.com, wehkamp, tweakers, uitzending-gemist etc
<OerHeks> youtube is er al.
<OerHeks> maar om nu bij elke dash search automatisch te zoeken in die lensen, vind ik raar.
<OerHeks> ( net als paid software crap)
<yellabs> begrijp me niet verkeerd, voor de gewone thuis gebruiker kan het een leuke aanvulling zijn, en voor ubuntu misschien wat geld in het laatje
<OerHeks> kritiek heeft geholpen, je kan het uitzetten iig.
<yellabs> maar wat als je ubuntu wil inzetten in een zaak ?
<OerHeks> tja, standaard staat het aan.
<yellabs> zie jij je werkgevers in werktijd al lekker op amazon aan het zoeken
<yellabs> ze krijgen daar ontslag voor
<OerHeks> info over installatie statistieken delen staat standaard uit.
<OerHeks> nou ja, de systeembeheerder is daar verantwoordelijk voor, uiteindelijk.
<yellabs> tja die zal , zijn eigen versie op maat moeten uitrollen dus
<OerHeks> er is een business ubuntu iso > http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/remix of daar die lens in zit ..
<yellabs> ah, echt , wist ik niet,
<OerHeks> ik kwam hem toevallig tegen
<OerHeks> geen spellekes geloof ik
<OerHeks> "and removing home-user oriented apps"
<yellabs> geen solitiare ?
<yellabs> damn
<yellabs> !
<OerHeks> geen idee, ik zal hem eens uittesten in vbox :-D
<yellabs> ik ga hem morgen ook even proberen
<yellabs> goede tip , dank je
<OerHeks> yw
<OerHeks> gebruik je ubuntu professioneel of geintresseerd hierin?
<yellabs> ten eerste als desktop user ..
<yellabs> maar ook voor het schoonmaken van computers ( data verwijderen ) met een eigen scriptje
<yellabs> verder al jaren op de desktop in het gezin
<OerHeks> hmm intressant, pc cleanen.
<yellabs> en een tijdje terug bij hcc ondersteuning voor ubuntu gedaan
<yellabs> heel lang dat werk gedaan, maar iemand heeft het voor me overgenomen
<yellabs> ik had te weinig tijd meer ervoor
<OerHeks> Ik ben overgegaan op Kubuntu, iets conservatiever dan gnome3
<yellabs> verder hier en daar wat projecten, web site beheer etc ..
<yellabs> Hoe is het met KDE ?
<yellabs> was altijd mooi om te zien, ik had KDE altijd op onze project computers ( ook weer lang geleden )  met mandriva toen nog..
<OerHeks> Het gaat vooruit, ik merk wel wat bugjes, maar heb nog niet de nieuwste versie
<yellabs> ach , als het maar werkt .. :)
<yellabs> waarvoor gebruik jij ubuntu ?
<yellabs> of moet ik zeggen kubuntu ?
<OerHeks> gewoon alleen thuis.
<OerHeks> vandaag darktable 1.1 geinstalleerd, mooi programma voor pro foto bewerking ( raw)
<OerHeks> http://tips-linux.net/blog/darktable-1-1-released-with-numerous-new-features/
<yellabs> zeker heel mooi
<yellabs> ik gebruikte destijds lightzone
<OerHeks> er is ook een plus ppa van hem, met lensfun
<yellabs> maar ben gewoon naar gimp terug gegaan
<yellabs> gimp is prima en default
<OerHeks> ja voor het gewone werk is dat prima. dit is meer bedoeld voor raw opnames
<OerHeks> en er is geen windows versie :-D
<yellabs> van darktable bedoel je ?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> oeps, vergeten netwerk op bridged te zetten :-D
<OerHeks> updates duurden zo lang..
<yellabs> heb je een screenshot van darktable ?
<yellabs> ah ik heb er al een gevonde
<yellabs> het lijkt verdacht veel op lightzone
<yellabs> ziet er perfect uit , crash het veel of helemaal niet ?
<yellabs> LOL
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/darktable-rEf6pV60.1354042470.png
<OerHeks> crashed niet hoor
<OerHeks> ja, lightzone lijkt idd veel op darktable
<yellabs> ziet er goed uit..
<yellabs> goed voor fotografen die ubuntu gaan gebruiken
<OerHeks> jups, en de packager is een nederlander, dat vind ik ook cool
<OerHeks> hij heeft nog meer ppa's op beeld gebied
<OerHeks> soms komt hij hier binnenwaaien..
<yellabs> zo
<yellabs> gezellig .. <
<OerHeks> hmm die business remix heeft wel spellekes...
<yellabs> dit heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met een toch nog gnome backend
<yellabs> die zitten gebakken in het geheel , dacht ik
<yellabs> en de lens ?
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/business-ylBDUD9r.1354042960.png
<OerHeks> ow dit is 12.04 natuurlijk, zonder de 12.10 lens
<yellabs> oh ja dat is waar
<yellabs> hehe
<yellabs> overgens die spellekes zijn online, die moet je nog downloaden
<OerHeks> Dus nee, zonder upgrade geen amazon
<yellabs> is ubuntu business eigenlijk gewoon LTS
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> maar ehm .. volgens mij is er weinig anders aan, 3th party troep kan je ook met de gewone lts installeren
<yellabs> lees je wel eens op Marks weblog ?
<yellabs> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<OerHeks> jawel, kom het wel eens tegen via twitter, als hij weer wat nieuws heeft
<yellabs> hij nodigt mensen uit om ook te werken voor canonical
<yellabs> in zijn laatste post, als ik het goed begrijp tenminste
<OerHeks> Ik zou in NL een canonical/ubuntu winkel willen beginnen, een leegstaande winkel, ubuntu promoten *( ik ben werkeloos)
<OerHeks> omgeving haarlem liefst natuurlijk.
<Ubuntu007> Hey
<yellabs> os4free
<yellabs> is een goed voorbeeld van iets in die richting
<Ubuntu007> Wie kan me helpen met FTP op een Ubuntu met CLI=
<yellabs> http://www.ubuntushop.nl/
<yellabs> maar ide heeft ook computers
<yellabs> Hey
<yellabs> 007
<Ubuntu007> Hoi
<OerHeks> FTP opzetten via cli, of toegang tot ?
<yellabs> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<OerHeks> dan de uitleg van instellen > http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<Ubuntu007> Nee, ik heb het al geinstalleerd. En is benader
<Ubuntu007> De vraag is meer over het uploaden en bestanden op deze ftp
<yellabs> kijk naar het ip adres
<yellabs> van je server
<yellabs> staat de ftp op je desktop computer , of een aperte computer ?
<OerHeks> oke, wat is je vraag dan precies?
<yellabs> ah, je ik heb de vraag ook gemist geloof ik
<Ubuntu007> De FTP staat op een laptop en heeft een intern ip ( 192.168.1.x )
<Ubuntu007> Hoe ik bestanden kan uploaden via mijn laptop?
<Ubuntu007> Ik weet dat dit met het commando; put moet?
<OerHeks> ftp -u ftp://user:pass@ftp.example.com/my-local-file.txt my-local-file.txt
<OerHeks> ja het kan ook met put, zie deze ouderwetse beschrijving > http://linuxservertutorials.blogspot.nl/2008/11/ubuntu-linux-ftp-command-line.html
<OerHeks> ik zou gewoon filezilla gebruiken, grafisch, maar dat is niet wat je wil.
<yellabs> of een usb stick , want ik denk dat de labtop naast je staat.. ±P
<Ubuntu007> Nee precies, haha. Want ik heb een Ubuntu server met cli draaien.
<Ubuntu007> Nou, ik zit nu via putty, via irssi op mijn laptop, die boven staat :)
<Luke> hi
<yellabs> als je een ubuntu server hebt waarom niet gewoon ssh ?
<Maikel> wat is ssh?
<Luke> weet ik veel xD
<yellabs> hehe
<Maikel> cli?
<Maikel> bah
<Maikel> kan je niet klikkenk
<Guest14979> lol
<Ubuntu007> Haha nee idd, maar keer iets meer uitdagender
<Ubuntu007> Wat is ssh ?
<Guest14979> is er een ddos tool voor ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ftp enter open enter ip adres enter en dan lekker putten
<yellabs> ja, maar die vertel ik niet hoor
<Guest14979> ssh is een soort remote control maar dan in terminal
<OerHeks> nee, ubuntu heeft geen ddos tool.
<Guest14979> kut
<Guest14979> say sirieus
<yellabs> sputnik
<Guest14979> faal xD ik ben dat say gewend
<Guest14979> ik zit te veel achter mn mc server....
<Guest14979> zo veel mensen en maar een paar praten er ...
<Guest14979> xD
<Ubuntu007> :)
<yellabs> 007 , met je web browser ftp naar je ip op de ubuntu  server al geprobeerd ?
<Ubuntu007> Jep
<yellabs> lokaal adres
<Guest14979> ik ga film kijkeb byee XD [3d]    net nieuwe tv :D
<yellabs> en ? zie je de map ?
<Ubuntu007> Nee, zie niets.
<Ubuntu007> Terwijl als ik via de server zelf kijk, zie ik dat er een folder Test staat
<yellabs> ftp.192.168.1.74 , zo iets had je toch geprobeerd ? met je eigen ip natuurlijk
<Ubuntu007> foutje, die zie ik wel
<yellabs> en je kan daar niets uploaden ?
<Ubuntu007> Nou, kijk.. Als ik FTP 192.168.1.x en inlog dan kan ik maken aanmaken? Maar wat nou als ik een bestand elders heb staan en die graag in mijn FTP/Test wil hebben?
<OerHeks> symlinken ?
<yellabs> je bedoeld, je hebt op je server iets staan en wil het naar een andere folder op je server verplaatsen ?
<Ubuntu007> Ja precies, verplaatsen naar de FTP map dus
<ubuntu-studio> staat de koffie al klaar?
<OerHeks> !koffie
<OerHeks> nope, in ubuntu-nl-offtopic wel, vreemd genoeg
<ubuntu-studio> Vind het nu wel koffietijd
<yellabs> cp
<yellabs> denk ik
<yellabs> http://www.ehow.com/how_2064955_use-cp-copy-files.html
<ubuntu-studio> ik probeer ook wel eens te denken maar het lukt nog niet
<OerHeks> http://www.wuala.com/OerHeks/Foto's/Koffie.jpg/
<yellabs> hier wat te lezen  , je kan ook op je server even werken en man cp op je commandline
<yellabs> of cp --help
<yellabs> dan krijg je info over dit onderwerp
<yellabs> je zult je wat moeten verdiepen in het materiaal vrees ik .. :P
<Ubuntu007> ja dat moet ik ook, maar dat wilde ik dus hier opdoen:D
<viezerd> lijkt me inderdaad verstandig als je een server wilt beheren  :)
<Ubuntu007> OK, waar kan ik wat Ubuntu ervaring op doen op niveau van servers ( cli )
<yellabs> lezen en proberen , loopt het in de soep, niet bang zijn om opnieuw te installeren
<yellabs> :)
<yellabs> en veel geduld
<viezerd> en begin _simpel_
<Ubuntu007> Nee is ook zo. Maar hoe kan ik simpel beginnen?
<yellabs> goede tip,
<yellabs> LOL
<viezerd> Ubuntu007: gewoon, simpel :)
<viezerd> doe 1 ding tegelijk
<viezerd> zorg dat je dat goed onder de knie krijg
<viezerd> en doe dan pas het volgende
<yellabs> misschien is een ubuntu livecd, of liveusb een goede optie om van alles te proberen
<Ubuntu007> Ja dat is ook zo, maar ik heb ook niet het gevoel dat ik iets overhaast
<yellabs> op de liveusb heb je dan toegang tot een terminal
<yellabs> op je desktop, terwijl je van alles kunt opzoeken
<yellabs> en proberen met je terminal , zonder bulten te vallen, bij de reboot is gewoon alles weer zoals het was
<Ubuntu007> Aha,
<Ubuntu007> zal ik eens opzoeken dan
<Ubuntu007> maar, waar kan ik ergens basis vinden?
<yellabs> ja
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yellabs> hier is de hele cursus .
<Ubuntu007> Dankje zeer
<yellabs> http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20server%20manual%20&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2F10.04%2Fserverguide%2Fserverguide.pdf&ei=-xe1UJ3CJ6Gu0QWnrYGoCg&usg=AFQjCNFaG8oHv5RSH_8QO-PSPq71LmKynA&cad=rja
<yellabs> moment
<yellabs> verkeerde link
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<yellabs> ah
<yellabs> wacht even
<yellabs> er is een nieuwere
<yellabs> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<yellabs> ja dat is hem
<yellabs> ik denk dat je daar voorlopig wel zoet mee bent
<Ubuntu007> Dankej, ik gebruik ook 12.04
<Ubuntu007> die gaan we morgen eens printen op het werk haha ;-)
<yellabs> heb je vragen dan kom je gewoon even langs hier
<yellabs> ze helpen je graag
<Ubuntu007> maar wat is leuk om op de server te doen? Ik heb een web servertje draaien, ( nog niets meer dan drie woorden haha )
<Ubuntu007> ja precies. fijne chat hier.
<yellabs> lol
<yellabs> okee , ga even andere dingen doen
<yellabs> succes ermee
<Ubuntu007> Dankje!!:)
<Ubuntu007> logout
<yellabs> np
<yellabs> bye
<xatr0z> is er nog een andere manier dan netstat -an om te zien welke service een bepaalde poort gebruikt ?
<xatr0z> ik ben met UFW ah spelen en krijg rare packets van poort die ik niet ken
<xatr0z> kan natuurlijk gewoon alle services uitzetten totdat packets niet komen bedenk ik me net :/
<xatr0z> maar ben nogsteeds benieuwd, misschien is er nog een ander commando?
<OerHeks> lsof -i :<port number> and all of the processes should come up
<OerHeks> als het andere poorten zijn dan 1-1024, is google meestal een hulpje om uit te vinden wat die poort kan betekenen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-28
<lelie> Hallo, ik ben een absoluut Ubuntu leek, maar een huisgenoot heeft Kubuntu op mijn computer gezet en ik ben er erg blij mee. Nu wil ik graag een nieuwe printer kopen die onder Kubuntu draait, want dat lukt niet met mijn huidige Dell 725 printer. Zou iemand me een lijst kunnen geven van welke printers onder Kubuntu draaien? Liefst tussen de 30 en 70 euro.  Superbedankt alvast!
<Maikel> poe lelie
<Maikel> dat is moeilijk
<Maikel> maar ik weet wel dat ik tot nu toe alle printers aan de praat heb gekregen
<OerHeks> HP word goed ondersteund, Ik heb zelf samsung lazerprinter, word ook goed ondersteund. koop liever geen canon of lexmark.
<Maikel> idd HP
<Maikel> en Epison
<lelie> Ok, goed begin. Kan ik alle HP en Epison printers kopen?
<OerHeks> check het model dat je leuk vind op http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<OerHeks> dan weet je of er open drivers voor zijn
<Luckiboy> Ik heb een HP photosmart c6200 series, werkt uitstekend met linux
<OerHeks> Epson is ook oke, die is goedkoop met inkt
<Maikel> idd :) dat is waarom :)
<Luckiboy> Maar die ligt waarschijnlijk buiten je budget, die photosmart
<OerHeks> ik heb net voor je gekeken, maar dell heeft idd geen drivertjes
<lelie> Super, die link naar openprinting.org, dan kan ik daar mooi checken!
<OerHeks> HP is een business machine, die werkt goed mee met linux.
<lelie> ik heb net even gekeken of de Epson die ik heb gezien in de winkel op openprinting.org staat. Daar staat hij tussen. Wil dat zeggen dat ik ´m dan kan draaien onder kubuntu? (ik ben echt een superleek)
<Maikel> afaik wel ja
<lelie> Moet ik dan nog iets downloaden?
<Maikel> hmm als het in de kernel zit niet
<lelie> kernel?
<Maikel> ik verwacht met ubuntu niet zoveel problemen
<Maikel> de kern die praat tussen jouw software en de hardware
<lelie> ok, dus dan is het een kwestie van plug en play?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> plug and pray
<lelie> ;)
<lelie> super bedankt!
<lelie> werken kubuntu en ubuntu trouwens hetzelfde? Want ik heb er kubuntu opstaan.
<Maikel> andere look and feel
<Maikel> onder de moterkap hetzelfde
<lelie> heb je nog een tip qua printer? Verschil tussen Epson en HP?
<Maikel> nee een laserjat
<Maikel> jet
<Maikel> iets duurder, maar goedkoper in afdrukken
<Maikel> koop goedkoop en je betaald je blauw
<lelie> Ah! Goed om te weten!
<lelie> Epson had goedkope inkt zei je hierboven?
<Maikel> ik vind van wel
<Maikel> en dan niet het echt inkt bestellen maar huismerk van 123inkt.nl oid
<lelie> Kun je dan kleuren- en zwartcartridge apart bijvullen
<lelie> ?
<Maikel> ja
<lelie>  nou, dank je wel voor alle hulp en tips. Ik zal dadelijk naar de computerwinkel gaan!
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> sterkte
<Maikel> dat wordt dan 40,- supportkosten ;)
<Maikel> een bedank briefje mag ook
<lelie> :)
<lelie> uitgeprint met mijn nieuwe printer dan :)
<Maikel> :)
<Guest82167> ik heb een probleem met afdrukbeheer in ubuntu wie kan mij helpen?
<Guest82167> ubuntu 12.04.1
<Guest82167> dames heren wie o wie kan mij helpen?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, jacob, misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<Guest82167> als ik afdrukbeheer wil starten gebeurd er niets meer
<Guest82167> ik kan dus geen printer meer instellen. ik heb hier nooit problemen mee gehad. ik heb een lexmark printer
<Guest82167> kan ik afdukbeheer ook opnieuw installeren?
<OerHeks> als je in je browser " localhost:631  " opent, kan je dan onder 'jobs' niets zien?
<OerHeks> via dat menu kan je ook printers toevoegen, maar het is wel vreemd als je dat niet via het gewone menu kan doen
<OerHeks> probeer om cups/printing managment opnieuw te installeren door in terminal dit uit te voeren >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups
<Guest82167> Ik zie een printjob met deze foutmelding  Unknown 	Withheld 	13k 	Unknown 	 stopped  "/usr/local/lexmark/v2/bin/printfilter failed"
<OerHeks> heeft de printer het ooit goed gedaan ?
<Guest82167> zeker nooit geen problemen gehad
<OerHeks> als cups herinstalleren niet werkt, probeer dan je lexmark opnieuw te installeren ?
<OerHeks> misschien de driver van openprinting halen >> http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Lexmark/
<Guest82167> ok bedankt,ga dit proberen.
<Dykam> Nog altijd zoekende naar een goede (pulseaudio) equalizer. Vind het bijzonder dat die er nog niet is.
<Guest82167> printdriver staat daar niet bij ik heb een S305 inktjet
<Guest82167> ik zie hem toch staan zag niet goed
<OerHeks> Dykam, alle oude PPA's met een system wide equalizer gaan maar tot natty :(
<OerHeks> ik gebruik Kubuntu, en Clementine heeft een prachtige equaliser ( is is sneller dan amarok )
<Dykam> webupd8 heeft wel de equalizer
<Dykam> maar die creëert nogal wat distortion
<OerHeks> jups, uit  ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8  ?
<Dykam> ja
<OerHeks> voor rhythmbox zou je dit kunnen gebruiken > https://github.com/luqmana/rhythmbox-plugins/tree/master/equalizer
<Dykam> rhytmbox heeft een goeie ja
<Dykam> maar luister vaak vanaf youtube
<OerHeks> systemwide equaliser heb ik ook niet gevonden in de lsdap plugins
<Dykam> Het is echt jammer
<smile4ever> byee :p
<Dykam> Ik kan met deze laptop echt super geluid eruit pompen
<Dykam> en op windows zit er goede audio software bij
<Dykam> later
<smile4ever> :)
<Dykam> Maargoed, 12.10 draait iig beter dan 12.04 op deze laptop
<Dykam> onthoud tenminste de resolutie
<Dykam> en bumblebee werkt lekker
<Dykam> krijg alleen nog geen geluid uit minecraft
<Dykam> en plotseling, geluid
<Dykam> raar
<Dykam> OerHeks, http://eq10q.sourceforge.net/ hmm
<Dykam> Er is een quantal release
<OerHeks> netjes
<Dykam> Maar hoe te gebruiken
<Dykam> Pulse door lv2 loopen oid?
<Dykam> OerHeks, enig idee?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, misschien weet JanC dit wel ?
<JanC> er is een equalizer voor pulse (herinner je die "vuvuzela-filter" van het WK in Z-A?), maar dat wil je normaal niet
<Dykam> Precies
<Dykam> Maar nu vond ik eq10q
<Dykam> Een zo te zien goede equalizer voor/met/van lv2
<JanC> lv2 is een standaard voor audio filter/effect plugins die gebruikt worden in (professionele) audio-toepassingen
<Dykam> Ah
<Dykam> Is er een manier om het als pulseaudio module te gebruiken?
<JanC> niet dat ik weet, maar in theorie zou het kunnen
<JanC> lv2 is meer een alternatief voor wat VST plugins zijn op Windows
<Dykam> Ah, right
<Dykam> Wat niet persé realtime is
<JanC> kan wel realtime
<JanC> anyway, sommige muziekspeler hebben een equalizer
<Dykam> Flash
<Dykam> :D
<JanC> soms als plugin
<lordievader> Clementine heeft een equalizer, bijvoorbeeld.
<JanC> Audacious bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> in elk geval: een equalizer vervormt je geluid, dus normaal wil je dat niet systemwide (niet op pulseaudio-niveau dus)
<Dykam> Heb op windows op driverniveau een equalizer
<JanC> yuck  ☺
<Dykam> klinkt prima
<Dykam> geen distortion
<Dykam> kan het ook gewoon uitzetten ;)
<JanC> ik heb het niet over distortion
<Dykam> zit op een laptop, geluid kon wel wat correctie gebruiken
<JanC> wat ik bedoel: extra bassen kan leuk zijn als je muziek speelt, maar niet zo handig tijdens een voice chat  ;)
<Dykam> oh, klopt
<Dykam> maar heb weinig keus voor flash :P
<Dykam> en..
<Dykam> naja
<Dykam> kan het makkelijk aanpassen
<Dykam> 2 klikken
<JanC> hm, blijkbaar kan/kon je LADSPA plugins gebruiken met PulseAudio
<JanC> LADSPA was de voorloper van lv2
<Dykam> Ik snap gewoon niet hoe er geen pulseaudio equalizer kan zijn
<Dykam> Lees dat pulseaudio-equalizer een script is om lasdpa
<JanC> ja, zeer goed mogelijk
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-29
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<jpjacobs> hoi
<joris> Is er hier iemand die een beetje verstand heeft van de UFW firewall in ubuntu?
<trijntje> joris: het beste is gewoon je vraag te stellen, als iemand het weet hoor je het vanzelf
<joris> ah dank trijntje
<joris> zal ik doen
<joris> Ik zie dit nogal vaak in mijn logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397116/
<joris> Als ik het goed begrijp blokt UFW iets vanaf adres 192.168.1.1
<joris> klopt dat?
<joris> 192.168.1.1 is mijn router... Is dat niet vreemd?
<lordievader> joris: Ufw block een pakket dat van 192.168.1.1 afkomt en naar 224.0.0.1 gaat, 224.0.0.1 is een multicast adres, voor uitleg over multicast verwijs ik door naar dit forum, reply #3: http://forums.comodo.com/firewall-help-cis/224001-t37966.0.html
<joris> dank lordievader
<joris> oh en nu ik beter kijk is 192.68.1.1 niet mijn router...
<lordievader> joris: Is wel een standaard router adresje.
<joris> lordievader daarom dacht ik dat ook, maar als ik met route -n kijk dan lijkt 192.168.123.254 mijn gateway
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> Full Circle Magasine 67 is uit, iets met security
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-67/
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-30
<Dykam> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/85842/dell-brengt-xps-13-ultrabook-met-ubuntu-voor-ontwikkelaars-uit.html - zou heel relax zijn als de drivers gebackport worden voor mijn xps15
<sarawara> goeimorgen
<ichat> hi
<sarawara> ik ben  nu in de bib van de univ om te zien of er hier nog iemand is die inspiratie heeft om mijn wifi probleem op te lossen met de laptop (ubuntu12.04)
<sarawara> ben jij een wifi-genie ichat?
<sarawara> geen wifi-geniën in de buurt?
<sarawara> misschien zijn alle wifi-geniën gaan eten?
<StefandeVries> Of werken.
<StefandeVries> Wat mensen ook wel eens doen. ;)
<sarawara> tja dat is zo, ik ben trouwens ook heel ijverig StefandeVries :)
<sarawara> ik kan maar proberen hé, ik dacht het klinkt vast :leuker om te zeggen 'zijn alle wifi-geniën gaan eten' dan zoiets pathetisch als 'niemand wil mij helpen..' :)
<OerHeks> nog geen geluk op de uni, sarawara ?
<sarawara> nee ik weet ook niet waar ik moet zoeken, ik ben nu op unif
<ichat> maar een genie ben ik helaas ook nie, ... een geany (uit zoń fles)  komt beter in de richting :P
<sarawara> kan best nuttig zijn (je kan die er ook terug in de fles steken :p )
<ichat> al moet ik zeggen dat  ik wat wifi maar 1 devies heb,   Unshielded Twisted Pairs,  fix every problem, everytime :P ... (sorry ik ben het TE gewend die uitspraak niet in het nederlands te doen... :P
<sarawara> wat ik tot hiertoe gedaan heb, op het advies van Oerheks, en in deze tekst te vinden : http://www.ulg.ac.be/cms/c_2364651/wifi-ulg-configuration-pour-linux-mode-securise-ligne-de-commandes
<OerHeks> ja, vreemde is, wifi werkt.( thuis)
<OerHeks> Ander persoon krijgt wel connectie op die Uni..
<sarawara> het stuk dat ik deed was 'configuratie van de wpa-client'
<sarawara> het stuk dat ik nog niet gedaan heb is 'connectie met de wifi securisé'
<sarawara> Ja ik kan met de computer van mijn dochter, die ook 12.04 heeft wel op het internet
<sarawara> en met de mijne thuis ook wel (ook met wifi)
<ichat> wlke driver praten we hier over?
<OerHeks> reboot, brb
<sarawara> broadcom corporation BCM 4321 (met nog een paar nummers als die belangrijk zijn, zeg maar dan kopieer ik het volledig, ik ben hier nu met 2 computers, 1 van unif en die van mij die niet op internet kan)
<ichat> neh  ik weet genoeg
<ichat> momentje hoor,  -  eerst even iets oflines regelen :P
<sarawara> ik heb tijd :)
<ichat> welke wifi manager gebruik je?
<ichat> of beter gezegt gebruik je network-manager  of  gebruk je iets anders
<sarawara> ik heb er niets aan veranderd, dus denk ik network-manager
<sarawara> 'ik krijg als bericht 'the system network services are not compatible with this version'
<ichat> pff wat een kersepit kraker weer zeg.
<OerHeks> Ja, curieus
<ichat> ergens zegt het me wel iets,  -
<ichat> maar .... zoals altijd   ik heb echt geen  FLAUW idee meer hoe dat dan zat....
<sarawara> miep, soms heb ik het gevoel dat ik rare problemen aantrek :o
<ichat> dat hebben we allemaal volgens mij
<sarawara> dat gevoel?
<sarawara> en is er hoop?
<JanC> sarawara: lijkt er op dat mogelijk het type WPA-authenticatie dat ze gebruiken niet ondersteund wordt?
<sarawara> ik weet er helemaal niks van ik ben maar een gewone gebruiker
<sarawara> dat klint JanC alsof er geen hoop is?
<OerHeks> je dochter heeft wel connectie, toch ?
<OerHeks> ook met ubuntu
<JanC> ofwel dat je in de config van networkmanager niet de juiste dingen opgeeft
<sarawara> ja dat is zo, alleen met mijn computer heb ik dat probleem
<JanC> soms kan het ook aan de wifi-chip liggen (of aan de firmware-versie daarvan)
<JanC> sarawara: je dochter kan wel op WiFi met de standaard GUI in Ubuntu?
<sarawara> met mijn dochter heb ik niets moeten doen, gewoon op het wifi icoontje klikken en hops het was vanzelf in orde (bij mij staat er geen wifi-icoontje als ik op univ ben, wel als ik thuis ben, dat was eerst niet zo, maar toen heeft oerheks mij voorgesteld die driver te instaleren en toen lukte het thuis wel)
<OerHeks> bcm firmware script
<JanC> mogelijk is het gewoon de wifi-chip of de driver ervoor dan
<JanC> of de firmware
<sarawara> en dat i sonoplosbaar?
<JanC> trouwens, ze gebruiken daar WPA-EAP met MS-CHAPv2, waarover ik even security expert Moxie Marlinspike wil quoten: "Enterprises who are depending on the mutual authentication properties of MS-CHAPv2 for connection to their WPA2 Radius servers should immediately start migrating to something else."
<OerHeks> als ik zoek op "'the system network services are not compatible with this version" lees ik wel dat er problems zijn/waren met networkmanager, maar daar zijn inmiddels updates voor geweest toch ?
<sarawara> tja, de man
<sarawara> van de univ die instaat voor de internet connecties, kent niks van linux en hij kon mij ook naar niemand doorverwijzen die dat wel zou kunnen
<JanC> maar goed, ik denk dat jouw probleem niet makkelijk oplosbaar is, of toch alleszins iemand met meer kennis van broadcom WiFi vereist
<sarawara> ik heb al geprobeerd om mensen hier uit luik die met linux bekend zijn te contacteren maar dat is mij nog niet gelukt (ik heb al ettelijke mails gestuurd maar nog geen antwoord gekregen, al heb ik van iemand anders dat die organisatie wel degelijk echt bestaat)
<JanC> als het bij je dochter werkt is het niet een probleem met de algemene WiFi infrastructuur in Ubuntu/linux, maar mogelijk een probleem met de driver
<sarawara> die dan alleen maar een probleem heeft met de unif-wifi en niet met de thuis-wifi
<JanC> (of met de firmware of chip zelf, als die erg oud is)
<JanC> ja, beveiligde verbinding met WiFi thuis is meestal simpeler dan wat ze daar gebruiken
<sarawara> computer is 3 jaar oud (weet niet of dat 'erg' oud is)
<JanC> dan zou in theorie de hardware en de firmware het wel moeten ondersteunen, blijft over de driver als waarschijnlijkste probleem ☺
<JanC> het probleem met die broadcom chips is dat ze die chips hebben moeten reverse engineeren...  :-/
<JanC> en dan is er ook nog het firmware-probleem natuurlijk
<JanC> het zou allemaal makkelijker zijn als Broadcom positief wilde meewerken  :-(
<sarawara> tja, ik denk niet dat ik zoiets met een lieve glimlach ga kunnen oplossen
<sarawara> ik denk dat ik maar eens een andere computer ga aanschaffen, iets klein en licht (ik droom toch elke nacht dat ik een zware rugzak heb, dus om rugproblemen te voorkomen is het misschien nog niet zo'n slecht idee)
<JanC> mja, maar hoe ga je die nieuwe testen zodat je vooraf weet dat het werkt?  ☺
<sarawara> weten jullie of die goedkope kleine computers vriendjes zijn met ubuntu?
<sarawara> euhm ,als 't niet werk breng ik hem terug naar de winkel?
<JanC> als ze daar akkoord mee zijn is dat uiteraard een optie
<sarawara> ik weet niet, mag je dat niet altijd? als een produkt niet bevalt het binnen de 14dagen terugbrengen?
<JanC> da's bij online bestellingen, dacht ik
<sarawara> ik weet dat carrefour heel soepel is met terugnemen, ze willen wel dat je de verpakking 'mooi' opent
<JanC> in sommige laptops kan je ook de WiFi vervangen trouwens
<JanC> in Carrefour kan je zelfs je geld voor Windows terugkrijgen als je het er af gooit   ☺
<sarawara> dat zal dan laatste hoop zijn, bedankt in elk geval voor de tijd, ik moet nu nog wat schrijven ...
<sarawara> echt?
<JanC> een kennis van me doet dat
<sarawara> ha! dat is geweldig!
<JanC> moet je een hoop formulieren invullen en dan krijg je 35 € terug of zo
<JanC> als je een bedrijf hebt is de kans wel groot dat de BSA even later aan je deur staat om te controleren...
<sarawara> maar ik moet mijn windows nog houden want voor een vak heb ik prolog en ik heb er last mee op linux (goedwerkende files van de prof doen het niet)
<JanC> ik gok dat er verschillende PROLOG-dialecten bestaan
<sarawara> maar op mijn laptop staat windows niet meer (ik ben die kwijtgespeeld, weet al niet mer hoe)
<sarawara> ja dat is zo, maar ik heb absoluut geen tijd om dat uit te zoeken voor de examens (ik ben een oudje met gezin en kinderen en ben opnieuw gaan studeren)
<JanC> welke prolog heb je geprobeerd op linux?
<sarawara> swiprolog
<sarawara> ik ken er zelf weinig van, het is wat de prof ons heeft gevraagd
<JanC> ik zie zo in de gauwte 'swi-prolog', 'gprolog' en 'yap'
<sarawara> en het is lastig als het niet werkt want dan weet je niet of je oefeningen kloppen
<JanC> juist
 * JanC heeft nooit prolog gebruikt
<sarawara> maar het werkt dikwijls wel goed, alleen die van de prof niet (en dat zijn zo van die lange dingen en er staat dat er ergens een operator verkeerd staat, maar dat duurt uren om zoiets in zo'n lange file te vinden want dat is meestal niet op de lijn die aangeduid staat)
<sarawara> allee, ik moet stoppen met babbelen want anders krijg ik mijn werk niet af (over de 'Kortbondige Vlaemsche Spraekkonst' en zo :) )
<JanC> klinkt interessant (wat het ook moge zijn :p )
<sarawara> ik vind alleen maar interessant wat met het oplossen van onze milieuproblemen te maken heeft, maar ik volg een vreemd parcours
<sarawara> oh ja en kunst en zo vind ik ook geweldig (helaas lost kunst onze problemen niet op)
<sarawara> dada, ik ga snel op 'quit' duwen want ik heb ineens het babbel (niet goed voor mijn tijdschema :) )
<Eef> roe;fkee;ltker;tke
<NoirX> hoi
<pjotter> goedenavond
<pjotter> Is er de laatste tijd iets veranderd met flash ofzo? Zo'n beetje alle flashplayers (youtube, zie.nl) zijn plotseling traag en schokkerig.
<OerHeks> nee, alleen nieuwe kernel, geen probleem met flash hier
<OerHeks> of draai je Raring 13.04 ?
<pjotter> Ik denk dat ik het prbleem al heb. De nieuwe firefox. Met Chrome doet alles het goed.
<OerHeks> och FF .. tja
<pjotter> yeps
<pjotter> Nie goed?
<OerHeks> elke 6 weken een nieuwe versie, ik ben van FF afgestapt.
<pjotter> tja.. vruuuuuger....
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> Heb net de nieuwe FF beta geinstalleerd. Daar werkt alles prima. Is dus een probleem met huidige FF.
<pjotter> Alhoewel... nee, toch niet. Schokt ook in die beta release...
<pjotter> :(
<NoirX> OerHeks: hoi meneer
<pjotter> hit and run spam?
<McJ> goedenavond, ik vroeg mij af of iemand hier weet of ik mijn logitech mx5000 werkend krijg in de laatste linux OS. Eventueel een link naar de website van logitech http://www.logitech.com/nl-be/support/162?crid=403&osid=14&bit=32
<OerHeks> Heb je deze geprobeert met ubuntu in live mode ?
<McJ> Ik heb een hele tijd geleden eens ubuntu geinstal op mijn pc en toen heb ik het helaas niet werkend gekregen, welke verzie het was weet ik al niet meer
<OerHeks> heb je een ander OS op je systeem staan ? en werkt het daar wel?
<McJ> Ik draai nu met win 7
<McJ> en gaat al jaren met alle windows verzie`s goed
<McJ> het is ook alweer best een oud spul
<OerHeks> oh ik zie het, het is een Blue Tooth toetsenbord :(
<McJ> ja klopt
<OerHeks> Ik vind wel iets van een SVN, https://gna.org/svn/?group=mx5000tools .. maar of die files uit 2006 werken, weet ik niet. je hebt dan wel even een ander toetsenbord nodig om dit voor elkaar te krijgen.
<McJ> Och nou dan probeer ik dat toch gewon even ;-)
<McJ> Gaat wel morgen worden want ik moet het opnieuw downloaden en installeren.. een ander toetsenbordje heb ik nog liggen
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat het lukt :-)
<McJ> Ik kom morgen wel even terug naar hier
<McJ> Ik weet niet of je hele dag online zal zijn..
<OerHeks> en dit > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432013 ( uit 2007 )
<OerHeks> en deze post zegt het zelfde in principe > http://hyperlogos.org/blog/drink/Manually-pairing-keyboard-and-mouse-Ubuntu-Lucid
<OerHeks> deze laatste 2 posts gebruiken de aanwezige tools
<OerHeks> ( ik zou dat eerst proberen)
<OerHeks> oh, als ik er niet ben, zijn er vast wel anderen die je misschien kunnenhelpen hierbij, geef ze deze urls :-)
<McJ> Ik heb de urls opgeslagen, ik ga dat proberen
<McJ> aangezien het in het engels is zal het iets langer duren maar ook dat krijg ik vast wel voor de bakker
<McJ> hartstikke bedankt alvast
<OerHeks> succes !
<McJ> dankjewel
<Althuizen> Hallo allemaal!
<Althuizen> Heeft er iemand zin of de tijd om me even te helpen?
<Kebabfish> ja hoor
<Kebabfish> afhankelijk van het probleem
<Althuizen> Super!
<Althuizen> Ik probeer hier een vpn op te zetten
<Kebabfish> ohjee
<Kebabfish> met vpn nagenoeg geen ervaring :P
<Althuizen> De vpn server is werkend
<Althuizen> windows machines kunnen connect, maar met ubuntu wil hij niet
<Althuizen> :(
<Althuizen> Ik heb al veel tutorials doorlopen maar zonder succes
<Kebabfish> pfoei, dat kan veel zijn
<Althuizen> Mischien kan iemand anders me helpen met het bovenstaande probleem?
<Althuizen> Het probleem lijkt te zijn dat we de verbinding niet aan kunnen zetten
<Althuizen> we zien geen handshaking zeg maar
<Althuizen> We zien wel een netwerk icoont in to bovenbalk, maar deze lijkt op een leeg wifi icoontje
<Althuizen> http://strongvpn.com/setup_ubuntu_10.10_pptp.shtml hier in stap 9 zien we een ander icoontje met 2 pijltjes. Deze zouden moeten knipperen op het moment dat ik met de vpn verbind
<Kebabfish> ik zou het echt niet weten
<Althuizen> toch bedankt! wat voor icoontje heb jij daarboven staan?
<Kebabfish> het enige wat ik kan doen is een open deur intrappen, bekijk alle instellingen nog eens even.
<Kebabfish> ik heb nu kubuntu
<Althuizen> ah
<Kebabfish> dat is weer een ander icoontje :P
<Althuizen> Het lijkt net of we iets heel simpels over het hoofd zien :(
<lordievader> Kebabfish: Heb niet veel verstand van VPN, maar voor mij werkte de Kubuntu network manager niet voor vpn, via de commandline werkte het wel.
<lordievader> Err Althuizen ^
<Althuizen> ja
<Althuizen> moet ik dit ook via de commandline doen? ^^
<Kebabfish> ik ga dat stappenplan eens goed bekijken
<Kebabfish> welke ubuntu versie gebruik je?
<Althuizen> 12.04
<Althuizen> server btw
<Kebabfish> maar met een gui?
<Kebabfish> want an sich kan de desktopversie eveneens als server dienen, al heb je dan nogal wat onnodige services draaien.
<Althuizen> ja
<Kebabfish> ik zou gokken dat het gateway-adres wellicht niet juist is
<Kebabfish> want de rest is alleen maar de juiste vinkjes zetten.
<Althuizen> het gateway adres is het gateway adres wat op de windows desktops ook gebruikt wordt en gewoon functineerd daar.
<lordievader> Althuizen: Loopt een firewall roet in het eten te gooien?
<Althuizen> maar dat vinkjes zetten etc lijkt ook niet het probleem te zijn. wat de settings ook zijn we krijgen het niet voor elkaar om de server uberhaupt te benaderen.
<Althuizen> Ik moet je in alle eerlijkhed zeggen dat ik niet weet of er een firewall op ubuntu draait en hoe ik kan zien of deze wel of niet draait.
<Kebabfish> ufw is de standaard firewall
<Althuizen> we gaan nu op de vpn iig de firewall even uitzetten.
<Kebabfish> sudo ufw disable
<Kebabfish> zoiets zet em ook uit
<lordievader> Althuizen: sudo ufw status; geeft aan of de firewall aanstaat of niet.
<Althuizen> inactive.
<lordievader> Althuizen: Oke, is het dat in iedergeval niet, kan je een netcat verbinding openen op die poort?
<Althuizen> als je me uitlegd hoe ik dat doe moet me dat wel lukken.
<Althuizen> We kunnen iig wel pingen naar de server. en krijgen netjes replies.
<lordievader> Althuizen: nc <vpn-server-ip> <port>; Ik hoop dat je automatisch iets van een antwoord krijgt, ga even wat Googlen...
<Althuizen> een nc op de server path geeft geen response
<Althuizen> moet het perse de server IP zijn?
<lordievader> Althuizen: Je wilt kijken of je vanaf je client verbinding kunt leggen met de vpn-server, als ik je goed heb begrepen wil je vanaf een Ubuntu-server verbinden met een andere vpn-server?
<Althuizen> Mijn doel is te zorgen dat ik de data op de vpn server te zien krijg in mijn XBMC mediacenter. Maar daarvoor moet ik eerst vpn contact leggen met de vpn server van een kameraad.
<Althuizen> Met mijn windows desktops krijg ik netjes contact met de server.
<Althuizen> i.i.g. alvast bedankt voor de moeite die je er nu al instopt :)
<lordievader> Althuizen: Zou je ergens een log kunnen bekijken?
<lordievader> Is denk ik eigenlijk een beter idee, daar zal vast wel instaan waar het fout gaat.
<Althuizen> doel je op een log van de ubuntu machine of de server van mijn kameraad?
<lordievader> Althuizen: Van de client inderdaad (de falende client).
<Althuizen> ik ben de client :)
<Althuizen> En heb een ubuntu server met gui.
<Althuizen> Waar zou ik een log kunnen genereren met het contact dat ik leg?
<lordievader> Althuizen: Daar zit ik nu ook naar te kijken, bekijk de map /var/log eens, zoek op iets in de richting van vpn.
<lordievader> Althuizen: Dit is denk ik ook nog wel interessant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12053846&postcount=8
<lordievader> Op de command-line krijg je vast iets meer informatie over waar het fout gaat.
<lordievader> Althuizen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57339/connect-disconnect-from-vpn-from-the-command-line
<Quadagh> als je een GUI hebt krijg je toch een foutmelding als het mislukt?
<Althuizen> Maar dat is het probleem. Ik krijg geen foutmelding.
<Quadagh> die VPN server van je vriend... hardware oplossing of een ubuntu machine?
<Althuizen> de server is goed ingesteld maar ik kan de slider onder all settings network connection niet verzetten naar on.
<Althuizen> want op het moment dat ik het scherm dan weer open zegt ie dat hij off staat.
<Althuizen> Hij weigert te allen tijde die verbinding aan te zetten.
<Quadagh> ik kom hier ook maar halfweg binnenvallen natuurlijk... welke versie ubuntu draai je?
<Althuizen> de server van mijn vriend is een gewone desktop met 10tb aan raid schijven.
<Quadagh> nee, je client :)
<Althuizen> waarop windows home server geinstalleerd is.
<Althuizen> wat bedoel je met mijn client?
<Althuizen> oh, ik draai ubuntu server 12.04
<Quadagh> als je klikt op je netwerk icoontje rechtsboven... en je maakt in dat menu je VPN aan?
<Althuizen> Dat heb ik gedaan.
<Althuizen> En de verbinding toont netjes.
<Quadagh> en komt er een slotje?
<Althuizen> nee
<Althuizen> die handschaking initialised niet als ik hem enable
<Althuizen> ik blijf dat taartstukje houden zonder inhoud.
<Althuizen> die pijltjes die de verbinding op gang brengen zijn nog niet 1x tevoorschijn gekomen.
<Althuizen> En ik zou niet weten hoe ik dat aan de praat krijg :D
<Quadagh> je subnet is toch wel verschillend van je vriend?
<Althuizen> nee, we gebruiken beide dezelfde subnets.
<Quadagh> aha
<Althuizen> 255.255.255.0
<Quadagh> oh nee, dat bedoel ik niet
<Quadagh> ik bedoel je eerste 3 cijfers van je intern ip
<Althuizen> nee die zijn niet verschillend.
<Althuizen> zou dat het probleem kunnen zijn? want mijn vraag is dan; hoe kan het dat het op een windows bak perfect werkt?
<Althuizen> ik heb nog een windows desktop die perfect contact maakt met de vpn server.
<Quadagh> zelfde ip net?
<Althuizen> we hebben wel dezelfde ISP. de server is 192.168.168.x en mijn ip is 192.168.0.x
<Quadagh> oh das toch verschillend :)
<Quadagh> geen probleem dan ... ;)
<Althuizen> Nee dat dacht ik ook al :). Maar ik heb er toch een.
<Althuizen> of ja, een uitdaging ;D
<Althuizen> Het probleem lijkt hem echt te zitten in ubuntu's wil om die connectie te initialisen.
<Althuizen> hoe zeer ik ook probeer de verbinding te initialiseren door op "ON"  te slepen. of door hem aan te vinken in de NM. Hij start neit.
<Althuizen> niet*
<Quadagh> ok, schijnbaar komt de log in standaard syslog... dus
<Quadagh> sudo tail -n 50 -f /var/log/syslog
<Quadagh> en dan verbinden... en kijken what happens
<Althuizen> could not find source connection or the source had no active device
<Althuizen> is wat ik terug vindt.
<Quadagh> wacht ff... je vriend gebruikt PPTP?
<Althuizen> ja
<Althuizen> PPTP
<Quadagh> je hebt toch geen openVPN aangemaakt?
<Althuizen> Nope.
<Quadagh> ok
<Quadagh> normaal geeft zo'n pptp verbinding een bende info in syslog hoor... zeker 5 - 10 lines
<Althuizen> klopt
<Althuizen> maar moet ik die hier allemaal uitpoepen? :)
<Quadagh> in msg :)
<Quadagh> zelf heb ik zo'n 30 lijnen als ik verbinding maak
<Quadagh> ok...
<Quadagh> blijkt dus dat er netwerk instellingen worden geregeld buiten je networkmanager om... daar kan die niet goed mee om
<Althuizen> suggesties hoe ik dit op kan lossen? :)
<Quadagh> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Quadagh> moet je sudo doen ofc
<Quadagh> enigste wat er in moet staan is:
<Quadagh> auto lo
<Quadagh> iface lo inet loopback
<Quadagh> al de rest wegdoen.
<Quadagh> dan rebooten.
<Althuizen> wow wow, dit gaat me iets te snel :)
<Althuizen> ben extreem beginnend gebruiker met iets teveel grote plannen i know :P
<Althuizen> Maar uhm. Dat eerste stukje, " sudo edit /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<Quadagh> euh gedit is de standaard editor... of nano
<Althuizen> en hoe sla ik dat op?
<Quadagh> met nano?
<Althuizen> gedit
<Quadagh> euh... ctrl - s
<Althuizen> de save button is niet enabled. of had ik rechtermuisknop moeten gebruiken om hem te openen?
<Quadagh> heb je sudo voor het commando gezet?
<Quadagh> oh wacht... ff recapturen.
<Althuizen> oh, ik was er maar manueel naartoe genavigeerd omdat ik via de terminal een error kreeg.
<Quadagh> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Quadagh> zou geen error moeten geven hoor
<Althuizen> ah, ik had edit gebruikt :)
<Althuizen> niet gedit
<Althuizen> done!@
<Quadagh> ok
<Althuizen> even rebooten dan :) Kom waarschijnlijk onder een andere naam terug.
<Quadagh> nu rebooten... en hopelijk heb je dan een werkende network manager
<Quadagh> ik moet mijn bed in :)
<Althuizen> hartstikke bedankt!
<Althuizen> Hopelijk werkt het inderdaad :)
<Quadagh> yups
<Althuizen> Slaap lekker!
<Quadagh> anders moet je maar eens googlen naar fix voor network manager
<Quadagh> heb ik ook met lopen prutsen want werkte niet meer na een update
<Althuizen> Merci!
<Quadagh> np
<Quadagh> later
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-01
<SLoefke> hallo beste mensen ik werk nu al geruime tijd met ubintu 11 en naar volle tevredenheid. Ik wil op mijn andere laptop (64bit) eveneens ubuntu installeren maar ik zag ook dat er twee versie van 12 zijn war raden jullie mij aan ?
<Timo> Eigenlijk raad ik je aan om op je andere computer ook 12.04 te installeren. 11.04 wordt namelijk niet meer ondersteund
<SLoefke> Bedankt Timo maar ik zag ook iets van 12 LT als ik me niet vergis. Ik krijg nog steeds up
<SLoefke> updates van 11
<Timo> Klopt, maar niet lang meer. Ongeveer 5 maanden nog maar. Met 12.04 LTS zit je nog 4 jaar in de ondersteuning
<Timo> die raad ik je dus aan
<SLoefke> Timo mijnn
<SLoefke> Timo mijn hartelijke dank zoals je merk ben ik nog niet zolang een Linux gebruiker. maar het bevalt me uitstekend ik werk ongeveer een maand of 3 met dit besturingssysteem.. Ik ben op zoek naar een goed boek waar je wat meer over commandoś wordt geschreven. Het bedienen van dit systeem ken ik wel nu de commandoś nog
<Timo> oké
<Timo> wat ik je kan aanraden zijn de boeken van Jan Stedehouder. Ze zijn gericht op gebruikers zoals jij en werken langzaam naar meer commando's toe
<SLoefke> ik ga het meteen downloaden Timo bedankt voor de info
<Timo> :)
<Timo> de nieuwste versie gaat over Unity, waarschijnlijk de omgeving die jij ook gebruikt
<Timo> kun je hoogstwaarschijnlijk in de bibliotheek vinden
<SLoefke> ja die gebruik ik ook maar wat dat boek betreft ik ga ff kijken op Bol.com leuk st klaas cadeautje
<leoquant> !workshops
<leoquant> jammer, zou leuk zijn om dit ingevoerd te zien via mwanzobot
<OerHeks> FCM full circle magazine 67 is uit >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/11/29/full-circle-magazine-67/
<OerHeks> en Gimp magazine #2 komt er ook aan http://gimpmagazine.org/
<pazzie> hallo, ik heb net ubuntu desktop geinstalleerd op mijn compaq 6715b, maar ik heb er wat vragen over. ik ben redelijk nieuw met linux, ik ben net geswitched van windows naar linux
<pazzie> ik heb wel gewoon grafische interface, maar ik vind de respons erg traag
<pazzie> ik vroeg me af hoe weet ik wat voor video kaart er in zit? en hoe kan ik die updaten of moet ik wat anders installeren voor beter 3d support?
<pazzie> iemand hier die mij kan helpen?
<Luckiboy> pazzie: als Ubuntu wat te zwaar is voor je PC, kan je proberen de effecten uit te schakelen via compizconfig setting manager of een lichtere distro gebruiken, zoals Xubuntu of Lubuntu
<Quadagh> om je video kaart info weer te geven -> lspci | grep VGA
<pazzie> Luckiboy, ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ubuntu te zwaar is voor mijn laptop, het is een x64 dual core, met 4gb, en 120 SSD schijf
<pazzie> Quadagh, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Serie
<Quadagh>  lijkt me snel genoeg
<Quadagh> probeer eens in je config scherm naar de optie extra stuurprogramma's te gaan
<pazzie> waar vind ik dat?
<Quadagh> daar de AMD driver te installeren.
<pazzie> system settings?
<Quadagh> Systeeminstellingen
<Quadagh> tja... hij is dus engelstalig?
<pazzie> ja en dan?
<pazzie> ja ik heb alles engels
<Quadagh> mij geen probleem :)
<Quadagh> dat ding zoekt een tijdje naar drivers en geeft dan iets weer van non-free graphic driver FGLRX
<Quadagh> installeer die en reboot
<pazzie> welk ding? ik heb denk ik het hier voor gemist
<pazzie> in zit nu in system settingws
<Quadagh> system settings -> extra drivers ofzoiets in de aard (noemt extra stuurprogramma's in mijne)
<pazzie> ik zie dat niet wat jij bedoelt, extra drivers (additional drivers) heb dat er niet tussen staan
<jcfp> dat heet 'additional drivers' in de engelstalige variant
<jcfp> vanuit de terminal is het commando 'jockey-gtk'
<Quadagh> nice one jcfp
<Quadagh> :)
<Luckiboy> pazzie: in ubuntu 12.10 zit dat volgens mij geïntegreerd in het venster voor de pakketbronnen etc, maar ik gebruik 12.04 dus weet ik het niet zeker
<pazzie> als ik dat intik gebeurd er niks
<pazzie> ik heb wel jockey-kde, die had ik geinstalleerd
<Quadagh> hebben ze het weer veranderd?
<pazzie> want ik had namelijk eerst problemen met mijn broadcom wireless card
<Quadagh> zit je op kubuntu ofzo?
<pazzie> nee naar mijn weten gewoon ubuntu 12.10
<pazzie> maar ik ben nieuw met linux dus kan het ook mis hebben
<pazzie> ;)
<lordievader> pazzie: Probeer anders vanuit een terminal jockey-text, die is er meestal wel.
<pazzie> ja klopt
<Quadagh> of een sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<pazzie> hier heb een pastebin ding gemaakt
<pazzie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402398/
<Quadagh> en een jockey-text -l
<Quadagh> geeft dat iets weer?
<OerHeks> hmm ik dacht dat de ati x1200 niet meer in de ati driver ondersteund werd ..
<Quadagh> alleen nog de opensource?
<pazzie> ja alleen mijn wireless driver die ik ook met apt-get heb moeten downloaden... broadcom sta wireless
<Quadagh> ok... tja.. dan inderdaad niets aan te doen.
<pazzie> want toen ik jockey-kde voor het eerst op starte vond hij niks, ben toen gaan zoeken met apt-get op broadcom en vond die driver, daarna zag ik hem pas met jockey-kde en kon ik hem installeren
<pazzie> echter als ik zoek op ati bv vind ik niks
<pazzie> sowieso vind ik nergens iets van harware info, zoals je in windows de device manager hebt bv, heb een paar youtube filmpjes bekeken en daar zie ik ze in system settings hardware  iets staan maar dat heb ik ook niet
<Quadagh> ati noemt tegenwoordig amd :)
<pazzie> okee ff kijken
<pazzie> als ik kijk vind ik alleen amd64-microcode
<jcfp> drivers voor die ati dingen, zit dat niet in fglrx ?
<Quadagh> The Linux ATI Catalyst™ driver will only be supported in Linux distributions prior to February 2009 for the legacy products listed above.
<Quadagh> en de X1200 staat erbij
<Quadagh> sorry vriend... blame AMD
<Quadagh> gewoon een oude 8.04 installeren?
<pazzie> lol het kan toch niet zo zijn dat dat niet werkt?
<szal> waar is het probleem met de open-source driver?
<pazzie> ik heb gewoon ook beeld en ook gewoon grafisch maar het reageerd alleen traag, dacht eerst aan hardware acceleration
<szal> 8.04 is dood voor de desktop, en nog zo'n 4 maanden ondersteund voor server
<pazzie> dus dacht aan een driver issue zoals je voor windows directx hebt
<pazzie> jcfp, wat is dat fglrx want daar heb ik ook iets over voorbij zien komen in mijn zoektocht
<Quadagh> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Quadagh> dat is de closed source driver
<szal> fglrx = Catalyst
<Quadagh> die jou type dus niet meer ondersteund
<jcfp> pazzie: dat is/was een driver voor ati dingen, maar als ik dit allemaal zo lees weet ik gelijk waarom ik altijd nvidia spullen neem voor linux
<Quadagh> zwijg, ik heb overlaatst een triple head van matrox geinstalleerd... pff... crap drivers omg
<jcfp> waarschijnlijk is het dus gewoon traag omdat unity in de standaard 12.10 3d support eist
<pazzie> ja ik dacht ik stap eindelijk is over van windows 7 naar ubuntu hoorde er zulke goede verhalen over... en nu heb ik al support problemen...
<Quadagh> unity 2D is eruit ofwat?
<jcfp> dacht het wel, maar ik gebruik al eeuwen xubuntu dus ik kan me vergissen
<pazzie> wat is xubuntu?
<szal> Ubuntu met XFCE
<pazzie> zegt me helemaal niks, zoals ik al zei ik ben echt nog nieuw tot linux. is dat beter dan gewoon ubuntu?
<Quadagh> is misschien wel idee... dat vraagt niets aan resources
<Quadagh> pazzie -> low footprint window manager erin
<jcfp> kwestie van 'xubuntu-desktop' installeren, en bij het inloggen kiezen voor een xubuntu sessie (ipv ubuntu met unity).
<Quadagh> dus nog altijd alle progs van ubuntu beschikbaar enkel de interface is vereenvoudigd voor de pcs met minder goede specs
<szal> geen idee of 'low footprint' het nog goed treft, want van, zeg, 4.0 tot 4.6 is XFCE aanzienlijk vetter geworden
<Quadagh> aanzienlijk lower dan unity :)
<jcfp> het is in ieder geval 100% 2d als desktop
<szal> dat dan weer wel
<Quadagh> alhoewel... mijn laptop draait hem al bijna 2
<szal> 2 wat?
<Quadagh> snel op enter hihi
<Quadagh> 2 jaar compiz met vet veel opties open
<Quadagh> en is niet direct een snelheidsmonster
<Quadagh> wiggly windows etc... ik hou wel van een beetje grafisch geweld :)
<LEDfan> Hoi Jonathan_
<Jonathan_> hoi
<Jonathan_> Weet iemand hoe je de IPSEC poort (500) kan vervangen?
<JanC> AMD heeft ook in Windows 8 de support voor zo'n "oude" grafische kaarten als de X1200 gestopt vziw
<Jonathan_> Hoi
<JanC> 'lo
<Jonathan_> Heeft/weet er hier iemand misschien een openbare VPN-server op Ziggo
<Jonathan_> ?
<smile4ever> hoii :)
<JanC> een *openbaar* virtueel *privaat* netwerk?  ☺
<LEDfan> JanC: mooi opgemerkt :P
<Jonathan_> Jep, ik weet dat er zijn hoor, bijv nlfreevpn.com is er eentje
<JanC> klinkt als een CIA business  :p
<corewillem> hoi
<corewillem> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<marcv> Iemand aanwezig die kan helpen?
<corewillem> mischien
<marcv> ik heb een scriptje aangemaakt dat een aantal mounts doet over sshfs
<marcv> gaat om 4 mounts vanaf 2 ip-adressen
<marcv> nu het vreemde: van 1 ip-adres doet ie het goed, van het andere ip-adres pakt ie 1 mount wel, de andere 2 niet
<marcv> kijkend naar het scriptje: de 1e doet ie goed, de andere 2 niet
<marcv> opdrachten zijn in de vorm van sshfs user@ip:/path-on-server /path-on-client
<trijntje> marcv: waar kunnen we dat scriptje vinden?
<marcv> staat lokaal..  zijn gewoon 4 regels in bovenstaande vorm
<marcv> het vreemde is nu ook dat als ik het handmatig ptobeer ik nu de volgende melding heb: fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /home/user/dir: Permission denied
<marcv> heb mezelf lid gemaakt van group fuse dus dat zou in orde moeten zijn...
<trijntje> is je username 'user'?
<marcv> in het script staan uiteraard echte username en path
<Maikel> hmm sshfs?
<marcv> ja
<Maikel> heb je user aan de group fuse gevoegd?
<marcv> werkte altijd goed, nu loop ik hier tegenaan
<marcv> yup
<Maikel> ff denken
<Maikel> ik ken het probleem
<marcv> ik ook, ben meer op zoek naar de oplossing.. ;-)
<Maikel> ah
<Maikel> local staat de dir op de naam /group van de lokale user
<OerHeks> hoe heb je ze gemount ? zoiets ? (let op de laatste, users)  rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,users
<marcv> laat maar ff.. kon wel eens iets ernstigers zijn zie ik nu..  de dir die ik probeer te mounten staat op een externe hd...  heb een stroomuitval gehad en dat kan het probleem wel eens zijn.. :-(
<Maikel> ik doe gewoon sshfs bla
<Maikel> wow
<Maikel> ja
<marcv> damn...  een 2 TB schijf die nu leeg lijkt te zijn... :(
<marcv> bedankt zover..  ga verder kijken
<Maikel> da fok
<marcv> niet leuk idd..  maar hoop dat ik de lokale mount niet in de fstab heb staan...  waarschijnlijk heb ik ḿ handmatig gemount en valt de schade mee
<marcv> ik ga het verder bekijken, tnx iig
<marcv> fijn weekend
<marcv> Het valt allemaal mee gelukkig: door de reboot worden de schijven anders genummerd en daardoor niet goed gemount bij booten
<marcv> data is intact en ga me maar eens verdiepen in het mounten van USB schijven op basis van naam oid
<trijntje> marcv: blkid
<trijntje> daarmee kan je de UUID van een partitie achterhalen, die verandert nooit
<marcv> ga ik naar kijken, dank je
<trijntje> goede avond Sietsem
<Sietsem> Hallo trijntje
<smile4ever> doei! :p
<Vynnie> High\
<Vynnie> Wie weet er hier een goed, bij voorkeur vriendelijk, 3d tekenprogramma? Ik wil een simpel bouwsel 'ontwerpen' maar al die CAD-software is nogal specialistisch
<Vynnie> sommigen lijken enorm op de professionele tegenhangers, wat an sich niet verkeerd is
<Vynnie> ik heb alleen van beiden geen verstand
<Vynnie> ik wil in feite gewoon houten palen en hooibalen gebruiken
<Vynnie> 'k zoek eigenlijk iets als Google SketchUp, maar dan libre
<Vynnie> heel simpel en basis 3d tekenen, maar wel gewoon de maten e.d. bijhouden (een paal is 3 meter, geen 50px oid a'la blender (blender is trouwens ook vrij lastig voor leken))
<Vynnie> blender heeft danook een ander doel
<OerHeks> probeer Xara of inkscape > http://linuxforums.org.uk/general-help-advice/drawing-program-for-uuntu/msg35312/#msg35312
<OerHeks> Er bestaat geen eenboudig 3d tekenprogramma zonder oefenen en proberen :-)
<OerHeks> c/eenvoudig
<OerHeks> en hier rot ik ook op, toedels !
<Eric> Hallo, hoe is het daar?
<Guest54851> Hoe is het daar?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-02
<Vynnie> alsamixer
<Vynnie> alsamixer
<Vynnie> ow w8
<ertai_NL> damn.. Lubuntu installer start niet op op mijn pc
<Maikel> bij mij ook niet
<CoolePascal> schuld van Wilders !
<Maikel> bij mij staat er een debootstrapper op
<Ubuntu007> Hallo
<Ubuntu007> Ik zou graag wat hulp willen hebben bij het opzetten van wifi op mijn notebook
<Ubuntu007> Ik gebruik Ubuntu server 12.4
<jpjacobs> ok
<jpjacobs> heeft je pceen wifiknop?
<Ubuntu007> Jawel.
<Ubuntu007> Ik heb ook in interfaces.conf Eth1 aangemaakt
<Ubuntu007> maar ik krijg maar geen verbinding
<Ubuntu007> Ook is de ssid name plus ssid password toegevoegd
<jpjacobs> moet je normaal niet meer gebruiken.  Networkmanager zou alles voor je moeten doen, en dingen in interfaces.conf kunnen dat verhinderen als ik het me goed herinner
<Ubuntu007> networkmanager is een applicatie?
<jpjacobs> trouwens eth1 is normaal bedraad internet. Draadloos zijn wlan0 etc
<jpjacobs> jeps
<jpjacobs> Je hebt de standaard ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<Ubuntu007> sorry bedoel, Wlan1 had ik toegevoegd, ook wlan0 geprobeerd
<Ubuntu007> Ubuntu server 12.4 cli
<jpjacobs> (dus desktop editie, geen server kubuntu/xubuntu/...)
<jpjacobs> Ah de server
<jpjacobs> Waarom btw?
<Ubuntu007> jep
<Ubuntu007> server ja,
<Ubuntu007> ja, wilde eens iets anders. haha
<jpjacobs> haha
<jpjacobs> ja ik zou toch de desktop editie aanraden hoor.
<Ubuntu007> die kan je toch ook als server gebruiken dan eigenlijk..
<Vynnie> Ubuntu007: is het een beveiligd netwerk?
<Ubuntu007> Eigen thuis-netwerk
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar moet je eens kijken naar nmcli
<Ubuntu007> en goed beveiligd ja
<Ubuntu007> Kun je in de networkmanager ook aangeven dat als je via wired verbinding maakt een vast ip wilt? ivm webserver
<jpjacobs> meer info -> man nmcli
<jpjacobs> Ubuntu007: vaste IP's zijn geen probleem voor nm.
<Ubuntu007> ok
<Vynnie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nmcli.1.html
<Vynnie> Ubuntu007: deze is duidelijker: http://www.finnie.org/2012/04/19/wifi-on-an-ubuntu-server/
<Ubuntu007> Thanks, maar dat is zonder network manager he
<Vynnie> klopt
<Vynnie> het is een wat oldskooldigere manier om t te doen
<Vynnie> het dateerd april 2012
<Vynnie> dus lijkt te werken
<Vynnie> :s/dateerd/dateert
<Vynnie> het is wellicht een tip om bij ubuntu server te zoeken naar debian (unstable, geloof ik) tutorials
<Vynnie> Debian is de moeder van Ubuntu, ze zijn zo goed hetzelfde
<Vynnie> Debian Stable is vaak stabieler dan Ubuntu, maar alle software is vaak een stuk verouderd
<Vynnie> als je engels spreekt zou je #ubuntu-server kunnen proberen
<Vynnie> oh
<Vynnie> rebooten, wss
<Vynnie> of netwerk reset...
<Vynnie> wow
<Vynnie> is 't echt half 12?
<Vynnie> ik heb nog nie eens gegeten
<Vynnie> half 6
<LEDfan> Even een vraagje. Bij een Pi kan je met dd een image trekken van het sd kaartje. Kan dat ook gewoon met een hhd? En dan met dd die image er terug opzetten?
<StefandeVries> In theorie ja.
<LEDfan> Mmm zal het eens proberen. Gewoon voor een hhd met enkel een Debian installatie op.
<LEDfan> Pfff, iemand die kan helpen? Ben al heel de dag aan het zoeken. [Sun Dec 02 22:27:49 2012] [error] [client 192.168.0.128] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /home/developer/httpd/gitweb/index.cgi dat krijg ik cosntant in men error.log. Ik probeer gitweb te installeren. Ik heb +x gedaan op ~/httpd/webgit, en chown www-data:w-www-data en chmod 777(testje).
<ichat> www-data:w-www-data     >>>????
<ichat> waar is die  w-  voor    is het niet gewoon   www-data:www-data   ??
<ichat> en wat staat er in je   vhost   ??? ook niet onbelangrijk
<ichat> whoops
<ichat> te laat
<viezerd> ik vermoed iets met Follow Symlinks
<ichat> @ viezerd - dat of  een verkeere  include
<ichat> als  wwwroot
<ichat> we zullen nooit weten
<ichat> anyway wel
<ichat> tursten voor ieder
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<frank1> hallo , mijn printer  driver is niet aanwezig brother  mfc 215 c
<frank1> hoe instaleer ik deze
<frank1> ging ieets fout
<frank1>  hoe instaleer ik printer als geen driver is ? brother mfc 215 c
<lordievader> frank1: Wellicht helpt dit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339101
<frank1> printer is gelukt !
<frank1> kun je   als je kubuntu  als hoofd  systeem  hebt geinstaleerd alsnog windows er naast instaleren ?
<frank1> voor de gene in huis die niet wil overstappen
<frank1> dual boot zeg maar
<Fermata> Het is gebruikelijk eerst Windows te installeren, en daarna pas Linux.
<frank1> andere vraag  hoe krijg je netwerk   draaiend ?
<frank1> ik wil dat ik met mijn laptop  via mijn vaste pc kan printen
<frank1> eventueel film kijken  op laptop die  op de exteerne hd staat
<frank1> hoop vragen
<vin> Als je windows later installeert is het ietsjes ingewikkelder maar het is wel mogelijk
<Fermata> Zeker.
<frank1> ok hoe ?
<jpjacobs> zou betrekkelijk plug and play moeten zijn, indien je printer ondersteund is
<blade5310> hallo, kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik het scherm van firefox kan verkleinen?
<OerHeks> pak een hoek en sleep?
<blade5310> ok dat werkt!!! dank U
<OerHeks> hou de windows toets vast, dan opent een helpmenu
<blade5310> ha ok ik heb het genoteerd
<basie200> hello
<Fermata> Hallo basie200.  Zeg het maar.
<basie200> wie ben jij@
<basie200> ?
<basie200> hallo?? eeeeh.....
<basie200> ik wil vragen of ubuntu ook goede games kan bespelen
<basie200> zoals: minecraft
<basie200> simcity 5, warthunder, de stettlers
<basie200> enz.
<trijntje> doei basie
<Fermata> Ik speel op dit moment Minecraft, maar goed. :P
<Fermata> In Arch, wel, maar in ubuntu werkt het prima.
<Fermata> Jammer dat mensen niet wachten.
<trijntje> ja, minder dan 3 minuten, terwijl iemand al meteen reageerde
<Fermata> En "wie ben jij" was de eerste vraag.
<Fermata> Alsof ze verwachten met een bekende te praten. :p
<trijntje> tja, irc is verwarrend als je er nooit komt ;)
<OerHeks> lijkt geheel niet op whatsapp idd
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordievader> Hallo lordzett
<OerHeks> lo lo
<lordzett> eej mensen alles goed?
<lordievader> Ja, hoor. Hoe is het met jou?
<lordzett> goed goed druk bezig met tekenen van mijn nieuwe game voor msx
<Pabz> hey
<Pabz> lordievader toevallig online?
<Pabz> ik zit weer in de command line boot ^^
<Pabz> of iemand anders die me kan helpen
<Pabz> soms boot mijn ubuntu NL 12.04 naar de tty1 command line
<Pabz> en ik heb geen idee waarom
<lordievader> Pabz: Hallo
<lordievader> Pabz: Kun je lightdm starten?
<Pabz> hoe doe ik dat (ben een serieuze noob^^)
<lordievader> Pabz: Kijk eerst even of hij draait: sudo service lightdm status
<Pabz> hij zegt: lightdm start/running, proces 986
<lordievader> Pabz: Is dat even leuk lightdm draait wel.
<Pabz> heel leuk, geen idee wat het betekent :P
<lordievader> Pabz: Mag ik de output van "ps aux|grep \[/\]usr/bin/X"?
<Pabz> ah het is de front end van ubuntu of niet?
<lordievader> Pabz: Lightdm is de display manager. Dat is waar je, normaal gesproken, inlogt.
<Pabz> bestand of map bestaat niet
<lordievader> Pabz: Ach dan maar gewoon: "ps aux|grep /usr/bin/X"
<Pabz> misschien doe ik iets verkeerd
<Pabz> bestaat ook niet
<lordievader> Pabz: Kun je hem copy-pasten, of moet je hem over tikken?
<Pabz> overtikken
<Pabz> zit nu op een andere pc
<lordievader>  Oke, krijg je voor "ps aux" wel output?
<Pabz> ja heel veel :P
<lordievader> Mooi zo ;) Dan gaat het vast fout bij de pipe (|) <- die krijg je door shift + \ te nemen, \ staat vaak boven de enter toets.
<Pabz> ja inderdaad
<Pabz> hoe doe ik dat anders?
<lordievader> Wellicht had je iets anders, I don't know. Wat krijg je als je "ps aux|grep X" intikt?
<Pabz> opdracht niet gevonden
<lordievader> Pabz: "grep --help"? Begint vreemd te worden.
<Pabz> met of zonder vraagteken?
<Pabz> zonder zegt hij opdracht niet gevonden
<lordievader> Zonder.
<Pabz> met vraagteken trouwens ook
<Pabz> wacht ff
<lordievader> Heb je geen grep, wat? Hoe kan dat. "sudo apt-get install grep"
<Pabz> haha
<Pabz> ik type wel de "   "
<Pabz> moet ik die weglaten?
<Pabz> lol dan doet hij het wel
<Pabz> we gaan ff naar het begin^^
<lordievader> Ja... die moet je weglaten...
 * lordievader noteert dat hij teveel aannamens doet...
<Pabz> ik zei toch
<Pabz> <--- NOOB
<Pabz> ^^
<lordievader> Dus: "ps aux|grep \[/\]usr/bin/X"
<Pabz> ps aux|grep \[/\]usr/bin/X geeft geen uitslag
<Pabz> helemaal niets
<lordievader> Hehe, lightdm draait, maar X niet ;)
<lordievader> sudo service lightdm stop&&sudo service lightdm status
<Pabz> ps aux|grep /usr/bin/X
<Pabz> zegt het volgende
<Pabz> 1000              1997   0.0  0.0    4408   824 tty1       S+ 23:06      00:00 grep --color=auto /usr/bin/X
<lordievader> Pabz: Vandaar de [] eromheen ;) zodat grep zichzelf niet vind.
<Pabz> sudo nu ingevoerd: geeft 2x lightdm stop/waiting
<lordievader> Pabz: Oke, mooi. Kijk nu eens of je X kunt starten. Je hebt kans op een freeze... "sudo service lightdm start"
<Pabz> ja nu doet hij het
<Pabz> ik krijg mijn inlog scherm
<lordievader> Pabz: Oke, hoogstwaarschijnlijk een falende graphics driver. Had je niet een intel chip?
<Pabz> ja
<Pabz> hoe kan ik dit in de toekomst voorkomen?
<Pabz> of kan dat niet?
<lordievader> Hmm, blijft vreemd, je kunt een bug filen tegen xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Pabz> en is de hardware te oud?
<Pabz> waar doe ik dat?
<lordievader> Pabz: https://launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel aan de rechter zijde: Report a bug. Of "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel" in een terminal.
<Pabz> bezig
<Pabz> thanks iig
<Pabz> maar ik kan het dus niet voorkomen?
<lordievader> Pabz: Wellicht als je de precieze oorzaak weet. Maar je weet in iedergeval nu een workaround.
<Pabz> hij zegt 'precise' is no longer under develpment, but technical support is still available and will give you quicker results than filing a bug here. Also, if you have a bug, we will give it higher priority if you've gone through technical support channels first
<Pabz> en dan kan ik uit 5 opties kiezen
<lordievader> Pabz: Je kunt ook 13.10 installeren en kijken of de bug nog steeds bestaat of dat deze inmiddels is gefixed. Als je hem dan alsnog tegenkomt kun je deze gerust filen.
<Pabz> ok, maakt het nog iets uit dat de support voor 13.10 maar 9 maanden is?
<Pabz> daarom had ik namelijk voor 12.04 gekozen
<lordievader> Pabz: Er bestaan argumenten voor en tegen het draaien van de nieuwste release tegen over de LTS. Voor mij persoonlijk ligt het eraan om welke machine het gaat. Mijn server draait bijv. de LTS. Mijn werk-laptop draait 13.10. Deze laptop draait 14.04. Laptops mogen van mij een iets mindere stabilteits graad hebben. Ze hebben overigens nooit veel problemen.
<Pabz> ok
<Pabz> gn all
<Pabz> thanks lordievader
<Pabz> volgende uitdaging gaat de mousepad worden
<Pabz> maar nu ga ik slapen :P
<Pabz> trusten
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Terminator> Goede morgen allemaal,
<Terminator> Wat is de beste manier om vanuit windows een Ubuntu iso op een usb-stick te zetten?
<Terminator> www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Terminator> Is dat een goede optie?
<vin> unetbootin
<lordievader> +1 voor unetbootin.
<Terminator> Ah, ok, thanks :)
<Terminator> Dan zal ik die even laten proberen :P
<Terminator> Ik probeer een "no bootable device – insert boot disk and press any key" op afstand op te lossen..
<Terminator> Niet makkelijk nog..
<lordievader> Terminator: Server, desktop of laptop?
<Terminator> Laptop
<lordievader> Is er met het bios gerommeld?
<Terminator> Nope.
<Terminator> Hij deed het eerder vannacht nog..
<Terminator> Ineens stond dat scherm er voor.
<Terminator> Laptop is gewoon de hele nacht aan geweest.
<Terminator> Toen ze ging slapen deed ie het nog, nu niet meer.
<lordievader> Hmm, vreemd.
<frank1> mischien stomme vraag, waar blijft   firefox  ed als ik minimalizeer? of hoe krijg ikn  het terug/
<frank1> als ik minimalizeer zie ik geen firefox meer maar firefox zecht wel dat er nog scherm actief is
<lordievader> frank1: Gebruikte je Kubuntu of Ubuntu?
<frank1> kubuntu
<lordievader> frank1: Dan komt hij in je Task Manager terecht. Als die in je panel mist kun je die toevoegen door: rechter muisklik op je panel -> Panel Options -> Add Widgets -> Zoek naar Task Manager en sleep er een naar je panel.
<frank1> ah zo
<frank1> moet je maar net weten....
<frank1> printer werkt nu , kan met laptop via vaste pc  printen
<frank1> thx
<lordievader> frank1: Komt met ervaring, he ;)
<frank1> ja dat klopt maar   kubuntu bevalt wel is ff wennen , maar als ik naar nieuw windows versie ga moet ik ook zoeken en wennen
<frank1> over halfjaar weet ik  niet anders
<lordievader> ;)
<frank1> wat ik wel lastig vind is netwerk
<frank1> ik heb 2 laptops 1 vaste pc met externe hd in wind 7 kon ik in alle pcs   op de hd en ook bv film van externe hd op laptop beneden afspelen
<frank1> die ik dan  op de tv aansloot
<Pabz> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey Pabz, hoe is het ermee?
<Pabz> Goed, we work-around van gisteren werkt perfect
<lordievader> frank1: De vaste pc is Win7?
<Pabz> had hem net weer nodig
<Pabz> ga alleen ff kijken of ik het niet in een *.sh scriptje kan zetten
<frank1> nee inmiddels gebruik ik geen windows meer:)
<Pabz> of zoiets
<lordievader> frank1: Dan kun je NFS gaan gebruiken, is sneller dan smb/cifs (Windows file share).
<lordievader> Pabz: Dat kan.
<frank1> windows word min od meer door je strot geduwd
<lordievader> Pabz: En dan zet je fijn een symlink in /usr/bin ;)
<Pabz_> mmm had een disconnect
<Pabz_> zit op de wifi hotspot van mijn telefoon te werken
<lordievader> Pabz: En dan zet je fijn een symlink in /usr/bin ;)
<frank1> nfs kan downlowden in software centrum?
<Pabz_> mmm geen idee waar je het over hebt, maar ik zal me er eens in verdiepen
<Pabz_> ik had nog wel een andere vraag
<lordievader> frank1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo Lees <-- eens door.
<Pabz_> mijn mousepad doet het niet. Hij detecteert hem wel, maar er gebeurd niets
<frank1> ok thx
<Pabz_> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Pabz_> geeft het volgende
<lordievader> frank1, Pabz: Nu begint het handig niks te gebruiken, weten mensen tegen wie je het hebt.
<lordievader> nicks*
<Pabz_> @Lordievader: cat /proc/bus/input/device geeft
<Pabz_> @lordievader: I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=0200 N: Name="AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0 S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input12 U: Uniq= H: Handlers=mouse2 event12  B: PROP=0 B: EV=b B: KEY=420 0 3000f 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 B: ABS=1000003
<lordievader> Pabz: Daarvoor hebben we pastebin ;)
<Pabz_> @lordievader: dus hij wordt wel gezien
<Pabz_> toch?
<Pabz_> mmm
<lordievader> Pabz_: Je gebruikt Ubuntu, correct? Ga eens in de System Settings rond neuzen. (Ken Ubuntu niet, weet niet waar en wat betreft muizen in Ubuntu).
<Pabz_> ga wel ff zoeken
<Pabz_> @lordievader: gebruik nu een usb muis en is ook best prima
<Pabz_> alleen zoń gesleep :P
<Pabz_> @lordievader: ff kijken of ik dit snap. Ik maak met gedit een file waar die 2 opdrachten in staan en zodra mijn laptop weer naar tty1 boot type ik dan "ln -s filename"?
<lordievader> Pabz_: Nee, je maakt het script in bijv. ~/scripts/lightdm.sh daarna voer je "ln -s /home/<user-name>/scripts/lightdm.sh /usr/bin/workaround" uit. Als je nu "workaround" uitvoert voert hij het script uit.
<lordievader> De symlink is een manier, je kunt ook met aliasses gaan werken.
<hansvanl> Ik heb nog steeds niet mijn aktivering code ontvangen
<hansvanl> hello
<Fermata> johanvd: ping.
<hansvanl> Ik wacht al een week op een aktiverings code in mijn E-mail inbox \, maar ik heb die nog niet ontvangen. Ik weet niet hoe of wie ik daarover moet benaderen.
<Fermata> johanvd is van het forumteam.
<Fermata> Ik hoop dat hij zijn IRC-venster in de gaten houdt.
<hansvanl> Kijkt johanvd mee?
<Terminator> Wat is het verschil tussen fglrx-updates en fglrx video drivers?
<Terminator> En wat is na xorg de meest fail-safe optie?
<Terminator> Mijn laptop komt namelijk niet meer goed uit slaapstand met xorg..
<Terminator> En eerder deed ie dat wel met gedownloade drivers van de amd-website..
<johanvd> hansvanl, ik heb je een nieuwe activeringsmail gestuurd
<johanvd> zie je die niet in je mailbox (ook niet in de spam), neem dan even contact op via johan@ubuntu-nl.org vanaf het mailadres dat je gebruikt hebt bij je registratie
<johanvd> ik heb zojuist nog een testaccount aangemaakt met een gmail adres en de activeringsmail is hier wel aangekomen
<johanvd> de mail zou het dus moeten doen ;)
<hansvanl> Bedankt johanvd de activeringsmail stind in de spambox daar had ik zelf aan moeten denken.
<johanvd> dat gebeurt helaas wel vaker, ook bij mailtjes van andere fora
<johanvd> gmail is blijkbaar wat te enthousiast met filteren
<Klap-innn> johanvd: misschien handig om de headers van zulke mailtjes te checken op minpunten
<johanvd> enig idee waar ik op zou moeten letten?
<Klap-innn> meestal voegen spamfilters extra headers toe waarin staat waarop de minpunten zijn gescoord
<jpjacobs> aanduiden als geen-spam ... zou na een tijd moeten helpen
<jpjacobs> en spam mail ook controleren ...
<johanvd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479386/
<Klap-innn> jpjacobs: aanduiden dat het geen spam is kan, maar dat beinvloed ten eerste je persoonlijke filter
<jpjacobs> inderdaad :)
<johanvd> de registratiepagina op het forum zegt ook al dat je in de spambox moet kijken als je de mail niet lijkt te krijgen
<jpjacobs> de header duidt al niet echt op "gelabeled als spam"  op het eerste zicht
<johanvd> dat kan ook komen omdat ik gmail heb afgeleerd dat mailtjes van ubuntu-nl.org spam zouden kunnen zijn
<Klap-innn> het krijgt iig nog geen explicite spam-flags mee
<johanvd> jammer dat hansvanl al weg is, anders hadden we de headers kunnen vergelijken
<tobi_> Hallo allemaal ik vroeg me af of je ubuntu zorgeloos op een ssd kon runnen?
<tobi_> ik had al wel wat gelezen dat het vanaf versie12 ondersteund wordt maar ik kon het nergens echt specifiek vinden
<lordzett> lo
<luuk> ik heb problemen met mijn opstarten. ik krijg meteen grub rescue. ik heb hier een topic op het forum aangemaakt voor meer informatie, onder het forum installatie
<XiaoShiZi> Goede avond allen
<Fermata> Hallo XiaoShiZi.
<XiaoShiZi> Probleempje om python programma's te open in bestandsbeheer. Ubuntu 13.04 64bit /Python 2.7.4
<Fermata> Die Pythonprogramma's staan als .py ergens in je homemap?
<XiaoShiZi> of andere map. Klopt als .py
<Fermata> Zijn de bestanden die je probeert te openen expliciet als uitvoerbaar aangemerkt?
<Fermata> Als dat niet zo is, moet je erop rechtsklikken, Eigenschappen, en dan het vinkje zetten bij iets dat lijkt op "Maak uitvoerbaar".
<XiaoShiZi> reeds als uitvoerbaar geselecteerd. jammer dat er geen mogelijkheid is om een programma te selecteren die niet in de lijst staat voor openen van een bepaald bestandstype
<XiaoShiZi> ook als eerste regel in de .py  #!/usr/bin/env python
<Fermata> Hmm, dat is vreemd.
<XiaoShiZi> Is Nautilus-Actions Configuration tool een mogelijke optie om dit te verwezenlijken?
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet zeker.  Proberen lijkt me het beste. :)
<XiaoShiZi> Ziet er niet direct gebruiksvriendelijk uit ;-) te veel tabs e.d. om daar snel een oplossing in te vinden. Iemand ervaring met Nautilus-Actions Configuration tool?
<XiaoShiZi> Alvast dank Fermata.
<Fermata> Graag gedaan.
<XiaoShiZi> Ok uitleg gevonden op http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/ ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> thx
<Fermata> Prima :)
<Parsec300> Hoi, is er iemand hier die me wat kan uitleggen over iptables?
<Fermata> Nou, ik zal het niet zijn. :P
<Parsec300> Ok
<spekje> wat wil je er over weten
<spekje> weet heel weinig er van
<Parsec300> Ik heb twee verschillende configs
<spekje> maar wie weet net wat je wilt ewten ;)
<Parsec300> 1 met INPUT policy op DROP
<Parsec300> De andere op ACCEPT
<spekje> hm ja
<Parsec300> Maar als ik die met ACCEPT op DROP zet, is er geen verbinding mee
<spekje> klinkt logisch
<Parsec300> Twee verschillende systemen
<spekje> je zet configes van verschillende systemen bij elkaar op de server?
<Parsec300> Verder vergelijkbare rules ESATBLISHED,RELATED accept
<Parsec300> 1 is een server, de andere een desktop
<Parsec300> De desktop geeft problemen met INPUT polic DROP
<spekje> hm heb nog nooit een firewall op desktop gedraait :/
<spekje> maar wat is het probleem wat je krijgt?
<spekje> je kan niet meer internetten of geen connectie meer maken na je desktop
<Parsec300> Desktop maakt geen nieuwe verbindingen meer, maar houdt de ssh wel in stand die al liep, maar geen nieuwe ssh meer
<spekje> drop klinkt wel alsof hij niets meer accepteerd
<spekje> ben tussendoor aan de google
<spekje> als je drop nou op accept zet?
<Parsec300> http://pastebin.com/yCg59vxj
<Parsec300> Dat ^ is mijn rule-set
<Parsec300> Als de INPUT policy op drop staat, is er geen (nieuwe) internet connections meer, ondanks de rule met ESTABLISHED,RELATED
<spekje> welke INPUT? of vul je die dan pas in
<spekje> heb nog nooit zo'n kleine firewall setting gezien btw ;)
<spekje> moet zeggen dat ik van een server het een beetje ken maar van desktop totaal niet
<spekje> DROP - Silently ignore the packet, and stop processing rules in this chain.
<spekje> geen idee of je hier iets aan gaat hebben https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo?action=show&redirect=Iptables
<Parsec300> Oh, die bovenste regel is eraf gevallen
<spekje> of deze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity/Firewall
<Parsec300> Dat is het juist, volgens mij heb ik dat opgevolgd, maar zodra ik de policy op drop zet is het voorbij
<spekje> hm vaag :/
<spekje> maar waarom wil je een firewall :) heeft je modem die niet in gebakken?
<spekje> mijn modem blokkeert alles inkomend behalve wat ik open zet
<Parsec300> Wil op de desktop toch ook een firewall hebben. Heb hier zo'n router waar ik bijna niks mee kan (qua instellingen)
<spekje> hm stom :/
<spekje> zou later nog eens iiemand hier proberen of het forum
<spekje> daar wordt vaak ook rap gereageerd
<spekje> let wel op dat het niet al eens is gevraagd :P
<Parsec300> Ok. Thanks in ieder geval
<Parsec300> Probeer ik altijd wel op te letten idd
<spekje> op forum ook altijd handig te plaatsen wat je hebt .. foutmeldingen ed.
<spekje> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Terminator> Weten jullie zo wat het verschil is tussen de fglrx-updates en de fglrx AMD drivers in Ubuntu?
<Terminator> En dan vooral wat de meest stabiele versie is.
<Terminator> Ik kan met xorg namelijk niet terugkomen in Ubuntu na pauzestand. Dan blijft het scherm zwart.
<lordievader> Fglrx is de driver versie tijdens de release, fglrx-updates is een nieuwere versie.
<lordievader> Hmm, voor Saucy zit er niet veel verschil tussen de twee, beide zijn versie 2:13.101-0ubuntu3.
<Terminator> Ik zit op Raring
<Terminator> Tenminste, dat is 13.04 geloof ik :P
<Terminator> Zou je dan de updates-variant aanraden?
<lordievader> Ohh in raring zit wel verschil fglrx=2:9.010-0ubuntu3, fglrx-updates=2:9.012-0ubuntu1.
<lordievader> Terminator: Ik draai al een tijdje geen AMD meer, lijkt mij niet verstandig om dingen aan te raden.
<Terminator> Ok, toch bedankt :)
<Terminator> Ik ga de updates eens proberen :)
<Terminator> Toch raar dat in raring het dan niet ook gewoon 2:13.101-0ubuntu3 is..
<Terminator> Dat zou je dan verwachten met de "updates" versie..
<lordievader> Terminator: Nope, is wel logisch. Helemaal voor kernel-drivers.
<Terminator> lordievader, de updates drivers werken :)
<lordievader> Terminator: Goed om te horen :)
<Rimo> Hallo
<goudfazant3991> hallo waarom kan ik niets laden in mijn archief
<jpjacobs> pfff
<Wobbo> Hoe reinstall ik Aptana als het downloaden dmv de terminal.
<Wobbo> Als het downloaden in de opdracht in de terminal vast loop, kan ik vervolgens niet meer de installatie of de update starten.
<Wobbo> Als het downloaden in de opdracht in de terminal vast loop, kan ik vervolgens niet meer de installatie of de update starten.
<Wobbo_> ok, sorry, best logisch... remove en dan install... haha
<XiaoShiZi> Goede Avond allen
<XiaoShiZi> heb nog even verder gezocht op het probleem dat ik gisteren had met bestandsbeheer nautilus om een .py script te starten door erop te klikken.
<XiaoShiZi> In Nautilus heb je onder Bestanden, voorkeuren, gedrag, de keuze om uitvoerbare tekstbestanden uitvoeren als ze worden geopend
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Kijk, dat wist ik niet.
<XiaoShiZi> dit werkt nu dus met als eerste regel die #!/usr/bin/env python te plaatsen
<Fermata> Jep, de bang-line.
<XiaoShiZi> daarom dat ik er vandaag op terug kom ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> wat betreft die nautilus-actions confi tool dan krijg je een extra lijn onder de rechter muisknop met Nautilus-Actions actions waaronder je dan de programma's vind die je toevoegd per extensie of zo.
<XiaoShiZi> die is dan wel redelijk omslachtig om in te vullen. Jammer dat die optie verdwenen is om snel een extensie te koppelen aan een programma.
<XiaoShiZi> Fermata: je hielp me op de goede weg hoor. Waarvoor dank ;-)
<Fermata> Graag gedaan. :)
<XiaoShiZi> Tot de volgende keer
<Fermata> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ericbr> hallo
<Gorash_> Iemand die hier verstand heeft van postfix / mail relax en me heel ff wil helpen?
<Gorash_> *relay
<Gorash_> Iemand die hier verstand heeft van postfix / mail relax en me heel ff wil helpen?
<lordievader> Gorash_: Wellicht dat je beter af bent in #ubuntu-server met deze vraag.
<Gorash_> Thanks
<plugin> knock knock...
<plugin> xubuntu newbie met een vraagje ...
<Fermata> Welkom. Ga je gang. :)
<plugin> ok thx
<plugin> ik heb een recente xubuntu versie ge"installeerd en wine
<plugin> wil een windows applicatie draaien, maar die zoekt een com1 poort en vindt die natuurlijk niet
<plugin> verschillende fora gezocht naar oplossingen maar zonder succes tot nu to..
<plugin> suggesties?
<Fermata> Hmm welke applicatie wil je laten draaien?
<plugin> soladin 600
<plugin> voor uitlezen van zonnepanelen via com1 poort aansluiting
<plugin> de windows applicatie draait al, alleen kan xubuntu natuurlijk geen com1 vinden maar zoekt tty denk ik
<Fermata> Hmm, ik zou het niet weten zo.
<Fermata> Misschien leest er iemand anders mee die het wel weer.
<Fermata> weet*
<plugin> is een programma van Mastervolt SOladin
<plugin> laat m even open staan thx
<Fermata> Is goed. :)
<plugin> wanneer ik sudo apt-get install setserial invoer om setserial te installeren krijg ik n foutmelding
<jpjacobs> der is een wine configuratie frontend, en als ik me niet vergis, kan je daarin instellen welke poort naar welke tty COM1 etc linkt
<jpjacobs> 't is bij mij alleen jaren geleden dat ik wine heb gebruikt, en heb ook geen ubuntu laptop bij de hand
<plugin> ok, is dat een instelling van wine, of een addon die ik nog moet instaleren?
<lordievader> Die wine config frontend was geloof ik "winecfg".
<lordievader> plugin, jpjacobs: ^
<plugin> hmm ik probeer setserial te installeren zonder succes
<plugin> systeem vraagt om pangolin op de cdrom, heb ik nie....
<plugin> hmm winecnf zie ik niet
<plugin> ik denk dat ik de serial poorten moet definieren.
<plugin> geen idee hoe
<Kebabfish> winecfg kan je gewoon opstarten via de terminal
<Kebabfish> plugin: zie hierboven
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-29
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<galaxy7> morgen
<lordievader> Hey galaxy7, hoe is het ermee?
<galaxy7> goed, ik ben het nieuws over bitcoin aan het lezen. veel tegenstrijdigheid in de media
<whitepc> Hoi<
<whitepc> Ik heb een vraagje.
<Fermata> Ga je gang.
<whitepc> Ik wil probeer namelijk om ubuntu te installeren naast m'n windows versie
<whitepc> hiervoor heb ik een dvd gebrand die ik dan bij opstart laad
<whitepc> maar na in het keuzemenu geselecteerd te hebben dat ik Ubuntu gelijk weer installeren, doet hij niets meer dan een zwart scherm weergeven met een knipperend laag streepje linksbovenin...
<whitepc> weet iemand hier raad mee?
<jpjacobs> goed... 2 dingen te controleren: A) heb je de MD5sum van je download gecheckt? B) heb je je DVD gecontroleerd ('t is een item in het bootmenu als je van cd opstart)
<whitepc> beiden gecheckt en die waren goed
<Klap-innn> whitepc: heb je een nvidia kaart?
<whitepc> klopt
<OerHeks> Als je Nvidia hebt, kan het een nomodeset issue zijn, selecteer tijdens keuze installatie/live met F6 nomodeset als bootparameter
<OerHeks> ..of was het F4?
<Klap-innn> f6 kan wel kloppen, staat onderaan in het scherm
<whitepc> Geprobeerd, maar dat levert hetzelfde probleem op
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart heb je precies?
<whitepc> Nvidia GEFORCE GT 220M CUDA  1GB
<OerHeks> vreemd, zou moeten booten volgens mij
<OerHeks> en werkt onder xmir > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/GPUTesting
<whitepc> bedankt voor jullie aandacht.
<whitepc> het is me uiteindelijk gelukt
<whitepc> dit door nolapic te gebruiken
<whitepc> dat las ik op het forum
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<Wobbo> Hallo. Ik probeer mijn muis van me toetsenbord goed te laten werken, maar, ik begrijp de handleiding van Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Touchpad
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg mij af of iemand mij kan helpen?
<trijntje> Wobbo: wat is het probleem?
<Wobbo> Standaard werk de muis wel, maar, je kan maar een hand gebruiken, stel met rechter vinger de scrollen en met me linker op vinger op de linker knop hangt het stil.\
<Wobbo> ik begrijp de opdrachten niet.
<trijntje> wat probeer je voor elkaar te krijgen?
<Wobbo> ik heb het document gemaakt op /home/wobbo/
<Wobbo> vervolgens sudo mv clickpad.sh to /bin/
<Wobbo> het is de uitleg wat staat bij https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Touchpad
<trijntje> daar staat dat in 13.04 die touchpad gewoon werkt, welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je?
<Wobbo> 14.04
<Wobbo> 9
<Wobbo> (eigenlijk groot deel 13.10)
<Wobbo> maar die installeren niet goed
<trijntje> 14.04 is nog niet eens alpha, daar ga je veel problemen mee krijgen
<Wobbo> weet ik, maar 13.04 en 13.10 livecd werken niet
<trijntje> 32 of 64 bit? Volgens de wiki moet je 64 bit gebruiken
<Wobbo> 64
<Wobbo> en 13.04 en 10 lopen na grub fast
<Wobbo> je ziet dan niet eens de Ubuntu opstart scherm
<trijntje> ow ok, vreemd
<trijntje> ik zie niet sudo mv clickpad.sh op die pagina staan, bij welke stap gaat het precies fout?
<Wobbo> nou
<Wobbo> ik moest ~/bin/clickpad.sh maken, in me /home/ik/clickpad.sh maar ik kan daar niet komen dus heb ik het gestuurd naar  /bin/clickpad.sh (zonder de ~) gedaan
<Wobbo> dmv mv
<trijntje> mkdir bin
<trijntje> sudo mv /bin/clickpad.sh ~/bin/
<trijntje> dat zou het moeten doen
<Wobbo> Daarna bij Opstarttoepassing het command ingevuld en gerestart
<Wobbo> brb
<Wobbo> bedankt voor je tijd
<Wobbo> helaas
<Wobbo> het is niet opgelost
<Wobbo> maarja... dan moet ik ook niet een nieuwe pc kopen en alleen maar ubuntu's wil. Haha
<trijntje> ja, nieuwe hardware werkt niet altijd goed met ubuntu, tenzij de fabrikant netjes drivers heeft gemaakt
<Wobbo> wel vet deze nieuwe laptop, bij 14.04 (13.10+) werkt alles! behalve de muis, werk niet 100%
<Wobbo> normaal koop ik goedkopere oudere laptops, Asus EEE ofzo... Dit keer mezelf een cadeautje gegeven! haha
<Wobbo> Nu hopen dat deze laptop deze langer blijft leven.
<trijntje> als je een bug indient heb je kans dat het nog gefixt wordt
<Wobbo> welke ubuntu site moet ik het aangeven?
<Wobbo> oh en heb je een tip voor een  bluetooth muis
<Wobbo> de audio is ook veel beter
<trijntje> Wobbo: ik weet niet precies voor welk pakket het probleem is, dat kan je het beste in #ubuntu-bug vragen
<trijntje> in het algemeen, als je een bug in bijv firefox tegenkomt kan je die met 'ubuntu-bug firefox' rapporteren
<Wobbo> heb je een link waar ik me me problemen moet plaatsen?
<trijntje> nee, je moet per probleem per programma een bug indienen
<trijntje> met het programma ubuntu-bug verzamel je automatisch allerlei informatie die de ontwikkelaars nodig hebben om het probleem op te lossen, bijv welke laptop je hebt etc
<Wobbo> ok
<Wobbo> bedankt voor je tijd en de informatie, fijn weekend!
<trijntje> graag gedaan, fijn weekeind!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-30
<linse> iemand online
<linse> pgp vraagje
<lord4163> Kan ik een mail server opzetten voor alleen uitgaande mail?
<frank1> k
<frank1> hallo
<Priyantha> hi
<frank1> ik krijg geen geluid meer na installeren en deinstall   jackd
<frank1>  was op zoek nnaar dj mixer dacht iets gevonden te hebben , maar nu helemaal geen geluid meer hoe kom ik terug naar basis instelling
<Priyantha> ik zou zeggen gewoon even pulseaudio deinstalleren en opnieuw installeren
<frank1> bij instellingen staat nu dummy
<frank1> ga ik proberen
<Priyantha> sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove pulseaudio
<Priyantha> sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove pulseaudio
<Priyantha> daarne 'sudo apt-get install pulseaudio'
<Priyantha> dan heb je een verse pulseaudio config weer
<frank1> ho niet te snel ik draai kubunti 13.10 en ben   net  begonnen ....
<Priyantha> geeft niets ;)
<Priyantha> die commando's moet je invoeren in een terminal sessie
<Priyantha> exact zoals ik zojuist zei, dan moet het goedkomen
<frank1> is dat bij comando uitvoeren ?
<frank1> copy paste  ..... en dan enter?
<Priyantha> nee
<Priyantha> je moet eerst een terminal venster openen
<Priyantha> dat kan je doen door op het menu te klikken en dan 'terminal' te typen
<Priyantha> dan krijg je de mogelijkheid om een terminal te starten
<frank1> nog steeds geen ggeluid
<frank1> moet ik nu opnieuw opstarten?
<frank1> had gedaan wat je schteef
<frank1> schreef
<frank1> hallo het werkt weer na reboot  bedankt!
<frank1> greeg nog wer
<frank1> l melding dat er een interne fout was , maar waarschijnlijk nog x herstarten
<frank1> kreeg nog wel melding
<Priyantha> cool !
<Priyantha> goed om te horen dat het werkt! :)
<Priyantha> welkom terug met geluid dan he :D
<frank1> maar als ik naar instellingen ga bij geluid testen   als ik dan op links of rechts klik hoor ik niets is dat normaal?
<frank1> het lijkt of ik nl mono geluid krijg
<frank1> jammer dat ik geen printscreen hier kan plakken
<CyberGabber> frank1: Kan je hier plakken, en dan de link hier medelen (Zorg dat er geen prive-info op de screenshot staat )
<frank1> ik snap je ff niet of ik mis iets
<frank1> werkt  wel in stereo op koptelefoon
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-01
<frank1> hoe kan ik bittorrents downloaden ?
<frank1> in win klikte ik  get magnet aan en opende bittorent
<frank1> hoe krijg ik dat  automaisch qtorrent word geopend/gestart
<Priyantha> oef...durf ik je niet zo 1-2-3 te zeggen helaas frank1
<Priyantha> denk dat je morgen meer kans heb van slagen
<frank1> slapen allemaal al zzzzzz
<Priyantha> denk het wel ja :P
<frank1> zal nog ns wat zoeken op google thx anyway
<frank1> mogge
<frank1> imand bekend met mixxx?
<frank1> programma likt
<frank1> te werken
<frank1> krijg geen geluid in mixxx
<frank1> werkt wel gewoon  bv ytube
<frank1> amarok
<frank1> ook
<jonathanske> hoi
<jonathanske> ik ben net nieuw op unbuntu server het lukt mij aardig maar had een vraag
<jonathan_> hoi ben ik weer
<jonathan_> kan iemand mij daar mij helpen?
<jonathan_> ik heb 3 hdd in de server zitten nu wil ik zorgen dat alle hdd als 1 groote opslag wordt gezien , hoe doe ik dit
<jonathan_> iemand?
<TopGear> Wat is er?
<jonathan_> hoi topgear
<TopGear> Hoi jonathan_
<jonathan_> ik ben nieuw in unbuntu
<jonathan_> ik heb net mijn server ginstaleerd
<jonathan_> ik heb in mijn server 3 hdd zitten hij herkent ze alle 3 maar als ik nu owncloud heb geïnstalleerd zie ik dat hij maar 1 van de hdd als opslag gebruikt
<jonathan_> hoe kan ik zorgen dat unbuntu mijn 3 hdd als 1 opslag ziet
<TopGear> Hmm, dat moet met RAID denk ik. Dat zal via het BIOS geconfigureerd moeten worden.
<jonathan_> kan ik niet de hdd allemaal koppelen aan de /home directory?
<TopGear> Ja, dat kan denk ik wel. Dan zou je via fstab de /dev/sd* moeten koppelen aan /home - al weet ik niet hoe veilig dit is. Zelf koppel ik alleen dingen in fstab naar /media/ bij boot. Ik weet niet hoe fstab meedere drives in één map afhandelt. Ik vermoed dat het werkt, maar dan zou je het zelf even moeten proberen. Heb je erg veel te verliezen voor het geval dat het fout gaat?
<jonathan_> nee hoor net schoone instalatite van unbuntu
<jonathan_> dus ik moet dan ftab de /dev/sdb en dan hoe koppel ik hem dan aan home
<TopGear> Je wil dus 3 aparte hardeschijven koppelen?
<jonathan_> *-disk                          description: ATA Disk        product: ST3320633AS        vendor: Seagate        physical id: 0.0.0        bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0        logical name: /dev/sda        version: 3.AD        serial: 9NF0JD92        size: 298GiB (320GB)        capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos        configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=000c2dc3   *-disk        description: ATA Disk        product: ST3320620A
<jonathan_> ik heb 3 hdd in mijn serverzitten
<jonathan_> nu heb ik een webserver draaien
<jonathan_> maar als ik daar kijk naar de opsalg zie ik maar 300 gb terwijl er 3 hdd in zitten van 300 gb dus zou ik toch 900 gb moeten uitkomen
<jonathan_> ?
<TopGear> Heb je een GUI of alleen een terminal?
<jonathan_> terminal
<TopGear> Oké, zie je met het commando "df -Th" wel alle hardeschijven?
<jonathan_> dev/sda1      ext4      296G  1.4G  279G   1% / udev           devtmpfs  1.1G  8.2k  1.1G   1% /dev tmpfs          tmpfs     420M  562k  420M   1% /run none           tmpfs     5.3M     0  5.3M   0% /run/lock none           tmpfs     1.1G     0  1.1G   0% /run/shm /dev/sdb1      ext4      315G   66M  299G   1% /home /dev/sdc1      ext4      315G  659M  299G   1% /var
<TopGear> Hmm, dit staat wel heel erg door elkaar. Kan je er een pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) van maken? Zo blijft de opmaak bewaard en kan ik het begrijpen ;-)
<jonathan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6503688/
<jonathan_> haha ja sorry ben nieuw:P
<TopGear> Geen probleem, zo blijf je leren hè. Ik kijk er even naar.
<jonathan_> dat is waar
<TopGear> Interessant. Ze zijn wel gemount, maar onder wat vreemde mappen. / staat op één hardeschijf, dan /home op een andere en dan /var weer op een andere. Weet je of je dat zelf gedaan hebt?
<jonathan_> niet dat ik weet
<jonathan_> heb de installatie gewwon gevolgd geen dingen aangepast
<TopGear> Oké, point taken. Als je "ls /var" en "ls /home" uitvoert, zitten er dan mappen in?
<jonathan_> backups  crash  local  log         mail  run    tmp cache    lib    lock   lost+found  opt   spool  www
<jonathan_> die zitt in var
<jonathan_> staan geen mappen
<jonathan_> kan ik niet beter heel de installatie over doen?
<TopGear> Ik ben eigenlijk meer een desktop figuur en geen server figuur. Ik ken het normale gedrag van de server installer niet zo goed, eigenlijk. Wat mij logisch lijkt is dat er gewoon één hardeschijf gepakt wordt voor / en de rest genegeerd. Misschien is er tijdens de installatie iets zo gezet dat de andere harde schijven gemount zijn onder andere mappen dan gebruikelijk.
<TopGear> Welke heb je gedownload? Dan test ik het even.
<jonathan_> 12.4
<jonathan_> ik moet helaas er vandoor moet werken mis kunnen wij morgen verdergaan?
<TopGear> Mooi, dan download ik nu de goede. Overigens, het is 12.04. 12 = het jaar (2012) en 04 is de maand (april). Daarna kwam 12.10 :-)
<jonathan_> oke dan ga ik ook ff 12.10 downloaden
<TopGear> Hmm, morgen heb ik gewoon weer school (6VWO) dus ik ben best druk. Overigens is het vol met andere aardige, helpende mensen hier. En anders: forum.ubuntu-nl.org.
<jonathan_> oke mis kunnen we andere manier contact leggen als je tijd hebt?
<jonathan_> snap dat je het druk hebt mey 6vwo
<jonathan_> maar snap zal morgen anders gewoon weer de acht openen en de vraag opnieuw stellen
<jonathan_> dankje wel voor de moeite en fijne dag
<TopGear> En jij veel succes! Het gaat prima lukken :-)
<frank1> hoi
<frank1> hoe krijg ik weer te zien dat ik bv firefox geminimalizeerd heb  had het ben het kwijt geraakt
<TopGear> Hoe bedoel je kwijt
<TopGear> (Daar hoort nog een ? achter, natuurlijk)
<frank1> ik kan nu niet meer zien dat bv firefox is geminimalizeerd  en kan mijn paginas dus niet openen
<frank1> ik kon dit eerst in de schermraand zien
<frank1> schermrand
<Kebabfish1> gebruik je de standaard ubuntu?
<frank1> kubuntu 1310
<TopGear> Nope, ik ben een Mint gebruiker met Cinnamon. Ben je goed in engels?
<frank1> redelijk
<ringo32> en als je het sluit ?
<ringo32> is het zelfde als je terug opstart ?
<Kebabfish1> ik denk dat je de applet hebt verwijderd waarin alle programma's te zien krijgt indien ze geopend zijn
<frank1> dan blijven er schermen actief die ik niet zie
<ringo32> denk als je mozilla directory verwijderd kan je zo weer terug opstarten
<TopGear> Mocht het hier niet lukken: ga eens naar de kubuntu chat (/join #kubuntu uitvoeren in de plek waar je je berichten typt).
<ringo32> in .cache of .config
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<GeeJee1970> Iemand ervaring met pammount?
<lordzett> hallo menzen
<pjotter> Ha mensen. Ik ben een scriptje aan het schrijven dat iets met de trash doet. Weet iemand hoe je in een script kan testen of de trash 'up and running' is? Is er een bepaald proces dat ik kan checken?
<lordievader> Trash up and running? Tenzij ik een andere trash in gedachte heb is het nog steeds een directory.
<pjotter> Ja, dacht ik ook. Maar er is wel degelijk een proces die die map in de gaten houdt,
<pjotter> Ik heb een klein probleempje met de trash dat verholpen kan worden door snel een dummy bestand in de trash te gooien en dan meteen weer te verwijderen.
<pjotter> Dit gebeurd bij startup.
<pjotter> Maar soms start het script te snel en pikt het systeem de aktie niet op.
<pjotter> Dus mijn vraag: welk proces houdt de trash bij?
<pjotter> Asl ik dat weet kan ik in mijn script even wachten tot het betreffende proces opgestart is en dan de akties uitvoeren.
<lordievader> Voor zover ik weet heeft KDE niet zo een 'trash' process. Op internet vind ik wel veel meldingen van gvfs-trash, wellicht dat je die bedoeld?
<pjotter> Geen idee. Ik zit overigens op Xubuntu (maar dat mag de pret niet drukken) Ik ben ook aan het zoeken maar kan er niets over vinden. Ik neem aan dat het een onderdeel is van de windowsmanager. Maar weet dat niet zeker.
<OerHeks> vreemde actie om een probleempje aan te pakken met trash .. wat is dat probleem dan?
<pjotter> Ha Oer!
<pjotter> Het is idd een beetje vreemd probleem. Met een evenzo vreemde workaround.
<pjotter> Wanneer Xubuntu opstart geeft ie altijd aan dat de trash 'leeg'  is.
<lordievader> Wat is het probleem eigenlijk?
<pjotter> Dit gebeurd bij Xubuntu 12.04 met Xfce 4.10
<pjotter> Oplossing is door even een dummybestandje te maken en die in de trash te gooien en die dan weer in de trash te verwijderen.
<pjotter> Beetje vreemd maar het werkt. Daarna wordt de status van de trash geupdate en doorgegeven aan het systeem en tonen all proullebakjes weer de juiste status.
<pjotter> Dus vandaar dat ik een scriptje wil schrijven dat dit doet. Het probleem is alleen dat dit scriptje soms wordt uitgevoerd voordat het proces dat de trash beheerd/inde gaten houdt actief is.
<pjotter> Ik dacht: als ik nou ff check totdat het betreffende proces actief is en die acties dan uitvoer, werkt ie altijd.
<pjotter> Snappie?
<lordievader> Filetje maken en na een minuut rm'en werkt niet?
<pjotter> lordievader: Tuurlijk. Maar dat is zo onnauwkeurig.
<pjotter> Ik hou ervan om de dingen 100% werkend te maken. Zelfs zo'n lullig scriptje :)
<lordievader> pjotter: Is het updaten van een file in de trash ook een oplossing?
<pjotter> Heb ik nog niet geprobeerd. Maar ook in dat geval moet je dat doen voordat het proces is gestart.
<lordievader> Want dan kun je gewoon een datum/tijd naar een file pipen (of andere random data).
<pjotter> Ik denk dat het idd gvfsd-trash is
<pjotter> until pidof gvfsd-trash do sleep 1 done
<pjotter> Da'  was ' m :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ichat> mogguls
<OerHeks> :-)
<ichat> lol azerty.nl in de bocht, je besteld  4 ding, een moederbord een cpu een cardreader en een tube warte pastij,    de eerste 3 staan als  gratis verzending   dus je propt ze allemaal in je winkelkar en rekend af, op de bon staat  + 7.10 euro verzendkosten dafuuuuuq
<ichat> oeh naaice en ik ga het nog terugkrijgen ook :P das dan weer weer mooi
<OerHeks> :-)
<ichat> ik weet niet hoelaat ze beginnen daaro maar als ik nu al een mail terug heb, dan is dat een best snelle reactie voor een mail die zaterdag nacht gestuurd is
<mandje1> ichat: de eerste 3 allemaal apart bestellen en de tube laten zitten. ;)
<ichat> mandje -  nu gedaan  alles bestellen mailtje sturen en antwoord krijgen dat het vandaag nog word teruggestord...  hoef ik ook maar 1 paket in ontvangst te nemen en heb ik gewoon die tube die ik nodig had
<mandje1> het beste geregeld ichat.     maar over iets anders. Vinaigre remote desktop viewer. prima tip Maikel. :)  maar.. je credentials onthouden kan je aanvinken maar doet ie niet. mmm.. ik bedenk me nu dat dat ook door OSX kan komen. ik log in op een mac via vnc. nog geen andere remote machine geprobeerd. maar buiten de auto-login, zou het geweldig zijn als Vinaigre automatisch zou kunnen starten in de door mij gewenste view modus. in 1e virtual scr
<ujjain> wat zijn anonieme functies?
<Maikel> mandje1: mooi dat het werkt :)
<perre> oii
<zeios> hi
<zeios> I'm new to ubuntu can you help me??
<ichat> lol wow
<ichat> ik wil help NU   5  4  3  2 1 daaaag ik ga terug naar windows
 * OerHeks zwaait
<ichat> sorry kon het niet laten
<OerHeks> ik weet het, geduld is niet gratis.
<ichat> echt he
<mandje1> linox rox
<mandje1> oh nee. tis lunox
<OerHeks> unox
<OerHeks> van die soep, die je buiten de koelkast kan bewaren.
<OerHeks> in een mandje.
<mandje1> nee das slachtafval van lunilefer
<mandje1> een mandje kan alles bevatten.
<OerHeks> zwaar mandje.
<mandje1> ik voel ook een zwart gat in me
<mandje1> we mogen hier niet slap ouwehoeren hoor ouwehOerheks. ;)
<OerHeks> idd, anders dien ik mijzelf eruit te opperen.
<ichat> lol ouwehoerheks ja die past wel bij je :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<goudvink3991> hallo beste mensen even een vraag kan dat
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Daar is deze chat voor...
<goudvink3991> hallo beste persoon
<goudvink3991> weet u waarom kan ik geen 14.4 version van ubuntu op de pc geplaatst krijgen bij windows 7
<goudvink3991> hallo lordievader bent u er nog??
<OerHeks> onmogenlijk zo te beantwoorden, goudvink3991
<OerHeks> Wat voor error krijg je dan?
<lordievader> Geduldt is een schone zaak...
<goudvink3991> ik krijg helemaal geen error maar de zaak loopt vast
<lordievader> goudvink3991: De vraag die wij nooit beantwoord kregen was of je Wubi gebruikte of niet....
<goudvink3991> weer een vraag die ik niet kan beantwoorden / wat bedoeld u met wubi
<lordievader> Wubi is de Ubuntu installer van Windows. Als je een live-cd vanuit Windows opent krijg je een installer, dat is Wubi.
<goudvink3991> heer lordie u weet hoe ik zit te werken met twee appartte schijven
<goudvink3991> ik heb 14 op usb-stick staan en op dvd schijfje
<lordievader> goudvink3991: En hoe installeer je precies?
<goudvink3991> nou je weet ik sta in windows 7 / dan stop ik de stick er achter in en ga ik bij deze computer naar de stick toe
<goudvink3991> zo doe ik bij de dvd het zelfde
<OerHeks> Dat is dus installeren binnen windows, met wubi. (leuk om uit te proberen, niet voor serieus werk)
<OerHeks> probeer eens op te starten met dvd of usb?
<goudvink3991> oerheks hoe instaleer ik ubuntu dan /buiten windows om??
<lordievader> OerHeks: Wubi is ook niet leuk "om uit te proberen" het is een gedrocht.
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Start van de stick op.
<OerHeks> zoals ik net aangeef, opstarten met usb of dvd, dan krijg je de keuze ubuntu naast windows te installeren.
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopTrusty#Opstarten
<goudvink3991> ho! nu zijn we er/ik kan met dit moederboord niet van een stick opstarten
<goudvink3991> wel van de dvd of cd
<OerHeks> gut, je hebt ook een dvd
<goudvink3991> ja ik heb het ook opdvd gezet
<OerHeks> nou, volg die mooie pagina
<goudvink3991> maar er is meschien een fout in het downloaden naar de dvd of stick to
<OerHeks> zie dat mooie keuze menu, 'schijf op fouten controleren'
<OerHeks> die voert een checksum uit, en dan weet je genoeg
<goudvink3991> ja lordievader heeft mij al eens naar die site gestuurd ??/maar er staan zoveel rubrieken op dat ik er geen wijs ui kan
<goudvink3991> zijn de mesen er nog
<goudvink3991> sorry
<goudvink3991> zijn de mensen er nog
<OerHeks> die url is vrij duidelijk.
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Gewoon de tijd ervoor nemen en rustig de pagina doorlezen, het bevat alles dat je nodig hebt.
<goudvink3991> nou ik ga het beslist weer proberen /dank je
<Goudvink3991> hallo beste mensen/ deze page kan niet worden weergegeven
<OerHeks> deze ? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopTrusty#Opstarten
<goudvink3991> hallo goede middag
<lordievader> Welkom terug.
<goudvink3991> nou lordievader een nieuwe dvd is gebrand
<goudvink3991> met 14.04.1
<lordievader> Heb je de iso eerst md5 gesumed?
<goudvink3991> ik heb hem laten scannen met dat vinkie dat je aan moet vinken om te kontrolleeren
<lordievader> Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt...
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Voor de md5sum: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<goudvink3991> en ik weet niet wat u bedoeld met md5sum?
<lordievader> Lees de webpagina.
<goudvink3991> ok dan ben ik even weg dank je
<goudvink9391> hallo daar ben ik weer
<goudvink9391> ik moet volgens mij deze dvd eerst op het andere stadion zien te krijgen /want ze praten op die website al meteen over terminal en zo
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Err, je gebruikt Windows toch?
<goudvink9391> ja natuurlijk
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Dus waarom kijk je dan bij Linux en niet bij Windows?
<goudvink9391> maar die nieuwe schijf staat nog nergens op alleen op de dvd
<lordievader> First things first, kan je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<goudvink9391> ik heb eerst bij die andere website die u hebt opgegeven een nieuwe dvd gedownload /nou die staat nu alleen maar op dat schijfje
<goudvink9391> nu wil ik hem op een ander stadion en niet op >> c << installeeren
<lordievader> Dat is geen antwoord op mijn vraag. Waarom kijk je bij Linux en niet bij Windows als je Windows gebruikt?
<goudvink9391> waar moet ik dan bij windows naar kijken??
 * lordievader zucht
<lordievader> goudvink3991: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<goudvink9391> ik ben op die site geweest zo juist
<goudvink9391> maar daar wordt al meteen gesproken oven terminal enzo
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Precies, daar heb ik het over. Waarom kijk je bij Linux als je Windows gebruikt?
<goudvink9391> maar mijn nieuwe schijfje staat nog niet op het stadion waar ik het hebben wil
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Heb je de Windows sectie van die pagina uberhaupt gelezen?
<goudvink9391> u weet ik heb toch 2 hardeschijven zodat ik de eene keer dit kan draaien en de andere keer dat
<lordievader> Dat heeft hier niks mee te maken.
<goudvink9391> is voor u windows verboden trein of zo??
<lordievader> Dat is ook totaal onrelevant. Heb je de iso al ge-md5sumd?
<goudvink9391> ik begrijp u vraag niet heellemaal
<lordievader> Heb je de Windows sectie van md5sum webpagina al gelezen?
<goudvink9391> ik heb op die site zitten lezen maar dan moet volgens mij het programma al er op staan /of kun je hem eerst kontroleren op die site?
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Nergens staat dat het programma winMD5sum al geinstalleerd is...
<goudvink9391> nee want hij licht hier op de tafel
<lordievader> He? Wat?
<goudvink9391> ja u denkt volgens mij dat hij al op de pc staat maar dat is niet
<lordievader> Ik heb weer eens geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt.
<goudvink9391> daarom vraag ik als ik hem eerst op de pc moet zetten /hoe krijg ik hem dan op mij andere stadion
<goudvink9391> niet bij mij C stadion
<lordievader> Je hebt (als het goed is) een .iso op je pc staan. Deze dien je te md5summen zodat je kunt controleren of de download gelukt is. Hoe je dit doet staat uigelegd op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<goudvink9391> ok> ik gaa weer voor die website kijken wat er gebeurt en ik doe de dvd in het dvdstadion/nogmaals verder bedank als ik het verkeerd doe dan hoor ik het wel
<lordievader> Je dvd heeft er op dit punt nog helemaal niks mee te maken.\
<goudvink9391> dus ik moet gewoon naar die website gaan als ik het goed begrijp?
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Ja en de instructies uitvoeren.
<goudvink9391> ok dank u
<perre> oii
<goudvink9391> hallo goedemiddag
<goudvink9391> heel de site afgezocht en op vele rode tekst geklikt
<goudvink9391> maar niets gevonden
<goudvink9391> heb nadien toch naar de schijf gedownload
<goudvink9391> en eind resultaat
<goudvink9391> fout
<goudvink9391> appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286log
<goudvink9391> hallo lordievader bent u er nog
<goudvink9391> hallo is er nog iemand?
 * lordievader zucht
<sam_> hi
<sam_> i have a question about linux, can i ask?
<sam_>  #ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> hallo sam
<OerHeks> stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand een antwoord
<lordievader> o/
<Greum> Hallo
<Greum> Ik heb een Ubuntu server, ik heb alleen SSH connectie, Hoe kan ik van mijn webcam een ip camera maken, of het bekijken via http
<OerHeks> kan met motion       https://cjjulius.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/creating-a-simple-linux-webcam-server/
<Greum> thx
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-26
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Postbushd> L.S. Ik gebruik xubuntu op mijn laptop (al iets ouder van daar). Werkt op zich voor mijn dingen goed. Alleen bij updates wordt wederkerend gevraagd voor meer ruimte in /boot. Hoe realiseer ik dat ? alsvast dank voor suggesties.r
<lordievader> Postbushd: Dat gaat waarschijnlijk lastig worden. Je moet namelijk je schijf herpartitioneren. Andere partitie kleiner maken, verplaatsen, en de vrijgekomen ruimte bij /boot erbij plaatsen.
<lordievader> Afhankelijk van de groote van de schijf gaat dit een tijd duren en het neemt ook risico's met zich mee.
<lordievader> Hoe groot is jouw /boot?
<OerHeks>  oude kernels verwijderen?
<lordievader> Dat is een beter plan ;)
<Postbushd> voor zover ik kan zien ca 250 mb
<lordievader> Ah dat is meer dan genoeg ;)
<Postbushd> en er is dus nu te weinig ruimte
<lordievader> Wat je ook kan doen is de busybox uit de initrd slopen, worden ze een stuk kleiner van.
<Postbushd> ca 10mb te weinig voor uo date
<lordievader> Postbushd: Maargoed, "sudo apt-get autoremove" gooit er waarschijnlijk al een paar kernels af.
<Postbushd> sorry ik ben een absolute leek op dit gebied.
<Postbushd> inderdaad dat had ik gevonden.
<Postbushd> resultaat postbushd@TravelMate-2310:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove [sudo] password for postbushd:  Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 55 niet opgewaardeerd. postbushd@TravelMate-2310:~$
<OerHeks> deze regel werkt wel goed >>  sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-image-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<Postbushd> en up date komt nog steeds met dezelfde melding
<Postbushd> helaas
<OerHeks> via http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<lordievader> Postbushd: Voor termail output kun je beter http://paste.ubuntu.com gebruiken.
<lordievader> Postbushd: Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image'?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Die gooit alles behalve de huidige weg?
<OerHeks> ja, huidige en de kernel ervoor laat hij netjes staan
<lordievader> Ah kernel ervoor ook ,prima ;)
<Postbushd> die output is heel omvangrijk, kan ik die hierin plakken ?
<OerHeks> dat moet hé? anders kan je niet in recovery mode booten
<OerHeks> brb moet rebooten door updates
<lordievader> Postbushd: Output via http://paste.ubuntu.com plakken ;)
<Postbushd> heb ik gedaan, ik weet niet hoe u / jij dat kunt benaderen ?
<Postbushd> als poster heb ik postbushd ingevuld is dat oke ?
<lordievader> Postbushd: Je kopieert de url naar hier ;)
<Postbushd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9246781/
<Postbushd> had ik wel kunnen bedenken. bij deze
<lordievader> Dat zijn een boel kernels. Voer het commando van OerHeks uit ;)
<Postbushd> ik zal de gegevens in de link van oerheks een goed bekijken. Dank voor jullie reactie. Hoop dat ik er uit kom.  en zal natuurlijk straks het resultaat terug koppelen.Gr Henk
<Postbushd> er wordt al flink gerommled/ gepoetst na het commando. Als e.a. nog opstart en werkt dan lezen jullie het nog. Nogmaals dank.
<Postbushd> kan jullie reactie zeer waarderen.
<Postbushd> dit is wat er allemaal gebeurde. Vor zover het jullie interesse wekt. En de update werkt al. Nou hoop ik dat dat ook het geval zal zijn na een restart.! :)
<Postbushd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9246980/
<postbushd_> voor Lordievader en oerheks. De actie zoals voorgesteld werkt klaarblijkelijk. Dank Henk
<postbushd_> wellicht tot een volgende vraag. De commando voor /boot heb van oerheks heb ik in elk geval bewaard.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> zo vaak komt een volle boot niet voor, mooi dat je het gefixed hebt postbushd_
<postbushd_> sterker nog ik heb zelfs de indruk dat e.a. nu ook wat soepeler werkt. Waarschijnlijk ligt dat aan het feit dat ik van ubuntu naar xubuntu ben over gestapt.
<postbushd_> zonder een clean install
<postbushd_> nogmaals dank
<OerHeks> :-)
<postbushd_> !!!
<OerHeks> Xubuntu is niet verkeerd idd
<OerHeks> vandaar dat ubuntu-studio deze als standaard heeft, lekker licht.
<postbushd_> was maar 1 GB aanwezig en wilde er niet meer bijstoppen gezien het feit dat het een ¨oude doos is..........
<OerHeks> wat voor geheugentype?
<postbushd_> oeps, ik weet niet hoe ik dit met dit systeem eruit haal. Is een acertravel mate 2310. en er zat xp op die redelijk werkte. toen wist ik de door jou gevraagd egegevens wel te vinden.
<postbushd_> processor is dus ook van toen . maar goed het doet zijn ding en ben tevreden daarmee. Op mijn desktop heb ik wel een uitbreiding uitgevoerd
<OerHeks> oh oke, SO-Dimm ddr 400
<postbushd_> en eerlijk gezegd hoe ouder het type geheugen hoe duurder en dan moet je je zelf afvragen wil ik dat nog wel met alle risicoś vandien.
<OerHeks> schijnt ook de max te zijn, 1 gb
<OerHeks> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/249214/Acer-Travelmate-2310-Series.html?page=13
<postbushd_> dank voor de tip. en inderdaad desktop had ook een dergelijk type geheugen qua leeftijd (en ¨traagheid¨); dank zo ver
<trijntje> je kan een beetje valsspelen en doen alsof je meer ram hebt dan je eigenlijk hebt met het pakket zram-config
<postbushd_> nu is hij stabiel, met dat pakket ook  nog ?
<trijntje> jahoor, ik heb het op al mn systemen geinstalleerd
<trijntje> het kost wat meer CPU, maar in ruil daarvoor krijg je meer RAM geheugen tot je beschikking
<trijntje> dat is een goede deal aangezien de CPU toch bijna nooit 100% bezig is
<postbushd_> dit las ik onlangs: From my experience, zRam is useful for people using computers with 1GB or 2GB RAM. Since zRam is compressing data, it require some processor resources. Not much, but always. For that reason i do not recommend to use it with old processors. Also if you have 4GB RAM most likely it won't be necessary to use it.
<trijntje> je kan zelf kijken of je cpu gebruik altijd 100% is, als dat het geval is heeft het inderdaad geen zin om het te installeren
<trijntje> maar ik heb 4GB ram op mn vaste pc en daar merk ik een groot verschil met zram, zeker als ik virtuele machines draai
<postbushd_> bedankt trijnte op mijn desktop zit ook 4 gb gaat echt fijn zonder dat pakket. De laptop gebruikt zelden 100% processor.
<postbushd_> GAan we proberen,
<postbushd_> gr Henk
<postbushd_> tot lezens
<postbushd> zram laten installeren en lijkt te werken.
<postbushd> Dank allen voor de suggesties gr Henk
<frank_> hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Dag frank_
<frank_> hoe kan ik kubuntu 1410 verwijderen en op nieuw  instaleren
<frank_> ik heb iso gedownload en op usb  gezet
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon opnieuw installeren?
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon over wat er nu al staat.
<frank_> maar kom niet in instalatie menu
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, moet je niet op een knopje drukken om vanaf de usb op te starten?
<frank_> ja schone instalatie
<BenJeDood> Hee
<Ben-Je-Dood> Meh
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-27
<goudvink3991> een goedemorgen alle
<goudvink3991> Oerheks bent u aanwezig
<goudvink3991> waarom heb ik geen geluid?
<goudvink3991> de geluids kaart wordt wel  aangegeven en is goed ingesteld
<goudvink3991> maar ik krijg geen geluid??
<Tintle> Meh
<OerHeks> thanksgiving is geen schaapjesdag, maar kloek kloek
<Tintle> haha
<rodney_> kan iemand helpen?
<lordievader> Niet als je geen vraag stelt ;)
<OerHeks> Je kans is hier groter dan in de Lotto.
<rodney_> ik werk nu aan een aser laptop maar de webcam wil niet om draaien
<rodney_> hij staat nu op zijn kop
<OerHeks> in welke app?
<rodney_> app? tis geen telefoon
<lordievader> App = Application...
<rodney_> sorry :)
<rodney_> usb 2.0 1.3m uvc webcam is de webcam waar ik nu aan werk
<OerHeks> op welke versie van ubuntu ? ik dacht dat die libv4l bug al opgelost was
<lordievader> Een niet up to date systeem?
<OerHeks> of een 64bit<>32 bit driver issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229467&page=1
<OerHeks> meer info over welke app zou wel handig zijn
<fdsqfqsdfsqf> hallooo
<fdsqfqsdfsqf> wie van jullie heeft er jabber!?
<Maikel> je moeder.
<Guest94459> Hi I am trying to install and use pip for python but it does not work :(
<Guest94459> can somebody maybe help me
<Guest94459> Is anybody out there?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-28
<Goudvink3991> hallo
<Goudvink3991> nog geen 14.04 op mij desktop
<Goudvink3991> waar zir de fout?
<Goudvink3991> waar zit de fout
<Goudvink3991> bij het laden van dvd
<Maikel> tja dat wordt een volledige wipe van je hdd
<Maikel> en dan moet je debian installeren
<Goudvink3991> als bij het opwarderen van 13.04 naar 14.04
<Goudvink3991> steeds int net wat andere text
<Goudvink3991> steeds int met wat andere text /wel de list met diverse woorden die  je kunt gebruiken??
<Goudvink3991> maar gee buroblad
<Goudvink3991> bij het opwarderen doet hij alles goed/maar zo gouw als hij overnieuw opstart komt hij niet met een buroblad
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: wat is precies het probleem, start ubuntu niet goed op?
<Goudvink3991> lordievader waar licht dat aan??
<Maikel> Je had beter je nick kunnen veranderen in Goudvis :P
<Goudvink3991> hallo trijntje
<Goudvink3991> ik heb zowel van dvd uitgeprobeerd als van het opwarderen van 13.04 naar 14.04
<Goudvink3991> als ik het laad dan komt er geen buroblad zoals bij 13.04 wel is
<trijntje> wat komt er dan in beeld?
<Goudvink3991> alleen wat text met tussen haakjes int en nog wat maar de laadste bent ik vergeten
<trijntje> we kunnen je alleen helpen als we de tekst weten, daarin staat namelijk wat er mis is
<Goudvink3991> en de lijst  zoals je bij 13.04 >> main << in toets om de lijst te zien
<Goudvink3991> er komt wel een woorden lijst maar die heb ik op papier over geschreven
<Goudvink3991> zoals ,,..,alias,break,cd,cddir etc,etc
<trijntje> ok, dus de installatie is gewoon fout gegaan
<trijntje> start de pc weer van de dvd op, druk de shift in tijdens het opstarten en kies dan 'cd op fouten controleren'
<Goudvink3991> bij het op warderen maak hij wel zijn opties af
<Goudvink3991> ik geloof ongeveer +/- 6 opies en die zijn allemaal goed want het duurt wel een aantal uren eerdat hij daar mee klaar is
<Goudvink3991> moment trijntje
<Goudvink3991> ja trijntje hoe zet ik hem op het stadion waar ik hem hebben wil??
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: ik weet niet wat je bedoeld, probeer woorden als 'hem' en 'het' etc te vermijden, en zeg precies waar je het over hebt
<Goudvink3991> nou als ik de dvd in het dvd-stadion doe dan kan ik bij deze 14.04 geen keuze maken /op wel stadion ik hem wil zetten c,d,g,h in ieder geval niet op c,d wel op g,of h
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: linux weet niks van stations 'c,d,g,h' etc, dat is iets van windows
<Goudvink3991> ik wil hem op g zetten als dat kan?
<trijntje> ik begrijp dus dat je probeert ubuntu in windows te installeren?
<Goudvink3991> ja dat klop wel
<trijntje> zoals we hier al vaker hebben gezegd is dat niet meer mogelijk
<Goudvink3991> maar gisteren bij het opwarderen van 13.04 naar 14.04 ging dat wel / maar bij alles afwerken en op nieuw opstarten komt hij niet terug in zijn buroblad?
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: zoals ik zeg werkt ubuntu onder windows niet meer. De software die dit mogelijk maakt is verouderd en wordt niet meer onderhouden
<Goudvink3991> ik had gisteren 13.04 er op gezet nadien kreeg ik de melding voor opwarderen naar 14.04 /zover gaat alles goed alleen bij opnieuw opstarten niet
<trijntje> ok
<trijntje> ik weet niet hoe ik het duidelijker kan zeggen, ubuntu in windows installeren werkt niet meer, je zult een normale installatie van ubuntu moeten doen
<trijntje> het feit dat je het probeert en dat het steeds mislukt laat toch zien dat ik gelijk heb?
<Goudvink3991> trijntje ik werk met windows op de eene hd schijf / en probeer met ubuntu op de andere hd schijf te werken?
<Goudvink3991> beide schijven zij 1 tera
<trijntje> ok, dan heb je ruimte genoeg om ubuntu ook te installeren
<trijntje> is er iemand die je kan vragen om je te helpen met de installatie? Als je het fout doet loop je het risico dat je al je bestanden kwijt raakt
<Goudvink3991> 13.04 gaat toch ook/die gaar goed/als ik die er weer op zet is alles goed/ maar dan krijg ik weer de melding dat ik moet opwarderen naar 14.04
<Fermata> Waarom zet je er niet meteen 14.04 op?
<trijntje> Fermata: hij probeert wubi install te doen
<Fermata> Ja maar.  Is het dan nóg niet duidelijk dat dat niet (meer) kan/
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: ik ga niet tien keer hetzelfde uitleggen, lees maar terug wat ik eerder heb gezegd
<Goudvink3991> trijntje er staan alleen maar bestanden op van ubuntu 13.04
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: dat klopt niet, tijdens de installatie kan je ook heel windows en alle bestnaden die daar op staan verwijderen als je een fout maakt
<Goudvink3991> er kan niets fout gaan want hij doet alles vanzelf toch/ en toch loopt het aan het  eind mis
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: ik denk dat je maar windows moet blijven gebruiken of hier kijken of er iemand bij je in de buurt woont die wil helpen
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<trijntje> als je zelf probeert ubuntu te installeren is het risico groot dat je windows en al je bestanden per ongeluk verwijderd
<Goudvink3991> nee trijntje want ik zit toch op een aparte schijf/die maakt window aan in zijn ram gedeelte
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: nee, dat heb je verkeerd begrepen
<Goudvink3991> als ik opstart dan kan ik een keuze maken met de pijltjes toetsen tussen windows of ubuntu
<Goudvink3991> dus van de eene schijf opstarten>> of van de andere
<Cugel> Ja, Goudvink3991.
<Goudvink3991> zijn er nog meer mensen die mee willen denken??
<Cugel> Tientallen.
<Goudvink3991> ik heb niet voor niets twee apparte schijven genomen
<Cugel> Heel slim.
<Cugel> Wat gaat er mis bij het installeren. Normaal is het installeren, opstarten en klaar.
<Goudvink3991> ja,ja maar 14.04 die wil niet
<Cugel> 'wil niet' is te vaag helaas.
<Goudvink3991> al die vorige wel??
<Cugel> Nee. Ik zie vooral vragen van trijntje staan.
<Goudvink3991> wat bedoeld u
<Goudvink3991> hallo Cugel
<Goudvink3991> als ik 13.04 in de dvd leg dan doet hij het wel??
<Goudvink3991> hallo lordievader
<trijntje> Goudvink3991: er valt niks aan te doen. Wubi werkt niet meer, dus wat jij probeert gaat nooit lukken
<Middernacht> Ubuntu virtueel in Windows draaien met bijvoorbeeld Virtualbox is ook geen oplossing?
<Goudvink3991> zover als ik weet doet ik niets verkeerd want zowel de dvd als met opwarderen krijg ik de zelfde oplossing
<Goudvink3991> na het opstarten geen buroblad
 * trijntje zucht
<Goudvink3991> ja trijntje dat geld voor mij ook
<Goudvink3991> ik heb 13.04 gebrand en ik heb 14.04 gebrand// nou de een geeft wel een buroblad en de andre niet????????
<Goudvink3991> lordievader heeft het er met mij nog over gesproken toen ik die schijven ging branden?
<Cugel> Zo, geholpen.
<Middernacht> De pagina met IRC sluiten had ik hem ook nog wel kunnen uitleggen.
<Goudvink3991> ja sorry ik ben weer los gelaten
<Goudvink3991> weet iemand nog de file voor de webcam/ ik dacht dat het met een g begon
<lordievader> Heeft Goudvink de md5sum al gedaan? Daar was hij de vorige keer mee bezig.
<Maikel> Een goudvis heeft maar 30 sec. geheugen.
<trijntje> lordievader: hij probeert nogsteeds 14.04 in wubi te installeren, en hij negeert het als ik hem vertel dat dat niet kan
<trijntje> ik denk dat hij nu gewoon weer 13.04 geinstalleerd heeft onder wubi, dat werkt nog net wel, en nu zoekt i de driver ('file' in zijn woorden) voor zn webcam
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat heb ik hem vorige keer ook verteld... Toen kreeg ik hem zover dat ie zijn dvd moest opstarten. Dat ding was stuk. Toen vroeg ik hem de md5sum van de iso te controleren... heb hier nog geen antwoord opgekregen...
<trijntje> lordievader: ik denk niet dat hij uberhaupt weet hoe hij in de bios moet komen, dus waarschijnlijk heeft hij nooit vanaf de dvd opgestart
<trijntje> ik weet niet of we hem nog meer moeten helpen, als hij een dual boot installatie probeert molt hij vast zn windows partities en data ook, en ik denk niet dat hij weet hoe je een backup moet maken
<Maikel> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null
<Maikel> toch?
<Maikel> Nee, dit commando is niet perse schadelijk
<ichat> sudo mv /user/*.* /usr/local/pcstore  @ trijntje soms is dat de beste optie
<ichat> eigenlijk best raar - dat er geen diensten zijn waar je pc's (en systeem onderhoud) gewoon kunt leasen
<OerHeks> issue #91 is uit
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-91/
<JanC> ichat: dat kan wel hoor, maar hardware + support leasen is niet echt goedkoop als particulier, vrees ik...
<ichat> JanC, mijn criterium, als het meer kost dan  pc kopen en elke 3 maanden naar de pcwinkel gaan voor een pc-opschoning van 50 euro...  - dan kan het dus niet.
<ichat> als in- -dan is het dus neit haalbaar
<JanC> bij leasing zit meestal ook hardware-vervanging e.d. inbegrepen natuurlijk
<JanC> ichat: om je een idee te geven, Canonical vraagt 85 à 135 EUR / desktop / jaar enkel voor het remote softwarebeheer- & support-gedeelte
<JanC> (dat is inclusief de Landscape software)
<JanC> voor volledige leasing moet je uiteraard nog de hardware bij rekenen (inclusief pre-financiering-interesten!)
<ichat> mja - landscape is helaas best prijzig maar zeker niet het enige alternatief,   en bovendien   bovendien  dat is nog steeds maar 400 euro per 3 jaar (even aangenomen dat je een pc na die tijd afschrijft...
<ichat> toegegeven zoiets is misshcien niet zo rendabel met een medion pctje van 299 bij de MM -
<JanC> sowieso gaat je hardware meer kosten dan in de winkel ook
<ichat> waarom zou dat zo zijn?
<JanC> aangezien je die bij leasing in feite afbetaalt op drie jaar
<JanC> (of een andere termijn)
<JanC> plus dat ze het risico lopen dat je na één jaar het contract opzegt e.d.
<JanC> en bij hardware-problemen moeten ze iemand sturen om die te vervangen, etc.
<JanC> dus reken maar minstens op de prijs van een Dell/HP + 3 jaar on-site garantie o.i.d.
<JanC> mogelijk meer
<JanC> voor een bedrijf allemaal geen probleem, voor hen is het belangrijk dat ze niet dagenlang zonder PC zitten...
<ichat> maar nu zeg je dat het hp + 3 jaar onsite is...  je vergeet wel dat dat een sla van 24uur is
<JanC> je zou dat iets omlaag kunnen halen met een andere SLA
<JanC> maar je moet nog steeds mensen op pad sturen als er iets gebeurt etc.
<ichat> true
<ichat> maar ik zou het voor de grap eens door willen rekenen
<JanC> plus, die HP/Dell garantie is vooraf betaald, niet in schijven
<JanC> ichat: reken uit hoeveel het kost als jij moet lenen om alle kosten vooraf te betalen terwijl je afbetaalt naargelang de klant jou betaalt + kost voor verzekering ingeval van wanbetaling, etc. etc.  :)
<JanC> o ja, vergeet je eigen winst niet  :p
<JanC> Dell doet blijkbaar leasing
<JanC> en een hoop andere bedrijven doen dat ook
<JanC> reken op 500 euro / jaar voor een instap-desktop (zakelijk model) + monitor of zo?
<JanC> (dat is geen Dell-prijs, maar van bij een andere leaser)
<ichat> ik denk dat het grootste probleem zou zijn om bepaalde doelgroepen zo ver te krijgen,  in die zin dat het interesseerd ze niet dus  goedkoopste pc  geen onderhoud en dan maar zeiken dat het niet werkt en dat die pc zo graag is... en de buren zeiken dat ze kapot gespammed worden
<JanC> :)
<JanC> probleem is dat die mensen misschien ook het rapste wanbetalers worden en zo  :)
<Brabantski> Hallo?
<Brabantski> Nederlands hier. Ben opzoek naar iemand die mij snel opweg kan helpen om van Windows over te stappen naar Ubuntu
<Maikel> lol
<OerHeks>  
<Fermata> Da's wel heul snel.
<OerHeks> 21 sec is het record
<OerHeks> dit was 1.03
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-29
<stefrgv> ik zou graag een programma installeren op een andere account. na de sudo apt-get install scratch vraagt het paswoord, dat er niet is.
<stefrgv> hoe kan ik alsnog de install laten doorgaan?
<OerHeks> alleen als dat account rechten heeft om te installeren..
<stefrgv> hoe kan ik dat doen?
<OerHeks> account toevoegen aan sudoers .. even zien
<Maikel> visudo,
<Maikel> en dan alles toegang geven of alleen aan die apt-get
<Maikel> man visudo
<OerHeks> sudo adduser <username> sudo
<OerHeks> dan uitloggen en weer in
<stefrgv> als ik het goed begrijp, inloggen in het admin account. sudo adduser..., uitloggen en inloggen op de andere account?
<OerHeks> ja, dan kan je software toevoegen met sudo
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<stefrgv> ok bedankt, tot later
<Tim___> Goedenavond
<Tim___> kan en wil iemand mij helpen van het instellen van Samba?
<trijntje> Je kan beginnen met dit doorlezen Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Tim___> het probleem is dat ik het geinstalleerd heb volgens het stappen plan, maar ik geen toegang heb tot die map als ik m wil openen vanaf windows...
<Tim___> hij blijft dan vragen om een ww ed...
<trijntje> wat heb je precies gedaan?
<Tim___> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<trijntje> dan heb je toch een wachtwoord voor samba ingesteld? Die moet je dan in windows opgeven
<lordievader> trijntje: Je bent waarschijnlijk smbpasswd vergeten uit te voeren, waar trijntje al naar hint.
<Tim___> ja dat was idd het probleem. een vriend zei dat hij dat nooit doet, maar ik heb het nu gedaan en ik kan nu wel in de map komen
<Tim____> hoe kan het zo zijn dat nadat ik ubuntu opnieuw heb geïnstalleerd,  ik geen wifi verbinding meer kan maken?
<Tim____> hij lijkt de wifi adapter ook helemaal niet te zien
<JanC> wifi switch aan?
<Tim____> ik ben een beste leek als het op ubuntu aan komt, dus als je er voor mij wat meer uitleg hebt, dan graag
<Tim____> sudo rfkill unblock wifi?
<OerHeks> kijk eens bij aditional drivers of je iets kan installeren?
<JanC> Tim____: ik bedoel eigenlijk wifi switch op de laptop; soms werkt die op firmware-niveau
<Tim____> Bedankt Oerheks! Ik heb weer wifi verbinding!
<Brabantski> Hallo
<Brabantski> kan iemand mij helpen=
<Brabantski> -
<Brabantski> =
<JanC> als je langer dan 1 min kan wachten misschien wel, ooit...
<OerHeks> Ik vat het ook niet.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-30
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: heb weer win8 bak geformatteerd met ubuntu en xchat auto naar hier gestuurd en ubuntu wiki nl als favoriet
<lotuspsychje> als ze problemen hebben krijgen ze hier dan hulp
<OerHeks> als iemand wakker is wel
<lotuspsychje> die wiki is echt wel nice met grafische voorbeelden
<lotuspsychje> commandoline: aanwezig?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie geeft page not found
<frank_> hallo
<frank_> hoe voorkom ik dat kubuntu elke keer naar wifi wachtwoord vracht , ondanks dat  het bewaard is?
<frank_> vraagd
<Kebabfish> is het de networkmanager, of de password manager?
<Kebabfish> want dit probleem herinner ik me van jaren terug al bij kubuntu
<FRANK_> hallo hoe   kan ik blokeering uitvoerbare bestanden uit zzetten
<FRANK_> moet hplip instaleren
<ichat> FRANK_,  met   sudo chmod +x
<FRANK_> dit in console typen ?
<ichat> FRANK_,  weet je iets van de console?
<FRANK_> HOI  ICHAT  ging iets fout
<FRANK_> ik  wou console opstarten   en toen liep hij vast
<FRANK_> ik moet dus in console  in typen ?
<ichat> FRANK_,  even een ander vraagje waarom installeer je hplib niet via het software centrum?
<FRANK_>  die vond hem om vage reden niet
<FRANK_> want dat is makkelijker idd
<FRANK_> ik draai kubinti 14.10
<FRANK_> ik heb muon zoeken   dat is zelfde toch
<ichat> dat zou idd niet uit moeten maken
<FRANK_> buiten dat wil natuurlijk zelf beslissen   en niet mijn pc of ik iets instaleer
<FRANK_> vinnd muon zoeken erg ttraag overigens
<ichat> ik heb al in geen 10 jaar meer kde gebruikt dus ik zou het eerlijk niet weten
<ichat> FRANK_,  wat zegt:  dpkg -l hplip
<FRANK_> ben nu ff ubuntu software cenrum aan downloaden kijken of dat scheeld
<FRANK_> in console bedoel je?
<ichat> ja
<FRANK_> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Naam           Versie       Architecture Omschrijving +++-==============-============-============-================================= ii  hplip          3.14.6-1ubun i386         HP Linux Printing and Imaging Sys
<ichat> met andere worden hij is gewoon geinstalleerd
<FRANK_> als ik nu op hplip klik opend  open ofice....
<ichat> FRANK_,  wat wil je prcies voor elkaar krijgen ...
<FRANK_> ik heb eergisteren   kubuntu  er op nieuw op gezet
<FRANK_> alleen   nu nog kunnen printen
<ichat> en je hebt dus een hp printer
<ichat> heb je het al via het control center / printers  geprobeerd  om een printer in te stellen?
<FRANK_> hallo hoe kan ik   blokering uitzetten  voor uitvoerbare bestanden ?
<Maikel> wat bedoel je?
<FRANK_> `` dir is een uitvoerbaar bestand  uit veiligheids overweging    word   dit   niet uitgevoerd```
<Maikel> ?
<Maikel> kan je de volledige output geven
<Maikel> inclusief commando
<FRANK_> ik had  linux live usb creator gedownload , maar   kan niet instaleren
<FRANK_>  krijg melding   dit is een uitvoerbaar bestand (programma) uit veiligheids overweging  ........
<FRANK_> Het bestand file:///home/frank/Downloads/LinuxLive USB Creator 2.9.0 (1).exe is een uitvoerbaar programma. Uit veiligheidsoverwegingen zal het niet worden gestart.
<FRANK_> heb nu kubuntu 14.10
<FRANK_> ben ook ff  14.04 aan downloaden
<FRANK_> hoe zet ik   iso bestand   van uit kubuntu op usb ?
<trijntje> met unetbootin, staat in het softwarecentrum
<Jeu> ik probeer ubuntu op een Acer laptop vanaf dvd te draaien vanaf een acer laptop, maar hij start niet op ik krijg ook niet het beginscherm met de twee logo's
<trijntje> Jeu: welk beginscherm bedoel je precies?
<Jeu> als ik de cd opstart vanaf een andere laptop krijg twee paarse logo's onderin beeld
<Jeu> op de acer krijg ik dit http://i.stack.imgur.com/3N7PW.png
<trijntje> ok, doe eerst maar check  cd for defects
<trijntje> en daana try ubuntu without installing. Hoe heb je precies die dvd gemaakt? Of is het een CD. En waar heb je ubuntu gedownload?
<Jeu> het is een dvd en try ubuntu without installing werkt prima vanaf de andere laptop alleen op de acer, krijg ik een zwart en scherm en naar ongeveer een minuut stopt alles
<Jeu> de schijf zal goed zijn, want vanaf een andere laptop werkt het prima
<trijntje> en check cd for defects?
<Jeu> hoe doe ik dat?
<trijntje> dat is de onderste optie op dat plaatje
<Jeu> ik zal het proberen, ik heb namelijk ook al een bootable usb gemaakt met hetzelfde probleem
<Jeu> zelfde euvel ik kan de optie wel kiezen om ubuntu te proberen zonder installatie maar verder gebeurt er niets
<trijntje> ja, er is dus iets mis. Als je de cd op fouten controleert weten we in ieder geval of het aan de cd ligt
<Jeu> hij is bezig, maar ook nu gebeur er niet veel
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu is het? En hoe oud is die laptop?
<Jeu> laptop blijft zwart
<Jeu> laptop is 2-3 jaar oud is een acer aspire 5560g
<Jeu> versie 14.04.1
<trijntje> probeer dan eens op die andere pc de dvd op fouten te controleren
<Jeu> ja die doet het wel
<Jeu> check is klaar; geen errors gevonden
<trijntje> hm, jammer, dat zou makkelijk zijn. Ik kan eerlijk gezegd niks op internet vinden over problemen met die laptop
<Jeu> ik heb ook al wat rond gezocht, maar wordt ook niet wijzer
<trijntje> het lijkt er op dat 12.04 wel werkt op die laptop: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=74971.0
<trijntje> dat zou je kunnen proberen, of 32/64 bit 14.04 proberen, wellicht dat dat helpt
<Jeu> kan deze versie ook gebruikt worden zonder installatie
<brabantski> hallo
<brabantski> wilhelm?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-23
<Rob__> hallo allemaal! kan iemand mij helpen / adviseren bij een opstart-probleem?
<selckin> altijd gewoon uw vraag stellen op ric
<selckin> irc
<Rob__> hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS net op een Lenovo ThinkPad T410s geinstalleerd, booten gaat 'om en om', een keer goed (naar het keuze menu), andere keer niets (blijft hangen in zwart scherm, moet ik handmatig de laptop 'uit' forceren), wat is hier mogelijk aan de hand?
<kip> ik heb heb live usb stick gemaakt om te proberen, alles gaat goed tot dat hij om een wachtwoord vraagt.
<kip> Ik ik weet dit niet heeft iemand dat.
<kip> ik heb 14.04.3 LTS op een boot usb geinstalleerd voordat ik op het bureaublad kom wordt er gevraagd om usernamen en wachtwoord.
<kip> Nu kan ik nergens vinden wat de username is en het wachtwoord weet iemand raad.
<lordievader> Hoe heb je de live-usb gemaakt? Als het goed is wordt er niet om een wachtwoord gevraagd.
<kip> ja dat klopt ik lees dat ook nergens maar het wordt wel gevraagd dus ik kan niks met ubuntu.
<lordievader> Daarom, hoe heb je hem gemaakt?
<kip> ik kan zeker beter een nieuwe maken welke versie moet dan downloaden.
<lordievader> 14.04 voor stabiel, wil je iets nieuwers 15.10.
<kip> Ik heb geen ervaring met ubuntu ik ben windows zat.
<kip> en wil wat anders
<lordievader> Dan zou ik voor 14.04 gaan als ik jou was.
<kip> oke ik weet wat meer ik maak een nieuwe boot usb met 14.04 moet verder nog ergens op letten
<edehont> kip: Download Ubuntu van de officiele Ubuntu-site, niet van een willekeurige site met Ubuntu in de naam. :-)
<lordievader> Zolang je het niet via Wubi installeerd ben je veilig.
<kip> daar heb ik hem ook gedown load http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download
<edehont> Dan ligt het daar in elk geval niet aan.
<edehont> Ik heb nog niet meegemaakt dat de Live CD/USB om gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vraagt.
<edehont> Wel dat hij om een gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vraagt wanneer je al in Ubuntu zat en daar op 'afmelden' klikt.
<edehont> Maar dan logt hij toch weer automatisch in met user "ubuntu" na een minuutje of zo.
<kip> en dan vraagt hij om een wachtwoord of heb ik iets verkeerd gedaan
<JanC> welk wachtwoord vraagt die?
<kip> dat weet ik juist niet heb admin geprobeerd en ubuntu zo kan je wel een tijdje doorgaan
<edehont> De bedoeling is dat je zonder in te hoeven loggen op de Live desktop terechtkomt.
<kip> ik zie nu wel op de usb wubi.exe staan
<lordievader> kip: Vermijd wubi.
<JanC> is normaal dat die er op staat
<kip> ja dat zal ik doen maar wel van de originele site gehaald
<edehont> wubi.exe is nog steeds onderdeel van de Ubuntu-distributie. Zolang je boot van de USB en niet rechtstreeks wubi.exe opstart heb je daar geen last van.
<edehont> wubi wordt niet meer ondersteund, dus ik snap niet goed waarom het nog meegeleverd wordt.
<lordievader> Dat heb ik nooit begrepen. Ook niet toen het wel werd ondersteund.
<edehont> :-)
<JanC> zo erg is het nu ook weer niet
<kip> waar moet ik ubuntu nu wel ophalen
<edehont> http://ubuntu-nl.org/download
<JanC> of ubuntu.com
<edehont> Ik heb wubi in het verleden met plezier gebruikt, maar ben daarbij ook tegen rare problemen aangelopen.
<edehont> Als je tegenwoordig linux binnen Windows wilt draaien, is Virtualbox de way to go, denk ik.
<JanC> of MS's eigen virtualisatie ding
<edehont> Heb ik geen ervaring mee. Is misschien wel laagdrempeliger.
<SCHAAP137> Hyper-V is een beetje raar, als je vmware en/of virtualbox gewend bent
<kip> nu heb ik ubuntu 14.04 LTS van ubuntu.com gehaald en weer wordt er om een usename en password gevraagd die ik dus niet heb wat nu
<lordievader> Hoe maak je jouw live-usb's?
<OerHeks> als jein de live cd in schermbeveiliging valt, is usernaam ubuntu en passwoord leeg
<OerHeks> maar dat benik nooit tegen gekomen
<kip> gelukt ubuntu en password leeg bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-24
<Rob__> HELP! hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS net op een Lenovo ThinkPad T410s geinstalleerd, booten gaat 'om en om', een keer goed (naar het keuze menu), andere keer niets (blijft hangen in zwart scherm, moet ik handmatig de laptop 'uit' forceren), wat is hier mogelijk aan de hand en hoe los ik 't op?
<dick_> look for help to startup Ubuntu in Virtual Box under windows 7 64bits
<dick_> als ik opstart krijg in waarschuwing This kernel req an X86-64 CPU but only detects a i686 CPU
<khildin_> dick_, is dat in een VM in virtualbox?
<dick_> ja inderdaad
<khildin_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/553469/this-kernel-requires-an-x86-64-cpu-but-only-detected-an-i686-cpu
<khildin_> heb je die al bekeken?
<khildin_> instellignen in vbox even aanpassen
<dick_> nee,zal ik doen
<khildin_> was overigens de eerste hit in G..... :-/
<Rob__> HELP! hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS net vers op een Lenovo ThinkPad T410s geïnstalleerd, dus er is geen enkel ander OS aanwezig, booten gaat 'om en om', een keer goed (naar het keuze menu), andere keer niets (blijft hangen in zwart scherm, dan moet ik handmatig de laptop 'uit' forceren en weer opnieuw opstarten, erg vervelend en vooral inefficiënt!), wat is hier mogelijk aan de hand en hoe los ik 't op?
<dick_> vraag waar kan ik TPE vinden bij de instellingen van VBOX
<lordievader> TPE?
<dick_> trusted platform excecution
<lordievader> Als ik [1] lees zou ik denken dat VB het niet ondersteund, maargoed het is wel een topic uit 2007. [1] https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=15229
<dick_> ja kreeg eerder een verwijzing bij probleem kernel requires X86 -64 proc but detects i686 CPU
<dick_> antwoord daarop TPE uitzetten bij instellingen Vbox
<dick_> maar zie deze i
<lordievader> Hmm, staat Vt-d en Vt-x (of de AMD counterpart) aan?
<lordievader> Ik neem aan dat je wel een 64bit cpu hebt?
<dick_> jazeker
<lordievader> Voor beide vragen?
<dick_> de proc instellingen zijn niet aan te passen
<dick_> heb vbox opnieuw opgestart maar blijft zo
<lordievader> Ik zou eens gaan kijken of de virtualisatie opties voor je cpu aan staan.
<dick_> VT-d staat aan
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> Andere iso proberen?
<dick_> Heb ik gedaan 32 bits maar dan krijg ik een bericht kernel panic
<lordievader> Hmm.. dat klinkt niet goed. Welk hostos gebruik je?
<dick_> deze kreeg ik eerder :https://askubuntu.com/questions/553469/this-kernel-requires-an-x86-64-cpu-but-only-detected-an-i686-cpu
<dick_> Hierin wordt trusted platform excecution uitzetten als oorzaak genoemd
<dick_> maar waar kan ik die vinden ??
<dick_> host is windows 7 64bits
<dick_> op asus K53E laptop
<lordievader> Ze linken daar naar [1], een soort gelijk iets is niet voor jou toepasbaar? [1] http://lifeofageekadmin.com/enable-virtualization-on-dell-optiplex-755-to-run-oracle-virtualbox-4/
<dick_> Ok bedankt ! ga ik proberen !QUIT
<Rob__> HELP! hallo, ik heb Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS net vers op een Lenovo ThinkPad T410s geïnstalleerd, dus er is geen enkel ander OS aanwezig, booten gaat 'om en om', een keer goed (naar het keuze menu), andere keer niets (blijft hangen in zwart scherm, dan moet ik handmatig de laptop 'uit' forceren en weer opnieuw opstarten, erg vervelend en vooral inefficiënt!), wat is hier mogelijk aan de hand en hoe los ik 't op?
<nvidea> hallo
<Guest22657> hoe kan ik beeldscherm dedecteren
<Guest22657> ik zie het wel op de tv maar xbmc zie ik voor de helft
<Guest22657> krijg het niet goed
<dick_> help gevraagd voor probleem met Ubuntu in VBOX onder windows 7 64 bits
<dick_> gaat fout na USB reset,Software reset,USB operationeel,USB suspended
<dick_> geeft dan disk write errors DMA acces
<SCHAAP137> dick_: wat voer je precies uit en waar zie je de fout verschijnen?
<SCHAAP137> en welke foutmelding krijg je exact?
<SCHAAP137> 't is uit jouw omschrijving nog niet duidelijk waar de fout zich afspeelt
<dick_> ik wil Ubuntu opstarten in Vbox zie het Ubuntu logo verschijnen gedurende
<dick_> 1 a 2 min
<dick_> daarna de foutmeding in het logwindow
<SCHAAP137> het logwindow waarvan? Vbox?
<dick_> start hem op via met Lili USB creator gemaakte USB stick
<SCHAAP137> wat is de exacte tekst vd foutmelding?
<dick_> 00:00:22.535022 PIIX3 ATA: LUN#0: disk write error (rc=VERR_ACCESS_DENIED iSector=0x1fe966 cSectors=0x8)
<dick_> komt uit het logwindow
<dick_> van VBOX
<SCHAAP137> ok, lijkt een foutmelding uit Virtualbox zelf
<SCHAAP137> heb je je PC herstart na de Vbox installatie?
<dick_> ja heb ik
<SCHAAP137> er is iig een probleem met het schrijven naar de virtuele harddisk file
<SCHAAP137> dus is geen Ubuntu probleem, is een vbox en/of Windows probleem
<SCHAAP137> permissie/rechten issue op de (locatie van de) harddisk file
<dick_> virtuele harddisk is dat niet binnen de VBOX dan
<SCHAAP137> ja, virtualbox mag niet schrijven naar die file, kennelijk
<SCHAAP137> kan om verschillende redenen zijn
<dick_> de grote van dat geheugen kan ik toch opgeven ?
<dick_> bij het maken van de USB stick
<SCHAAP137> kan ook zijn dat de USB stick verkeerd gemaakt is
<SCHAAP137> dat 'ie tijdens het opstarten iets wilt wegschrijven naar die stick, wat niet lukt
<SCHAAP137> waarom gebruik je een USB stick trouwens, als je Vbox doet? Is toch makkelijker om gewoon de ISO te laden als virtuele CD?
<SCHAAP137> is niet nodig om een fysieke USB stick te gebruiken, in die situatie
<dick_> virtuele CD begrijp ik eerlijk gezegd niet zo
<SCHAAP137> het ISO bestand van die Ubuntu installatie
<SCHAAP137> die kun je inladen in het CD-ROM device van Virtualbox, in die VM
<SCHAAP137> en dan daarvanaf de VM opstarten
<dick_> OK bedankt, ga ik proberen ! de USB was ook mogelijkheid die aangegeven was op de website
<SCHAAP137> klopt, USB kan ook, maar als je 't virtueel wilt draaien, is er geen reden om een fysieke USB bootdisk te maken
<SCHAAP137> immers kun je de ISO file direct gebruiken
<SCHAAP137> moet lukken
<SCHAAP137> volgens mij kan VirtualBox pas schrijven naar USB wanneer de guest tools geïnstalleerd zijn
<dick_> ja ik begrijp het. Als dit lukt wil ik daarna laptop booten met Ubuntu !
<SCHAAP137> als je een niet-virtuele installatie wilt doen, dan zul je die stick wel weer nodig hebben
<SCHAAP137> dus bewaar 'm voor dat moment, zou ik zeggen
<dick_> nogmaals dank en quit
<SCHAAP137> cool, succes en graag gedaan
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-25
<gerrit> Goedemorgen
<gerrit> ik had een vraagje
<gerrit> hoe kan ik de beeldscherms dedecteren
<gerrit> ik zie het wel op mijn tv maar dan kan ik de pijltje niet zien op mijn pc en andersom
<gerrit> ik heb  Ubuntu 14043 Trusty Tahr LTS Desktop i386
<gerrit> welke programma kan ik het best gebruiken als vervanging van grabbit
<gerrit> en hoe installeer ik het
<SCHAAP137> gerrit: wat is grabbit?
<gerrit> het werkt allemaal perfeckt maar is nieuw voor mij
<gerrit> om nzb binnen e halen
<crb> moet je als je ubuntu opstart comando in voeren?
<crb> voor de eerste keer
<crb> oke  ik kom  niet verder met  met de progamer scherm
<crb> help\
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-26
<Gerrit> Goedemorgen
<Gerrit> ik had een vraagje betref het beeld dedecteren
<Gerrit> in ubuntu
<Gerrit> ik zie het wel op tv maar dan niet op het beeldscherm van pc
<Gerrit> en andersom
<maartje> goedeavond allemaal
<maartje> ik probeer 2 poorten open te zetten maar ol krijg na het invoeren van mijn ww steeds de melding: Sorry, probeer opnieuw in de terminal
<maartje> iemand een oplossing?
<Sling> wat probeer je precies?
<maartje> ik heb voor de app videostream 2 open poorten nodig, maar het lijkt een beetje roulette te worden, in het begin ging het goed maar nu lukt het dus niet meer
<maartje> heb je een idee?
<OerHeks> het zou helpen als je vertelde wat voor opdracht je probeert ..
<maartje> :D
<maartje> sudo /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5556 -j ACCEPT sudo /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5558 -j ACCEPT
<OerHeks> plaats je wel && tussen de opdrachten? of tenminste een ;
<maartje> nee, ik kopieer het van het letterlijk zoals het er staat, dus onder elkaar
<lordievader> Klinkt als een client source port, zijn ze static of zijn de dynamisch?
<maartje> knippen en plakken :http://paste.ubuntu.com/13519109/
<maartje> het ging altijd goed maar nu krijg ik dus Sorry, probeer opnieuw in de terminal
<lordievader> Waarvan krijg je die melding?
<maartje> als ik die regels plak in de terminal
<lordievader> maartje: Wat is de output van 'sudo iptables-save'?
<maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13519142/
<maartje> wat heb ik gedaan? maw wat is dat voor lijst?
<lordievader> maartje: Je regels komen inderdaad niet in de config te staan. Ik zie dat je ufw gebruikt. Is het niet makkelijker voor jou om ufw te gebruiken om de poorten open te zetten?
<maartje> uuuuuuhm........?...... ;-)
<maartje> ja zeker, maar geen idee waar je het over hebt :-)
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<maartje> oke, das een beetje hoog gegrepen voor nu
<lordievader> UFW word meestal als makkelijker ervaren dan IPtables.
<maartje> oke, ik kreeg die opdracht codes van de app zelf
<maartje> ufw is dus een progje om je poorten te beheren?
<lordievader> UFW is een programma om iptables te beheren.
<maartje> dus specifieke poorten open of dicht te zetten?
<lordievader> Ja, iptables kan opzich veel meer, maar ufw ondersteund dat, vziw, niet. Je kunt overigens ook gufw gebruiken, een grafische frontend voor ufw.
<maartje> zou het dan zo moeten: sudo ufw allow 5556 -j ACCEPT
<maartje> of zonder accept
<lordievader> Kijkende naar [1], nee. sudo ufw allow <poort> [1] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<maartje> ja ik had het al gezien en over heen gelezen, maar moet ik elke poort afzonderlijk toestaan?
<lordievader> Ja. In feite werkt het hetzelfde als je eerdere (iptable) regels.
<maartje> oke en zijn ze dan permanent open of alleen tot de herstart?
<lordievader> Als ik het mij goed herriner slaat ufw het voor jou op. Jouw iptables -A regels waren niet permanent ;)
<maartje> nee klopt
<maartje> ik ga is ff rommelen
<maartje> bedankt weer en de link is opgeslagen in mijn favorieten :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-27
<Skald_9_> hallo
<Skald_9_> kan het kwaad om 32bit libraries toe te voegen in een 64bit distro?
<Skald_9_> dat zou nodig zijn om een 32bit programma goed te kunnen draaien
<lordievader> Een multi-arch systeem, kan prima.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre:i386
<Skald_9_> ok, bedankt
<Skald_9_> dus normaal geen probleem?
<OerHeks> het kan prima, gewoon:386 erachter plaatsen
<Skald_9_> ben je zeker dat verder niets moet doen OerHeks , want 't lukt niet zo goed
<Skald_9_> ?
<Skald_9_> sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre:i386 dan maar?
<Skald_9_> U kunt 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om dit op te lossen.
<Skald_9_> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<Skald_9_>  default-jre:i386 : Vereisten: openjdk-7-jre:i386 (>= 7~u3-2.1.1) maar het is niet geïnstalleerd
<Skald_9_> E: Er zijn vereisten waaraan niet voldaan is. Probeer -f te gebruiken.
<Skald_9_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre:i386 werkt niet echt
<Skald_9_> of -f install ?
<Skald_9_> wat als ik dpkg --remove-architecture i386 doe?
<Skald_9_> want geeft problemen bij apt-get upgrade enzo
<Skald_9_> dpkg --remove-architecture i386 && dpkg -l | grep i386  , maakt dit alles weer zoals voorheen?
<Skald_9_> wb koen
<OerHeks> vreemd, ik zou zweren dat je daarmee de 386 versie kreeg
<Skald_9_> dit is geinstalleerd, maar er is iets foutgelopen
<Skald_9_> in de /var/lib/dpkg/arch file
<Skald_9_> staan de twee
<Skald_9_> maar er is een fout die ik niet goed krijg
<Skald_9_> apt-get -f install werkt niet zoals apt-get suggereerd
<Skald_9_> t
<Skald_9_> eerst sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 gedaan
<Skald_9_> dan updat
<OerHeks> ehh, dat is nooit nodig
<Skald_9_> dan sudo apt-get -y install libc6:i386 libasound2:i386 libasound2-data:i386 libasound2-plugins:i386
<OerHeks> ubuntu is al multiarch
<Skald_9_> daarna wat jij zei
<Skald_9_> oei
<Skald_9_> valt dit te fixen?
<OerHeks> ia32-libs zijn daarmee ook verdwenen
<OerHeks> goeie vraag :-(
<Skald_9_> ia32-libs opnieuw installeren?
<OerHeks> zucht
<OerHeks> nee
<OerHeks> dat is de oude manier, vergeet dat maar.
<Skald_9_> ok :(
<OerHeks> en of die addarchtecture wel werkt, of verwijderd kan worden, ik weet het niet.
<OerHeks> normaal zou een pakket en zijn broertje met :i386 voldoende moeten zijn
<Skald_9_> probleem is dat ik telkens een de foutmelding krijg als ik wil wil upgraden
<Skald_9_> apt-get -f remove ??
<lordievader> -f -> fix, niet force.
<Skald_9_> ja, las ik in de man page
<Skald_9_> proberen te verwijderen met synaptic?
<Skald_9_> denkt dat ik het opgelost heb
<lordievader> Je kunt weer updaten?
<Skald_9_> ja
<Skald_9_> de 64 versie (opnieuw) geinstalleerd met synaptic
<Skald_9_> dat zorgde ervoor dat dat pakket verwijderd werd
<Skald_9_> maar daarmee kan ik nog steeds dat spel niet spelen dat ik op gog gekocht heb
<SCHAAP137> Skald_9_: al geprobeerd met PlayOnLinux?
<SCHAAP137> wellicht zit er een speciaal profiel in POL voor die specifieke game
<Skald_9_> is dat niet voor de windowsversie?
<SCHAAP137> ah, ja, ik viel om 20:33 binnen hier, heb denk ik het begin vd conversatie gemist
<SCHAAP137> ging er ff vanuit dat het om een Windows game ging
<Skald_9_> nee the witcher 2 : linux versie
<SCHAAP137> wat/hoe gaat het mis?
<Skald_9_> ik had waarschijnlijk sudo apt-get -y install libc6:i386 libasound2:i386 libasound2-data:i386 libasound2-plugins:i386 niet mogen doen :/
<OerHeks> jawel, dat is niet verkeerd, volgens my
<SCHAAP137> dat zou moeten kunnen, meerdere arch's tegelijk
<SCHAAP137> heb ik hier ook
<Skald_9_> heb met synaptic de 64bit dingen nu (opnieuw) geinstalleerd
<Skald_9_> er waren liberaries verwijderd
<SCHAAP137> haalt ie dan de i386 equivalenten weer weg?
<SCHAAP137> wat ik had gedaan op het begin, was
<Skald_9_> nee
<SCHAAP137> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<SCHAAP137> en dan apt-get updaten, en die i386 dingen installeren
<Skald_9_> heb ik gedaan
<SCHAAP137> hmm
<Skald_9_> en daarna  sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre:i386
<Skald_9_> de 32bit liberaries zijn niet verwijderd, maar die openjdk-7-jre:i386 wel, en vervangen door 64bit versie
<SCHAAP137> hmm
<SCHAAP137> vreemd dat die mutually exclusive zouden zijn
<Skald_9_> na synaptic te hebben gebruikt
<SCHAAP137> qua environment vars is er geen onderscheid tussen x86/x64 JAVA_HOME
<Skald_9_> met apt-get lukte het me niet
<SCHAAP137> dus in die zin, is het enigszins logisch
<SCHAAP137> misschien aptitude nog testen
<Skald_9_> ik kan eens een reboot proberen :p
<Skald_9_> en ja, maar wat moet ik nu nog installeren en/of verwijderen?
<SCHAAP137> kzou zo veel mogelijk de startsituatie proberen te behouden
<SCHAAP137> maar dan met die dpkg arch add, en de i386 packages die kunnne
<SCHAAP137> *kunnen
<Skald_9_> die staan er nog op
<SCHAAP137> dat er iig geen amd64 packages weg zijn die je wel aan het begin had
<Skald_9_> hoe weet ik dat zeker?
<Skald_9_> want was hier nu al gokwerk :p
<SCHAAP137> hmm, beste gok is (denk ik), alles wat je i386 moet hebben, ook checken of de amd64 aanwezig is
<lordievader> Je hebt daadwerkelijk java nodig voor the Witcher?
<SCHAAP137> en sowieso alleen i386 hebben waarvan je ook de amd64 hebt
<SCHAAP137> inzoverre dat mogelijk is
<SCHAAP137> dan breek je iig niets
<SCHAAP137> als het echt misgaat kun je nog met sudo taskel dingen opschonen, maar dat heeft wel wat meer collateral damage
<SCHAAP137> *tasksel
<Skald_9_> ik denk dat ik alles opnieuw heb van 64
<SCHAAP137> ik denk dat er dan nix zou moeten breken
<SCHAAP137> het is vast niet zo gek als het lijkt, er moet een verklaring zijn dat het niet lukt met die game
<Skald_9_> misschien werkt het via wine want het is multiplatform, eens kijken of ik een .exe file kan vinden
<SCHAAP137> ja, wellicht werkt de windows versie via POL ook
<SCHAAP137> of gewoon via de wine uit je systeem, maar kvind PlayOnLinux wel erg fijn
<SCHAAP137> dat het een soort eigen WINE container maakt, per applicatie
<Skald_9_> als het een en dezelfde versie is
<SCHAAP137> kunt ook custom dingen installeren, zelf een WINE versie + arch kiezen, etc
<SCHAAP137> echt goed spul
<SCHAAP137> per losse WINE container aparte extra componenten erbij
<SCHAAP137> zeer handig
<SCHAAP137> via packages is 4.2.6 er, maar de meest recente .deb van hun website werkt ook prima, zoniet beter
<SCHAAP137> 4.2.9 oid
<Skald_9_> oninstalleren dus en opnieuw via playonlinux/wine
<SCHAAP137> dat zou ik zelf wel doen
<SCHAAP137> althans, als er een profiel in zit voor die game
<SCHAAP137> anders kun je het afkijken bij WineHQ's AppDB
<SCHAAP137> Skald_9_: http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/15/1127/h_1448655518_4373087_e731407760.png
<SCHAAP137> zit er wel in
<Skald_9_> jep
<Skald_9_> nu de beste manier vinden om dat spel te verwijderen
<SCHAAP137> ik zou enigszins terughoudend zijn met "linux versies" van games op GOG.com , misschien om deze reden, dat het lastig controleerbaar is wat het exact doet en installeert
<SCHAAP137> via Steam gaat het prima iig, al die games
<SCHAAP137> WINE werkt voor sommige dingen erg betrouwbaar, zeker de iets oudere games
<SCHAAP137> bijna alle DirectX 9.0 tijdperk games draaien daar echt prima mee
<SCHAAP137> *tot en met DX9
<Skald_9_> ze verkopen het ook via steam
<SCHAAP137> die linux steam werkt ook bij gratie van een bergje i386 packages
<SCHAAP137> iig bij de initele installatie
<SCHAAP137> installeert ie ook een bergje OpenGL en mesa3d dingen
<Skald_9_> steam lijkt nog prima te werken, heb het getest
<SCHAAP137> cool
<Skald_9_> had het misschien beter daar aangeschaft
<SCHAAP137> alle games die ik derop heb, werken erg betrouwbaar
<SCHAAP137> Chivalry: Deadliest Warrior gaat wel een heel stuk langzamer dan in Windows helaas
<SCHAAP137> maar CS:S en CS:GO gaan weer sneller in linux
<SCHAAP137> geen GPU hierin zitten, gewoon intel i7-4790K + intel hd 4600, onboard
<SCHAAP137> ik overweeg een GTX 960 4GB te halen, MSI wrsch
<SCHAAP137> of ASUS
<SCHAAP137> 250 pegels ofzo
<SCHAAP137> een 970 zou nog mooier zijn, maar 360 euri vind ik net wat te gortig
<Skald_9_> 960 hier
<SCHAAP137> nice, 2GB of 4GB?
<SCHAAP137> 4K scherm? ik heb enkel 27"op full HD, 1920*1080
<SCHAAP137> LED scherm van Samsung
<Skald_9_> led van phillips 1920*1080
<OerHeks> 1680x1050 :-D
<Skald_9_> bija alles asus, kast van corsair
<Skald_9_> ssd samsung (pak goedkoper)
<SCHAAP137> asrock z97 pro4, intel i7-4790K, samsung 830 ssd 256GB, 1TB toshiba hdd, zooitje externe schijven
<SCHAAP137> coolermaster n400 kast
<SCHAAP137> seasonic 550w "gold" voeding
<SCHAAP137> Client: HexChat 2.11.0 • OS: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (3,21GHz) • Memory: Physical: 22,7 GiB Total (20,6 GiB Free) Swap: 23,1 GiB Total (23,1 GiB Free) • Storage: 2,9 TB / 4,4 TB (1,5 TB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller • Upti
<SCHAAP137> me: 1h 23m 18s
<SCHAAP137> 24GB RAM ;P
<SCHAAP137> dingen compilen op deze machine, is absurd, make -j9
<SCHAAP137> openssl duurt ongeveer 1 minuut
<Skald_9_> mogelijk heeft m'n gtx 960 te weinig geheugen zegt play on linux ...
<Skald_9_> afwachten
<Skald_9_> is nochtans geen nieuwe titel; witcher 3 is zelfs al een tijdje uit
<lordievader> SCHAAP137: Ben je al Gentoo gaan draaien?
<Skald_9_> shit hij vraagt exe-files die er niet zijn :p
<SCHAAP137> lordievader: nee, gewoon trouw aan Ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> lordievader: kheb wel een laptop met OpenBSD 5.8-STABLE
<Skald_9_> met play on linux lukt het dus niet
<SCHAAP137> hmm,
<Skald_9_> geef het op voor vandaag
<Skald_9_> was toch korting van 85%, ben er maar een paar euro's aan kwijt
<Skald_9_> ik zal het maar bij steam houden voorlopig
<OerHeks> games op steam kunnen wel $50 kosten .. en dan moet je goed naar de specs kijken, ook nog
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-103/
<OerHeks> p59 "Additional Notes: AMD and Intel cards are NOT supported."
<SCHAAP137> herkenbaar Skald_9_
<SCHAAP137> als ik iets op Steam zie voor enkele euri, verleidt het me soms ook om het aan te schaffen, puur vanwege die schamele prijs
<SCHAAP137> oei, kzie dat er weer n steam sale is
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-28
<Goudfazant3991> Hallo zijn er nog mensen aa nwezig?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-29
<JasperCoenraats> goedenmiddag. Is er iemand die weet hoe je KeePass vanaf de commandline moet installeren?
<JasperCoenraats> Linkje is ook goed
<lordievader> http://www.howtogeek.com/93798/install-keepass-password-safe-on-your-ubuntu-or-debian-based-linux-system/
<lordievader> Weet niet hoe out-of-date die guide is.
<SCHAAP137> JasperCoenraats, wat ik zelf gebruik is KeePassX, op een USB stickje, draagbare installatie voor zowel linux als windows
<SCHAAP137> .kdb bestandje erbij, die stick lekker meenemen/gebruiken
<JasperCoenraats> Dus niet alleen op je eigen computer?
<JasperCoenraats> Is dat dan op de USB geïnstalleerd? Dat je 'm daarvanaf draait als je op een windows aparaat zit?
<SCHAAP137> ja
<JasperCoenraats> Dus niet alleen op je eigen computer?ik ga 's kijken, dankjewel lordievader  en SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> JasperCoenraats, het is zelfs geen installatie, vanaf de website kun je een portable versie pakken
<SCHAAP137> is gewoon zipje wat je uitpakt, met een mapje + applicatie
<SCHAAP137> die je direct kunt openen, ook vanaf USB
<SCHAAP137> zet je gewoon de windows + linux versie tegelijkertijd, op een stickje
<JasperCoenraats> maar je hoeft dus geen installatie op een andere pc die je gebruikt uit te voeren, SCHAAP137 ?
<SCHAAP137> + je password database
<SCHAAP137> dat is correct, JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<SCHAAP137> dat maakt het handig
<SCHAAP137> gewoon stickje derin, openen en gaan
<JasperCoenraats> is daar een Terminalcommando voor?
<SCHAAP137> keepassx zit wel in de package repository
<SCHAAP137> sudo apt-get install keepassx
<SCHAAP137> maar dan installeer je 'm lokaal
<SCHAAP137> van de website, kun je de portable versie downloaden
<SCHAAP137> iig die van windows, is portable
<JasperCoenraats> ik draai onder linus, schaap
<JasperCoenraats> ik draai onder linus, SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> kzou keepassx lekker installeren dan
<SCHAAP137> alleen die windows versie is draagbaar, merk ik nu
<SCHAAP137> JasperCoenraats, KeePassX is wel iets anders dan KeePass2 op windows. In Keepass2 wordt dat nieuwe formaat gebruikt, .kdbx
<SCHAAP137> KeePassX kan alleen omgaan met het 1.0 formaat, .kdb
<JasperCoenraats> ik zie waar ik vastloop, eerder al, nl. de ppa
<JasperCoenraats> had ik nog nooit van gehoord
<SCHAAP137> KeePass2 kun je ook draaien, met mono (opensource .NET implementatie), maar ik vind het niet lekker werken, iig niet op 15.10
<SCHAAP137> die tray icon krijg ik niet goed aan de praat
<SCHAAP137> op 14.04 wel, is er een PPA die dat goed regelt
<JasperCoenraats> lord
<JasperCoenraats> lordievader: is ppa:jtaylor/keepass een veilige, betrouwbare bron? SCHAAP137, wet jij dat?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee. Was het eerste linkje dat ik on vinden ;)
<SCHAAP137> JasperCoenraats, welke Ubuntu versie draai je? ik had een andere volgens mij, toen ik nog 14.04 draaide
<JasperCoenraats> 14.04, die zit in het Ubuntu Software centrum, I see
<JasperCoenraats> dankjewek, hij loopt
<JasperCoenraats> blijkt het weer heel simpel te zijn :)
<SCHAAP137> jep
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga herstarten en updtaen e.d. Dankje SCHAAP137 en lordievader !
<TheEagerPadawan> waarvoor dienen de worker_processes en work_connections directives in nginx.conf
<lordievader> Zoals gewoonlijk, zie de documentatie: http://nginx.org/en/docs/ngx_core_module.html#worker_processes
<TheEagerPadawan> worker_processes -> defines the the number of worker processes , o'rly?
<TheEagerPadawan> de vraag is dus wat is een worker process?
<lordievader> Een worker is over het algmeen het process waarmee een client verbinding maakt en dus degene die de request afhandelt.
<TheEagerPadawan> dat is een nogal abstracte omschrijving
<Maikel> maar het is een vrije brede vraag die je stelt
<Maikel> lordievader's omschrijving is volgens mij geheel correct, dat is zoals ik hem ook ken en toegepast zie
<lordievader> Valt toch wel mee hoe abstract het is?
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Is er iets niet duidelijk?
<TheEagerPadawan> laat me vraag eventjes anders stellen: stel dat je de value van de worker_process zouw vermeerderen dan zou je meerdere workers spownen wat is daar concreet het voordeel van?
<lordievader> Dat je meer requests tegelijkertijd af kunt handelen. In andere worden requests komen minder snel in een queue terecht.
<Maikel> stel je voor: je bent een bank
<Maikel> en je hebt miljoenen klanten
<Maikel> deze doen aanvragen en andere mutaties
<Maikel> die wil je in een soort queue krijgen en daar graaien workers weer uit
<Maikel> of een worker deligeert het werk weer naar andere workers
<TheEagerPadawan> dus eigenlijk vermeerder je de loketten ;)
<Maikel> in analoge termen, ja
<TheEagerPadawan> interesting
 * TheEagerPadawan rubs beard
<Maikel> helaas kan ik je niet een werkend voorbeeld laten zien ivm nda.
<TheEagerPadawan> np
<TheEagerPadawan> als je in eerste instantie kijkt naar die directives vraag je af wat ze nu eigenlijk bedoelen :)
<Maikel> ah en trouwens bij nginx is het typisch iets voor load balancing setups
<TheEagerPadawan> thanks for the info en het voorbeeld
<TheEagerPadawan> en wat is het verschil tussen keepalive_timeout en send_timeout?
<Maikel> uit mijn hoofd
<Maikel> send = zenden van data
<Maikel> dus jij als gebruiker naar nginx
<Maikel> keep alive is bijv. hoe lang een tcp connectie blijft bestaan
<Maikel> send time kan niet lager zijn dan keepalive
<Maikel> TheEagerPadawan: ben je aan het kijken naar een load balancing setup?
<TheEagerPadawan> nope gewoon aan het prutsen met nginx
<Maikel> oh ok.
<TheEagerPadawan> en proberen uit te vissen wat de verschillende directives bedoelen en waarvoor ze dienen en wat het effect zou zijn als je er aan zou morrelen
<Maikel> tip: ik zal altijd nginx als ssl offloader gebruiken en proxy en daar achter apache
<TheEagerPadawan> de vraag is nu hoe weet je in gods naam hoe lang je tcp connectie wilt laten openstaan
<Maikel> nou..die treshholds zijn er niet voor niets. er is een max aan open tcp connecties
<Maikel> hence the syn floods
<Maikel> maar als je bijv. een rete trage tomcat instance hebt, dan wil je die treshholds omhoog gooien
<TheEagerPadawan> was al naaar die richting aan het denken
<Maikel> goh TheEagerPadawan leuk dat je ze hier stelt die vragen.
<Maikel> eens wat anders dan typische luserbuntu vragen
<TheEagerPadawan> dus eigenlijk is het gewoon hoe snel kan ik die pagina door de lijn duwen op de sessie buiten te smijten
<Maikel> hoe belangrijk is elke connectie tav het groot aantal requests
<TheEagerPadawan> mja maar als je sessie timeout voor ie de pagina kan doorsturen
<Maikel> juist.
<TheEagerPadawan> ben je wel gejost , gecharled of hoe je het ook noemt
<Maikel> bijv.  bij een confleunce instantie zou ik de treshold heel hoog gooien
<lordievader> Overigens is die timeout ook interessant voor sommige websites. Browsers laten normaliter de verbinding open voor het geval dat er meer paginas worden opgevraagd.
<Maikel> omdat er toch maar 5 medewerkers per keer staan.
<TheEagerPadawan> confluence?
<Maikel> ah bekene wiki zooi van atlassian
<Maikel> enterprise shit.
<Maikel> wel leuk als je klein bent.
<Maikel> dan is het maar 10,- per jaar.
<Maikel> https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/
<Maikel> maar zoals alles met java: je zou er geheugen gratis bij moeten krijgen.
<TheEagerPadawan> looks like a onenote thingie
<Maikel> ehh nein.
<Maikel> dit is veel groter
<TheEagerPadawan> meh don't really care about that for now
<TheEagerPadawan> back to nginx
<TheEagerPadawan> i shall return with more questions someday
<TheEagerPadawan> expect me ;)
<Maikel> daarom ben je ook de young padawan
<TheEagerPadawan> kom je rapper mee wegen ook als je vragen hebt ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> weg*
<TheEagerPadawan> ipv van een naam als uberelitemasterlinuxguy
<dirk_> hallo, mijn zoon heeft een laptopje waarop ik lubuntu voor hem heb geinstalleerd. Nu heeft hij Google Chrome er zelf op geinstalleerd, niet via Softwarecentrum, en nu heeft hij alleen maar problemen. Bestandsbeheer herkent geen sticks en kaartjes meer en er is geen wifi-verbinding meer.
<dirk_> Hij wil wel opnieuw installeren maar wel zijn documneten even veilig stellen. het enige wat nu nodig is dat een usb-stickje wordt herkent. Wie weet hoe dat te realiseren?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-02
<OerHeks> weer een nieuwe chrome
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-03
<AvE_> is dat Amazon troep er nou eindelijk uit ? :)
<AvE_> bij de laatste versie, of zijn we nog steeds uitverkocht aan Amazon :P
<OerHeks> "uitverkocht" grinnik
<AvE_> zo was het toch
<OerHeks> teveel RMS geluisterd, denk ik
<AvE_> :D
<OerHeks> ik wil meer zoekmachienes in die optie, ebay, marktplaats, gratisaftehalen
<AvE_> ik wil een robot die niet op windows draait
<AvE_> en helemaal doorslaat en me kat wurgt bij een BSOD
<AvE_> :D
<AvE_> is dat een onrealistische wens?
<AvE_> of moet ik dalijk me eigen robot gaan flashen met linux, geen probleem
<AvE_> zie ik nog wel gebeuren
<AvE_> jammer trouwens dat ubuntu voor smartphones niet heeft doorgezet
<AvE_> ik had een oude samsung geflashed met ubuntu , wel leuk maar kan zoveel beter
<AvE_> had echt wat kunnen worden :(
<AvE_> ubuntu of wat dan ook op je smartphone, kom je thuis  gewoon gelijk een workstation van je telefoon maken
<OerHeks> community project geworden
<AvE_> ik kan ook nog me rpi omtoveren
<AvE_> maar ik denk dat ik snel word aangehouden als ik met rpi phone buiten sta
<AvE_> denk je niet?
<AvE_> dus zijn we dalijk overgeleverd aan google
<AvE_> die een uniforme ervaring op mobiel en desktop kan geven
<AvE_> met android, of hebben we zelf een alternatief
<AvE_> ik weet het niet...
<AvE_> Microsoft sowieso niet, ze proberen het wel , maar die oude NT kernel kan niet tippen aan de linux kernel
<AvE_> daarom hebben ze nu ook de linux kernel omarmt
<AvE_> ik zie toch liever een toekomst, waar ubuntu misschien een uitkomst heeft
<AvE_> iemand hier andere ideen over?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-27
<Xano> Hi! Ik ben net van 16.10 + GNOME naar 17.10 gegaan, maar kan mijn oude keyboard layout niet vinden. Ik heb US Int, met het euroteken op de 5, en wil een layout met AltGr dead keys.
<Xano> Ik zie "English (international AltGr dead keys)" en "English (US, with euro on 5)", maar bij beide geeft AltGr+shift+6+e geen "ê" en AltGr+tm geen "™".
<Joymedia> Is it possible to send software via USB to Africa
<oerheks>  max length usb cable is ... oh
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-29
<Xano_> Hi! Ik ben net van 16.10 + GNOME naar 17.10 gegaan, maar kan mijn oude keyboard layout niet vinden. Ik heb US Int, met het euroteken op de 5, en wil een layout met AltGr dead keys.
<Xano_> Ik zie "English (international AltGr dead keys)" en "English (US, with euro on 5)", maar bij beide geeft AltGr+shift+6+e geen "ê" en AltGr+tm geen "™".
<remy> geen idee
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-30
<wasted> g'middag
<Kebabfish_> hoi
<wasted> auto br0
<wasted> iface br0 inet static
<wasted> na een reboot pakt ubuntu de br0 voor internet
<wasted> en niet eth0
<wasted> iemand ervaring met dit euvel ?
<wasted> eth0 is:
<wasted> auto eth0
<wasted> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<wasted> ifconfig geeft me wel een ip van m'n provider op eth0
<wasted> maar internet is onbereikbaar
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-01
<bart2017> kunt u mij helpen?
<selckin> misschien
<bart2017> heb upgrade uitgevoerd van ubuntu 1604 naar 1704 en nu start mn pc niet verder op dan wachtwoord scherm
<bart2017> kan geen wachtwoord typen alleen geforceerd afsluiten dmv knop op pc kast
<fiet> bart2017: Kan je een textconsole openen? Met ctrl-alt-F6 bijvoorbeeld
<SimonNL> mmm bart2017 had blijkbaar geen reactie verwacht.
<bart2017> helaas kan gren textvak openen met ctrl alt f6
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-02
<bart2017> kan wel door op esc te drukken in het ubuntu herstelmenu komen maar helaas ook geen verandering
<bern> help
<bern> pc opgewaardeerd van ubuntu 16.04 naar 17.04
<bern> Kan niet verder meer dan wachtwoordscherm
<bern> dmv esc toets herstel opties uitgevoerd helaas geen verandering
<bern> help wat kan ik doen?
<PeterScholtens[m> Kun je met ctrl-alt-f1 tot en met ctrl-alt-f6 en van de tekstconsoles bereiken? (Met wachtwoordscherm bedoel je dus dat je een login naam inkan typen? Niet de bios/grub oid.?)
<bern> hoi, nee kan niets typen in dat scherm
<bern> ik krijg het opstart geluidje en daarna loopt het vast
<PeterScholtens[m> Dan is het geen login scherm. Je kunt proberen een usb bootstick te maken met een livecd. En dan proberen 17.4 te repareren.
<bern> login scherm is toch dat je buro achtergrond krijgt en het tekstvak voor je wachtwoord?
<PeterScholtens[m> Waarom blijf je niet bij de long term support release (LTS)? Of als je perse het nieuwste wilt versie 17.10? 17.04 zal binnenkort end-of-life zijn. De lts versies worden 5 jaar lang geupdate.
<PeterScholtens[m> Klopt
<bern> kreeg melding om op te waarderen dat heb ik dus gedaan
<bern> kan ik de update ongedaan maken? terug naar 16.04 ....1704 is trouwens ook lts
<PeterScholtens[m> Die kun je ook uit zetten. Of alleen op lts versies zetten. Als je geen expert bent, of als je geen verrassingen wilt kun je dat beter doen.
<bern> dat zal ik zeker doen, maar hoe kom ik nu weer in mn pc?
<PeterScholtens[m> Heb je https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases bekeken? Daar is 17.4 geen lts. 16.4 wel, maar je hebt blijkbaar laten upgraden naar 17.4.
<PeterScholtens[m> Maak een liveboot usbstick. Met een andere pc.
<bern> op opstart scherm staat 17.04 lts
<PeterScholtens[m> Weird.
<PeterScholtens[m> Oh dat kun je wel zien?
<bern> heb met esc toets alle opties ook al geprobeerd
<bern> dat zei ik toch? bij het wachtwoord loopt het vast!
<bern> stom genoeg geen backup gemaakt van tevoren.Kan ik alsnog een backup van mn home map maken.Daarna kan ik een schone ubuntu erop zetten
<PeterScholtens[m> Dan moeten de console/tekst toegang ook werken. Die start eerder op ( ctrl alt en f1 toets tegelijk indrukken)
<bern> en dan?
<PeterScholtens[m> Kun je inloggen ? Daarna sudo apt-get update draaien en kijken wat ie zegt.
<bern> kom gewoon weer bij login scherm
<PeterScholtens[m> Geen melding dat password fout is?
<bern> wat ik al eerder zei kan niets typen in het wachtwoord vak!
<PeterScholtens[m> Doet je toetsenbord het wel? Als je het caps lock ledje aan uit zet, werkt dat?
<bern> toetsen bord is uitstekend
<bern> als ik dus esc druk bij opstarten mkrijg ik grub waar ik alles zou kunnen typen
<PeterScholtens[m> Ok. Je kunt nog proberen als single user linux op te starten. Dan moet je een paar commandos opgeven bij het starten. Heb je dat al geprobeerd?
<PeterScholtens[m> (Weet ik niet zo uit me hoofd, moet je even zoeken bij ubuntu)
<bern> hoe doe ik dat?
<PeterScholtens[m> Bij google type je:    site:ubuntu.com single user boot
<bern> hmm handig als de pc niet opstart
<PeterScholtens[m> Daarom adviseer ik je te experimteren met een andere pc. Mijn hoofd pc moet altijd werken, die upgrade ik als allerlaatste.
<bern> tsja
<PeterScholtens[m> Maak je geen zorgen over dedata. Zolang je disk niet encrypted heb en de disk ook niet gecrasht is gaat er niets stuk.
<bern> ik hoop het....
<PeterScholtens[m> Als je iemand kent die een usbboot stick kan maken. Of kun je een livecd starten?
<PeterScholtens[m> Hoe heb je 16.4 er ooit opgezet?
<bern> cd met iso?
<PeterScholtens[m> Idd
<bern> die heb ik gedownload
<PeterScholtens[m> En toen op cd gezet?
<PeterScholtens[m> Of usb stick?
<bern> cd
<PeterScholtens[m> Dan raad ik je het volgende aan: start pc met deze livecd, (met spatie kun je taal kiezen) en installeer niet, maar kies de demo optie.
<bern> ok dat ga ik proberen
<bern> als hij dat start zou het weer moeten werken?
<PeterScholtens[m> En de demo optie kun je de hdd mounten. En vervolgens een de data kopieren naar een usb stick. Daarna doe je een clean install van 16.4 en zet je de distto upgrade uit (alleen kleine updates 16.4.3 worden dan toegevoegd)
<PeterScholtens[m> Ik denk niet dat je het filesystem kunt downgraden, vandaar: data kopieren en clean install.
<bern> na clean install mijn bestanden verloren toch?
<PeterScholtens[m> Eerst data kopierrn naar andere plaats. Anders ben je het kwijt.
<bern> ok thnx ga het proberen. fijne dag nog
<PeterScholtens[m> Ok. Groeten.
<wasted> wat een leven die installatie van 16.04 server op een dell optiplex
<wasted> na installatie blijft /dev/sda1: clean, 65735/3653632 files, 659529/14608128 blocks op het scherm staan
<wasted> omschakelen naar tty2 en dan terug naar tty1 geeft inlogmogelijkheden
<wasted> maar 'k heb zo de indruk dat het systeem niet opgestart is
<wasted> de setup maakte sdb van m'n harde schijf en blijft sda gebruiken voor de usb stick
<wasted> meh... 'k heb de iso nu in dd modus op een usb stick gezet
<wasted> heel de installatie toont anders dan dat die in iso modus gezet is
<wasted> en nu ziet de setup de hd wel als sda met de volledige 64 gb en niet meer als sdb met 50 gb
<wasted> loemp maar ok... prob solved
<wasted> setfacl -Rdm g:www-data:rwx -R
<wasted> m'n zou toch verwachten dat www-data de bestanden zou moeten kunnen verwijderen ?
<SimonNL> wat zijn ACL's
<selckin> access control list
<SimonNL> Ah dank je
<Maikel> hoe kom je in eens bij dat woord?
<Chika> Hoi, ik ben een newbie en heb wat hulp nodig.
<Maikel> repost!
<Maikel> welkom Chika
<Chika> hoi
<Chika> ik heb hier windows7 draaien op de c-schijf
<Chika> deze wil ik wissen en vervangen door ubuntu
<Chika> op decd-schijf staan foto's, kan ik die daarna nog overzetten?
<Chika> d-schijf bedoel ik, de foto's
<Chika> iemand?
<wasted> schakel je d-schijf uit in je bios ?
<wasted> en schakel ze terug in na de installatie ?
<Chika> mmm, ik ben een halve digibeet
<Chika> hoe schakel ik die uit in de bios?
<wasted> hangt van je bios af
<Chika> leg eens uit
<wasted> heb je een grafische ( uefi ) bios ?
<wasted> https://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/bios3.jpg
<wasted> zo werkt mijne
<Chika> dit is een brug te ver voor mij geloof ik :(
<wasted> ooit al eens met ubuntu gewerkt ?
<Chika> ik dacht het zelf wel te kunnen doen, ubuntu installeren.....
<Chika> nope
<wasted> bwoa
<Chika> ?
<wasted> zo moeilijk is het niet
<wasted> je draait windows éh nu ?
<wasted> probeer eens een ubuntu in virtualbox ;)
<wasted> dan kan je wat wennen eerst
<Chika> yep, windows7
<Chika> waarom moet ik wennen?
<wasted> gewoon jah... manier van installatie en configuratie bijvoorbeeld
<Chika> ok
<wasted> 't is allemaal niet moeilijk maar op een virtueel systeem breek je je eigen systeem niet ;)
<wasted> en het werkt hetzelfde
<Chika> hoe doe ik dat?
<Chika> ik heb net ubuntu gedownload
<wasted> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.2/VirtualBox-5.2.2-119230-Win.exe
<wasted> 16.04 ?
<Chika> 16.04.3
<wasted> ja 's goed
<Chika> maar daar moet ik nu toch niets mee doen?
<Chika> als ik de virtualbox probeer?
<wasted> je kan de iso laden / installeren met virtualbox
<wasted> ken je virtualbox ?
<Chika> nee, maar ik ben nu aan het downloaden. wat is iso?
<Chika> klaar met downloaden
<wasted> SO staat voor een bestand met een bestandsindeling volgens ISO-9660. Feitelijk is een ISO bestand een exacte kopie van een CD of DVD met software. Deze exacte kopie wordt ook wel een image genoemd. De image bevat alle informatie om de CD te branden, waaronder ook essentiële informatie zoals: bestandssysteem metadata, boot code, structuren en attribute.
<wasted>  de I is gaan lopen voor SO
<wasted> 'k ga je eigenlijk moeten aanraden om eerst eens wat te lezen over die zaken
<wasted> af wat te prullen als je wat handig bent met software
<Chika> 'k ben helemaal niet technisch, maar mij werd gezegd dat ubuntu super gebruiksvriendelijk is. En nu kom jij aan met allemaal ingwikkelde kretologie ;)
<wasted> ubuntu is super gebruiksvriendelijk
<wasted> dat klopt
<wasted> ken je de zin 'van proberen ga je leren' ?
<wasted> beter eerst wat proberen en dan pas in productie gaan dan ineens in productie te gaan en dan met een [ censored: krachttermen ] systeem te zitten
<wasted> ik typ uit ervaring... dermee :)
<Chika> lol
<wasted> dingen die ik voor het eerst probeer doe ik nooit rechtstreeks in een productie omgeving
<wasted> gewoon ergens virtueel eerst om wat te wennen aan die zaken
<wasted> das relaxer achteraf
<Chika> ik ga de virtual box in, eens kijken of ik iets kan verpesten
<wasted> weinig met vbox
<Chika> dank voor de goede adviezen!
<wasted> mjah :)
<wasted> geen dank
<wasted> sommige vinden mijn adviezen nogal bedenkelijk ;)
<Chika> en daar kom je nu mee, hahaha
<wasted> mjah ja nee :)
<wasted> ik steek altijd een hoop tijd in iets voor ik er werkelijk mee start
<wasted> als het fout loopt op een virtuele machine is er geen schade
<wasted> als je je installatie op een pc verprutst heb je een groter probleem
<wasted> en zoals zovelen dan zeggen: het zijn prullen want het werkt niet
<Chika> ik duik meestal blind in het diepe en kom altijd weer boven. Maar jouw manier is beter denk ik.
<wasted> met besturingssystemen wel ja
<wasted> ik ben er ook gewoon ingedoken jaren geleden
<wasted> 'k heb hier ook redelijk op de deur staan kloppen :p
<Chika> er is nog hoop voor me dus
<wasted> er is hoop voor iedereen ;)
<wasted> altijd licht aan de tunnel en als het uitgaat steken we een andere lamp
<wasted> 's gewoon even tandenbijten in het begin
<Chika> optimist
<wasted> speel je games ?
<Chika> nope, ouwe pc trekt dat niet
<wasted> want windows nest draaien in ubuntu...
<Chika> wat is nou weer windows nest?
<wasted> windows programma's
<Chika> gebruik firefox en openoffice en dat is het wel zo'n beetje
<wasted> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallerenVirtualbox
<wasted> kijk wat ik net vond
<wasted> open office... is dat niet libre office geworden ?
<Chika> held!
<Chika> dat bedoel ik, libre
<wasted> deze kan ook handig zijn: http://www.debugpoint.com/2016/04/install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-16-04-replacing-unity/
<WyriHaximus> wasted: nee libre office is een fork van open office
<WyriHaximus> En vroegah hete het star office
<WyriHaximus> Grappig zit er even in te duiken en schijnbaar is er ook nog neo office: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarOffice#Derivatives
<wasted> ontwikkelen ze open office nog eigenlijk ?
<SimonNL> Maikel> hoe kom je in eens bij dat woord?      was die vraag voor mij ?
<wasted> 'k heb het acl al opgelost
<wasted> omgekeerde richting
<wasted> gewoon die gebruiker in de groep gesmeten
<wasted> zwier, plof en nu kan ik wel bestanden verwijderen met nextcloud in de lokale map voor ftp uploads
<WyriHaximus> Apache ontwikkeld het tegenwoordig
<wasted> ja ik zag het
<WyriHaximus> Gebruik het gelukkig weinig =D
<wasted> 'k gebruik libre
<wasted> microsoft office vloekt er soms wel eens mee
<wasted> het bureau gebruikt dat
<wasted> het magazijn draait open source :)
<WyriHaximus> lol
<WyriHaximus> Waarom dat? Waarom niet gewoon 1 lijn trekken, scheelt gevloek onderling :P
<wasted> enkel de vpn heeft nog last soms
<wasted> of de firewall
<wasted> 's raar
<wasted> 'k moet de eerst keer bij de vpn ufw uitzetten
<wasted> daarna is het geen probleem meer nadat ufw terug ingeschakeld is
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-03
<Guest77822> help ubuntu 1704 start niet op
<Guest77822> na upgrade van 1604
<Guest77822> blijft steken op wachtwoordscherm
<Guest77822> wie kan mij verder helpen?
<Guest15616> hallo iemand aanwezig die mij kan helpen met pc probleem?
<Guest15616> na upgrade naar 1704 kan ik niet meer opstarten!
<bernd> probleem met ubuntu 1704 wie kan mij verder helpen?
<bernd> kom niet verder dan het wachtwoord scherm, kan geen wachtwoord typen
<bernd> help 🙄
<bernd> ik hoop dat er nu iemand aanwezig is die mij kan helpen?
<bernd> kan niet meer inloggen op ubuntu 1704..help...
<bernd> vandaaag stille dag op ubuntu-nl?😀
<bernd> help...
<bernd> echt NIEMAND?????
<bernd> ok later
<Maikel> lol
<wasted> waarom zou m'n updaten naar een niet lts versie ?
<fiet> wasted: Omdat je bleeding edge wil?
<wasted> euhm...
<wasted> help me ff :)
<fiet> LTS heeft langere support, maar loopt in software iets achter.
<fiet> noral heeft 9 maanden support en je hebt sneller updates.
<fiet> En bugs
<wasted> ah op die manier
<wasted> mjah... dan toch maar de lts :)
<fiet> Eigenlijk is het een testversie
<fiet> Maar je hebt wel het nieuwste van het nieuwste. Op LTS kan het een tijdje duren voordat de nieuwere versies doorsijpelen
<fiet> Je kan natuurlijk voor specifieke software aparte repo's toevoegen, zodat je toch de nieuwste release hebt.
<fiet> Voor een hobbysysteem leuki, als je er ook maar iets van productie opdraait: LTS
<PeterScholtens[m> Ik had ergens gelezen dat de meeste mensen de lts versie echt op de pc zetten, en de tussenversies vaak in een virtuele machine draait.
<wasted> 'k heb zo hetzelfde idee
<wasted> lts in productie
<wasted> en voor de nieuwe lts eerst in virtuele omgeving :)
<wasted> 16.04 heb ik zeker 6 maanden virtueel getest voor de omschakeling van 14.04
<wasted> php was een harde noot
<PeterScholtens[m> Omzetten van LTS naar LTS+2j: altijd fris installeren of upgraden? Heb met laatste optie vaker fout zien gaan.
<wasted> nieuwe installatie
<wasted> 'k heb een volledige handleiding neergeschreven als naslagwerk
<wasted> scheelt me een hoop werk
<fiet> Ik heb tot nu toe bijna altijd geupgrade.
<fiet> Soms wat kleine dingetjes, maar meestal gaat het goed.
<wasted> systeem upgrades zijn m'n ding niet
#ubuntu-nl 2018-11-30
<mhb> hoi allemaal
#ubuntu-nl 2019-11-29
<not_null> hallo
<not_null> hallo
